# The Big & Dandy Methoxphenidine / MXP / 2-MeO-Diphenidine Thread



## khanna

*The Methoxphenidine (2-MeO-Diphenidine) Thread*
_1-(1-(2-methoxyphenyl)-2-phenylethyl)piperidine_



​







> *
> 
> Warnings - MUST read before use:*
> 
> - *Long winded Duration*: The duration of this compound should not underestimated, the effects last and linger very long. Durations of ~12-18 hours have been reported, and dosing higher or redosing may lead to significant increase in this duration. Before taking this drug, consider this and make sure you have nothing to do for the day(s) to come!
> - *Avoid Redosing:* Redosing may be very risky as compounds like diphenidine and methoxphenidine can result in amnesia. This may lead to severely debilitated self control, perhaps on an even totally different level than addiction issues. Avoid it especially / at least if it is your first time.
> - *Careful dosage:* Suggested starting doses are 50 mg, slowly building up to that and figuring out the dose-response curve instead of pushing the envelope! This means that effects may very suddenly get seriously / problematically strong at or above a certain dosage level.
> - *Unpredictability / inconsistency*: methoxphenidine has shown a tendency to intoxicate users to different extents off of the same dosage level as previous dosages even in those tolerant to it and similar substances
> - *Stomach contents*: methoxphenidine has shown a tendency to be metabolized very slowly and can greatly intoxicate someone who has not eaten properly while the same amount dosed on a full stomach may not hit as hard. It appears to be very fat-soluble, so it may get stuck in/to fatty food in your stomach or fatty tissues in your body before being released more slowly.
> To be sure, assume it is like PCP type compounds that can linger in the body for days if not weeks!
> 
> *Your previous experience, even with other dissociatives, does not grant you control over potentially dangerous drugs like this one. Do NOT use it as if it were ketamine or MXE !
> 
> Compounds in this category of dissociatives, together with PCP & analogues have been known to not only cause amnesia, but also manic and psychotic behavior, far too often with disastrous result and injury to self and others! Be extremely careful.
> Always weigh your doses with an accurate milligram scale - never eyeball!




*[original post:]*
1-(1-(2-methoxyphenyl)-2-phenylethyl)piperidine / 2-MeO-Diphenidine. A vendor is now stocking this, seems to be a replacement for MXE. Anyone have any info on it?


----------



## MagickalKat777

Seems like a disaster waiting to happen.

The only report I found on it the person blew through 750mg of it in a night, leaving only 14mg of their sample left over...

That ended up with a 12 hour duration with effects until 18 hours.

At least it was an oral dose, not snorted...


----------



## Solipsis

I wouldn't dispute that this would be a dubious compound to become available publicly, but how would it be worse than diphenidine itself? Both are examples of MK-801 related compounds (in that they both have the diphenyl structure incorporated), that have not been explored in humans.
However this methoxylated version does not seem to be in the Bioorganic and Medicinal Chemistry article diphenidine itself is in, so I guess this one is slightly more going out on a limb.

That this guinea pig person abused it and overdid it is not responsible or justified, but I can think of a handful other reasons why it happened besides the drug causing an amnestic black hole in which a person might do crazy or reckless things (which by the way diphenidine is also reported to have the potential for). E.g. being the first to try it makes it infinitely more important to titrate carefully enough not to be surprised by a steep dose-response curve which can put you in that hole. Also a person who is willing to boldly go where no guinea pig has gone before might not be the most careful or responsible to begin with (special cases like Shulgin exempt), and experimental urges which is plenty of times combined with thrill-seeking behavior can very well lead to this.

Again: I don't think this all sounds like a great idea to just dive into, but I am not really seeing the big difference with diphenidine...

Also, drugs like 3-MeO-PCP and 3-MeO-PCE can also get veryyy fucking manic (which is what this 'nothing could possibly go wrong' in the report sounds like), and I have felt that edge even though I was quite reasonable and careful with my doses. I've felt that edge and my roommate / best friend also walked that line, and maybe tried to take off like a plane from that line incidentally.

Obviously basically implicitly promising it is one of the best dissociatives available (since the ban) after having taken an apparent overdosis which isn't even truly known, is actually incredibly risky. Especially with the type of dissociatives that can produce amnestic black holes or garden variety mania. 3-MeO-PCP and 3-MeO-PCE are best kept under at least some kind of control by vendors, like referral or inquiry based. Basically some form of social check.

Even though I am well versed and seasoned in psychedelics and dissociatives I think I am going to stick to K and MXE.

*To illustrate the structural difference between diphenidine and methoxphenidine:*






_Left:_ Diphenidine  _Right:_ Methoxphenidine (2-MeO-Diphenidine)


----------



## MagickalKat777

This is going to be a disaster. They're already naming the chemical "MXP" which people are undoubtedly going to associate with "oh this is like MXE, I can snort this shit all day and I'll be feeling good!" 

Also, note that the dose was taken orally. How many people, even on this forum, take these chemicals orally? 

Its going to flood the market. The vendor has it prominently displayed at the very top of their chemical list and describes it as such: "Methoxphenidine / MXP acts as a selective antagonist at the NMDA receptor and is also acts on the dopamine transport, inhibiting the reuptake of dopamine defining the compound also a (DRI dopamine reuptake inhibitor).

Based on this, it is useful to researchers for in vitro modelling of NMDA & Dopamine transport interaction. Researchers may also use MXP as a reference sample for their GC/MS, FTIR or NMR analysis catalogue."

I wouldn't touch it or diphenidine with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## Jesusgreen

Just thought I'd chime in.

I don't know why someone would blow through 750mg of it in a night. There's no redose compulsion on the stuff at all. I was lucky to get my hands on some early and have tested it at a wide range of doses. The only reason I could see someone going through such an amount is because redosing is fairly ineffective so much larger amounts are necessary.

It's certainly far less compulsive than MXE at any rate - MXE despite being not the most effective in redoses I always ended up redosing anyway, with this stuff I always felt like the one was enough.

This stuff has its similarities to Diphenidine, but has more depth to it and is more positive/pleasant. Diphenidine was a nice substance to someone like me who enjoys dissociatives in general, but it didn't really remind me much of MXE, Ketamine, or others that people tend to be looking to replace. Methoxphenidine/2-MeO-Diphenidine to me felt somewhere between MXE and Diphenidine - it was significantly more euphoric and warm than Diphenidine, and weirder, but still a little more clear-headed and easy to control than MXE.

Regarding ROA, I don't know what the batch going around now is like but if the material is anything like what I tested then yes most people will be taking it orally - very very unpleasant to snort/plug/etc. It's a shame that it is though, lately something seems to be up with my oral drug metabolism and everything takes quite some time to kick in for me and lasts longer than for other people - Diphenidine and Methoxphenidine were especially affected by this, and I'd love to be able to avoid it by snorting.

Anyway a quick run down:
- Can go further/deeper with this than Diphenidine
- Less neutral than Diphenidine
- Very positive/uplifting
- Quite stimulating
- Dosage is lower, ~80-85mg Methoxphenidine is similar potency to ~110-115mg Diphenidine
- Oral is probably best ROA but maybe the powder is suited for snorting now, if you do snort/plug/take sublingually then try a very small amount first before considering doing it with more.

It's a nice dissociative, can get very introspective and has quite a bit of depth to it like MXE and Ketamine do. Diphenidine is nice and certainly an interesting novelty to try, but this one is more of a solid dissociative overall that I think a lot of people will like. I think though after my comparisons to MXE some people will go in expecting a replacement and that's the wrong approach imo - it's a dissociative that is in a similar ballpark to MXE, but the experience is unique, just like how MXE and Ketamine are similar and yet very different at the same time.

In short, I really liked it personally. YMMV. I'd be very interested to see what others think of it.

If anyone has any questions about this one, feel free to ask, since I've tried it a fair few times now. I have a couple of reports and I'll post one or both up soon.


----------



## no_id

I read 2 trip report but aside the guy with 750mg dosage, what's the duration of the high with normal dose ? residual effect, how long ?


----------



## Jesusgreen

Alright I posted up a trip report. I have a couple of others but one was written with notable tolerance and I only wrote half the report before getting distracted and forgetting about it, and the other was a low dose that there wasn't a whole lot to say about (i.e. pleasant headspace, motivated and enthusiastic, stimulated, only very light dissociative effects - not much else to explain).

(Methoxphenidine / 82mg) - Experienced - Worthwhile addition

Lasted 7-8 hours for me, but due to my weird metabolism and how Diphenidine lasted 8 for me and 4 for others, and what I've heard from a couple of other people who got to sample this, it seems this one lasts 4-5 hours for other people. This is with oral of course - if the current batch available is easier to snort/plug/etc then I'd imagine those ROAs would be more like 3 hours or so, maybe shorter.

There's a nice afterglow that leaves you feeling good for the rest of the day (if you dose in the morning) or for most of the next day (if you dose at night). Similar to MXE/Ketamine afterglow I found.


----------



## khanna

Here's a thread on reddit about it with some interesting comments:
http://www.reddit.com/r/DrugNerds/comments/1rde6z/new_rc_methoxphenidine/


...



> 80mg seem to be as strong as 110mg Diphenidine.





> Rather clear headed dissociation, but very lovely! Don't expect it to be very Ketamine/MXE like.





> Why 2-methoxy and not 3-methoxy, if you want to make a methoxetamine analog? 2-substituents in general seem to increase the needed dose for these dissociatives (see e.g. ketamine and the deschloromethoxy variant). not good because the parent compound here already has quite a high dosage


----------



## boselect

MagickalKat777 said:


> Seems like a disaster waiting to happen.
> 
> The only report I found on it the person blew through 750mg of it in a night, leaving only 14mg of their sample left over...
> 
> That ended up with a 12 hour duration with effects until 18 hours.
> 
> At least it was an oral dose, not snorted...



I cannot bear to snort anything.  So it's oral or rectal for me.
Massive tolerance to these compounds was also an issue at the time of testing (and has been an issue in the past with MXE).

Where posted I do state that I went massively overboard in regard to dosing, and do not recommend them doses whatsoever.


----------



## hamhurricane

khanna said:


> Why 2-methoxy and not 3-methoxy, if you want to make a methoxetamine analog? 2-substituents in general seem to increase the needed dose for these dissociatives (see e.g. ketamine and the deschloromethoxy variant). not good because the parent compound here already has quite a high dosage



I see a lot of posts conflating the words dissociative and arylcyclohexylamine, the two are not synonymous and little from arylcyclohexylamine SAR will carry over to the diarylethylamines like diphenidine, especially not the numbering system! If one were to extrapolate SAR from another structural class it would likely have to be a dibenzocycloheptene such as MK-801. 2-MeO-diphenidine is not not a novel compound (it is mentioned in one of the late 1980s Searle patents) but the 9-position in MK-801, which corresponds to the 2-position in diphenidine, has not been studied despite the seemingly exhaustive exploration of that class, so unfortunately 9-MeO-MK-801 can't be used as a data point to test the validity of a dibenzocycloheptene/diarylethylamine SAR overlap. That said, very few ring substitutions increase the potency of MK-801 so I am impressed that RC vendors were able to produce a more potent derivative of diphenidine so quickly.


----------



## 25I_am_so_wonderfu

Off topic but I've always wondered how some of you people have the money and time to buy and try all these brand new chemicals so quickly. Whatevs


----------



## boselect

25I_am_so_wonderfu said:


> Off topic but I've always wondered how some of you people have the money and time to buy and try all these brand new chemicals so quickly. Whatevs



Jobs and weekends.


----------



## Dioxy

boselect said:


> Jobs and weekends.



Hahaha. Spot on. 

That or jobs that allow trials on-the-job. One of the benefits of self employment.


----------



## lastest

Encouraged by reports that this is closer in subjective affect to the arycylohexylamines that diphenide, which I find to be dissociating in a completely unsatisfying and rather unpleasant way, I received a half gram of methoxphenidine this afternoon. As the oral route has been explored already, and as the sandy powder I've received looks much more schnoz-friendly than the moist clumpiness of diphenide, I decided to stick some up my nose after giving it a good chop. The good news is that it is very easy on the sinuses, gliding up there almost as painlessly as MXE. Two 30mg lines seemed to have little effect so I've insuflated a third and I think something is in the offing. The results will be muddied by the fact that I did a couple of fairly small bumps of eph earlier (although that's pretty much left my system now) and I've done a total of 12mg of flubromazepam and 2mg of diclazepam since lunch-time, plus fairly big gulp of codeine solution. As you might imagine I am struggling to stay awake right now, but if I don't konk out within the next hour or so I may be able to give some indication of the efficacy of this new NMDA antagonist when imbibed via the intranasal ROA. I hope it does work because it's a joy to snort, somewhat surprising considering it's closest available relative has the consistency of wet rock salt.

Yeah, something's going on. I'll report back when it's run it's course.


----------



## slo mo

MagickalKat777 said:


> This is going to be a disaster. They're already naming the chemical "MXP" which people are undoubtedly going to associate with "oh this is like MXE, I can snort this shit all day and I'll be feeling good!"
> 
> Also, note that the dose was taken orally. How many people, even on this forum, take these chemicals orally?
> 
> Its going to flood the market. The vendor has it prominently displayed at the very top of their chemical list and describes it as such: "Methoxphenidine / MXP acts as a selective antagonist at the NMDA receptor and is also acts on the dopamine transport, inhibiting the reuptake of dopamine defining the compound also a (DRI dopamine reuptake inhibitor).
> 
> Based on this, it is useful to researchers for in vitro modelling of NMDA & Dopamine transport interaction. Researchers may also use MXP as a reference sample for their GC/MS, FTIR or NMR analysis catalogue."
> 
> I wouldn't touch it or diphenidine with a 10 foot pole.




Is there proof of the pharmacology, other than what the vendor claims?  Is there any serotonin activity with this?


----------



## MagickalKat777

If diphenidine doesn't have serotonin activity, I wouldn't think that the methoxy group would add that activity but I'd ask in Neuroscience because I have a very minimal understanding of SAR and even less when it comes to dissociatives.

Diphenidine bears almost no structural resemblance to MXE so even while the vendor is trying to sell it as an MXE replacement, it is actually quite far from one.


----------



## bloodshed344

MagickalKat777 said:


> If diphenidine doesn't have serotonin activity, I wouldn't think that the methoxy group would add that activity but I'd ask in Neuroscience because I have a very minimal understanding of SAR and even less when it comes to dissociatives.
> 
> Diphenidine bears almost no structural resemblance to MXE so even while the vendor is trying to sell it as an MXE replacement, it is actually quite far from one.



As far as I've seen, the addition of a methoxy group on dissociatives does increase the affinity for serotonin (but I could be wrong), but I really don't know if this would translate to the structure of diphenidine as it is quite different from an arylcyclohexamine


----------



## MagickalKat777

bloodshed344 said:


> As far as I've seen, the addition of a methoxy group on dissociatives does increase the affinity for serotonin (but I could be wrong), but I really don't know if this would translate to the structure of diphenidine as it is quite different from an arylcyclohexamine



That was my confusion. I'm not familiar with structures like diphenidine at all.

From watching everyone go at it in Neuroscience (and ADD when it was called that), I've picked up some general things but not much when it leaves tryptamines.


----------



## Solipsis

Maybe this explains it a bit:






MXE is not shown but ketamine is on the top left:

1 = ketamine
2 = PCP
3 = MK-801 / dizolcipine
4 = DXM 
5a = DPEA
5b = DPMEA I guess
6 = DEP / diphenidine

Diphenidine borrows features from PCP and MK-801, but structures of other arylcyclohexylamines like ketamine and MXE are also reflected considering the aromatic ring and distance to the amine function.
So diphenidine was not designed as an arylcyclohexylamine but a more general NMDA antagonist. The NMDA receptor apparently has various binding sites, and while diphenidine may not bind the same as ketamine/MXE or at sites they do, I think it is similar enough to PCP and MK-801 to suppose diphenidine binds to the PCP-site like those two do. So ham and others have a good point that simplifying SAR is not reliable or appropriate but adding this methoxy to diphenidine, even if it is now technically the 9-position or '2-position and not 2-position, it is still meta on the phenyl ring marked A in the above pic like it is with MXE.
*edit: Sorry! actually that is not true, it is 3-MeO on MXE which is meta... but the numbering on the phenyl is the 2-position for this methoxphenidine making it ortho. Check the web for the difference between ortho/meta/para.*

My point it, it doesn't seem like a strategy that is coming out of the blue - however marketing it as more MXE-like is indeed very presumptuous since it is only structurally true as far as we know.


----------



## petebog

How come everyone seems to be banging on about MK-801 now? Has it ever been available on the RC market? I'd never heard of it before this week.


----------



## MagickalKat777

Thanks Solipsis. Seeing them all lined up like that actually really helps.

I can see the structural similarities between PCP and MK-801 easily... I didn't see it before simply because the images I've seen are drawn differently than you have it here. Either way, the similarities between PCP and MK-801 do not make me any more interested in the molecule. If anything, its more of a kiss of death for me. I've had PCP and while I tend to love dissociatives, I couldn't stand PCP. I can't see myself enjoying MK-801 either nor would I ever touch it if it was available on the market.

Would you guess that this would have serotonin activity based on its SAR?

Anyway, carry on folks, be safe!


----------



## hamhurricane

petebog said:


> How come everyone seems to be banging on about MK-801 now? Has it ever been available on the RC market? I'd never heard of it before this week.



Because diarylethylamines may bind in a similar orientation to MK-801.



bloodshed344 said:


> As far as I've seen, the addition of a methoxy group on dissociatives does increase the affinity for serotonin (but I could be wrong), but I really don't know if this would translate to the structure of diphenidine as it is quite different from an arylcyclohexamine



A MeO-sub can do any of a million things depending on the base molecule, none of the known arylcyclohexylamines are particularly strong SERT ligands, 3-MeO-PCP binds with 216µM affinity, which is higher than methoxetamine but still unlikely to exert a major effect at "therapeutic" doses. In the instance of diarylethylamines the binding data is largely restricted to NMDA, methoxphenidine actually has _decreased_ NMDA affinity relative to diphenidine but because these compounds are so lipophilic (almost breaking a logP of 5) they may be in a pharmacokineticly precarious position complicating predications about their in vivo potency. The methoxy group in methoxphenidine decreases affinity by almost 150nM over diphenidine but it also makes it a hair less lipophilic, which could explain the similar potencies.

EDIT: that is assuming they have similar potencies, I don't believe that has really been established yet.


----------



## lastest

As an update on my intranasal trial that I mentioned earlier, I did in fact pass out from all the benzos and codeine I'd taken - unsurprisingly as it was the first time I've used benzos after a self-imposed abstinence of several months. I had assumed that I'd slept through the effects of the methoxphenidine and experienced what I took to be a hazy afterglow during the following day.

However, this evening I insufflated around 80mg, slightly less than Jesusgreen reported as an affective oral dose, and two hours later have experienced no effect whatsoever, positive or negative. I have a tendency to experience psychosomatic effects from drugs I've taken that I think *should* be working but I'm not even getting that. Sober as a judge. The afterglow on Thursday was therefore probably residual effect from the Flubromazepam which seems to be a pretty long-acting benzo.

Either the intranasal dose is much higher than the oral dose, or 2-MeO-Diphenidine is not nasally active. A shame really, as it's one of the most painless substances I've ever snorted - almost as easy on the nose as methoxetamine, easier for sure than 3-MeO-PCP and incomparably less painful that diphenidine, which is somewhat effective via this ROA although hardly worth the pain. Maybe I've got a dud batch, but this seems unlikely as (naming no names of course) I imagine most people here are buying from the same source as I am. I'm working over the weekend but on Sunday night I'll try it orally, I should have enough left for a decent assay, and as I've explored diphenide quite extensively (despite rather disliking it) I'll be able to give a direct comparison to add to Jesusgreen's.

As a side note, despite what I said about how painless this is to snort I did blow a fair bit of blood out of my nose the morning after my first trial so it's obviously not that good for the old honker.


----------



## PsychoFrodo

Here’s my trip report from my first experience with Methoxphenidine:

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/...irst-time-use-Mash-up?p=11989269#post11989269


Firstly, vendor claims that this is an MXE replacement don't match with my experience. The arylcyclohexylamine group had a euphoric magic to them that this drug (along with Diphenidine) just does not have. One of the many great things about the arylcyclohexylamines is that all you needed was one drug, and that provided a total experience for the night. This isn’t the place to wax poetic about MXE, 3-MeO-PCP etc. but it might help to put aside any expectations that Methoxphenidine is going to hit that spot.

Having said that it’s not without its interests for the dissociative connoisseur, and perhaps in time, with a bit of adjustments, it could prove to be an interesting addition.


Some thoughts:

For me, Methoxphenidine has an initial energy to it that Diphenidine lacks. As I came up I felt good, slightly speedy and energised, however this soon wore off and left me in that slightly vacant, emotionless place that Diphenidine did. Methoxphenidine also gave a more gentle, pleasant ride than Diphenidine; there was some rushing at the beginning and it was a more gradual build, rather that the ‘falling off the cliff’ experience that I had on Diphenidine.

If I give this another go I’d think about increasing the initial dosage a bit (88 was a good starter but for me, 110mg might be good) and add in an empathogen/entactogen around the 1.5-2 hour mark to see if I can get some warmth and joy into the mix.

Definitely an improvement on Diphenidine though, and an Etizolam chaser at the end of the evening rounds things off beautifully.


----------



## lastest

Well, I sure did make a right old hash of bio-assaying this new compound. Most of it went up my nose Wednesday night which turned out to be a 100% ineffective ROA, unless it takes very large doses to work this way - which would make it a crappy way to dose anyway. Tonight I orally dosed the remainder of my half g (just shy of 100mg) but did it right on on top of of a heaping plateful of pork and roast potatoes that I'd eaten about ten minutes before. Ideal conditions, I think you'll all agree, to orally test a compound. Maybe it'll kick in in about nine hours or so. A spectacularly lame attempt at a contribution to the sum of human knowledge. I'll get me coat.

I intend to order a full gram next week and do things properly. I'll include the results as an edit to this post to avoid taking up any more space on the thread. Wow, I'm not good at this.


----------



## Dioxy

lastest said:


> Well, I sure did make a right old hash of bio-assaying this new compound..



Worry not, lastest, you are not alone... I've just taken the last of what I had left on top of some diclaz and Etiz, on a stomach full of food...
Great HR work, I'm sure you agree, hah.

However, I spent a very enjoyable night on Methoxphenidine recently in more suitable conditions, I would say  that it's a marginally more rounded, more stimulating dissociative, and roughly equipotent to Diphenidine but more forgiving on redosing. I hope it's more forgiving, anyway, because Diph is a disaster zone when it comes to redosing. 

I've only noticed oral consumption being effective, but haven't fully assayed nasally. 

I'm not really sure that either of these chemicals are suitable for mainstream consumption, but c'est la vie.


----------



## lastest

Hi Dioxy 

Well as I've had a reply I thought I renege on my promise to edit rather than post again for continuity's sake. I've bombed about about 120mg and I'm thoroughly enjoying typing with one eye closed because it reminds of me doing so under the influence of methoxetamine etc. Yeah, it's not as good but it's a NMDA antagonist on which you can actually have a nice evening being confused by a movie rather than being sucked down into a shrieking vortex of insanity which is my experience of diphenide. Thumbs up from me.


----------



## petebog

Tried this last night at ~80mg oral and had a really good time. Very enjoyable confusion. A bit of the classic dissociative staggering when walking around. Took a long time to peak though, a good 2 hours I'd say. I'd eaten previously but only snacks in the preceding few hours.

Should mention that some GHB was also consumed about an hour in and this is definitely a fun combination. I could easily identify the distinct effects of the methoxphenidine when they became apparent though.

Nothing was felt for the 1st hour, rising to a peak over the next 60 mins. Full effects lasted about another 2 or 3 hours and seemed to come in waves.

I was playing GTA 5 and got stuck in a glitch where it wouldn't let me complete a mission. This was confusing the hell out of me and I had to wait for my housemate to return from the shop so he could confirm it was the game that was broken and not me. 8( :D

I would definitely recommend this dosage for an undemanding fun weeknight trip. I'd previously tried smaller dosages along with other stuff on a night out and couldn't definitely say what effect they were having, but they seemed to up the fun factor nonetheless.

I like this stuff a lot. I can't compare to Diphenidine as I've never I've never tried it.


----------



## crOOk

PsychoFrodo said:


> [...]rather that the ‘falling off the cliff’ experience that I had on Diphenidine.





lastest said:


> [...]than being sucked down into a shrieking vortex of insanity which is my experience of diphenide.



Haha fuck this stuff, I want to try Diphenidine SO BAD right now after hearing that. Sample on it's way, I'm pretty sure this one is for me. :D


----------



## boselect

Spacemonkey5000 said:


> How is the addictive character in this compared to thw classic dissios?
> 
> 
> Ive used this class of drugs in with alot of succes in spirutual work and self therapy.
> 
> Problem is though that their addictive nature makes them hard to have around compared to psychs.
> 
> I was actually hoping for a not so euphoric dissio to come around since that might have similar benefits without the moreish nature.




It is not addictive whatsoever in my experience, but I don't have any trouble with seeing several large bags of drugs I _really _like in my cabinet and not taking any of them.
It all depends on your personality and will here.

I have noticed that tolerance levels on this do take a little while to fade.
Last weekend I tested on different levels amounting to 600mg over the whole weekend, last night I tested 160mg rectally to a much milder experience than I had planned for.  There was still most definitely dissociation, but not nearly the level I had anticipated or aimed for.

I must note, this has far less 'explosive' results when taken rectally than Diphenidine does... take from that what you will.


----------



## Dioxy

Re: potential for addiction, anyone susceptible to the allure of dissociatives will be as 'at risk' with Methoxphenidine as with any other. 

However, some important things to note about this one in my experience... The long duration and the danger in redosing too soon lowers its compulsivity somewhat. It doesn't suffer so much from the 'fuck it I'll just have another line, it's been 20 minutes already' attitude that can so easily empty a bag of MXE/K without too much hassle. The fact that it seems best taken orally also makes each dose more of an 'event' like taking a pill, rather than a 'cheeky extra one' like with cocaine or ketamine. 

Secondly, both of the available *phenidines seem to have an extremely steep dose/response curve, as many have noted here. I can confirm that this is true of Methoxphenidine as well as Diphenidine, although I can't be of much comparative help here due to a high tolerance to both. And yes, they do appear to be cross-tolerant of each other, as we might expect. Interestingly, even though my tolerance to them has risen, the margin of error seems to stay very, very small - the difference between an enjoyable/mildly confusing dose, and a complete descent into oblivion, is roughly 10-20mg in my experience so far. Some people say Methox appears to be slightly more potent than Diph, I would call them *roughly* equipotent but for the love of god don't assume I'm right about that (lol).

Thirdly, both drugs seem to build a very quick short term tolerance. A two-day binge is about the most any potential fiend will get out of them, and it takes (roughly, IME) a week of abstinence for a single standard dose to have the desired effect.

That's the long answer. The short one is this: I find myself thinking about Diph/Methox quite a lot. As a guilty-pleading Disso fiend, that triggers my warning lights. I don't think the risk of addiction is anything like as high as with the classic arylcyclohexylamines, but it is not to be taken lightly.


----------



## clubcard

Solipsis said:


> Maybe this explains it a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MXE is not shown but ketamine is on the top left:
> 
> 1 = ketamine
> 2 = PCP
> 3 = MK-801 / dizolcipine
> 4 = DXM
> 5a = DPEA
> 5b = DPMEA I guess
> 6 = DEP / diphenidine
> 
> Diphenidine borrows features from PCP and MK-801, but structures of other arylcyclohexylamines like ketamine and MXE are also reflected considering the aromatic ring and distance to the amine function.
> So diphenidine was not designed as an arylcyclohexylamine but a more general NMDA antagonist. The NMDA receptor apparently has various binding sites, and while diphenidine may not bind the same as ketamine/MXE or at sites they do, I think it is similar enough to PCP and MK-801 to suppose diphenidine binds to the PCP-site like those two do. So ham and others have a good point that simplifying SAR is not reliable or appropriate but adding this methoxy to diphenidine, even if it is now technically the 9-position or '2-position and not 2-position, it is still meta on the phenyl ring marked A in the above pic like it is with MXE.
> *edit: Sorry! actually that is not true, it is 3-MeO on MXE which is meta... but the numbering on the phenyl is the 2-position for this methoxphenidine making it ortho. Check the web for the difference between ortho/meta/para.*
> 
> My point it, it doesn't seem like a strategy that is coming out of the blue - however marketing it as more MXE-like is indeed very presumptuous since it is only structurally true as far as we know.




Interesting. I read the Ki data (at the PCP-site of the NMDA receptor) for DXM wasn't very high (i.e. very low) and that the effects were more or less due to DXO. I just point this out to QSAR spotters.


----------



## enigmatiq

I tried methoxphenidine last night and it was more powerful than diphenidine. They're both more similar to DXM than MXE because of the oral administration. Insufflating it causes a burn that I don't wish upon my worst enemies. The smell it produces is reminiscent of a pharmacy.

I took quite large doses, one 85, two 60 and one 110mg because of my tolerance to diphenidine from the week before. If you look here on BL you'll find my first four trials with diphenidine. I might post my TR on methoxphenidine later on here as well. 

My last dose was a bit powerful, producing a very short immersive vaped DMT-like experience, which was rather profound. I don't suggest taking a dose like mine for the first time. Your first dose on diphenidine should be something like 90 for a very light experience and 110mg for a possible hole experience. I think 100mg for the first time would be a solid dissociative experience. You can also experience some tachycardia and a rise in bodytemperature, as well as time dilation and varying effects. These will come across as random waves of inebration with profound Zen-like feelings. I also came across quite a few joyful synchronicties and felt this drug has quite the potential for introspection and self-improvement.

I am not sure about the dosage of methoxphenidine without any tolerance, but I imagine this would be from 60 to 80 mg. I think anything above 80 mg can produce hole like effects, where one may forget his name and his sense of purpose. I do not recommend dosing high.

These drugs are very empathogenic and can cause waves of tranquility provided you're in the right mindset. If you are not, I suggest not taking this drug. Don't expect a replacement for MXE, but something totally new. This drug has a lot of potential and I think it might be wonderful for combinations with psychedelics, but I haven't tested this yet so I can't comment on this yet.


----------



## lastest

I've used this stuff loads in quite a short space of time now and results have been very variable, but I've definitely had more fun with this than diphenidine. I never once had a good time on diphenidine on any dosage or level or dissociation, but on methoxydipenidine this I've had experiences comparable to the arylcyclohexylamines in terms of enjoyment, but different in character.

The most fun I've had so far is listening to Goodspeed You Black Emperor while watching the itunes visualizer with the lights out and being convinced that what ever had constituted reality before had been an illusion and that I was awakening into a new state of existence. The beer bottle I was clutching in my hand was some kind of weapon or septre that I had been issued with for some task that was soon to begin. It was beyond cool, and more akin to a state of lucid delirium than dissociation. I managed to successfully use the toilet at one point during all of this so at least part of my brain still new what was up. I had redosed at least once to reach this state and I'm afraid I couldn't tell you the total amount I had ingested on that occasion.

As others have mentioned, tolerance builds fast and I've used larger doses since and reached nothing more than a wobbly-eyed drunken state.

Definitely fun, definitely holds potential for profound experiences, but to be used with caution if you value your sanity and/or bank balance.

Having said that, after only one night off 120mg went down that hatch half an our ago (with an option on the same again), my itunes playlist is lined up and my fridge is well-stocked with Asahi. I shall catch y'all on the other side.


----------



## Dioxy

I just got back from hospital. I won't mention the dose, because it was stupid, but I had a seizure. This drug is not entirely safe. Be careful.


----------



## psood0nym

^You better mention the dose to give other people inclined towards dosing stupidly a better idea of what "pushing it" might be, though, heh. Were any other drugs involved? What was the ROA? Glad you're in one piece.


----------



## sartorius

I'm completely new to dissociatives and have signed up here as there seems to be as much information as anywhere else on Methoxphenidine. I'd agree with others that as this particular substance is quite new, all positive and negative experiences are going to be useful to find out about.
So far, I've only tried a 5mg allergy test followed by 35mg, both taken orally in gelcaps one day about 2 weeks ago. I felt something, but not really any strong effects I could describe. 

I've got a quiet day tomorrow so am planning to try a higher dose. I'm only considering oral as ROA again this time and not planning on combining it with anything else. There seems to be quite a variation in dosage levels and subsequent effects from what I've read so far, so I'm debating whether to go 80mg in one hit or start with 60mg and redose after an hour or so if it all seems a bit underwhelming again.

Any advice would be welcome!


----------



## Dioxy

psood0nym said:


> ^You better mention the dose to give other people inclined towards dosing stupidly a better idea of what "pushing it" might be, though, heh. Were any other drugs involved? What was the ROA? Glad you're in one piece.



You make a valid point psood, and thanks  The dose was 200mg, followed by 200mg 2 hours later. 

I have a high tolerance to NMDA action of everything, and whilst I've pushed Diphenidine up to about 200mg without ill-effect (HR note - stupid dose, tolerance, etc) that drug has a higher relative affinity for NMDA. I'd speculate that the DRI of this drug pushed my blood pressure & temperature up beyond a safe level, because they were WAY up when I got to the hospital. Pure speculation on my part, but the doctor had a list of observed side-effects (they're well on top of RCs at the NHS), amongst which were high BP & temp and seizures.


----------



## Dioxy

sartorius said:


> There seems to be quite a variation in dosage levels and subsequent effects from what I've read so far, so I'm debating whether to go 80mg in one hit or start with 60mg and redose after an hour or so if it all seems a bit underwhelming again.
> 
> Any advice would be welcome!



Most people seem to enjoy it at about 80mg, but I would wait 2 hours before redosing if you start lower.


----------



## lastest

The last two posts make it all the more clear that the right thing to do is come on and say goodbye forever to all you guys who are so wild and wise and brave (and I mean that sincerely, this sort of thing does have it's place in expanding what is possible to think and feel and be, but sometimes at such great cost).

Last night my second 120mg dose didn't get me to where I felt I needed to be - away from all that pain and shit that my life has been becoming for so long. So I heaped a pile of powder into a rolling paper and swallowed it. I listened to multiple live albums of Goodspeed You Black Emperor and didn't understand why people kept applauding for me over and over again. At some time in the night my Mum found me in the kitchen trying to work out how to make a glass of water and I told her I had had a psychotic break because I thought my girlfriend had come back who they didn't let see anymore since the spring because she had to go to hospital after she stopped taking her anti-psychotic medication while we had been using MXE and ethylphendidate together everyday.

I told my mum my whole history of how I used every kind of drug and lied about it since I was fifteen and we both cried a lot (she is a senior nurse so she could understand a lot of what I was saying).

Then she told me that I would go an see some doctors and a gym trainer and I would be able to have a normal life and a future and a family which is all I actually ever wanted.

I know I'm not really a regular here and most of you don't know me, so this final confession and goodbye is mainly for my own sense closure and a new start I guess, but it would be nice to think it might help someone that reads this in the future.

Thank you everyone, this is a great place that saves lives and it has saved my life more than once before I'm sure, but it isn't a place I will come back to anymore.

Goodbye everybody. I wish you all the best, I really do mean that. Stay safe.

Lastest


----------



## crOOk

Dioxy said:


> I just got back from hospital. I won't mention the dose, because it was stupid, but I had a seizure. This drug is not entirely safe. Be careful.


Dosage please! It makes a huge difference for the community whether your seizure happened at 200mg or 2000mg.

EDIT: Just read what you posted afterwards. 400mg isn't all that much I guess, considering a lot of people seem to be doing over 100mg of this one.

Have you ever had a seizure before this happened?


----------



## Dioxy

I don't know if you'll see this latest, but I wish you all the very best in your endeavour to live a different life. It's a choice many of us face. Some of us are 'stuck' in our ways, to some extent or another, whether through choice or through habit, but if what you want is sobriety and stability, take the bull by its horns and seek it. I bid you farewell, with love and respect


----------



## Dioxy

crOOk said:


> Dosage please! It makes a huge difference for the community whether your seizure happened at 200mg or 2000mg.
> 
> EDIT: Just read what you posted afterwards. 400mg isn't all that much I guess, considering a lot of people seem to be doing over 100mg of this one.
> 
> Have you ever had a seizure before this happened?



No, I've never had a seizure before, but it sounds like it was the full affair, tonic-clonic, bladder-expelling. 

I just realised I didn't answer psood's other questions before - ROA was oral, and the only other drug involved was 0.5mg Pyrazolam taken at the same time as the first dose. I usually combine Diph/Methoxphenidine with Etizolam or Pyrazolam, partly because the Phenidines have a slightly unpleasant tremor side-effect, and partly because I like the combination.


----------



## enigmatiq

Wow lastest and Dioxy. Your reports on this stuff makes it VERY clear that this stuff can be quite dangerous. I think the guy who wrote the first report we read on this substance in another forum was very lucky not to end up like you guys. I also wish you the best of luck lastest. Goodbye for now 

Be careful when trying this one, people. It's pretty easy to misjudge the effects and then dose more. This chemical is not forgiving and should only be used responsibly. I hope everyone reading these reports and are willing to try this new RC should be very very careful. Stick to one good dose and ride it out. In retrospect I feel silly dosing as much as I did, though I'm very glad I only had a blank mind with no self awareness and that this stopped pretty quickly. The side-effects weren't very pronounced like diphenidine, which made me more aware of the intensity of the experience. Also tolerance during my first trial with methoxphenidine could have played a part in this.


----------



## sartorius

Thought-provoking stuff, reading the last few posts.

It does strike me that some people seem to be relaxed about taking pretty high doses of new chems (or chems new to them) straight away and sometimes come unstuck.

Is this due to impatience, recklessness, over-confidence or just getting caught up in the moment?

Although I'm usually a risk taker in life, when it comes to this sort of thing I'm probably a bit of a pussy. Anyway, I reckon 80mg with no redosing should be a good way to progress with this, so I'll report back tomorrow and hopefully the results will be positive!


----------



## Dioxy

sartorius said:


> Thought-provoking stuff, reading the last few posts.
> 
> It does strike me that some people seem to be relaxed about taking pretty high doses of new chems (or chems new to them) straight away and sometimes come unstuck.
> 
> Is this due to impatience, recklessness, over-confidence or just getting caught up in the moment?



It's what I like to call 'dangerous curiosity,' but probably has more to do with a reckless disregard for my own wellbeing in pursuit of altered states. I do start low(ish), but it doesn't take long before I'm pushing my limits. This most recent experience certainly taught me harsh lesson (in a long history of harsh lessons, few quite so harsh).


----------



## N0 W4RN1NG

I think the fact that these compounds are so highly lipophilic is a good indicator of why insufflation is not the way to go. 

It should still work - it's been proven that even the completely non water soluble benzos will have some degree of absorption IN.

This stuff seems like bad candy, though. 

Messing with RCs that need such a high initial dosage is a bad idea in general, since there is NO binding affinity data published and you could be affecting various ion channels, MAOs, etc at higher dosages.

Wasn't MK-801 renowned for it's neurotoxicity back in the day?

I'll stick to my bleeding edge designer cannabinoids, thanks. xD At least with those, if the SAR gods throw us an unexpected binding site, you're only working with 0.5mg of material, and it's highly unlikely to be significant.

Part of me does wonder about the 2-desmethoxy, 4-hydroxy homologue, though. Maybe with the piperidine ring replaced with a secondary amine. ;]


----------



## MagickalKat777

Dioxy - what did your temperature rise to?

Those sound like serotonin syndrome symptoms which if that's the case, people need to be really careful with this one.

Glad to hear that you're okay, thanks for reporting back to us.


----------



## Dioxy

Just after the seizure it was nearly 39C/102F, it kept rising on the way to hospital, and then over the next 4 hours or so it dropped back down to 37.8 I suspect I also had a slight fever at the time which would have contributed slightly, but I felt fairly normal the following day. Blood pressure was also very high but I forget the figures now. All I have to deal with now is a guilty conscience and some very achey muscles... Seizing makes you feel like you've done a triathlon!

I don't think I'll be going near MXP again, either. That might be over-cautious but knowing my tendency to push it, I can't take that risk again.


----------



## MagickalKat777

That sounds like serotonin syndrome. High temperature is a hallmark of serotonin syndrome.

I guess MXP has serotonin affinity after all 

Glad that you came out okay!


----------



## crOOk

sartorius said:


> Is this due to impatience, recklessness, over-confidence or just getting caught up in the moment?


...and others just have a death wish, but are too coward to off themselves.


----------



## crOOk

MagickalKat777 said:


> That sounds like serotonin syndrome. High temperature is a hallmark of serotonin syndrome.
> 
> I guess MXP has serotonin affinity after all
> 
> Glad that you came out okay!


Serotonin syndrom is by definition not caused by drugs. There are tons of reasons why the body temperature can rise, serotonergic activity doesn't need to have anything to do with it. "MXP" having affinity for serotonin receptors is therefore not only wild speculation, but probably also inaccurate from all I've read.


----------



## MagickalKat777

crOOk said:


> Serotonin syndrom is by definition not caused by drugs. There are tons of reasons why the body temperature can rise, serotonergic activity doesn't need to have anything to do with it. "MXP" having affinity for serotonin receptors is therefore not only wild speculation, but probably also inaccurate from all I've read.



Really? Serotonin syndrome isn't caused by drugs? So its something that just happens randomly and has no logical chemical explanation?

Someone should tell oh... everybody else.



> Serotonin syndrome occurs when you take medications that cause high levels of the chemical serotonin to accumulate in your body. Serotonin syndrome can occur when you increase the dose of such a drug or add a new drug to your regimen. Certain illicit drugs and dietary supplements are also associated with serotonin syndrome.



I've never heard anyone say that its not caused by drugs and I've never heard of a case that didn't involve drugs.

The truth is that everything about MXP is speculation since there haven't been any real studies done on it and those symptoms SOUND like serotonin syndrome (considering that all of them are symptoms of serotonin syndrome).

I don't think that saying to use caution with this substance based on this event is a bad thing whether or not it was actually serotonin syndrome.



> Serotonin syndrome symptoms typically occur within several hours of taking a new drug or increasing the dose of a drug you're already taking. Signs and symptoms include:
> 
> Agitation or restlessness
> Confusion
> Rapid heart rate and high blood pressure
> Dilated pupils
> Loss of muscle coordination or twitching muscles
> Heavy sweating
> Diarrhea
> Headache
> Shivering
> Goose bumps
> Severe serotonin syndrome can be life-threatening. Signs and symptoms include:
> 
> High fever
> Seizures
> Irregular heartbeat
> Unconsciousness


----------



## sartorius

So, 81mg taken orally in a gelcap yesterday late morning on an empty stomach.
Took about 1.5 to 2 hours to come up fully and probably peaked between hours 2 and 3.
Redosed another 21mg at 3.5 hours (oral again) but this didn't seem to do much and I'd say by hours 5-6 I was well on the way back to baseline.

Although there was definitely something fairly strong happening, I found it quite difficult to describe. Slightly numbing, a little sedating at times, some muscle tension, overall the whole experience was not unpleasant and no nasty side effects but I also didn't experience any notable changes in perception, no deep introspection, no notable visual or aural enhancements.

With previous posts in mind, I monitored my BP, pulse and temperature throughout and although my BP peaked at 157/96 (usually its around 120/80), all other signs were normal. No pupil dilation at all.

So, it's left me feeling a bit disappointing in a way as I don't feel I got anything particularly interesting or worthwhile out of it. Maybe I'm not quite at the threshold dose for me yet? Maybe what I experienced was disassociation but I didn't recognise that or I didn't/couldn't channel it in the right way to get the benefit?

Any thoughts?


----------



## N0 W4RN1NG

A lot of the experiences with this substance, especially that last one up there, remind me very much of my own experiences with memantine.


----------



## sartorius

N0 W4RN1NG said:


> A lot of the experiences with this substance, especially that last one up there, remind me very much of my own experiences with memantine.



Can you expand on that a bit for me? I'd like to understand if I've got the dose somewhere around where it needs to be or whether this type of substance just won't do it for me.


----------



## crOOk

Sorry guys, I remembered the diagnostic criteria for serotonin syndrome wrong... Here it is:


> 1. Recent addition or increase in a known serotonergic agent
> 2. Absence of other possible aetiologies (infection, substance abuse, withdrawal, etc.)
> 3. No recent addition or increase of a neuroleptic agent
> 4. At least three of the following symptoms:
> Mental status changes (confusion, hypomania)
> Agitation
> Myoclonus
> Hyperreflexia
> Diaphoresis
> Shivering
> Tremor
> Diarrhoea
> Incoordination
> Fever


Note the exclusion of SS in cases of "substance abuse". You can easily fulfill 3 of those criteria even on a moderate dose of various recreational serotonergic drugs. Additionally, it does not seem Diphenidine is serotonergic at all and the criteria call for a "known serotonergic agent", reversing this and saying a drug must be serotonergic because you were hyperthermic is just plain wrong.


----------



## Dioxy

It's possible that MXP is a serotonergic agent, there is nothing documented yet to suggest that it is, but I can see where Magickal was coming from - I experienced a large number of symptoms that _could_ be considered signs of serotonin crisis. Given that I have some pretty extensive experience with Diphenidine by now (pre-market availability), the consistent factors were a marked raise in blood pressure and tremor, but those could just as easily be signs of the DRI mechanism in action. The excessive temperature rise and the seizure are the anomalies, and that's what makes it seem possible that MXP has (potentially more than one) SERT mechanism at work. Not certain, but possible.

The doctor's notes on the drug confirmed that my experience was not isolated, either. There have been other seizures on this drug.


----------



## 33Hz

Experimented with this twice now, the later resulting in one of the strongest dissociative experiences I've had since an ungodly amount of MXE. 
There seems to be a tipping point around the 150mg mark that sends you into another dimension/s and prolongs the experience substantially. 
The first attempt at 100mg orally produced more of a fuzzy, slightly manic stimulant effect, and a long afterglow the next day. 
The 2nd painted my brains against the ceiling and left me feeling pretty emotionally and mentally drained upon returning to reality. 
Not as recreational as MXE or Ketamine for me. It's lacking that warm, almost opiate like glow as well as the empathic qualities of MXE, but it certainly sends you traveling through the outer depths of time and space as good as, if not more so than middle of the range ket or high quality MXE.


----------



## BillyBrain

I'm kind of a newbee in pharmacology, but my first idea was that the methoxy group will add a serotonin action to the big cerebral jimjam. I'm happy that i guess it rigth héhé.

But will diphenidine and methoxphenidine have an opioide-like action ? I will have a sample of each soon and will report.


----------



## Polytoxic

I had a seizure on 150mg Diphenidine and also made the guess that it has serotonin activity. 
Now I'm pretty sure that it comes from piperazine. I get seizures only if I take SSRIs or serotonergic drugs.
The Ketamine glow is not only opiate like it actually binds to opiod and dopamine receptors and thats what makes the pleasure. A pure NMDA antagonist will not be recreational.


----------



## psood0nym

Polytoxic said:


> I had a seizure on 150mg Diphenidine and also made the guess that it has serotonin activity.
> Now I'm pretty sure that it comes from piperazine. I get seizures only if I take SSRIs or serotonergic drugs.
> The Ketamine glow is not only opiate like it actually binds to opiod and dopamine receptors and thats what makes the pleasure. A pure NMDA antagonist will not be recreational.


You're misinformed about a few things:


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Pharmacologically, ketamine is classified as an NMDA receptor antagonist.[6] At high, fully anesthetic level doses, ketamine has also been found to bind to μ-opioid receptors type 2 in cultured human neuroblastoma cells – however, without agonist activity[7] – and to sigma receptors in rats.[8] Also, ketamine interacts with muscarinic receptors, descending monoaminergic pain pathways and voltage-gated calcium channels.[9]


For a relevant elaboration on the role of dopamine in pleasure and reinforcement read this post of Sekio's and the next, too.


----------



## ungelesene_bettlek

this compound is absolutely magical! complete chemical bliss, the same league as MXE... 

EDIT: I have to correct myself, this compound is a false friend. it feels toxic. I'll stay away!


----------



## Polytoxic

^lol
Thanks very much for the info psood0nym.
But what is it that makes Diphenidine unpleasant for so many. 
I will try MXP in a few days an report out of the hospital after the seizure. 
Please tell us what went wrong Bettlektüre.

Edit: remembered Diphenidine trip and flushed it. to concerned about my health


----------



## ungelesene_bettlek

Polytoxic said:


> Please tell us what went wrong Bettlektüre.


stuff dissapeard magically, couldn't piss for hours... :-(


----------



## clubcard

lastest said:


> I hope it does work because it's a joy to snort, somewhat surprising considering it's closest available relative has the consistency of wet rock salt.
> 
> Yeah, something's going on. I'll report back when it's run it's course.



Wow - and plain diphenidine was almost unsnortable for so many.

This is the question. IF you snort it, how long until you feel it? Snorting is a good way of 'finding ones level' for me.


----------



## petebog

ungelesene_bettlek said:


> stuff dissapeard magically, couldn't piss for hours... :-(



Dosage? ROA?


----------



## psood0nym

Polytoxic said:


> ^lol
> Thanks very much for the info psood0nym.
> But what is it that makes Diphenidine unpleasant for so many.
> I will try MXP in a few days an report out of the hospital after the seizure.


We have no exhaustive rationale for why recreational drugs feel good or bad subjectively. It's mostly just that they're structurally similar to other stuff we like, they don't trigger any obvious theoretical red flags, and they're tolerated well enough to keep generating demand. Usually that's enough to mean most people can get away with trying them out without a disaster, but taking big doses or chronic using is rolling the dice.


----------



## AcidTrippin

Just throwing in my info:

I have a very large amount of experience with ketamine that's spanned over a number of years. I'm not talking grams here and there I'm saying oz binge material. I can now no longer properly use ketamine as even doses lower than 200mg lead to extremely severe stomach pains that last from 1 - 5 days. 

I also have a fair wack of experience with MXE, enjoying it massively while it was legal in UK and a few good bashes since then but I find a quality difference. I also prefer ketamine, so my main experience is with ketamine but with both of these I've tried all the range of doses and consider myself very experienced. i'm a kholer.

I dosed 85mg about an hour ago, feel slightly floaty if anything. But not much more than that. I'm having a look around and any visual distortion isn't defined enough to be caused by this yet in my opinion. Will report back, I really hope this carries some nice dissociative properties without the negative health issues that ketamine carries as I love the ket but the health issues were destroying me.

Will update, any questions feel free, this will be a one off experiment for the foreseeable future.


----------



## HofmannBlotter

Does this compound can be snorted right? My friend told me he snorted it... Anybody here have snorted this compound?

What's the dosage of this stuff... Can't find a lot about it 

Thank you!


----------



## Dr.WAGNER

HofmannBlotter said:


> Does this compound can be snorted right? My friend told me he snorted it... Anybody here have snorted this compound?
> 
> What's the dosage of this stuff... Can't find a lot about it
> 
> Thank you!



I have some modest experience with Ketamine and MXE and had purchased Methoxphenidine just before christmas. 

Tried it in three batches of 25-30 mg spaced over 6 hours. I found it very enjoyable, but also had 1mg of Pyrazolam with it and occasional smokes of BB-22. 

As others described, it was very clean and manageable. Think larger doses could potentially be scary however. 

Insufflation and Sublingual both seemed really inefficient, Oral was best IME.

Also had 25mg of DPH right near the end, for sleep.


----------



## FishplusChips

AcidTrippin said:


> Just throwing in my info:
> 
> I have a very large amount of experience with ketamine that's spanned over a number of years. I'm not talking grams here and there I'm saying oz binge material. I can now no longer properly use ketamine as even doses lower than 200mg lead to extremely severe stomach pains that last from 1 - 5 days.
> 
> I also have a fair wack of experience with MXE, enjoying it massively while it was legal in UK and a few good bashes since then but I find a quality difference. I also prefer ketamine, so my main experience is with ketamine but with both of these I've tried all the range of doses and consider myself very experienced. i'm a kholer.
> 
> I dosed 85mg about an hour ago, feel slightly floaty if anything. But not much more than that. I'm having a look around and any visual distortion isn't defined enough to be caused by this yet in my opinion. Will report back, I really hope this carries some nice dissociative properties without the negative health issues that ketamine carries as I love the ket but the health issues were destroying me.
> 
> Will update, any questions feel free, this will be a one off experiment for the foreseeable future.



Hi AcidTrippin...any updates on how your "experiment" went?I have some of this stuff and wouldn't mind hearing what you thought about it before I try.From your K and MXE experience I think a report from you would be very useful.


----------



## AcidTrippin

Just reporting back few days later from the 85mg, it was a nice experience overall I'm not one for writing mad trip reports as others word things better but in general: no real outstanding visuals that could be defined as the drug, it is VERY wavey in effect as in it just rises then stops, then rises then stops, the effects itself are a slight dissociative high with nice euphoria, conversation was no problem with a closer friend online but I also had trouble understanding some jokes etc like general dissociative.

Is there a hole dose with this thing? I could function very well in this and probably function at anything people generally avoid dissociative/psychedelic drugs for. It felt like it would be impossible unless seriously pushed there was no direction towards it.

Overall my opinion: If there is a hole dose with this thing, and these 400mg seizure doses are true in my opinion for any one who is a dissociative binger this may be a more dangerous one speaking HR. But I think Shambles did a solid 2g but, like me, he's experienced. If your that type of person you'd just often push it to close to dangerous doses, having said that I'm basing that on Internet speculation - this still needs a lot more research and I think it will surface once UK post returns to normal. As for average user, interesting drug one of those ones that's good for chilling with a movie but you'd probably need some booze or a spliff at these levels or slightly lower to enhance things. I most likely wont be returning to this one as I normally stick to classics - it was just a friend offered some, so I wont be commenting on higher doses unless this suddenly becomes popular or more widely available but hope this helps.

Also noticed no stomach issues like ketamine. But the effects in comparison were much lighter.


----------



## Shambles

AcidTrippin said:


> Overall my opinion: If there is a hole dose with this thing, and these 400mg seizure doses are true in my opinion for any one who is a dissociative binger this may be a more dangerous one speaking HR. But I think Shambles did a solid 2g but, like me, he's experienced.



I did get through 2g (over a period of approximately 48-72h) the first (and so far only) time I used this stuff yes. That doesn't make it safe though. Given the potentially serious issues some have experienced at significantly less than that it's not a substance to be approached lightly no matter how experienced you may be. This stuff rocked my world like nothing has for a very long time in many ways. That's not a recommendation as such, simply a statement of fact. I am known for my "Do as I say not as I do" approach to HR. It's not big and it's not clever. I could well have come a very serious cropper dosing as recklessly as I did given how little info there is out there on this stuff even now let alone a while back.

Having said that, I can honestly say that the experience has been life-changing. Whether that be for better or worse I don't yet know for sure. It's (tentatively) looking like it's gonna be a positive change but how it was brought about is the very antithesis of HR. I'm alive and well and been left with one helluva lot more to think about than I ever imagined there was to think about in this life. The same may not apply to the next person who hits it as recklessly hard and fast as I did 

That said, this drug shot right to my all-time favourite substance table instantly and is right up there in contention for my bestest drug in the world ever status. I am a horrendous drugpig and this particular substance hits every single one of my happy buttons though so this is still not an actual recommendation cos this shit has... things other drugs have never had. For me.

I'd dearly love to write a proper TR for this one. I really don't think that would be possible for what happened in and around that first time but if I go for a second bite of the cherry (so far not a given cos I'm still rather seriously shaken (in both good and bad ways) from that first one - anybody who knows anything about me knows that's a pretty frikkin big statement for me to make) I'll make a real effort to do so.

This is one drug which I have very complex and mixed feelings about. Heaven & Hell, as a fella once said. And all that is betwixt, between, in and around.

One thing I would like to stress is that past a certain level of dosing this stuff repeats on you. For days on end and gets stronger each time for the first few days. This would be long after the last dose is taken. At least this was the case for me. It was several days before the cycle of coming up, peaking like a mofo, drifting down, afterglow, coming up, peaking like a MOFO, drifting down, afterglow finally came to an end. Do not attempt any high dose experiments if you have anything you need to do for a week or so afterwards. And that's without even taking into account the potential risks that some have come a cropper with.

I almost never warn people about a drug. I make an exception for this one. Do please be careful, kiddies. The dose:response curve is... unique. And pretty frikkin extreme. Imo, ime, ymmv, etc, etc.



Oh, and as a pee ess, I never "holed" at any point that I recall aside from a brief (at least I think it was brief) period early on the first day of dosing. Hard to describe but I was conscious in the sense of being awake and active but have essentially no memory for that period (I believe this state lasted about an hour, maybe less... but could obviously have been more I guess... not very much more though cos the rest of the time is accounted for). I wouldn't aim to "hole" on the stuff either way. It's far too stimulating for that. And _lawdy_ is it stimulating when you push the dose 8(

(perhaps dangerously so - _please_ be careful with this one)


----------



## Dr.WAGNER

What was your ROA/Dosing pattern Shambles?


----------



## Toz

Shambles said:


> One thing I would like to stress is that past a certain level of dosing this stuff repeats on you. For days on end and gets stronger each time for the first few days. This would be long after the last dose is taken. At least this was the case for me. It was several days before the cycle of coming up, peaking like a mofo, drifting down, afterglow, coming up, peaking like a MOFO, drifting down, afterglow finally came to an end. Do not attempt any high dose experiments if you have anything you need to do for a week or so afterwards. And that's without even taking into account the potential risks that some have come a cropper with.
> 
> I almost never warn people about a drug. I make an exception for this one. Do please be careful, kiddies. The dose:response curve is... unique. And pretty frikkin extreme. Imo, ime, ymmv, etc, etc.



Thanks, this is very important information. I have had this happen with PCP. Cumulative effect upon redosing just kept getting me higher untill I got horrible cramps that just kept getting worse even though I stopped using long ago. This kept going for about 2 weeks before it gradually subsided over the course of another 2 weeks and it was the second worst experience I've had with drugs to this date. 

NMDA antagonists overdose feel fucking terrible. I've have never experienced so much pain in my life as the pain those cramps caused, I thought my muscles would crush my bones.


----------



## psood0nym

Shambles said:


> One thing I would like to stress is that past a certain level of dosing this stuff repeats on you. For days on end and gets stronger each time for the first few days. This would be long after the last dose is taken. At least this was the case for me. It was several days before the cycle of coming up, peaking like a mofo, drifting down, afterglow, coming up, peaking like a MOFO, drifting down, afterglow finally came to an end. Do not attempt any high dose experiments if you have anything you need to do for a week or so afterwards. And that's without even taking into account the potential risks that some have come a cropper with.


This may be a very telling dose response profile. If this cyclical pattern is indeed a common response at high doses I'd speculate that methoxphenidine or some active metabolite(s) is shifting between phases where it's largely accessible to blood and where it's not. I don't know what else to think, anyways. Does anybody know of any other drugs, be they psychoactive or not, that have a similar pattern of activity? If so, do you know why they present this pattern? 

Solopsis posted earlier about this compound's structural relationship with MK-801. Methoxphenidine seems to also cause similarly strong amnestic symptoms relative to other dissociatives. While the finding of Olney's lesions in rats administered MK-801 may not necessarily translate to humans, I did find this other quote from that drug's wiki page worrisome: 



> Not only has temporary use been shown to mimic psychosis but chronic administration in laboratory animals resulted in similar neuropathological changes as in schizophrenia.[11]


This may indicate that frequent use of methoxphenidine could cause structural neurological changes consistent with those of an extremely traumatic psychological disease. Who knows how permanent such changes could be? It's lengthy duration relative to other dissociatives only makes matters worse. I'll admit I'm fascinated by it, but it certainly seems like an unwise candidate for frequent or even semi-frequent use.  Those who are hoping they've found a substitute for MXE should seriously consider such risks.


----------



## Toz

psood0nym said:


> This may be a very telling dose response profile. If this cyclical pattern is indeed a common response at high doses I'd speculate that methoxphenidine or some active metabolite(s) is shifting between phases where it's largely accessible to blood and where it's not. I don't know what else to think, anyways. Does anybody know of any other drugs, be they psychoactive or not, that have a similar pattern of activity? If so, do you know why they present this pattern?



PCP and all it's analogues carries this same problem for me. Not for all my friends though. I am not sure why this is, maybe some kind of enzyme difference in metabolism. 

I have to be very careful of side effects with these drugs because if I start getting them they continue to get worse for days on end even if I stop using.


----------



## Shambles

Toz said:


> Thanks, this is very important information. I have had this happen with PCP. Cumulative effect upon redosing just kept getting me higher untill I got horrible cramps that just kept getting worse even though I stopped using long ago. This kept going for about 2 weeks before it gradually subsided over the course of another 2 weeks and it was the second worst experience I've had with drugs to this date.



I've never sampled PCP but, from what I've seen/heard/read, my MXP experience did seem to have more in common with a hefty dose of PCP than it did with any other NMDA antagonists I've tried (which would be several). Although I don't recall being especially bothered by physical discomfort at any stage. Quite the opposite mostly - I felt on top of the world. The stimulation did reach worrying levels at times though. I was within moments of seeking medical attention when it came on really very strongly indeed at times over the first couple days after I'd stopped dosing. Each time it stayed _just_ on the right side of being pleasant but it certainly felt very worrisome until I felt sure it had finally levelled out.



Dr.WAGNER said:


> What was your ROA/Dosing pattern Shambles?



Aside from one small, snorted initial "tester" line, the rest mostly plugged with maybe one or two oral doses in there too (memory of all of this is kinda hazy but I know most was plugged and _think_ I can recall a couple oral doses). I think it was the dosing pattern that caught me out as I initially thought the duration was rather brief. It's the "waviness" of it - the way that it comes and goes in waves. Basically I was redosing more or less each time I passed a peak and was on the drifting down stage. I had no idea that I would probably be coming up again after the initial peak if I hadn't redosed. I don't recall the precise details cos I really was out of it for a long time afterwards which makes it kinda hard to recall specifics. I posted a few updates in the EADD thread as I went along at the time.


----------



## foolsgold

i killed 2 g of this the other day and was wondering if it was a dodgy batch as it hardly touched me


----------



## Shambles

Pure speculation but I'd have to assume you did get an iffy batch or summat, FG. I can't really see how it's humanly possible to have a higher dissociative tolerance than I do (not dicksizing, not big, not clever, just the way it is) and I was on another planet for several days. Mostly a very pleasing planet but lordy was it a bit touch and go at times 8(8(

Having said that, it's not so much the dissociative effects that came through strongest for me. Subjectively, the stimulation and euphoria were extreme but the dissociation felt significantly less intense than most other NMDA antagonists I've sampled.


----------



## foolsgold

yer i think i got a couple of bad batches of drugs over christmas christ the gram before hand blow me away , i like Diphenidine a lot better though another gram of this coming in the morning just dont mix noids with the stuff you black out with out warning


----------



## Dr.WAGNER

I got it a bit cocky with it last night after a few beers and was taught a fairly good lesson today. 

I had fallen asleep about 12 then woke up four hours or so later, having run out of things to smoke. Had thought that MXP was fairly ineffective via insufflation so chopped out about 2/3 80m-100mg piles and recklessly duffed the lines. Was in a really strange place after an hour or so; a really insightful, but quite self-critical mental space. It was a bit tough on the old soul. 


Was completely incapable of working, for most of the day.


----------



## Shambles

Dr.WAGNER said:


> Was in a really strange place after an hour or so; a really insightful, but quite self-critical mental space. It was a bit tough on the old soul.



Interesting. This is something I can very much relate to. Not a thing I'm able to explain yet but your choice of wording is really rather apt I must say. Has anybody else noticed a distinctly dark and deeply existential quality to this stuff? Whilst I was properly up and flying on it it was one of the most euphoric drugs I have ever sampled, but once it had seemingly finally faded (getting on for a week after I'd stopped dosing) I was left... well... precisely as you say - couldn't word it better if I tried - only perhaps taken up a notch or several.


----------



## Dr.WAGNER

Yeah, "existential" is a good subjective description. There's a depth to this stuff I think, but I'm quite self-critical anyway and been going through patches of frequent 'noid and thiene use, which constituted a lengthy part of the self-reflection/rumination. 

It was a good kick up the arse but I felt shit most of the day, more emotionally than anything. 

It's funny because it had been so light and casual with the smaller oral doses and a movie. Will be giving it a week long rest at least now, but on the positive it has made me contemplate/re-align other elements of my personal life that I maybe should have been addressing.


----------



## foolsgold

this stuff can leave you genuinely shell shocked when things go wrong i had some troubles the other week and its hard to explain but the when the bottom drops out of your world you dnt want to be on this stuff 

was catatonic for a while because of it


----------



## Shambles

Another thing I was meaning to ask, has anybody noticed problems with memory after using MXP? Specifically memory of words. I know it's a pretty well-known side-effect of NMDA antagonist (ab)use but I've never noticed it as much as I have until recently. It's possible that I simply don't remember my memory being this iffy but it has felt a lot worse these last few weeks since that lil binge of mine on this stuff. It mostly manifests in the form of that maddening "It's on the tip of my tongue..." sensation. Also in a certain indecisiveness but that may just be a me thing... does seem to be worse too though. I mostly seem to recall whatever it was I wanted to recall soon enough but it's certainly not flowing as easily as it once did.

As I said, there could be any number of reasons for this (I've used and abused a lotta drugs for a lotta time and have been especially fond of dissociatives for a number of years, plus, I'm knocking an a bit... surely not enough to be complaining about memory issues though) but it really does seem to be much worse recently and MXP was the last drug I used in large (okay, excessive) quantities so thought it worth an ask to see if anybody else has noted such a thing.


----------



## Dr.WAGNER

Hey Shambles, 
Know exactly what you mean, on the Monday I was struggling to converse with people in my usual manner. Feel back to normal now.


----------



## Scire

Shambles said:


> Another thing I was meaning to ask, has anybody noticed problems with memory after using MXP? Specifically memory of words. I know it's a pretty well-known side-effect of NMDA antagonist (ab)use but I've never noticed it as much as I have until recently. It's possible that I simply don't remember my memory being this iffy but it has felt a lot worse these last few weeks since that lil binge of mine on this stuff. It mostly manifests in the form of that maddening "It's on the tip of my tongue..." sensation. Also in a certain indecisiveness but that may just be a me thing... does seem to be worse too though. I mostly seem to recall whatever it was I wanted to recall soon enough but it's certainly not flowing as easily as it once did.
> 
> As I said, there could be any number of reasons for this (I've used and abused a lotta drugs for a lotta time and have been especially fond of dissociatives for a number of years, plus, I'm knocking an a bit... surely not enough to be complaining about memory issues though) but it really does seem to be much worse recently and MXP was the last drug I used in large (okay, excessive) quantities so thought it worth an ask to see if anybody else has noted such a thing.



Sometimes on MXE I lost the ability to speak at all. I did notice some speech slurring on MXP.


----------



## Shambles

^ Hehe. One time I was on a bit of an MXE binge and the internet connection went down for a few days. I'm a bit bereft without my intrawebz and, combined with my lowered inhibitions, I was calling customer support every couple hours asking what was going on for about three days straight until it came back on. Of course I could barely speak - was a stuttering mess who could barely form words of more than one syllable or get a sentence out in under a minute. It quickly became very obvious that the fella who I was speaking to each time was quite convinced that I was somewhat "special" :D

That aside, I was really asking about ongoing memory, vocabulary and comprehension issues - ongoing for weeks after last use. I know with, for example ketamine, this is a widely known phenomenon which is reversed in time (as long as you don't keep boshing ketamine day in, day out). That's only with really extensive and heavy use though. I've never noticed anything other than acute issues of this nature but since my lil MXP binge it's been really quite noticeable and still is. Does seem to be improving (I think (and hope )) but is lasting waaaaaaaaaaaaaay longer than effects like this have done before for me.

Was just wondering if others had noticed this and, if not, that it is perhaps something to look out for.


----------



## wayab

Shambles said:


> ^ Hehe. One time I was on a bit of an MXE binge and the internet connection went down for a few days. I'm a bit bereft without my intrawebz and, combined with my lowered inhibitions, I was calling customer support every couple hours asking what was going on for about three days straight until it came back on. Of course I could barely speak - was a stuttering mess who could barely form words of more than one syllable or get a sentence out in under a minute. It quickly became very obvious that the fella who I was speaking to each time was quite convinced that I was somewhat "special" :D
> 
> That aside, I was really asking about ongoing memory, vocabulary and comprehension issues - ongoing for weeks after last use. I know with, for example ketamine, this is a widely known phenomenon which is reversed in time (as long as you don't keep boshing ketamine day in, day out). That's only with really extensive and heavy use though. I've never noticed anything other than acute issues of this nature but since my lil MXP binge it's been really quite noticeable and still is. Does seem to be improving (I think (and hope )) but is lasting waaaaaaaaaaaaaay longer than effects like this have done before for me.
> 
> Was just wondering if others had noticed this and, if not, that it is perhaps something to look out for.



i have read similar story from after mk801 but in time the effects reversed. 
do you by any chanse have a nootropic at hand? noopept i think may make things back to normal much faster


----------



## Scire

I've not had ongoing issues, that I'm aware of, despite heavy dependence on MXE and moderate use of 3-MeO while it was legal. I do use nootropics semi regularly, such as: fish oil, piracetam, vit D, lion's mane (mushroom), alpha lipoic acid, picamilon, creatine, B12, 5-htp and a few others. Only vit d, fish oil and aspirin are taken almost regularly.

As for MXP, I've not noticed any darkness with it. I've had a few eerie experiences with 3-MeO and, to a lesser extent, MXE. I found MXE could be weird and 3-MeO could be disconnecting but it could have just been my state of mind and tolerance. I found out, on Wednesday, that my dad had died on Tuesday. I was fairly shaken by this initially but MXP had improved my mood disturbingly later that night, although I've had relatively few experiences with MXP and had taken some vodka.


----------



## foolsgold

Shambles said:


> Another thing I was meaning to ask, has anybody noticed problems with memory after using MXP? Specifically memory of words. I know it's a pretty well-known side-effect of NMDA antagonist (ab)use but I've never noticed it as much as I have until recently. It's possible that I simply don't remember my memory being this iffy but it has felt a lot worse these last few weeks since that lil binge of mine on this stuff. It mostly manifests in the form of that maddening "It's on the tip of my tongue..." sensation. Also in a certain indecisiveness but that may just be a me thing... does seem to be worse too though. I mostly seem to recall whatever it was I wanted to recall soon enough but it's certainly not flowing as easily as it once did.
> 
> As I said, there could be any number of reasons for this (I've used and abused a lotta drugs for a lotta time and have been especially fond of dissociatives for a number of years, plus, I'm knocking an a bit... surely not enough to be complaining about memory issues though) but it really does seem to be much worse recently and MXP was the last drug I used in large (okay, excessive) quantities so thought it worth an ask to see if anybody else has noted such a thing.



had real trouble talking the other day with this stuff both these new ones get me like that like this I broken link between my brain and mouth get frustrating to say the least at times 

also no point trying to remember things in detail from the trip you just cant bit like when you black out on booze or benzos


----------



## AcidTrippin

I find existentialism a big part of dissociative headspace from my experience. Ketamine less so and while this can often be a positive headspace for some, especially depression etc as we see in other BL threads, with heavy use and not being aware you can be lead to some nihilistic places. I could feel this faintly with the MXP but there was nice euphoric waves overriding it. Definitely something that would be a lot more present had I opportunity to redose. Likewise I find dissociatives very computer/robotic like in their headspace which also ties in with the existentialism.

think thats why you need to be careful when using them for a mood lift. Heavy ketamine use left me with great insights but terrible anxiety and an ill body that is only really recently recovered to a point that it is no longer a hindrance. The nihilistic feelings need a bit of grounding sometimes if your not too experienced with it. I always thought it was because I was reading The Outsider/The Stranger around the period of heavy MXE use in the beginning and lots of LSD but I notice it.with all.dissociatives now.

just would love a new dissociative that carries good hole properties, long duration and doesn't destroy my insides. In my opinion we are still to find the 'LSD' of dissociatives by that I mean a dissociative that is clean, enjoyed by most.fans of dissociatives and little side effects particularly physical negative ones such as infamous cramps without heavy, heavy usage and profound holing properties with a duration no longer than 8-12 hours....but one can dream. MXE is probably the closest but I find it isn't anywhere near as potent and headspace/hole.isn't as good as k and I feel its definitely possible as we have only seen proper spiritual/recreational usage surge in popularity since psy heads began using and the flotation tank experiments.


----------



## clubcard

The seizure episode is pretty scary. Just out of interest I searched for ketamine induced seizures here and on the web. There are many papers saying that ketamine is the cause of seizures and an equal number saying it's a treatment for tonic-clonic seizures.

For myself, I'm sticking to non-stimulating NMDA antagonists.


----------



## incognition

Trying out this one now. The BP issues got me a bit wary so i lowered my sodium intake since yesterday, took magnesium supplement and a pinch of bicarbonate in my water today. Yeah, its there again the damn baking soda, apparently helps a bit against high BP too. 150 mg of the substance this far and life is good with very high volume dubstep in the speakers. Its nice to not have neighbours. I have no device to measure BP, but i feel great and my HR is completely normal. Blessings brothers and sisters.

Edit : Took 300 mg with only positive effects in total. Almost baseline now. I give thumbs up for this one. Do you remember that people had seizures on MXE in the beginning as well? And MXE is considered completely safe now. I wonder how much psychology is involved.. Or its the miracle drug baking soda, as usual?


----------



## GuybrushThreepwood

Shambles said:


> Another thing I was meaning to ask, has anybody noticed problems with memory after using MXP? Specifically memory of words. I know it's a pretty well-known side-effect of NMDA antagonist (ab)use but I've never noticed it as much as I have until recently. It's possible that I simply don't remember my memory being this iffy but it has felt a lot worse these last few weeks since that lil binge of mine on this stuff. It mostly manifests in the form of that maddening "It's on the tip of my tongue..." sensation. Also in a certain indecisiveness but that may just be a me thing... does seem to be worse too though. I mostly seem to recall whatever it was I wanted to recall soon enough but it's certainly not flowing as easily as it once did.
> 
> As I said, there could be any number of reasons for this (I've used and abused a lotta drugs for a lotta time and have been especially fond of dissociatives for a number of years, plus, I'm knocking an a bit... surely not enough to be complaining about memory issues though) but it really does seem to be much worse recently and MXP was the last drug I used in large (okay, excessive) quantities so thought it worth an ask to see if anybody else has noted such a thing.



I had this problem with a bout of 4-meo-pcp use not too long ago. Here is the link to that post. I specifically noted a loss of recall of words, as well.


----------



## GuybrushThreepwood

incognition said:


> ...The BP issues got me a bit wary... I have no device to measure BP, but i feel great and my HR is completely normal.



May I recommend searching "blood pressure wrist monitor" or "blood pressure watch monitor" on dealextreme. They self inflate and read BP and heart rate surprisingly accurately. You just prop one arm on a hand on your lap so the wrist is at heart level, press a button, and 20 seconds later it beeps. And I have to say the feel of it inflating and deflating on particular drugs is rather novel. I'd be sure to get one with multiple reviews showing 5 stars -- the reviews on that site are impartial (surprisingly). 

I picked one up so I could be more accurate in reporting statistics of novel chemicals like this one. I think everyone should have one considering they start under 20 dollars.

I don't think this counts as price or source discussion, but if it is feel free to berate me like a diminutive pixie of some kind.


----------



## dumbstruck

Shambles said:


> ^ Hehe. One time I was on a bit of an MXE binge and the internet connection went down for a few days. I'm a bit bereft without my intrawebz and, combined with my lowered inhibitions, I was calling customer support every couple hours asking what was going on for about three days straight until it came back on. Of course I could barely speak - was a stuttering mess who could barely form words of more than one syllable or get a sentence out in under a minute. It quickly became very obvious that the fella who I was speaking to each time was quite convinced that I was somewhat "special" :D



This seems as good a place as any to mention something I found somewhat surprising over the past 6 or 12 months. I started doing DXM again on occasion. As it used to, my speech was mangled and I was obviously intoxicated (very scarily so to those uninformed), but clearly not drunk, to any who came in contact with me within the next 16-24 hours. Sometimes longer if I dosed slowly or redosed a bit (I imagine this effect comes more from DXO than DXM).

From experimenting with ondansetron / zofran to offset nausea, I decided to try triple my usual dose (4 mg -> 12 mg), taking them a couple minutes apart, the ondansetron first. I tried this from reading about the novel interactions between the two (and possibly MXE) as reported by users like ps00donym and others. I have read elsewhere that both it (ondansetron / zofran) and DXM are metabolized by the CYPD26 enzyme. This post by user thenightwatch quotes a handful of ps00donym/psood0nym/dude-man's posts.

Anyway, long story short, my speech remains nearly immaculate throughout the entire experience. And within 8 hours from dosing I'm clear as day. I'm not sure the mechanism behind this but it seems to be a consistent effect every time I take ondansetron with it. Something or other to do with CYPD26 I'm willing to bet. Seeing as how most of these chemicals affect speech similarly, I would say this is worth further exploration for you committed psychonauts. 

By the way I noticed no other unexpected reactions from combining the two. It took away nausea, some stomach cramps, lots of the side effects like heat flashes and itching, and cleared up my speech to the point where I could do DXM on weekdays where I had work the following morning. I was more worried about pupils than my speech thanks to the damn near miraculous difference. For those of you with garbled speech, please try this out and report back. Perhaps a thread should be made with this explicit topic for it to be properly assessed.


----------



## crOOk

dumbstruck said:


> This seems as good a place as any to mention something I found somewhat surprising over the past 6 or 12 months. I started doing DXM again on occasion. As it used to, my speech was mangled and I was obviously intoxicated (very scarily so to those uninformed), but clearly not drunk, to any who came in contact with me within the next 16-24 hours. Sometimes longer if I dosed slowly or redosed a bit (I imagine this effect comes more from DXO than DXM).
> 
> From experimenting with ondansetron / zofran to offset nausea, I decided to try triple my usual dose (4 mg -> 12 mg), taking them a couple minutes apart, the ondansetron first. I tried this from reading about the novel interactions between the two (and possibly MXE) as reported by users like ps00donym and others. I have read elsewhere that both it (ondansetron / zofran) and DXM are metabolized by the CYPD26 enzyme. This post by user thenightwatch quotes a handful of ps00donym/psood0nym/dude-man's posts.
> 
> Anyway, long story short, my speech remains nearly immaculate throughout the entire experience. And within 8 hours from dosing I'm clear as day. I'm not sure the mechanism behind this but it seems to be a consistent effect every time I take ondansetron with it. Something or other to do with CYPD26 I'm willing to bet. Seeing as how most of these chemicals affect speech similarly, I would say this is worth further exploration for you committed psychonauts.
> 
> By the way I noticed no other unexpected reactions from combining the two. It took away nausea, some stomach cramps, lots of the side effects like heat flashes and itching, and cleared up my speech to the point where I could do DXM on weekdays where I had work the following morning. I was more worried about pupils than my speech thanks to the damn near miraculous difference. For those of you with garbled speech, please try this out and report back. Perhaps a thread should be made with this explicit topic for it to be properly assessed.


Interesting. You might just be forming a habit there though. The effects of dissociatives change considerably over time.


----------



## dumbstruck

crOOk said:


> Interesting. You might just be forming a habit there though. The effects of dissociatives change considerably over time.



I've been using NMDA antagonists for about 13 years now. For a couple years I would use DXM every 10 days or so. I then stopped use for around seven years. When I picked DXM back up I was not using any dissociatives regularly. The first few trips were really side-effect laden and rather unpleasant. By the second I was using small amounts of ondansetron, and by the fifth or sixth (again once every week and half approximately, give or take a half week) I had upped the dosage to 12 mg. Every single time I have used 12 mg or more of ondansetron I've noticed a great reduction in the undesirable effects. I would be quite surprised to learn they were completely unrelated. The difference was stark and sudden, not due to a building of tolerance.

Some ~9 months before this resurgence of DXM use I would use MXE multiple times a week. Certainly "abuse". By the second month my initial dose had about doubled to achieve the same effects (40 to wee bit over 70). My tolerance was back to 40 after a couple week lull, but the tolerance grew faster than originally and if I used for 3 days in a row by the third it was back up to around 70. But by the time I started DXM use I hadn't use any in nearly a year. So I don't expect tolerance to be particularly significant in reduction of the effects. I even (oh the shame) drank syrup a few times. No problems with 12 mg+ ondansetron and a puking, shirtless, sweaty mess without. Dose is usually 700-800 and occasionally a 350-400 mg second dose about four hours in. Even the nights with redosing, something that would generally make my speech worse for significantly longer, wore off with minimal lasting debilitation.

I'd say it is still worth a look. Someone please post here or PM me or something if you have experiences to add. If it seems to be reproducible I'll happily make a new thread and quote all the relevant posts.


----------



## crOOk

dumbstruck said:


> I've been using NMDA antagonists for about 13 years now. For a couple years I would use DXM every 10 days or so. I then stopped use for around seven years. When I picked DXM back up I was not using any dissociatives regularly. The first few trips were really side-effect laden and rather unpleasant. By the second I was using small amounts of ondansetron, and by the fifth or sixth (again once every week and half approximately, give or take a half week) I had upped the dosage to 12 mg. Every single time I have used 12 mg or more of ondansetron I've noticed a great reduction in the undesirable effects. I would be quite surprised to learn they were completely unrelated. The difference was stark and sudden, not due to a building of tolerance.
> 
> Some ~9 months before this resurgence of DXM use I would use MXE multiple times a week. Certainly "abuse". By the second month my initial dose had about doubled to achieve the same effects (40 to wee bit over 70). My tolerance was back to 40 after a couple week lull, but the tolerance grew faster than originally and if I used for 3 days in a row by the third it was back up to around 70. But by the time I started DXM use I hadn't use any in nearly a year. So I don't expect tolerance to be particularly significant in reduction of the effects. I even (oh the shame) drank syrup a few times. No problems with 12 mg+ ondansetron and a puking, shirtless, sweaty mess without. Dose is usually 700-800 and occasionally a 350-400 mg second dose about four hours in. Even the nights with redosing, something that would generally make my speech worse for significantly longer, wore off with minimal lasting debilitation.
> 
> I'd say it is still worth a look. Someone please post here or PM me or something if you have experiences to add. If it seems to be reproducible I'll happily make a new thread and quote all the relevant posts.


Yeah, I guess you already made it clear that you are experienced with dissociatives in the last post. If I had access to ondansetron I'd try this myself, since I still occasionally use dissociatives. I wonder if this would work with ketamine, pcp or diphenidine as well.


----------



## psood0nym

dumbstruck said:


> I've been using NMDA antagonists for about 13 years now. For a couple years I would use DXM every 10 days or so. I then stopped use for around seven years. When I picked DXM back up I was not using any dissociatives regularly. The first few trips were really side-effect laden and rather unpleasant. By the second I was using small amounts of ondansetron, and by the fifth or sixth (again once every week and half approximately, give or take a half week) I had upped the dosage to 12 mg. Every single time I have used 12 mg or more of ondansetron I've noticed a great reduction in the undesirable effects. I would be quite surprised to learn they were completely unrelated. The difference was stark and sudden, not due to a building of tolerance.


DXM and ondansetron interact profoundly in my experience. It's one of my favorite combos. I used ondansetron with DXM to reduce nausea and noticed the same reduction in negative effects. Later I found that upping the ondansetron dose to 16mg not only decreased the negative effects of DXM but added a richly euphoric emotional reaction (as I've posted about). Other people I've subsequently tested the combo on have experienced an interaction, but not to the same extent I did. I'd be interested in knowing if increasing the doses of each drug elicits a similar reaction for you.


----------



## Monara

I got myself a gram of this along with some diphenidine. 

Some  background: I am experienced with K and MXE. In the past I have abused  MXE to the point it barely did anything for me anymore except for  psychotic like episodes with very high doses, I've still gotten myself a  gram now an then over the past year but it was always disappointing so I  haven't touched the stuff about 6 months.

I was hoping the MXP  would bring back some the early MXE experience and it turned out to be  not that far off. After 2 trials I'm a little confused about the  duration and dose/respone curve of this stuff though.

1st trial I  took 20, 40, 40 mg oral each spaced 1 hour apart, after another 2 hours  the effect was a very gentle, clear headed and calming feeling but so  far very little dissociation. Decided to do another 80 mg, and roughty  another hour later effects started to get a little more promising, but  dissociation was still very mild. So I said fuck it and did another 80.  Within 15 minutes that finally got me where I was hoping to get. With  eyes closed my chair started spinning and flying through the music, very  MXE like including visuals! The whole thing lasted maybe an hour, after  which a falling sensation stayed with me for another hour or so. I  enjoyed it very much and was looking forward to doing a larger dose at  once the next time. Took some kratom but sleep didn't come for another 4  hours. The next day I felt completely normal, no dirty after effects.

2nd  trial, based on the strength and duration of my previous experience I  decided to do 120 mg and another 30 an hour later. 120 didn't do enough  for me, but after the booster things started to look promising again. But to  my disappointment the experience stopped building up after another  hour, and within the next 30 minutes I felt almost completely sober :/ I  was able to sleep without any aid about 2 hours later.

So based  on those 2 experiences I conclude the following: Onset is about 30  minutes to 1 hour, peak lasts about 1-1.5 hours. However there is a much  longer lasting barely noticeable residual effect that significantly  boosts consecutive doses. With my tolerance I expect to need as much as  200 mg for the full experience. A little disappoiting considering the price, but very lovely substance nonetheless  Does this sound about right based on your experiences?


----------



## DubNaut

dumbstruck said:


> From experimenting with ondansetron / zofran to offset nausea, I decided to try triple my usual dose (4 mg -> 12 mg), taking them a couple minutes apart, the



more on this please. have experience with it, but not in purpose dxm combination



crOOk said:


> Interesting. You might just be forming a habit there though. The effects of dissociatives change considerably over time.



like they was ever the same


----------



## psood0nym

DubNaut said:


> more on this please. have experience with it, but not in purpose dxm combination


I get good effects from the DXM/ondansetron combo with this regimen: T+0: DXM:350mg/ondansetron:12mg; T+2:30: DXM:150mg/ondansetron: 4mg. It takes a while for the euphoric effects to build for me, which I think may have something to do with serotonin building up in the synapse over time from reuptake inhibition.


----------



## foolsgold

do i go for this or Diphenidine ? gone for diphenidine


----------



## amanitadine

psood0nym said:


> I get good effects from the DXM/ondansetron combo with this regimen: T+0: DXM:350mg/ondansetron:12mg; T+2:30: DXM:150mg/ondansetron: 4mg. It takes a while for the euphoric effects to build for me, which I think may have something to do with serotonin building up in the synapse over time from reuptake inhibition.



listen to this man! A trailblazer and a bonafide (and verbose) psychonaut!  I could NEVER enjoy DXM until i used Ondansetron......even then it wasn't stellar,  but I got why people research it. Really it is just too messy for me....plus Im a dissociative pig, with dozens of compounds under the belt, used in absurd amounts for several years!  But Ondansetron certainly breathed some much needed clarity and refinement into the experience.


----------



## Help?!?!

So is the ondansetron only really used with DXM because of the use of the same enzyme use or does it work for other dissociatives like MXE as well? Either way might have to try it out. I also wonder if use of granisetron would show what may be up with this interaction since it's metabolized on a different set of enzymes, would be interesting since it has a longer half life as well.

I wish most places I've seen didn't have MXP for more than MXE as it sounds somewhat interesting.


----------



## Dragon-n

*MXD + MXE combo*

After tripping off the "fake" disso's these last 3 months (phenidine, methoxyphenidine), i can honestly report that the cyclohexalamines (MXE, etc.) are unmatchable, in terms of deep euphoria and psychic depth. Mexthoxphenidine (MXD) ended up being very good, in comparison to Diphinidine, and i thought for a minute it might be a substitute for MXE. but after sampling MXE again (after 3 months abstinence), i can't help feel that the "fake disso's" are entirely lacking in both psychedelic depth, "clean high", and euphoria, in comparison.  not that you can't have crazy experiences.  they just don't seem to have the same subjective "value" or richness of content.  

MXD is alriiiiight. definitely a step in the right direction for perfectly legal disso's….and something i would buy if MXE was out of my grasp, for sure. but there's a certain "blankness" present with the Phenidine's that is very unpleasant for recreational purposes, in my opinion. they're almost boring. like you just want the trip to end because it's so flat and uninspiring. it lacks that magical inspiration that MXE is famous for.  and regular Phenidine, by the way, is the worst drug i've even taken in my life probably.  it has zero psychic or recreational value, after countless attempts to prove it otherwise.  =)

i accidentally happened upon an MXD + MXE combo last night. it was absolutely amazing. i took a light dose of MXD (80 mgs.) by itself, thinking that was all i'd do for the night. MXD is like MXE without the alcohol/opium influence. clarity, dissociation, dopamine rush. warm, but not as warm as MXE. like 3-meo-pcp, without the mania or insanity, and closer to MXE in "style". no wobblies and no cellular orgasms. the dose was uneventful, at best. my lady comes home with an envelope from over seas and I'm like OMG, that's my MXE!!! so after an allergy test, i down 15 mgs MXE, on top of that 80 mgs. of MXD. after an hour i was put in a very distinctly unique hole, in an exact 50/50 ratio of MXE/MXD influence. 

compared to an MXE-only hole, it was more visual, more "carefree", and little bit more "out there". I can't describe this in any tangible way. The "fake disso's," are a little more "absent-minded," whereas the real disso's are more "confusing", if that makes any sense. the Hole was less "mystical" than MXE alone, and less "brilliant", for lack of better words. on MXE, i may be confused, but i'm always very very present; in the sense that i can perceive my actions and those around me very clearly. with MXD, it's a little more like "uuuummmmmmmm….what just happened???????" this "absent-mindedness" applies to the insights from the trip too: "ummmmmm, what did i just realize…….????????"

maybe it's just cos i'm a musician, but when i'm tripping hard on MXE, I just start to hear everything as music, and then i literally start to hear music everywhere to an insane degree. i asked my lady the other day (who was not tripping and just innocently typing on the other side of the room:

Me, (tripping, and totally serious): "are you on a program right now where every time you type, it makes a splashing-rainbow-orchestral noise?"

Her (totally sober and into her homework)" "ummmmmmm….no, why?"

Me: "ohh, uh i dunno…nevermind."


----------



## psood0nym

Help?!?! said:


> So is the ondansetron only really used with DXM because of the use of the same enzyme use or does it work for other dissociatives like MXE as well? Either way might have to try it out.


I've only experienced an obviously beneficial interaction with DXM and ondansetron. Interestingly, memantine is also a 5HT3 antagonist, and I experience highly euphoric effects combining memantine and MXE, so maybe there's something about NMDA/5HT3 antagonism in tandem with serotonin reuptake inhibition. Not sure. More data points are needed.


----------



## Help?!?!

Well if someone had some granisetron or another one like that, that isn't metabolized on CYP2DS the theory that its only due to that factor could be put to bed. It would certainly be interesting if it was more than simple enzyme interactions and was mediated by 5HT3 anatagonism as well.


----------



## DubNaut

Help?!?! said:


> So is the ondansetron only really used with DXM because of the use of the same enzyme use or does it work for other dissociatives like MXE as well?



this is what i was getting at.
and side point i have vomited after zofran use, a many a time.



psood0nym said:


> Interestingly, memantine is also a 5HT3 antagonist, and I experience highly euphoric effects combining memantine and MXE, so maybe there's something about NMDA/5HT3 antagonism in tandem with serotonin reuptake inhibition. Not sure. More data points are needed.



awesome thanks!


----------



## Listening

I've read at least one report of positive effects from vaporization. Any experiences here? Dose, effects (comparison to oral), duration?


----------



## crOOk

Listening said:


> I've read at least one report of positive effects from vaporization. Any experiences here? Dose, effects (comparison to oral), duration?


People seem to be using 15-20% of an oral dosage of diphenidine when they're smoking it. So start very low.


----------



## isthisincognito

So which ROA's have been tested for this and with what effect?

Insufflated
Sub Buccual 
Sublingual
Oral
IM
IV

I've tried oral and sublingual, but both during the same period so can't really compare and contrast. Rectal or IV aren't really routes I am interested in but what about IM, anyone reckon it would add anything to the experience (i.e rush)? 

I like 4-meo and mxe this way, but this is a different realm. Any thoughts?


----------



## crOOk

isthisincognito said:


> So which ROA's have been tested for this and with what effect?
> 
> Insufflated
> Sub Buccual
> Sublingual
> Oral
> IM
> IV


While I am a big fan fo IV'ing dissociatives, the maniac who feels the need to IV Methoxphenidine or Diphenidine is yet to be born I'm afraid.


----------



## isthisincognito

I'm tempted to IM it, but based on previous experiments with the drug, I can't see any qualitative attributes that would be enhanced by this ROA.

That being said, I thought 4-meo was lacking, and then with IM, that disso feeling where your head sort if twinges/cramps (I really don't know how to explain it?) rushes in and it feels oh so satisfying, albeit slightly dirty.

If I did, I'd start at 4mg, working up towards the 40-60 mark, but as it stands I couldn't see any benefits to it. I was hoping someone would be able to guesstimate any pro's like bioavailability, metabolization, duration, or possible pitfalls (solubility etc.).

I do quite like methoxphenedine, it's subtle, and calm (not what you think of when introducing needles into the situation). 

I also wanted to consolidate a list of ROA's into a single place, I read through this and a few other forums, but only came to see insufflated or oral ROA's.

In addition, I would like to ask what people's experience with redosing is? Does it just extend duration, and does this drug have a ceiling effect?


----------



## Scire

I've become quite fond of Diphenidine and Methoxphenidine, though not for particularly recreational purposes. I take 10mg of DPD and 30mg of MXP before work and find it helps stimulate me and reduces negative thoughts. I've also found that DPD taken before I sleep helps me to feel fresher in the morning. </1950s advert>


----------



## isthisincognito

I just wanted to chime back in, 

I tried a test run of IM administration at both 4mg, followed by 12mg 24 hours later.

The substance is water soluble (I used a sterile water ampoule, not isotonic as I would usually use). 

It takes a lot of agitation (more than methoxetamine), it took a good 10-15 minutes to dissolve. No heat was applied.

After 10 minutes I drew up into the syringe, but could see it wasn't fully dissolved, I carried on mixing it for another 5 minutes, it appeared to have completely dissolved, but I ran it through a micron filter (5 microns).

At 12mg, I noticed a subtle effect, but subtle enough to potentially be a placebo effect.

No reaction at injection site, no discomfort, no issues.

I have no pressing desire to pursue this in the near future, however I will return to try a further IM administration in the future, but not within the next 4 weeks.

*Edit*: For both attempts I used 1ml of water.


----------



## Listening

Scire said:


> I've become quite fond of Diphenidine and Methoxphenidine, though not for particularly recreational purposes. I take 10mg of DPD and 30mg of MXP before work and find it helps stimulate me and reduces negative thoughts. I've also found that DPD taken before I sleep helps me to feel fresher in the morning. </1950s advert>



Would like to hear more about this. How frequently did you take at these doses? Any negative effects?


----------



## bigshot1990

How much many mg's of mxp would I need to do to be in a proper hole? I recently was at a music festival and one of my homeboys was passing around a bag of what he was calling k, I new it wasn't legit k and some type of rc.....anyways we were all doing bumps around  the campfire and the bag came to me and I couldn't realy see how much was on the spoon and didn't realy care because it was free and once I hit the bump I realized that it was the biggest bump of anything I had ever done....I mean fucking huge...(I was already on some shrooms) small dose...half eighth,,,and after about 10 minutes I was going in and out of reality...at about 20mins I was in the deepest hole I had ever been in.....I was in spinning vortex of colors and extremely deep thought for a solid 3hrs...I was told I was sitting in my chair drooling on myself and unresponsive for the whole duration of the 3-4hrs....I came back to my sensis as the sun was coming up and somehow stumbled to my car where I passed back out/trippen/end of hole, sitting up in my car....all my thoughts doring this time were positive and very much enjoyed myself....what rc do you think it was that I did? Back when k was around for the festival scence I would never be able to hole for that period of time....I know this is a pretty broad question but im trying to find out whatever it was because I want to buy more....the dude that gave it to me and my crew of 10 peeps was from a campsite on the other side of suwannee and didn't run into him again so I wasn't able to ask...thanks erybody


----------



## azazel333

Hello blulighters, have browsed for many years, although this is the fist time i am actually posting. I would like to mention my experience with methoxphenidine. 
I ordered a g with my neighbor from a website and upon its arrival i sampled it immediately, as i had bought some intramuscular syringes in anticipation. The first amount i had used was probably around 30-40mg, i had familiar warm nostalgic feeling from ket with alot more lucidity. After a couple more glowing experiences, had become more comfortable with it. A couple days later this girl i knew from my childhood was in town, she became very drunk and annoying, we (neighbor, her and i) were all doing bumps of it and i decided i was going to have a good exp even if she was there. So i prepped the syringes for my neighbor and girl, after administering them both i rushed to do myself, even though my logical mind knew this lasted much longer i had memories of ket and out of sync administration had ruined/ severely lessened the cohesion of previous ket trips. I ended up spilling the contents of spoon before i added water, then ate it off the table. In a desperation i also administered the rest of what was in the bag so i did somewhere between 150-300mg of the stuff, which was unwise. I remember the come up was very similar to ketamine, and i don't remember much other than the intensity which i would compare to the strongest ket trip i had. I had felt as though my life was in the balance, at the same time felt like i was discovering something amazing. It was a very beautiful high more complex than anything the poppy could conceive. A very heavy heart beat i was laying on bed with both of them. The familiar merging with bed came about and numbness all over body, it felt like i had sensation in the bond that was holding me together with the bed, (very strange) after that i have absolutely no memory, so that could have been the most intense part or it could have came on during the amnesia. When i came out of it I felt very very dumb, and had a strong speech impediment like dxm for many hours, the comedown was long and extraneous. The thing that worried me was that i didn't feel as though I was functioning at full mental capacity afterwards for about 3-5 days even now i still feel different. Another worrying thing was i had an on and off numbness in my left hand/arm up until a couple days ago. I will be more cautious with my diss use on the holy grail to find ket again. Stay safe


I would also like to say at the time i had little to no dissociative tolerance


----------



## Incunabula

bigshot1990 said:


> How much many mg's of mxp would I need to do to be in a proper hole? I recently was at a music festival and one of my homeboys was passing around a bag of what he was calling k, I new it wasn't legit k and some type of rc.....anyways we were all doing bumps around  the campfire and the bag came to me and I couldn't realy see how much was on the spoon and didn't realy care because it was free and once I hit the bump I realized that it was the biggest bump of anything I had ever done....I mean fucking huge...(I was already on some shrooms) small dose...half eighth,,,and after about 10 minutes I was going in and out of reality...at about 20mins I was in the deepest hole I had ever been in.....I was in spinning vortex of colors and extremely deep thought for a solid 3hrs...I was told I was sitting in my chair drooling on myself and unresponsive for the whole duration of the 3-4hrs....I came back to my sensis as the sun was coming up and somehow stumbled to my car where I passed back out/trippen/end of hole, sitting up in my car....all my thoughts doring this time were positive and very much enjoyed myself....what rc do you think it was that I did? Back when k was around for the festival scence I would never be able to hole for that period of time....I know this is a pretty broad question but im trying to find out whatever it was because I want to buy more....the dude that gave it to me and my crew of 10 peeps was from a campsite on the other side of suwannee and didn't run into him again so I wasn't able to ask...thanks erybody


ID threads aren't allowed because we can't tell in any way what you took by your description. It could be a whole slew of things: MXE (most likely due to popularity) MXP, diphenidine, 3-meo-pcp, tiletamine (not so likely) or it could be a mix of any of those or any other dissociative I couldn't think of right now.


----------



## dreamofrc

Does anyone know how long tolerance lasts with this or how long between doses you should go to not develop any tolerance?  I plan on testing some of this soon, but I'd like to be able to accurately gauge its effects at various doses without tolerance contributing to the experience.


----------



## Solipsis

Hi, welcome to PD & BL!

I can't really answer your question unfortunately, if no one can tell you I guess I would wait a week or a little more in between trials.

Mostly wanted to say to everyone: please write trip reports if you do decide to take this substance!! It can help people who are interested and want more info, even if you didn't have the trip of your life to write about lyrically.


----------



## JJ-180

After having 500mg of this hanging around for a while, (I'm wary of dissociatives) I decided to give it a try last night. The dose was 85mg administered IM. What a surprise! People that are looking for an MXE replacement are going to be disappointed and it's also nothing like the PCP's. With this stuff there's none of the stumbling confused dissociation effects of MXE/PCP. I felt clearheaded and in control throughout. There's no fuzziness here at all. Music was fantastic. I tried listening to Tchaikovsky but found that a bit overwrought, so moved on to the Karajan Sibelius complete symphonies.Time became elastic and ultimately irrelevant and by the time the Swan Calls arrived at the end of the 5th Symphony I felt such a depth of emotion that I cried freely. not unhappily, but simply in awe at the glory and sublimity of what I was feeling. The experience had an overall duration of around 4 hrs, with a rapid fall off towards baseline at the end and I had no problems at all sleeping a few hours later. There seemed to be little or no body-load noticeable at my 85mg dose.. I wouldn't recommend redosing(I didn't try to myself) but I doubt that it would add to the overall effect. This is most certainly NOT a methoxetamine replacement, but it has a certain magic to it that I really wasn't expecting. I probably won't go near it again for months but I would recommend it for what it is,putting aside all the wish-fulfillment comparisons with other NMDA agents. Go in with a clear and open mind and I think you'll be pleasantly surprised. I certainly was.


----------



## headfuck123

just to add my 2 cents so to speak.. Tried this around 5 times at low oral doses of 30 - 40 (1, 50mg experience). this dose gave me some nice gentle stimulation and made me quite productive, slightly euphoric and floaty but it seems to come in waves.


----------



## RobotRipping

tryin this one out right now 50mg rectal hasnt hit yet whereas MXE would have by now... will see what happens. some dissociation kinda strange more lucid than mxe but really slow to kick in, doesn't dissolve well in water as MXE either..maybe rectal not a great ROA


----------



## DubNaut

this hit me harder than doing diphenidine at half gram doses I.M., 
mxp - at 60mgs orally, just redosed 100mg.
could easily feel a hole, also there is a focus/stimulation with this unlike what i got with diphenidine

hole/wonk effects seem short 1.30mins, then lingering focus and stimulation.

curious if worth shooting or IM but just bombed 100mg so we'll see where re-dose takes me, the stimulation overpowers the benzos.


----------



## RobotRipping

this stuff sucks compared to mxe for getting fucked up lol but it's really good for functioning well. I feel so lucid and clear; it is the strangest chemical i have encountered. Plugged 200mg total. Not that stimmy. 3rd party analysis coming to verify purity but its likely 99.9. Not a loser but not a winner IMO, feels more like DXM at times and at other times its just weird....i made a song to express how i feel about it because i can't describe it; do feel bit of mania definitely no holing tho  i love mxe. It burns the old ass too, dissolves in hot water much better than cold.; takes forever to kick in and causes you to overuse semicolons;;;;;

http://www.reverbnation.com/phorzeine/song/20264797-pure-emexp

i should be in opiate and stim withdrawals right now but feel great so there's definitely some use for it.

should add im a polydrug junkie and mixed 12mg or so etizolam to avoid any issues with overstimuluation - weird drug tho. overall thumbs down blah. maybe ill try dissolving it in something else or taking it orally.

anyone try vapin this stuff? it hits prettty damn hard


----------



## Halif

Wow, I had to go back three pages to find this megathread. It doesn't seem to have really taken off in a significant way, and what I've read in this thread leaves me intrigued and confused. 

I'd love to give it a whirl, being a fan of dissociatives but all places I've seen it available it's really expensive!! Why is it so expensive if opinions are so mixed?

I tried diphenidine a couple of times and I liked it for its functionality. I found it helped my depression significantly like MXE does, but without the mania or blurry vision. It was more medicinal than recreational, but it has its place, I believe. 

So, I'm keen to try MXP but seriously... that price...


----------



## Listening

I used this stuff both nights of every weekend for the past few weeks. All doses were 50mg or less oral, except for the last weekend where I smoked small amounts (to similar effect).

As others have said, it's not like MXE, but I found it enjoyable and uplifting, in combo with weed. Also, like others have said, I've found the stimulation to help with productivity. I've even done serious (programming) work on it. No problem at all; it helped.

That said, this past week I've been an emotional wreck, and have mostly been in a very dark place. Depression is no stranger to me, so it's hard for me to definitively place blame, but I have a strong sense that my overuse of this chemical is responsible. For me, it seems there is a dangerous loop where taking MXP alleviates my depression temporarily, but worsens it finally...

Edit: I want to add that I was sleep deprived and recovering from a cold last weekend, which are probably critical factors here.


----------



## Chatative

I've got a small amount of this stuff arriving tomorrow hopefully.

I haven't been able to find much information with regards to the consumption of alcohol alongside MXP but I assume that a beer or two at t+0 would be of no significance?

It's just that I haven't used any drugs since last July & I want to take the edge off any nerves! In an ideal world I'd be breaking my abstinence with some MDMA but I can't get my hands on any.

My plan is to take an oral dose of 60mg. I think I will avoid re-dosing - I just want to get a feel for the drug plus I've noticed talk of it coming in waves & having a cumulative effect.

I'm going into this with no real expectations - I've taken both MXE & Ket in the past but I'm not looking to replicate either of those.


----------



## foolsgold

I messed up and ordered 3 grams of this stuff still do not know why I got the mist sort of then bang buyers remorse meant to be going clean and do this 

hopefully it will have the after glow to help keep me sane and happy and not trigger a hospitalization


----------



## bummer

^ You don't _have_ to take it.
You can flush it. If you're quick enough it won't have been dispatched yet


----------



## foolsgold

no its on its way be here tomorrow I've got a friend whose birthday it is so I think I will send it to them instead


----------



## crOOk

foolsgold said:


> no its on its way be here tomorrow I've got a friend whose birthday it is so I think I will send it to them instead


Good decision man. That stuff is nothing you want to use as frequently as you apparently did, I speak from experience. Someone is gonna be happy about your mail then! 
Flushing is much harder to do then making it a gift to a specific friend, once you let the idea give time to soak in.


----------



## foolsgold

i broke my brain crook mate really badly the other week like a non stop 3 week binge at the tail end of an almost non stop 4 months binge something snapped thanks to mdpv but i know it was the dip abuse that caused it to happen 

welcome to the garden your never leaving here are word i do not wish to hear again that or Satan shouting at me through the TV 

the garden being Eden but i was not in there in a good way its like another version of hell and i was their because i had commit suicide  then the voices started started coming out of the tv not nice

all this because of caining gram after gram of dip and eph before the mdpv 

was hoping as though that this stuff could have an mxe style after glow to it


----------



## crOOk

foolsgold said:


> i broke my brain crook mate really badly the other week like a non stop 3 week binge at the tail end of an almost non stop 4 months binge something snapped thanks to mdpv but i know it was the dip abuse that caused it to happen
> 
> welcome to the garden your never leaving here are word i do not wish to hear again that or Satan shouting at me through the TV
> 
> the garden being Eden but i was not in there in a good way its like another version of hell and i was their because i had commit suicide  then the voices started started coming out of the tv not nice
> 
> all this because of caining gram after gram of dip and eph before the mdpv
> 
> was hoping as though that this stuff could have an mxe style after glow to it


I'm sincerely sorry to hear that, man. On the other hand I do feel kinda good about having seen this coming and repeatedly warning you about it. ;P

I've had psychotic breaks myself before and most of the time MDPV was involved in some way. Surely the dissociatives will contribute to that, my best friend had his first schizophrenic episode induced by DXM+booze+sleep deprivation. Not all dissociatives have antidepressant properties btw. I tend to feel rather depressed these days, no matter which dissociative I take. Maybe that would be different for subthreshold doses cause I have a tendency to kinda overdo it.

So... Are you feeling back on top now? How old are you? If you were sleep deprived, I wouldn't worry too much. Otherwise, there is a chance you have an underlying mental illness. Just make sure you abstain from ALL psychotropic substances for a bit (even caffeine imho) and then when you feel fine again, try to use whatever you want to use in moderation. MDPV is a big nono for you now though, it's just notorious for causing psychotic breaks and relatively hard to use in moderation (as you will know). 

The first psychotic episode was after 1g smoked MDPV (first time I tried it), but I was fine after only 3 days. Later I managed to use as little as 5-10mg MDPV per day (on top of my former daily amphetamine, caffeine, tramadol, citalopram, dxm, diphenhydramine regimen), but I still think it was the largest contributing factor to my full blown manic episode (took me years to recover from that!!).

Good luck with the abstinence in case you are trying to pull through with that for a while.

EDIT: Btw what is "eph"? People used to refer to ephedrine by that, but I'm guessing you're talking about ethylphenidate, right? Best to always call substances by the trivial names most people are using.


----------



## FrogWarrior

foolsgold: Didn't have time to read much, only read the quote in cr00ks post. MDPV is notorious for causing psychosis. Been there (not with MDPV though) a few times before and each time, was back to normal pretty quickly. After the first one my thoughts were strange for a few weeks but I could function fine. IME, when these things happen, I go into a hyper learning state where I uncover mechanisms of how what this life/reality thing is all about, its like I become prone to serendepity. Its harsh and painful because the things you learn threaten the ego, and clings on to its existence. Keep up posted on how things go for you over the next few days and weeks, plenty of people here that have experienced similar things. 

We have a tendency to avoid suffering as best we can, but a lesson I've learned is sometimes that suffering is the very thing you need. Life seens to be something like a dream, and suffering seems to inspire us to relinquish attachment to the dream. These lessons can't be conveyed by words though, you have to learn them via real time observation. Permanence is an illusion. Everything changes. 

EDIT: Back on the topic of "MXP". How does it compare to diphenidine? Dosage wise, effects wise, side effects wise.


----------



## hotzenplotz

anyone knows if it is save to combine ethylphenidate with mxe, mxe on the comedown of the eph? Havent heart that it is dangerous but both are enhibitors of dopamine, so I am not shure if it is safe to combine.


----------



## crOOk

hotzenplotz said:


> anyone knows if it is save to combine ethylphenidate with mxe, mxe on the comedown of the eph? Havent heart that it is dangerous but both are enhibitors of dopamine, so I am not shure if it is safe to combine.


no, neither drug is safe on its own, how would they be safe in combination? its not a notoriously dangerous combination, but you should still go easy on the dosages, since theyre both stimulating as you have pointed out. im sure theres more information about it in the mxe combinations thread, which is where this question belongs.


----------



## foolsgold

cheers guys april 1 therpy starts so heres to then  had a massive cock up over the weekend benzo black trying to kill the voice its a never ending spiral at the minute with me but 1 april not to far and the could section me which would help


----------



## crOOk

foolsgold said:


> cheers guys april 1 therpy starts so heres to then  had a massive cock up over the weekend benzo black trying to kill the voice its a never ending spiral at the minute with me but 1 april not to far and the could section me which would help


dude you really need to stop taking drugs for now. if you are referring to psychotherapy, your therapist will not want to treat you if you are still on drugs and you apparently still arent back to baseline, so do yourself a favor and lay off whatever it is you are still taking right now.

also, neuroleptics can help a great deal in the short term! Benzos will just calm you, they will not "kill the voice". So imho you should seek a psychiatrist immediately if one is available to you and he will do just that: prescribe neuroleptics. in some places in the world, psychiatrists accept acutely psychotic patients without appointment. if you voluntarily check into a psychiatry, they should treat you very well there, too. if you dont like it, you are still free to leave since you do not pose a threat to your own or anybody else's well-being.

either way in most cases problems like you currently experience can be brought under control with neuroleptics very quickly. olanzapine was a godsend when i was psychotic and had a nervous breakdown. i just felt soooo much better after taking it. just please stop trying to treat yourself with benzodiazepines and seek some proper treatment.

in a worst case scenario, your therapist will want to put therapy on hold until youre not acutely psychotic anymore. hope he or she will still treat you though, psychotherapy can definitely be beneficial even in your current state.

this will pass, man, dont worry. but itll pass a lot sooner with those neuroleptics. once youre back to baseline you really have to think carefully about whether you want to keep abusing drugs.

all the best for you and please keep us updated!

EDIT: Post here if you need more support/advice http://www.bluelight.org/vb/forums/270-Mental-Health


----------



## Sayeh

No good. Weird bodily sensation, and numbness of fingers the Day after, felt Very much like dxm to me. Same kind of stimulation in higher doses. and very Dark and poetic in low doses. I Can relate to what has been Said about it Being existensial. My Best advice is for People is to stay clear of This. Felt Like shit several days after, and was concerned it had fucked up my eye, throat, and fingers. Luckily these symptoms dissapeared QuickLy. Although Ive had some jerks in my Heart and almost constant Feeling of pressure in heart since i consumed MXP. Roa was IM about 40 mg, plugged 100 mg an hour later, one hour later i consumed another 100 mg orally. Found it to be most active taken orally. But as stated, This drug May have some serious side effects, Choose wisely.


----------



## crOOk

Sayeh said:


> No good. Weird bodily sensation, and numbness of fingers the Day after


Whooops.



crOOk said:


> I think I should mention something I observed after the last two times I took diphenidine. Once a toe went numb for two days and now two finger tips have gone numb for the last few days. I'm not too worried about this and it could be attributed to loads of other things (e.g. I've had back problems for over a decade), but if anyone else notices anything like it, please do tell us about it.
> 
> Source: http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads...ine-Thread?p=12232182&viewfull=1#post12232182


----------



## ciaran

has anybody got any information on combining lysergamides (namely al-lad and LSZ) with methoxphenidine? interested to know of the existence of any dangerous interactions.

also, does anybody have any useful information about how to convert mxp from freebase to citrate?

thanks!


----------



## Xorkoth

Generally, to cinvert freebases to salts, you would put the freebase in a qualtity of water (small would be best I think) and add the acid you want to it and stir til it dissolves.  In your case citric acid... add it a bit at a time until it will all dissolve.  But I am not sure about the properties of this chemical  for all I know you can't convert it to a citrate salt, or to a salt at all in water.  This is general-purpose information, it definitely works will tryptamines.


----------



## FrogWarrior

I gave it a whirl for the 2nd time today, 150mg 1hr before getting the bus home. It was a long bus ride (1.5hrs with the traffic). A crazy drunk guy got on the bus and out of all the seats he could have chosen, he sat next to me, right as the bus was turning a corner and he fell off the seat lol. It was hilarious how it happened, I couldn't understand why I was the only one laughing. I instantly liked the guy so I struck up a conversation. He started asking me questions about violence and beating up but I was in no mood for such nonsense, I had big and important things on my mind, which I decided this guy had to be a part of so I filled him in on my idea of taking down a public monument (one of the main ones in the city) and replacing it with a giant plasma ball. At the time it was such a revolutionary idea that I insisted everyone had to be part of it. He approved of my plan and he started dragging other people into the conversation. I felt a strong sense of achievement, like I was building an army and we were gonna revolutionise the world by building a giant plasma globe, one of those trippy electricity ball things:




but a gigantic one, right in the middle of the city. In retrospect, its pretty hilarious because the drunk guy was obviously trying to intimidate me by talking about violence (he was asking me if I would beat the crap out of someone or kill someone), he had no idea what kinda state I was in. I eventually got him to join my grand scheme to change the world.


----------



## dreamofrc

I tried 90mg of this dosed over a period of about 2 hours.  I took 50mg initially which peaked after about 90-120mins.  The first 50mg got me feeling pretty floaty and detached with partial numbness all over my body.  It wasn't really stimulating at all for me though, but not sedating either.

I took another 40mg after that (90mg total), which took another 90mins or so to peak.  This extra 40mg made the dissociation much stronger.  My entire body was pretty much completely numb.  Mentally I actually didn't feel that out of it, it was more like the connection between my brain and body was slow.  There was definitely some mental dissociation but I didn't have any completely crazy thoughts like I've had on other disassociatives.  Towards the end of the experience I tried to watch a movie and it gave me the regular dissociative "wtf is going on in this movie?" feeling. :D   The afterglow/comedown was very slow and gradual, which may be why some people are reporting numb fingers and stuff like that the next day.  It took 24 hours after dosing before I felt mostly back to normal (even though the peak effects were only about 4 hours)

The overall experience isn't really pleasant or euphoric but it's not unpleasant either, a very neutral feeling.  I personally enjoyed the effects but I am someone who loves dissociatives in general.  Smoking weed did seem to make the experience more pleasant however.  This definitely wasn't a hole-dose, but I felt like it wasn't that far off (maybe 50mg more at most).  I'm wary of trying doses much higher though, since there have been reports of seizures at "only" a few hundred milligrams.


----------



## FrogWarrior

Seizures at a few hundred mg? Thats bad news because 140mg didn't come close to the mind fuck 140mg of DP would induce. Probably best to take something to suppress seizures, I can confirm that gabapentin and pregabalin are safe to take alongside MXP but they seem to amplify the cognitive impairment.


----------



## crOOk

FrogWarrior said:


> I gave it a whirl for the 2nd time today, 150mg 1hr before getting the bus home. It was a long bus ride (1.5hrs with the traffic). A crazy drunk guy got on the bus and out of all the seats he could have chosen, he sat next to me, right as the bus was turning a corner and he fell off the seat lol. It was hilarious how it happened, I couldn't understand why I was the only one laughing. I instantly liked the guy so I struck up a conversation. He started asking me questions about violence and beating up but I was in no mood for such nonsense, I had big and important things on my mind, which I decided this guy had to be a part of so I filled him in on my idea of taking down a public monument (one of the main ones in the city) and replacing it with a giant plasma ball. At the time it was such a revolutionary idea that I insisted everyone had to be part of it. He approved of my plan and he started dragging other people into the conversation. I felt a strong sense of achievement, like I was building an army and we were gonna revolutionise the world by building a giant plasma globe, one of those trippy electricity ball things: [...]
> but a gigantic one, right in the middle of the city. In retrospect, its pretty hilarious because the drunk guy was obviously trying to intimidate me by talking about violence (he was asking me if I would beat the crap out of someone or kill someone), he had no idea what kinda state I was in. I eventually got him to join my grand scheme to change the world.


LOL! Nice one man.



dreamofrc said:


> The afterglow/comedown was very slow and gradual, which may be why some people are reporting numb fingers and stuff like that the next day.


Pretty sure I can discriminate those things very well. Finger still numb over 10 days later. Might not be related to diphenidine since I experienced other (transient) neurological symptoms (aphasia to be specific).


----------



## sweatloaf13

Hello all I've been coming here for many years since the beginning but I'm not much of a poster here I prefer to be a "sponge". I am a HUGE fan of disso's. From my days of driving to Brooklyn in early 90s to get bundles of "wet daddy"(dust) to my multi-bump Keta-rave run to the discovery of IM shots of it while listening to OK Computer or Aenima on headphones to go as deep as possible into the revolving Lego made Blade Runner cities in the deep holes . 

Off and on into the new millennium,usually rare and the one bad Week of Tiletamine,DPT and 3 wrecked rentals experience I had. there was nada for me until I found MxE and it was on! 

It got crazy I was waking up to jumbo shots of MDPV and MxE together in one spoon. It was getting bad but came to a halt when DEA came(unrelated matters)and I spent my first time locked up for 30months.

I didn't think about any drugs there except when Id lock in at night stare at the bunk above me,listen to him fart snore and jerk-off while aid think about being in a hole. I could get high in there but home brew spice and $100suboxens ain't me so I was on sabbatical. Anyway I got out in June did a program got violated and did 60more days. I'm out tho.


So a Southie guy I know(if you're from Boston you know what I mean guy)calls says he has 2oz of crystal he wants to dump will I try it?


He gives me a 1/4g of weird looking shards I know ain't MA. I go home,play the fool and put a little in the rig,bang it and Holy Fuck that taste comes and I fall into a hole mid shit on the hopper. Needless to say those blue EMS envelopes start coming in filled with MxE. You know the drill.


Now two days ago on my last pkg my vendor Wan Hung Low throws in a couple grams of 3-MeO-PCP and the shit you all have been discussing. I haven't tried because I've been fucking with a-php,pv8 and MxE too much. 


This thread has me intrigued. I'm a big.fan of Shambles, I am in the same space ship with him 98% of the time so his endorsement holds heavy weight with me so I will be doing anal probes tonight. 

What I wanna know and Shambles please chime in-what  potential is there for lowered doses of this with an MxE chaser,or k,or 3-MeO? Sometimes combos perform magick ya know? I'm thinking DPT too...mmmmm.

Oh I don't want any HR guys making a comment about how I roll. I respect you guys but I'm 40yo been doing this since my 1st Dead show in Foxboro 1987 on a five strip. Save the lecturer for 15 yo kids eating Dranamine and huffing dust-off. No disrespect at all intended.

Sorry for the ramble but I had plugged some aphp and MxE prior so I was feeling chatty. I gotta go find where I left my veins now I can't find the fuckers.

So please share yr combo as will I.


----------



## sweatloaf13

So I plugged 50mg or so of this around midnight last night. During the day I had IVed some PV8,a-php and a little bit of 4-BMC. Stayed busy most of day then went to an Irish Pub in downtown Boston and had a drink,ate and hit the Theatre District to see "The Book of Mormon" (which was absolutely fucking hilarious and amazing! Go check it out!) and before it started I hit a stall and poured out WAY too much a-php, maybe 50mg, and sniffed it all up in a hurry. 10min later I was extremely worried and felt like I was conducting energy all through me. I had a beer, calmed a bit and went off after show. I was starting to feel a little less stimulated so when wife fell asleep I plugged about 50mg or so of the methoxiphendate


----------



## crOOk

sweatloaf13 said:


> So I plugged 50mg or so of this around midnight last night. During the day I had IVed some PV8,a-php and a little bit of 4-BMC. Stayed busy most of day then went to an Irish Pub in downtown Boston and had a drink,ate and hit the Theatre District to see "The Book of Mormon" (which was absolutely fucking hilarious and amazing! Go check it out!) and before it started I hit a stall and poured out WAY too much a-php, maybe 50mg, and sniffed it all up in a hurry. 10min later I was extremely worried and felt like I was conducting energy all through me. I had a beer, calmed a bit and went off after show. I was starting to feel a little less stimulated so when wife fell asleep I plugged about 50mg or so of the methoxiphendate


Uhm what? You plugged 50mg 2-methoxy-diphenidine? End of story?


----------



## mindseye888

sweatloaf13 said:


> So I plugged 50mg or so of this around midnight last night. During the day I had IVed some PV8,a-php and a little bit of 4-BMC. Stayed busy most of day then went to an Irish Pub in downtown Boston and had a drink,ate and hit the Theatre District to see "The Book of Mormon" (which was absolutely fucking hilarious and amazing! Go check it out!) and before it started I hit a stall and poured out WAY too much a-php, maybe 50mg, and sniffed it all up in a hurry. 10min later I was extremely worried and felt like I was conducting energy all through me. I had a beer, calmed a bit and went off after show. I was starting to feel a little less stimulated so when wife fell asleep I plugged about 50mg or so of the methoxiphendate


Can we get a 'most pointless post of the year award' happening? 
I nominate this one!


----------



## sweatloaf13

My apologies. I did not mean to cut out like that. Got high and was horsing around with friends and phone was dropped or whatever and that was posted. Forgot all about it until just stumbling upon it now. It was already nominated mindseye888. I beat you to it.
So basically I found this to be not worth it or it just over my head. 50mg plugged hit around 7-10minutes after bringing an extremely uncomfortable stimulation with it. My leg muscles were jumpy like when I take seri quell and didn't subside for a while. There was zero dissososiation with it which I had already read about. I spent the next 4hours struggling for a head space I wasn't gonna find. I'm sure excess stim use and dosage had been a factor.  After next attempt I will post results. Hope you enjoyed most pointless post ever. Sorry about cut off


----------



## mindseye888

All good man, kinda guessed the combo got the better of you


----------



## thickskin

Insufflated 35mg about 20 minutes ago. There was no instant burn. I sprayed a little water in there and it basically dripped it down my throat. Not something I would snort again as it feels like I'm going to have a sore nose for a day or so.

Light relaxation feeling and sweating feet. I'm hoping it will provide some of the anti-depressant/confidence boosting properties of MXE, I'm happy not to have the fucked up feeling.


----------



## crOOk

sweatloaf13 said:


> My apologies. I did not mean to cut out like that. Got high and was horsing around with friends and phone was dropped or whatever and that was posted. Forgot all about it until just stumbling upon it now. It was already nominated mindseye888. I beat you to it.
> So basically I found this to be not worth it or it just over my head. 50mg plugged hit around 7-10minutes after bringing an extremely uncomfortable stimulation with it. My leg muscles were jumpy like when I take seri quell and didn't subside for a while. There was zero dissososiation with it which I had already read about. I spent the next 4hours struggling for a head space I wasn't gonna find. I'm sure excess stim use and dosage had been a factor.  After next attempt I will post results. Hope you enjoyed most pointless post ever. Sorry about cut off


Wait wait, you got akathisia off a dissociative? That very same feeling quetiapine gives you? Now THAT I have not heard of before. Interesting. I myself get very bad akathisia on high doses of quetiapine, but could not imagine that happening on a dissociative. Have you tried diphenidine?


----------



## sweatloaf13

No I haven't tried it and probably won't. I just got 350mg of 3-MeO-PCP to play with.
Anyway, I thought it was strange too. I just started the Seroquel 6months ago and the leg thing drives me crazy. Reminds me of kicking methadone.When I was on the Seroquel 5 years ago it never occurred and was sedating to the point of debilitating me. I would literally be catatonic after taking it. Now,nothing. Dose hasn't changed. It's not a tolerance issue because it didn't happen on my 1st dose either. The weight gain sucks because I just wrapped up a 30 month jail bid and I went from 165 going in to 235 coming out. All those damn Ramen noodles.
I know K and MxE are different but I can do super IV shots with no problem when it comes to them. No out of the ordinary physical effects.
Could it maybe have been the a-php? It does have strange physical effects at times. A very electrical like current that runs through my muscles and head. It feels like they could lock up(jaw etc.)but you know they won't. I feel a "wind" (thats the only way I can describe it) quite often to during the initial rush which is a first for me. I don't feel I'm pushing it or having a reaction but it can be intense. I got a few of the same symptoms in 2011 before I was locked up when I did an intoxicated eyeballing of the weight for an MDPV/MxE combo shot I was preparing. Once that plunger was done it was horrifying but in that good way only drug pigs feel. I ended up on the floor doing the Curly shuffle spinning in circles while pumping my legs, but that's a whole other thread.
Curiosity will get the best of me and I will go down this path again, albeit minus other compounds especially stimulants. 
Off to PO now to get my 3MMC and pentadrone. Enjoy your day!


----------



## firenx

HofmannBlotter said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does this stuff better when snorted? Do you know how much is a treshold dose (snorted)? Duration ?
> 
> Thank you guys



If you value your nose don't snort it  Oral seems best.. start with 30-50mg or so.. wait an hour at least and see what happens


----------



## wayab

HofmannBlotter said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does this stuff better when snorted? Do you know how much is a treshold dose (snorted)? Duration ?
> 
> Thank you guys



for me 10mg snorted does not cause discomfort and has a slight effect. but more than 10mg is just unpleasant and oral seems to work better anyway


----------



## khanna

tr time

+70mg - no effects after a few hours, take some 8mg of flubromazepam and 2mg etizolam and take a nap 

+5 hour later

Wake up and ingest 90mg. Mild dissassociation and euphoria. Pleasent, but with little or no open eyed visible distortion like classic MXE. I have some residuale sedation from flubromazepam and etizolam I had consumed. Anyone push this any further? I feel like I want to push this more but the threat of of seizures is offputting. I feel the hole is near but I can't quiet find it.


----------



## firenx

Anyone take niacin with their disso's? I find that because it dialates the blood vessels I seem to absorb more plus after a niacin flush (which you can't feel the itchyness if you're disso'd enough) also leaves me feeling relaxed and peaceful afterwards


----------



## azazel333

Hello bluelight, I have used this a few more times with approx a month in between. I use roughly 200mg intramuscular(no diss tolerance) with just a small amount of heat used something like .2-5ml propylene glycol the rest water. The hole is very warm and nice but has an abrupt ending. I take piracetam after the hole or when i feel satisfied, this drug has a very strong metaprogramming effect if not taken with racetams that will alter thinking for a very long time (days-weeks), felt small chest pains afterwards because this chem does have stim properties that are very pronounced.


----------



## crOOk

azazel333 said:


> Hello bluelight, I have used this a few more times with approx a month in between. I use roughly 200mg intramuscular(no diss tolerance) with just a small amount of heat used something like .2-5ml propylene glycol the rest water. The hole is very warm and nice but has an abrupt ending. I take piracetam after the hole or when i feel satisfied, this drug has a very strong metaprogramming effect if not taken with racetams that will alter thinking for a very long time (days-weeks), felt small chest pains afterwards because this chem does have stim properties that are very pronounced.


Thanks a LOT for the info on IM application. Most others who have done this, in the case of diphenidine ALL who have done it, have not been so helpful, even if I asked them directly. :/ Fucking assholes everywhere, seriously.


----------



## wayab

can someone confirm it is safe to take dissociatives with niacin as i would like to try it but have always heard it's not good to mix drugs with high doses of it...


----------



## crOOk

wayab said:


> can someone confirm it is safe to take dissociatives with niacin as i would like to try it but have always heard it's not good to mix drugs with high doses of it...


Why would you want to combine them anyway, can you elaborate?


----------



## wayab

firenx said:


> Anyone take niacin with their disso's? I find that because it dialates the blood vessels I seem to absorb more plus after a niacin flush (which you can't feel the itchyness if you're disso'd enough) also leaves me feeling relaxed and peaceful afterwards



because of this suggestion and that i have seen my girlfriend keeping a bottle 250mg caps which i know are considered to be high strength  i am just looking for more info at the moment i don't think i need this vitamin in particular


----------



## firenx

wayab said:


> because of this suggestion and that i have seen my girlfriend keeping a bottle 250mg caps which i know are considered to be high strength  i am just looking for more info at the moment i don't think i need this vitamin in particular



250mg is a lot start with 25-50mg and do some googling first!.. when I take niacin if i'm anxious (I have a candida ovegrowth which is causing my anxiety from excess sugar consumption which changed my microflora bacteria in my gut and messed up my immune system balance ) the niacin flush relaxes me and leaves me in a more peaceful state of mind which makes the trip more introspective (for those with anxiety issues)...  your neurotransmitter precursors are synthesized in your gut when you have the correct gut microflora but if you have an imbalance (for me a yeast organism (candida albicans) their byproduct is toxic and causes anxiety/depression etc...  hope this makes sense been up for a while.. will post some trip reports after sleep 

[EDIT]

I haven't had any adverse reactions taking niacin with dissociatives but thats just my experience anyone else tried this please share your experiences

anyone dealing with anxiety/depression skin issues basically any health problems this site has an extensive amount of information on healing and achieving homeostasis in the body

http://www.healingnaturallybybee.com/


----------



## crOOk

firenx said:


> your neurotransmitter precursors are synthesized in your gut


Uhm what?

I think you fell victim to what they used to call a "quacksalver", man. If you really do have candidiasis, seek a doctor, get antimycotics and you'll be fine. Peace


----------



## rhintintin

Really glad I found this site. Properly informative, so first of all thanks to everyone for sharing their experiences.

I've  never used to be that experimental with my drugs, preferring just to  bosh pills and mdma whilst clubbing for many a long year. As I got older  I got a bit more experimental and started trying some of the 2c family,  namely 2ci and 2cb but also started using more K as I was finding that I  could take that after getting back from a club and not still like shit  the following Wednesday. I started enjoyed MXE until that became illegal  here and more difficult to source. And a recent huge bust has pretty  much dried up the K supply, or at least K worth taking, for the  foreseeable future. Having enjoyed two disassociates that I can no  longer lay hands on I've been looking into others and stumbled across  MXP being like MXE and bought a gram. It was earmarked for the weekend,  although I'm more than a little bit disappointed that insufflation seems  to be a no go. Def my preferred ROA, especially with something new as  the effects tend to be a bit shorter. Also not sure, reading some  reports, about using it if I've been taking MDMA earlier in the night.  Anyone got any thoughts on this? It does look like I'm getting to the  disso party a bit late though, as it seems a lot of the really good  compounds are on the banned list here. I have been tempted to get some  ether mind, as I can lay hands on that... although I'm slightly put off  by its explosive properties. I have called my kid after a well known  author who wrote about his experiences on it, which seems as good as a  tenuous excuse to try it as I can think of 

That was a bit  rambling, sorry. Just a bit of a hello really. I certainly try put up  some sort of report of my experiences. Although I don't think I'll be  able to add much to what has already been said here.


----------



## [éS]Infinite

I have a few questions on this compound if anyone can answer. 
-How would you explain the effects to a person who has experience with ketamine, methoxetamine and DXM? 
-How much would a good starter dose be (for someone who enjoys ~100 mg ketamine, or ~25 mg MXE but can manage to do upwards of 250  mg ketamine or 50 mg MXE)?
-How long do the effects last (onset, come-up, peak, come-down, baseline)?


----------



## Xorkoth

Hello rhintintin, welcome.


----------



## infectious

For someone access (and appreciation) for MXE and pure DXM, is MXP worthwhile for anything other than novelty?  I used to be all Pokemon (Gotta catch 'em all, lame ref I know), and dissociatives are my preferred class, but then I purchased 2-MeO-K from a very respected vendor and was let down.  I doubt it was purity issues (if it were, I'd holla, and they'd give me credit), just a lackluster drug.  I did 1g over a few hours, on 5-MAPB, but got off less than a solitary 25mg MXE exp.  Seeing as MXP only came after EU's MXE ban (doesn't affect me), am I right in assuming it a less interesting knockoff?


----------



## Xorkoth

I haven't heard anyone say that either 2-Meo-ketamine nor the other one (I forget what it is off the top of my head) are anything special or even any good at all.


----------



## infectious

Like I said, this was from ppl who always do right, just a shitty drug, might be aight as a mixer, but price prohibits that.  And I tried nasal, oral, and rectal respectively.  Didn't wanna go needle as nasal provided a very faint acetone smell.  It was completely dry, fine tan powder, but any acetone residue is too much for my veins (I never IM).  Oh, is it NEK you thinkin bout?


----------



## crOOk

infectious said:


> Seeing as MXP only came after EU's MXE ban (doesn't affect me), am I right in assuming it a less interesting knockoff?


Well I have only tried diphenidine which came at the same time and it is most definitely no rip-off of (the imho shitty) MXE. I hear this one is a bit warmer than diphenidine itself (whatever that means with a dissociative, the supposedly warmer ones have always been the ones I liked less). In the case of the other drug, it's closest to PCP and I value it for several things over all other dissociatives... 
While there's never been a classical "hole" as there is with ketamine, it takes me very very far away from reality on a cognitive level. The experiences are so utterly surreal, that i struggle very hard with putting them into words. It's the deepest kind of mind fuck I've experienced, on par with salvia divinorum and far surpassing everything from the psychedelics realm (which I have had quite extensive experience with as well). 
Another very remarkable aspect of diphenidine is that there is next to no double vision which has plagued me for years on all other dissociatives. Finally a comedown that's not completely and utterly unenjoyable. On the neg, it won't just allow you to go to sleep like ketamine does.
If you ever try it, be careful. It can be very morish and the redosing (which often happens right after the peak since motor skills are largely unaffected) has ruined the entire experience for some people. A lot of people feel it's simply too intense, but more often you see them speak of a great deal of dysphoria. I attribute this dysphoria mostly to those people not being able to maintain control of their thoughts and staying reflected about what is going on, since those who made those claims dosed too high and because I have seen some confusion coupled with dysphoria myself on both diphenidine and pcp. To me it is usually extremely euphoric (I remember saying the words "all hail diphenidine" a number of times).

Now keep in mind I can only speak for diphenidine which is similar, but there are supposed to be differences. From what I could gather, diphenidine is the go-to substance if you're into that cold-ass hardcore dissociation shit, while MXP seems to serve better for just getting high without making too big an investment, a property that suits it's fancy acronym. They seem to have a similar flavor though and most definitely aren't MXE ripoffs at all. Structurally they have very little in common.

On the other hand, their showing up on the rc market is a consequence of the huge popularity of ketamine and mxe which are now both not easy to come by anymore for most people.


----------



## infectious

Yes, I overstand the chemical differences adequately.  What I meant by "knockoff" was, "Hey, know ya wanna buy MXE but can't, here's MXP".  I guess what I was getting at was, would anybody exp with both, and given unrestricted free choice, actually purchase MXP over MXE?  I have yet to do PCP (no market where I live), but it is my #1 most wanted.  I playd with a few grams of 3-MeO, was was aight, but I preferred MXE, or TBH, even DXM.  I did once IV 70ish mg of 3-MeO, which was thoroughly impressive (and lasted somewhere above 12hrs), but it just seems dangerous to go that high again to love a chem.  Plus, I'm done with points, I have atendency to be irresponsible.  MXE gets me off nicely, albeit at 100mg or above, but I value variety.  You at least got me interested in diphenidine.  Anyone know an equivalency, compared perhaps to MXE, DXM, 3-MeO-PCP, or K?


----------



## wayab

i find both diphen and 2meo-diphen worth it. 
quite different than mxe but seeing that you have tried a lot of dissociatives i wonder why you wonder at all  just go for it


----------



## llamer

This here is a promising one for me:

Where with other dissassociatives I get the feeling that I can 'tap in' somehow to my creative subconscious on some trancelike level I get overwhelmed with the experience and end up mixing them with other drugs to try to balance my conscious state out amongst either MXE, 3-meo-pcp, or N-E-ketamine. This I do with pot, downers, opiates and speed, and I rarely feel like I'm ever getting anywhere with that anyways: I just get wierdly high and kind of cruise through spaces in my mind, but it's really difficult to bring anything as cogent as ideas out into the open for an amount of time long enough to explore them; the disassociative trip is too peripatetic, it wanders, and quickly. I have a good time all the same though.

This stuff I can tell already after taking it once is different. It feels pretty damn nice on its own, with more warmth than MXE, more of a good euphoric feeling than I expected, which had involved quite a bit of stimulation along the attention pathway, which to me made a big difference: there was this thread of lucidity remaining throughout the experience that allowed me to remain fairly rooted in reality, or at least 50% there or so. I didn't write a novel or anything under the influence of it but when I thought I would be either drugging myself to sleep or trying to analyze my life while laying down in bed listening to some creativity inspiring spacey kinda music (soundtrack to "the last temptation of christ" by peter gabriel) I sat up and began working on my short story I had started the morning before. The whole idea of it called out to me and arrainged itself for me to see and feel: the set and setting, the characters, the atmosphere, mis-en-scen and everything -- all that which are very transcendent to the ordinary moment in which we generally dwell and attempt our art from (me at any rate). I felt like I was on the verge of being able to literally see into my story that I was trying to write, splitting myself halfway between two worlds, yet I knew I wasn't, that my mind was still too distracted by the drug to be able to type well or feel confident holding a keyboard. Nonetheless it was far more useful than any previous attempt at reckoning the imagination via disassociatives and showed me the promise of this drug. 

For creating art and the like I personally feel that Ketamine is too much like a disembodied dream, MXE is like watching a movie of your life overlaid by a NOVA episode on something, and 3-MEO-PCP is a tricky hall of mirrors of yourself to be all that useful in the acute moment: this stuff however was something a little closer to my kernel reality, even if just slightly so. I've only messed with it once though so hopefully I ain't wrong.

It did give me the urge to combine with other drugs though, and I attribute that to my recent speed and opiate cravings (I had to get stoned midway thru). Dosage took was around 50mg snorted, then another 75mg or so 45 minutes later. For my purposes this was a bit too much but it was hard to resist the redose.


----------



## crOOk

infectious said:


> Yes, I overstand the chemical differences adequately.  What I meant by "knockoff" was, "Hey, know ya wanna buy MXE but can't, here's MXP".  I guess what I was getting at was, would anybody exp with both, and given unrestricted free choice, actually purchase MXP over MXE?  I have yet to do PCP (no market where I live), but it is my #1 most wanted.  I playd with a few grams of 3-MeO, was was aight, but I preferred MXE, or TBH, even DXM.  I did once IV 70ish mg of 3-MeO, which was thoroughly impressive (and lasted somewhere above 12hrs), but it just seems dangerous to go that high again to love a chem.  Plus, I'm done with points, I have atendency to be irresponsible.  MXE gets me off nicely, albeit at 100mg or above, but I value variety.  You at least got me interested in diphenidine.  Anyone know an equivalency, compared perhaps to MXE, DXM, 3-MeO-PCP, or K?


Well let me put it this way: I'd personally take a single hit of diphenidine over a lifetime supply of MXE any day. Easy decision, too. Many others will not feel this way though. Shit if I could smoke this stuff like sherm, I'd probably even take it over PCP. Bam!



llamer said:


> I felt like I was on the verge of being able to literally see into my story that I was trying to write, splitting myself halfway between two worlds, yet I knew I wasn't, that my mind was still too distracted by the drug to be able to type well or feel confident holding a keyboard.


I very much hear what you are saying there.


----------



## Gergle

Hello there! Long time lurker here. I always come to find information on new and interesting RC's before trying anything. We recently had an experience with this substance, and I figured I would share it here for the benefit of anyone else:


 Background:  
 Present are E, G, H and J.  
 H is 26 year old, male, average height and slim build. Has taken this substance before in similar doses as well as more other substances than I care to count, including LSZ, NBOME's, AL-LAD, some uppers, downers and side to sides. It may be worth noting he suffers from Bipolar disorder and says that this substance has put him in a better, longer lasting mood than even most things he has been prescribed.  
 H's brother G (myself), male, 23, moderate experience with drugs. Lots of cannibis, Ketamine, AL-LAD, LSZ, LSD, 25-B-NBOME, mushrooms, MDMA, MKAT, dabblings with cocaine (very sparse), a whole spectrum of the recent 'legal-high' stimulants and smokables found in the UK. On average I have an experience like this every few months, on something different each time. I am about 5'11'', average build.


 The lovely E, my female SO, 24, has very similar drug experience to myself, although in lower amounts over time (especially viz ketamine & MDMA). E is about 5'4'', average build.


 E's brother J, 25, very little experience with anything other than cannabis, plenty of alcohol. Open mind, wasn't planning on embarking with us. J is about 5'11'' and similar build to myself.


 Setting:
 H and I met in a pub on a friday afternoon, we have a few pints of lager and retire to my house where E and J are waiting. We spend the evening in the living room with music playing. We're all close friends and generally have a lot of fun with each other. The mood of the evening is very light, we're all in a happy relaxed and similar mindset.


 Report!


 By the time we turn to the MXP we have all drunk a fair amount. H and I have each had 3 pints of lager and 4 or 5 additional cans by this point. E has had half a bottle of red wine and about 4 double Jameson's and ginger ale. J has had about 8 doubles of the same. J and E had both had a pizza in the mid afternoon, I don't know whether H had eaten, and I had had only a yoghurt and some pork scratchings.




 T = 0
 11:00pm: E, H and I decide to break out the drugs. We split the 500mg into three piles, each of which is then split in half, and one of these piles each is split into two. We each therefore have around 160mg each; one pile of around 80mg, and two 40mg piles for later on. We wrap the larger piles in Rizla and swallow with some beer.
 	Over the next hour we chat more and wait for the effects. We are slightly drunk, but not really noticably. Over this period of time we start to feel slightly dizzy (possibly an alert) but otherwise pretty normal.


 T+1:30
 ~12:30
 The effects start as a mild disassociative. None of the silly headedness or flailing and lolling that I associate with ketamine, but a similar bodily effect. The limbs seem further away and less responsive than normal. The room closes in slightly and seems more cluttered. Feeling slightly disconnected from our bodies and words; as though you are present and viewing thoughts develop and turn into sentences which are delivered to the mouth, but this is not done with any of your own input, this is all as expected and causes no concern. We are thinking clearly (if slowly and ramblingly) and have pleasant conversations all round. Music sounds accentuated, and we listen to a variety of mostly electronic tunes, all with a fairly slow, laid back vibe. At one point some Nu:tone is introduced, but feels to fast and staccato for anyone to get into, which is unusual as it was E's favourite song. Mid 90's Aphex Twin and Squarepusher seems to be the order of the night, and we all enjoy it greatly. J continues drinking Whiskey and getting to his normal innebriated self (loud, slightly belligerent, but ultimately harmless).


 T+2:30
 ~1:30 AM
 The peak of the first dose. Since the last paragraph all the effects described above have risen in magnitude, and additionally, we are now all quite spaced out. Lots of cuddles and empathetic conversations are had. Stretching out on sofas and floor feels wonderful. The 'ketaminey' feeling of being composed of soggy crystals moving round in a sauce takes over. Everyone enjoys talking about melting into carpets and sofas. E repeats the word 'chewy' whilst grinning like a maniac. I roil around on the rug like a seal, enjoying, for example sitting with my head under the coffee table looking at the small surroundings under there; I'm still in this world, but it's nice to be in what I think of as a tiny little ecosystem which I am surveying, looking round at the balls of fluff on the rug, smiling. Disassociation is very strong. Moving takes time and is a great, sweeping experience, movement is accentuated and vision blurs slightly. Every thing is very fun and we have no trobule engaging with each other or the world. Dexterity is diminished. Controlling the laptop or rolling cigarettes is an interesting challenge to embark upon which takes much longer than usual. We keep listening to music and chatting, but conversation is more transient and nonsensical. Body load is low, a moderate feeling of fuzziness in the head distracts me when I'm on my own in the toilet. At this point I would describe the drug as like ketamine but cleaner. The world is very much the world, and we are clearly inhabiting it, as opposed to some soup of odd perspectives and gravity shifts.


 T+3:00
 ~2 AM
 E, H and I feel the effects are tailing off. The disassociation has reduced and we are sitting fairly still, wondering what to do with ourselves. We decide to take the first of our smaller hits with some more beer. At this point each of us has had at least 6/7 cans each. J has nearly finished a bottle of whiskey. I would say that drinking did have some effect, but that it felt like there was a larger reservoir to fill before actual drunkenness set in than usual. Body effects are barely there any more, the fuzziness is also gone. We take 40mg each.


 T+3:30 to T+4:30
 2-3:30 AM
 The mad times. Everything round this time is hazy, but not a complete blank. The second come-up is quicker than the first, and takes us further than before. Most of this time is spent in fragmented conversation about how we felt. (I came up with the analogy that I was an increasing set of open brackets in some source code, new scopes opening up within the old with every passing thought). Time seemed for a while as though it was passing in discrete chunks, movement seemed jerky and discontinuous. Images seemed skewed and blurry, but no serious distortion. E has nothing to report from this section of the night, except for a vague memory of well being, almost a total blackout. I can confirm that she seemed the same as the rest of us. Cogent, engaging, mobile and not insensible. Some time around this section it is (somehow) mooted that J would take one of the remaining 40mg bombs. No-one remembers how this happened; E thinks it has something to do with his watching us in this state (come on, that'd pique anyone's curiosity). Despite knowing his complete inexperience, E somehow consents, and J takes the package with beer. We continue in the same vain, myself sliding round the rug making different textures of noise to please myself. H says the usual silly nonsense of his trips; theories of consciousness, how to live life, etc, etc (he is rather intense on drugs, this will come back later). The mood is very spaced out and trippy. Everything is good, physically still feeling fine and cogent, but all though was of silliness and wooshing noises. If we close our eyes, there isn't darkness, but a field of pin-prick lights, both static and flowing, and a sense of smooth, fast movement. This doesn't get too much and E, H and I each spend time, eyes closed, enjoying this novelty.


 T+5:00
 4:00 AM
 J begins loudly talking about how it's having no effect on him whatsoever. The rest of us are out of the forest, but not back in our boxes yet, and J is peeving us slightly. I believe he possibly experienced threshold effects, but could not tell it apart from the bottle of whiskey; this seems in line with the response curve we experienced. He just seems drunk as ever. We tell him to be quiet and wait, or at least just be quiet and 'stop harshing our mellow, dood'. We are starting to feel a bit tired and listless. More dizzy than anything else, now. It is still possible to enter the spiralling thought trains of the drug, but it comes less naturally, and we mostly just talk listlessly. E reports that at this point her memories start to come back. We keep drinking beer and almost go on a walk to lift the tedium of sitting here without much drug left. We don't though as we agree we are too drunk and tired to deal with the possibility of running into someone.


 T:+7:30 ish
 6:30 AM
 E and G take the final two bumps. J is pretty much fast asleep on the sofa, adamant to the last that he had felt nothing. He seemed slightly more slurred and unbalanced than usual, but nothing more than that to signal he had had anything other than booze. Things have calmed down by now, but we're definitely still feeling the previous bump. We no longer want to be in the untidy living room, and so agree to take J to a bedroom; we supported him up to the room, him muttering all the way about the stupid drugs. He wanted to keep drinking to make up for his perceived loss, but was still quite content to fall asleep the moment he touched the bed. He stayed in exactly the same position, asleep until we checked on him 7 hours later. E, H and I went to my room to watch a film and generally settle down. H decides that what we really need to watch right now is The Seventh Seal, a Swedish art house film with terrible subtitles and a plot as obscure as.. well, as obscure as they come. It made no sense and was packed to the gills with disturbing imagery. Everything about how it was shot seemed to put E and I on edge. I tried to settle into it and just get a buzz from how freaky the whole thing was.


 T+ 8:30
 7:30 AM
 E and I are back up on the drug, nowhere near where we previously were, but reading the subtitles is difficult, and we are becoming more and more freaked out by the current situation. H is acting strangely, talking about high concepts and how life must be taken to the edge. E and I are trying to block this out or take him back to more pleasant conversation, but he almost seems to enjoy scaring us. About an hour and a half into the film I have had enough. I gently tell him that this is the worst bloody film to watch in our delicate states, and ask him to leave us alone for a while. It's worth noting at this point, both E and I felt our faces looked contorted and dark when we looked in the mirror or at each other. E notes she felt particularly freaked out because she looked like an old crone with a long hooked nose and a twisted face. I felt similar distortions, I suspect this was us having stared for so long at the stark cinematography and bleak faces of the obscene film. It subsided after a while. H goes downstairs for a cup of tea, E and I try to settle down for some rest, but start talking about how weird the situation felt.


 T+10
 8 AM
 Our conversation continues and we worry ourselves more and more, H's actions start to seem almost malevolent, cruel. We reflect on the conversations with him and reflect that he really did seem to be gleeful at recounting his eccentricity and intenseness. I resolve to go downstairs and quiz him about this drug some more. We feel concerned for J, having drunk more than us and taken the substance with no prior experience.


 T+9:30
 8:30 AM
 At this point I should expound more about H. He is a psychonaut as I have mentioned, and since first trying a disassociative, has been chasing the feelings of stability and calm they give him. He told me before this experience that MXP had put him in a lasting state of calm focus. Emotionally connected and free of frustration, like he had not been for a very long time.  
 	E and I feel that we are worringly far from baseline, and ask him about the lasting effects of the drug. He talks in a rather obfuscatory tone, but generally convinces us we have just been strung up by watching the film whilst still so high. He continues to say contradictory things like “You'll be back to normal by midday... but think of this as the first day of the rest of your life”. E becomes briefly tearful and checks on J who is sleeping but responsive. I ask H to leave after he finishes his tea, saying we need to relax and get back to baseline. We apologise for getting so tense, but he leaves happily.  
 	E and I retire to bed much calmer and happier. The rest of the drug subsides slowly and sedately. We are not at baseline for a good while, but are feeling normal, just hungover at this point.


 10 AM – 12 AM
 We lie in bed recovering. By now feel pretty much back to baseline. A bit of residual dizziness but mostly tiredness by now. We order Peri Peri chicken and it is immense to eat again. J arises, completely fine (albeit very hungover). He says in bed until 2 PM, and afterwards walks round like a zombie (this is completely normal, even when he is not hungover).


 12- 7 PM
 We lie in bed more. Not feeling the empty headedness of other types of come down, but still feeling tired. Lots of low-energy fun is had and we giggle at comedy on the laptop. Some low-key sex is had, we both enjoy it, I have no trouble performing (albeit briefly). Around 4PM, J leaves. We are on our own, feeling no compulsion to get out of bed.


 ~8 PM
 E and G get some cannibis (on a stupid gallavant where we end up walking round the block twice and almost panicking at a police car). We each have a small joint with ~0.3g of medium strength cannibis. Within ten minutes the joint has hit both of us much harder than usual (we smoke a 3g bag maybe once a week over a few days. We're inveterate stoners, so are surprised when we feel more zonked than usual from the joints, with mild tachycardia, fidgeting and sweaty palms. We don't get too worried and return to being pleasantly stoned after another 10-20 minutes.


 10PM  
 E and I go to sleep. We sleep for about 12 hours. Waking up refreshed, thoroughly baseline, with slightly sore backs. No ill effects felt at this point, we write this at 5PM that same day.


 Closing remarks:


 I really enjoyed this substance, it was just as H had described. Very strong disassociative, but with minimal body tension and a very clear head throughout. I very much liked the slightly trippy headspace I spent most of the night in, babbling like a baby (as on K) but more internally lucid. E notes that we underestimated the effect of outside influences, and watched that silly bloody film way longer than we would or should have done, E hated the panic induced by worrying about J, and  says she would not have consented to him having his dose had she been in a right state at the time. Overall though, we agree the panic was caused by the film and H's odd behaviour. Overall nothing negative really happened, and we all feel fine 


 8/10, might try again.





Tl;Dr: Wonderful fun trip, all the great bits of ketamine, with none of the messy black holes. Be careful around things which may make you nervous or scared. Mixed very well with alcohol, probably highly actuated by cannabis.


----------



## infectious

Well, wayab, I wondered because I found 2-MeO-K and NEK to be complete wastes.  I used to think, "Even if it isn't great, that's one more check off my list, and novelty is worth it".  However, the above-mentioned substances made me rethink that stance, that and my funds are limited.  But the issue is already settled, y'all sold me.  Even if I do find that I prefer MXE, and the variety isn't of enough significance, seems Diphenidine and MXP are different enough that I would at least like to have exp with both as reference.  The reason for my asking was that in the next for days, I planned on grabbing some more MXE, which I still will, but prolly get less and add small amounts of both the others to sample.  I've come to not dislike but lose interest in 3-MeO-PCP after several trials with a few Gs, just not exactly how I like to trip, though enjoyable, and I do not regret the times I had with it, but prolly wouldn't purchase it again.

llamer, IYO, how much MXE would your 50mg+75mg booster be equivalent to?


----------



## RobotRipping

Mxe is way more fun 50mg of mxe = about 100mg of mxp. I had one awesome trip on mxp but mxe was so much more fun to hole on. Mxp is dxm like more so than k like. More functional than both dxm or mxe its a weird drug tho very unique wouldn't buy it again


----------



## mindseye888

Being a newbie to dissasositives I found mxp to be great, weird but great. Not gonna do a full trip report just a brief report on the experience.
40mg, left in my mouth for 10 minutes, lit a small cigar and cracked a beer. Waited about 30 mins and felt a little intoxicated so decided to do another 80mg.
Finished my first cigar (only a little one) and beer so decided to spark up a bigger cigar and crack another beer, might be worth adding I was drinking a 9% Asian stout.
About an hour into it now and am feeling reasonably intoxicated, the sweet stout tasted amazing paired with a Nicaraguan maduro, the tingly numbness of the mxp left on my tongue made for a tasty trifecta.
Another beer gets cracked and I'm noticing a heavy floatiness and a definite confusion slowly creeping in.
About 2 1/2 hours in I'm somewhere between rushing thoughts and heavy confusion, very intoxicated and floaty, I finish off my cigar and head inside.Around 3 hours in and locomotion is heavily effected, very off balance, floaty and euphoricly confused.  That movie Suckerpunch was on tv, I will add this movie is fairly confusing when your sober, I could make absolutely no sense of it on mxp, at this point I had this effect as if I was stretched to about 12 feet long, I was attempting to chat online and watch the movie, I just felt like the phone, the tv and me was just a stretched out blob.
About 5 hours and who knows how many beers, walking was extremely difficult but things were slowly tapering off.
For the rest of the night the effects slowly subsided but locomotion was still difficult, no doubt the beer wasn't partly to blame.
So to sum up a weird but comfortably  enjoyable experience, very confused at times and a bit trippy but no oev's, will do again for sure.
Hope you like the read, the experience was a bit out there so this is about as best as I can sum up.
Feel free to ask any questions people's.


----------



## mindseye888

I will also add, I snorted about 30mg of mxp, didn't hurt at all, didn't get major effects, just light ones, but it definitely didn't hurt at all, just made my nose super runny.
30mg snorted would most likely got me pretty smashed if I hadn't binged on it for 3 out of 4 days, no tolerance I'm pretty sure would have led to full effects.


----------



## afer

I've had many great experiences with methoxphenidine, usually in dosages of 150-200 mg orally and more. However, even with once-per-week use, the tolerance began to develop so that I did not get effects from 200 mg. 
Once I ingested 800mg of methoxphenidine in one go for reasons not totally understood. What resulted was probably the most bizarre experience I've ever had. No dissociative or psychedelic, including DMT at high dosages, has ever taken me that far, far away from myself. Also it is peculiar that even at this high of a dosage, no side effects were observed.
MXPH is my personal dissociative of choice, I like it much more than DXM and MXE.


----------



## wayab

infectious said:


> Well, wayab, I wondered because I found 2-MeO-K and NEK to be complete wastes.  I used to think, "Even if it isn't great, that's one more check off my list, and novelty is worth it".  However, the above-mentioned substances made me rethink that stance, that and my funds are limited.  But the issue is already settled, y'all sold me.  Even if I do find that I prefer MXE, and the variety isn't of enough significance, seems Diphenidine and MXP are different enough that I would at least like to have exp with both as reference.  The reason for my asking was that in the next for days, I planned on grabbing some more MXE, which I still will, but prolly get less and add small amounts of both the others to sample.  I've come to not dislike but lose interest in 3-MeO-PCP after several trials with a few Gs, just not exactly how I like to trip, though enjoyable, and I do not regret the times I had with it, but prolly wouldn't purchase it again.
> 
> llamer, IYO, how much MXE would your 50mg+75mg booster be equivalent to?



i found 2meo-k and nenk to be wastes only financially, they were still worth while experiences especially in combination with other dissociatives. but mxp and diphen are tens of times more worth while both financially and experimentally.


----------



## infectious

Well, when I tested 2-MeO-K, I did an entire gram within 3-4hrs, with ROAs being nasal, oral, and rectal.  Just to be able to have anything resembling a high, ~1.5-2hrs in, I bombed 150mg 5-MAPB.  Maybe a wk later, I took same amount of latter w/ 250mg DXM (I know, dangerous combo, hence conservative dosing).  This was much better, leading me to assume 250mg DXM > 1g 2-MeO-K.  Pretty useless, as I don't even consider myself 'high' at that dose, let alone 'tripping'.  I only use that dose as an anti-depressant, or starting point for combos.


----------



## crOOk

Can anyone comment how IV doses relate to oral doses? I really enjoyed diphenidine at 230mg orally last time I did it and would like to get to a similar level once I get my 2-meo-diphenidine. I could of course start low but I will likely only have one day to experiment and would hate to redose intravenously after reaching a certain level of dissociation.

Btw I am kinda annoyed by the name, this should more appropriately be called diphetidine di-ph-(enyl)et(hylpiper)idine or at least diphenetidine. Once those vendors come up with a name, then that's that I guess. I hate typing out the name anyway, DPEP is also not taken yet. DPEP and 2-Meo-DPEP, I could see that working.^^


----------



## wayab

is it possible that there are bunk batches of this going around ? one person taking 750mg diphen and "he did it" then another takes 1gram mxp and says its weaker than 250mg dxm. i find 2meo diphen very strong. even stronger than the "we did it" variety


----------



## afer

The tolerance is huge, that could be the reason. It is also remarkably cross tolerant with MXE as well.


----------



## crOOk

wayab said:


> is it possible that there are bunk batches of this going around ? one person taking 750mg diphen and "he did it" then another takes 1gram mxp and says its weaker than 250mg dxm. i find 2meo diphen very strong. even stronger than the "we did it" variety


He is talking about 2-MeO-Ketamine which is complete and utter crap. So far dosage info seemed very consistent imho.


----------



## wayab

oh i understand. i must be high and didn't notice. but this is the 2-meo-diphen thread though. 
and by the way 2meok isn't utter crap. it's just crap. you need very much of it and it gets annoying :D


----------



## afer

I have noticed that the very nature of MXPH trips seems to change over time. The initial euphoric uplift together with visual aspects appear to diminish in intensity, and schizoid ideation (which constitutes the second part of the trip for me) begins to predominate the experience.


----------



## crOOk

wayab said:


> oh i understand. i must be high and didn't notice. but this is the 2-meo-diphen thread though.
> and by the way 2meok isn't utter crap. it's just crap. you need very much of it and it gets annoying :D


I hate low dose dissociatives. If I take one, it'll better make me forget who where and when I am. So to me it would be useless. I've never even bothered to try it lol. I guess for some people it might actually be worth a handful of crap, especially those who like to combine it with psychedelics or the like.
Anyway, totally OT and I was confused as well when I read that post. He didn't make it very clear at all.



afer said:


> I have noticed that the very nature of MXPH trips seems to change over time. The initial euphoric uplift together with visual aspects appear to diminish in intensity, and schizoid ideation (which constitutes the second part of the trip for me) begins to predominate the experience.


Fuck yes, god yes, more chemically induced insanity for me please. You call it schizoid, I call it surreal. Exactly what I seek. Fuck euphoria. If I want euphoria, I take psychedelics, opiates, empathogens, stimulants, booze even. If I want an interesting experience and total escape from reality I take dissociatives, I'm willing to accept all the dysphoria my brain has to give for that (still, euphoria would be preferred, but it's really not necessary when the brain fuck is intense enough). Maybe I'm a bit odd like that.


----------



## afer

Agreed. Yesterday while exploring MXE and MXPH combo I came to a (temporary) firm belief that all processes on planet earth can be manupilated by changing position of my extremities. I also concluded that the sounds of my aquarium bubbler represent vibrations of newly forming wormholes. It goes without saying that this was accompanied by complete loss of the concepts like time, space, me, and so on. I was  openly arguing with the shower on top of that - this bitch was bothering me with some Freudian allusions.
I find it peculiar that there is never any fear no matter  how deep the ego dissolution has gone. Chemically induced Mad Hatter at its craziest.
.


----------



## crOOk

afer said:


> Agreed. Yesterday while exploring MXE and MXPH combo I came to a (temporary) firm belief that all processes on planet earth can be manupilated by changing position of my extremities. I also concluded that the sounds of my aquarium bubbler represent vibrations of newly forming wormholes. It goes without saying that this was accompanied by complete loss of the concepts like time, space, me, and so on. I was  openly arguing with the shower on top of that - this bitch was bothering me with some Freudian allusions.
> I find it peculiar that there is never any fear no matter  how deep the ego dissolution has gone. Chemically induced Mad Hatter at its craziest.
> .


Oh my god that sounds hilarious. The lack of fear in dissociatives is really puzzling. I have actually seen a few people slightly lose it on diphenidine, but other than that you could have the shittiest experience without being scared. I guess it must have something to do with NMDA antagonism itself, it can actually be utilized to extinct recently learned fears.


----------



## afer

This particular aspect of fearlessness is where the possible danger of dissociatives lies. On psychedelics I am super apprehensive of my actions and behave like a scared rodent, while on MXPH I can easily go and engage in conversations with random people on subjects clearly diagnostic of half of disorders listed in DSM. MXPH is especially unsafe in this regard, since high doses of it do not physically incapacitate me like schizo-level doses of MXE or DXM do, thus allowing to physically engage in utterly delusional activities (like talking to a hedgehog - happened last week). Because of this I am considering locking myself in the apartment and hiding the keys while going high on MXPH for safety reasons.


----------



## Salute my shorts

afer said:


> Agreed. Yesterday while exploring MXE and MXPH combo I came to a (temporary) firm belief that all processes on planet earth can be manupilated by changing position of my extremities. I also concluded that the sounds of my aquarium bubbler represent vibrations of newly forming wormholes. It goes without saying that this was accompanied by complete loss of the concepts like time, space, me, and so on. I was  openly arguing with the shower on top of that - this bitch was bothering me with some Freudian allusions.
> I find it peculiar that there is never any fear no matter  how deep the ego dissolution has gone. Chemically induced Mad Hatter at its craziest.
> .


 I swear there is this weird synergy between dissociatives and fish tank filters, the way they help warp any music you have playing and close off the outside world and create your own little bubble it really is neat, almost making it even more comfortable.


----------



## llamer

do you guys think that the stimulating properties of this drug are due to it being an DRI or dopamine releaser?


----------



## afer

I have noticed that is possible to increase effects of MXPH by administering MXE beforehand. I find it beneficial since I do not really enjoy MXE (it barely affects me at all) but have plenty of it laying around. I guess it is due to MXE keeping hepatic enzymes busy, thus slowing down the metabolism of MXPH.


----------



## crOOk

llamer said:


> do you guys think that the stimulating properties of this drug are due to it being an DRI or dopamine releaser?


I really don't think this sort of speculation would lead us anywhere with the little data available. While there might be a dopaminergic side to it's effects, guessing the mechanism is just impossible without any proper research having been performed. I don't even think this is known for MXE, but correct me if I'm wrong (maybe not here, we don't want to move this OT).



afer said:


> I have noticed that is possible to increase effects of MXPH by administering MXE beforehand. I find it beneficial since I do not really enjoy MXE (it barely affects me at all) but have plenty of it laying around. I guess it is due to MXE keeping hepatic enzymes busy, thus slowing down the metabolism of MXPH.


I disadvise of performing such experiments. We know next to nothing about the toxicity of both diphenidine nor it's 2-methoxylated offspring. They are both dirt cheap, so there's no real need for potentiation imho. Just take more and chances are you will be safer that way.
Still an interesting observation, could you quantify this for us?


----------



## afer

Well, it happened something like this: I had taken 200 mg of MXE orally, then some 4 hours in not feeling any effects whatsoever, I took 250 mg of methoxphenidine and went for a walk. Ended up quite dissociated, but not to the point of losing motor skils.
Normally this amount of MXPH would not have gotten me anywhere that high though.
DISCLAIMER: reported dosages are very high and should not be used as a referende! I have quite a natural tolerance to dissociatives.


----------



## crOOk

afer said:


> Well, it happened something like this: I had taken 200 mg of MXE orally, then some 4 hours in not feeling any effects whatsoever, I took 250 mg of methoxphenidine and went for a walk. Ended up quite dissociated, but not to the point of losing motor skils.
> Normally this amount of MXPH would not have gotten me anywhere that high though.
> DISCLAIMER: reported dosages are very high and should not be used as a referende! I have quite a natural tolerance to dissociatives.


So basically there is no telling whether the effect of the two drugs didn't just stack up. Some sort of additive effect is to be expected since they're both acting on NMDAr's. It's hard to draw any conclusions from these numbers, since you apparently have a massive tolerance.

Still, thanks for mentioning this, maybe there is actually a synergy. I planned to play aorund with the MXE+diphenidine combo myself in low doses, but when I had my material all laid out for use (I don't keep it at home), I decided it would be a better idea to IV 100mg MXE instead of taking a small dosage (no tolerance). I had to realize again how much I dislike MXE and was turned off dissociatives altogether for the day, so I never really got to try this properly.

Btw have you ever considered a break from dissociatives? That's a very high tolerance. I've been through these phases myself with various dissociatives and it's highly likely you'll be running into problems of the psychological nature sooner or later, whichever it is dissociatives you use regularly. Just thought I'd get it out, I'll stop.


----------



## afer

My tolerance to dissociatives had been very high to begin with, it initially took 150 mg of methoxphenidine for me to actually notice ANY effect. Upon finding the adequate dosage I have been using it once weekly at most at 200-250 mg, but even with such not overly frequent use the tolerance for the time bring is just too high to continue further use, purely due to financial constraints. I have some MXE left that I will likely finish, but that would likely be it ( never really managed to get decent effects from it anyways ).


----------



## crOOk

afer said:


> My tolerance to dissociatives had been very high to begin with, it initially took 150 mg of methoxphenidine for me to actually notice ANY effect. Upon finding the adequate dosage I have been using it once weekly at most at 200-250 mg, but even with such not overly frequent use the tolerance for the time bring is just too high to continue further use, purely due to financial constraints. I have some MXE left that I will likely finish, but that would likely be it ( never really managed to get decent effects from it anyways ).


Oh maybe I misunderstood. I thought you didn't feel anything off 200mg MXE (oral) at all. That's crazy if that's your natural tolerance.


----------



## Jesusgreen

llamer said:


> do you guys think that the stimulating properties of this drug are due to it being an DRI or dopamine releaser?



Yes this compound is likely to be a DRI of some kind, or an SRI like MXE, or both.


----------



## crOOk

Jesusgreen said:


> Yes this compound is likely to be a DRI of some kind, or an SRI like MXE, or both.


What exactly makes you say that? I'm not saying it's not, I'm just curious what you think indicates this could bind to monoamine transporters. Structural considerations? Effects profile?


----------



## crOOk

Spacemonkey5000 said:


> Is this generally more euphoric than diph?
> Idk why iam even asking since i should just stay away from these crazy chems but the novelty of trying em all is so strong


People seem to think so, yes. I have only done diph and will probably test the methoxy diph iv soon. Tbh I see no need for more euphoria than diphenidine causes, which can be fucking crazy already in that respect. Hoever both could be quite dysphoric as well.


----------



## psood0nym

Salute my shorts said:


> I swear there is this weird synergy between dissociatives and fish tank filters, the way they help warp any music you have playing and close off the outside world and create your own little bubble it really is neat, almost making it even more comfortable.


You're perceptive. You've caught on to the interaction between relatively uniform auditory input and dissociative aural hallucinations. I theorize that it's because such noises, be they fish filters, fans, air conditioners, a rushing stream, etc., approximate white noise, or random auditory noise. It's the randomness that does it. Our heads aren't sure where to categorize it, so it serves as a "blank white canvas," onto which we project all sorts of interesting things in our dissociated mind state. I posted a little about how it's possible to exploit such noises in the diphenidine thread earlier.


----------



## GodSpeedK

eurgh, I hate it. Bombed 100mg the other day. Slug-k. Don't remember much, just lying in bed feeling messy but not in a good way. 12 hours later I was still slurring my words.


----------



## crOOk

afer said:


> This particular aspect of fearlessness is where the possible danger of dissociatives lies. On psychedelics I am super apprehensive of my actions and behave like a scared rodent, while on MXPH I can easily go and engage in conversations with random people on subjects clearly diagnostic of half of disorders listed in DSM. MXPH is especially unsafe in this regard, since high doses of it do not physically incapacitate me like schizo-level doses of MXE or DXM do, thus allowing to physically engage in utterly delusional activities (like talking to a hedgehog - happened last week). Because of this I am considering locking myself in the apartment and hiding the keys while going high on MXPH for safety reasons.


Indeed, the same goes for diphenidine. I usually log out of facebook (not out of bluelight lol) and remove the login/password from my firefox and also hide the battery of my phone and the phone itself in different places. I can still recover all those things usually, but the fact that I hid them reminds me of whatever it is I'm doing being stupid. I forgot the phone thing last time and it was pretty much a total disaster. I actually called a person who was disappointed in my behaviour in a certain situation (unrightfully so to some degree imho). We hadn't really talked since that situation had occured so it was SUPER fucking awkward. If I had just been a little more impaired I couldn't have talked, but there was actually a long conversation. Disaster. Maybe not a disaster I don't know. We haven't talked since then.


----------



## Jesusgreen

crOOk said:


> What exactly makes you say that? I'm not saying it's not, I'm just curious what you think indicates this could bind to monoamine transporters. Structural considerations? Effects profile?



Some old study data that I found when looking at the original patent for Diphenidine from a long time back, I can't find it anymore so I might be wrong and thinking of something else but I'm fairly certain it was concerning Diphenidine, and considering that the two compounds are very similar (I have a fair amount of experience with both) I'd expect them to be similar in that nature. 

A lot of people have found Diphenidine and this similar to 3-MeO-PCP, if I recall correctly 3-MeO-PCP is a DRI & SRI, or just an SRI, so maybe that's the nature of this compound. There's undeniably some action of the sort going on considering the clear-headedness of these compounds when compared to say Ketamine - it's the SRI properties of MXE and 3-MeO-PCP that make them more grounded and clear-headed after all.


----------



## Xorkoth

Haha, dude, I emailed my boss on my ibogaine flood dose, on the beginning of the 3rd day when I was still mostly in another world, because I got confused and thought it was several days later and I was supposed to be working, and I couldn't work my computer or electronics so I started to think I was going insane and I needed to talk to someone.  It was the worst email ever, oh my god, so bad (it'll be in my report), I was talking about being controlled by occult forces and taking ibogaine.  He tried calling me multiple times and one time I accidentally answered, but by then my brother had called and calmed me down and I realized I shouldn't have emailed him.  He was on vacation so 4 days later when he got back, he confronted me about it.  It turned out fine because he knew about my opiate addiction and was happy that I had done something to get past it, but it could have been really bad.  I could have just as easily lost my awesome job where I make a lot of money and get to work at home with people who care.


----------



## crOOk

Jesusgreen said:


> Some old study data that I found when looking at the original patent for Diphenidine from a long time back, I can't find it anymore so I might be wrong and thinking of something else but I'm fairly certain it was concerning Diphenidine, and considering that the two compounds are very similar (I have a fair amount of experience with both) I'd expect them to be similar in that nature.
> 
> A lot of people have found Diphenidine and this similar to 3-MeO-PCP, if I recall correctly 3-MeO-PCP is a DRI & SRI, or just an SRI, so maybe that's the nature of this compound. There's undeniably some action of the sort going on considering the clear-headedness of these compounds when compared to say Ketamine - it's the SRI properties of MXE and 3-MeO-PCP that make them more grounded and clear-headed after all.


It's funny you would say that, I was looking for a study I had read about it and couldn't find it for the life of me.
I'd most closely compare this one to PCP btw, but the mania I get off it during the actual intoxication is very similar to what I experience when I take any kind of serotonergic drug.

While I'm a big fan of speculating like this and drawing conclusions from the effects and side effects, these speculations have a tendency to be mistaken for facts by others when it happens on a forum like bluelight. For now it's simply a hunch and we should be careful with speculations unless we want every other user to recite potentially wrong information as facts.

Since you seem to have been using both quite a few times if I got you right there, could you quickly outline the differences in terms of dosage, effects and duration? Have you tried 2-MeO-Diphenidine IV and can tell me how oral compares to intravenous doses?

Btw if I haven't said this before I think both MXP as well as diphenidine are horrible names for the compound. We can't start calling every compound with a methoxy group in it "MX?", just because we yearn for having a cool sounding 3 letter identifier. Diphenidine is half way ok, but since it seems to follow the naming pattern used in amphetamine and other compounds, it should be diphetidine to reflect the ethyl attached to the piperidine. It's a shame we let vendors dictate these names.

@Xorkoth
Oh god, I'll be waiting for that report. That sounds like a potential disaster lol. Really cool boss you got there. I was just writing about the importance of hiding the phone after removing the battery and placing it somewhere else.^^ Ibogaine is one drug I never got my hands on, but would've loved to. :/


----------



## Xorkoth

There's still time.   Lower doses (my lower dose was 350mg, mostly of the TA extract which I feel is super important since a plain HCl trip seems incomplete according to numerous people and a bit on my own experience in taking a pure HCl starter dose for the flood dose and a 200mg TA starter dose for the 350mg experience), are appropriate to take without supervision, and it was one of the best trips I've ever had, it started with incredibly realistic and intense open eye visuals and then after a couple of hours I was pulled into semi-waking dreams with my eyes closed, amazing, awesome dreams that were actually better and more cohesive dreams than I had on my flood dose.

The flood dose on the other hand needs to be taken very seriously.  I only had constant supervision for the first 12 hours, which in talking with people was deemed to be long enough and that I'd be more or less with it with my eyes open, except I'd want to stay down for a good day and a half longer.  Well, I did stay down for the first 2 days, but that third day I got up and was still dreaming while awake, and the world SEEMED to make sense, but in reality, as my friends later told me since I went over to spend the night at their house later, I was mostly talking nonsense and not there.  Anything could have happened.  What did happen was almost bad enough, I sent weird texts to my parents and a terrible email to my boss because I got in my head that it was several days later than it really was and I was missing work, and the stress of not being able to function my electronics caused me to freak out for about 2 hours, during which all of this happened.  Other than the partial awareness and the deeply spiritual and wonderful feeling aspects of it (the whole flood dose - with the TA and HCl combined - felt wonderful, amazing, comfortable), it may as well have been datura because I was really not there enough to function.  I may have also talked to my neighbor, not sure, I just remember wanting to talk with him and apparently I told my friend later that I did talk to him, but I also have a memory of him going inside before I could.  I've been too scared to ask him if I talked to him.   He's my age and seems cool, maybe not a drug user, but maybe, and probably cool with him.  I did tell him about my opiate addiction prior to this and he was supportive.  I want to be friends with him, but if I came up to him babbling about ibogaine and god knows what, he might see me different now.

So yeah, it's a really good story now though, I am about halfway done writing it but as I am feeling pretty much 100% better from opiates now, I am writing it faster than I was, I suspect in a few days it will be done.


----------



## crOOk

Xorkoth said:


> There's still time.   Lower doses (my lower dose was 350mg, mostly of the TA extract which I feel is super important since a plain HCl trip seems incomplete according to numerous people and a bit on my own experience in taking a pure HCl starter dose for the flood dose and a 200mg TA starter dose for the 350mg experience), are appropriate to take without supervision, and it was one of the best trips I've ever had, it started with incredibly realistic and intense open eye visuals and then after a couple of hours I was pulled into semi-waking dreams with my eyes closed, amazing, awesome dreams that were actually better and more cohesive dreams than I had on my flood dose.
> 
> The flood dose on the other hand needs to be taken very seriously.  I only had constant supervision for the first 12 hours, which in talking with people was deemed to be long enough and that I'd be more or less with it with my eyes open, except I'd want to stay down for a good day and a half longer.  Well, I did stay down for the first 2 days, but that third day I got up and was still dreaming while awake, and the world SEEMED to make sense, but in reality, as my friends later told me since I went over to spend the night at their house later, I was mostly talking nonsense and not there.  Anything could have happened.  What did happen was almost bad enough, I sent weird texts to my parents and a terrible email to my boss because I got in my head that it was several days later than it really was and I was missing work, and the stress of not being able to function my electronics caused me to freak out for about 2 hours, during which all of this happened.  Other than the partial awareness and the deeply spiritual and wonderful feeling aspects of it (the whole flood dose - with the TA and HCl combined - felt wonderful, amazing, comfortable), it may as well have been datura because I was really not there enough to function.  I may have also talked to my neighbor, not sure, I just remember wanting to talk with him and apparently I told my friend later that I did talk to him, but I also have a memory of him going inside before I could.  I've been too scared to ask him if I talked to him.   He's my age and seems cool, maybe not a drug user, but maybe, and probably cool with him.  I did tell him about my opiate addiction prior to this and he was supportive.  I want to be friends with him, but if I came up to him babbling about ibogaine and god knows what, he might see me different now.
> 
> So yeah, it's a really good story now though, I am about halfway done writing it but as I am feeling pretty much 100% better from opiates now, I am writing it faster than I was, I suspect in a few days it will be done.


Well thanks for the preview this all sounds very intrigueing (as it always does when I read about iboga). I'm really looking forward to the full report. How is memory of the experience anyway? Were you able to sleep while on it? Staying awake for 3 days can get pretty crazy for me.

My biggest problem would be finding someone to watch me for 3 days straight. I really only know one person who's down with such experiments (he just became a doctor actually, so that's appropriate) and who I would also trust (maybe another as well), but I'm not sure if he would and could spare 3 full day. Now I'd still have to score Iboga, which I currently have no clue how to do, neither the plant matter nor the ibogaine hcl. 

But really, my biggest issue right now is that I could most definitely not take it with the lithium floating through my body, seizure risk and all that shit. grrrrrr...

Those effects sound sooooo intrigueing. :/

EDIT: Nice hijacking btw


----------



## Fad Gadget

Hello chaps i thought that this imght be the best place to post to ask a few questions before i have a dissasociative weekend. Previously i bought a small sample of Methoxphenidine (250mg) and had 2 x 125mg blasts at it. I dont even remember how i too it i think i bombed it in a rizla. At the time i was self medicating as i was planning to go to Peru for some Ayahuasca and had concerns about the SSRI antidepressants i was on. Suffice to say i never made it to Peru but i made my own Ayahuasca in the kitchen and after 18hrs of brewing it i managed to puke it all up as soon as i tasted it. anyhow....

When MXE was legal in the UK i had no idea about harm reduction and must have done about 250mg of that and had the most splendid of times talking to aliens before i jumped out my caravan window naked covered in shit and was chased down the street by 4 cartoon policemen. It really was a life changing experience for me and since then i have become obsessed with Quantum Physics and the like. 

Sorry i do ramble.

Now im back on the anti depressants (Mirtazapine). Do you see any problems with me taking some Methoxphedine whilst im on these drugs?

Im thinking of getting 1gm and doing it in 6 lines over a couple of days. I have read the thread but still cant work out the best ROA. I have a Magic Flight Launch Box vapouriser there could that be used at all? Up the nose seems to be a bit nasty but heh i can handle it if its the best. How does one go about sticking drugs up his bum? In a rizla?

Ive also got a load of Etizolam there which i know i will cane later as the weeeknd comes to a close. Should there be any problems there?

The last time my 125mg line almost got me holed. I'd love to get holed again. any recommendations there or is it not really posssible? I felt close to holing last time. 

Sorry for all the questions. Ive not discovered harm reduction or anything i just excited about the experience as the girlfriend is away for thw weekend and im gonna go places that she couldnt imagine.

thanks


----------



## crOOk

Fad Gadget said:


> Now im back on the anti depressants (Mirtazapine). Do you see any problems with me taking some Methoxphedine whilst im on these drugs?
> 
> Im thinking of getting 1gm and doing it in 6 lines over a couple of days. I have read the thread but still cant work out the best ROA. I have a Magic Flight Launch Box vapouriser there could that be used at all? Up the nose seems to be a bit nasty but heh i can handle it if its the best. How does one go about sticking drugs up his bum? In a rizla?
> 
> Ive also got a load of Etizolam there which i know i will cane later as the weeeknd comes to a close. Should there be any problems there?
> 
> The last time my 125mg line almost got me holed. I'd love to get holed again. any recommendations there or is it not really posssible? I felt close to holing last time.
> 
> Sorry for all the questions. Ive not discovered harm reduction or anything i just excited about the experience as the girlfriend is away for thw weekend and im gonna go places that she couldnt imagine.
> 
> thanks


Hope you at least tried to fight those policemen off.

There are no KNOWN interactions. However mirtazapine's pharmacology isn't like that of most antidepressants and I am not very familiar with it either. I'd love to read into it and give you a more educated response, but it's simply too complex for me to feel confident enough to give you any advice. 2-MeO-Diphenidine has been SPECULATED to have some serotonergic/dopaminergic/noradrenergic properties, but this is so highly speculative, that we cannot use that at all. However, you currently have to assume that 2-MeO-Diphenidine makes you go blind, makes your cock and tits rot off and gives your babies Aids, if you catch my drift.

Mirtazapine is NOT known to cause serotonin syndrom, so even if 2-meo-diphenidine was very serotonergic I don't see this happening. then again, I reliably get serotonin syndrome off tramadol+opipramol, the latter of which is not serotonergic.

It's seizure-inducing potential is also know to be very low, eventhough seizures on mirtazapine have occured before. Some dissociatives have been known to induce seizures sometimes (PCP), but this happening is very unlikely on each of the two drugs alone and interactions arent known, since we simply know next to nothing about 2-meo-diphenidine pharmacodynamics.

I personally would not be stopped from taking my dissociatives by being on mirtazapine. In fact I will take said compound with Lithium and Velafaxine in my body sometime in the next two weeks.

Chances are you will be fine, but no one can give you an answer you can rely on.

A classical hole as you can experience on ketamine (or some people on mxe as well) has not been described, but (if its anything like diphenidine which i have taken myself) you can get so much further out with this stuff than with any other dissociative I know of (except for dizocilpine maybe), holing or not holing should not be of any concern.


----------



## Solipsis

Right, mirtazapine is an antagonist for most receptors like serotonin receptors and antagonists don't really tend to combine dangerously. Although if you stack up antagonist on antagonist (like adding anti-psychotics), I imagine it won't be a pretty sight of someone lying down drooling... Also people should be extra careful with downers among other things, not saying everything is perfectly safe, just not regarding SS and the like.

I've taken mirtazapine for about a year and dissociatives worked alright, which was nice since I couldn't really trip on psychedelics (did not really try even - apart from dissociatives + 5-MeO-DMT which did work).

But I'd still certainly watch out with methoxphenidine like you all should - medicine interaction or no, good point!


----------



## unarbol

So I have moved to a place where I cannot get MXE domestically but I can get MXP, which I only heard about and started researching today. I am not looking to go on crazy dissociated trips I am just looking for something that may have similarities to what I experienced from low dose MXE. I.e. anti depressive, in fact extremely happy, very chatty, social, no anxiety and motivated, whilst going about my day as usual. Could MXP be the replacement? Has anybody experimented with lower doses of MXP here? Even higher doses of MXP, did it make it difficult to communicate? Could you pull off walking normal and pulling of to people that your sober? I came to a point that I could even take 100-150mg of MXE and pull off acting sober, although I couldn't speak as I would sober so I would intentionally just speak slowly and not long sentences, like I was tired or in one of those slow speaking moods. On low doses however my speech was improved and I could speak very fast and coherently. Anyway, just want to know how it compares to low dose MXE, any comments would be appreciated thanks


----------



## headfuck123

I have no experience with mxe so i cant compare it to that but iv done a fair bit of ketamine in the past. Iv only tried mxp at doses from 10mg - 50mg and i found 30mg to be my sweet spot for what i want from it (I have a low disso tolerance). 30mg gives me slight euphoria, stimulation, motivation but it still feels quite manic and nutty. I had a pretty rough experience on 50mg when i smoked some kief which sent me into a panic state where I paced around my house completely confused. I haven't tried it since. Gona wait for more info and experiences to surface before i give it another go. Before that experience i was using it nearly once a week at around 30mg and i was able to get work done around the house and even write up a power point presentation.


----------



## Solipsis

Be careful, you need to have a good scale to weigh those doses and be careful with redosing. Because it might not be the kind of trippy hallucination you were looking for, it's more out-in-the-world functional craziness than some semi-holing IMO. Overdosing is more risky with 3-MeO-PCP and 3-MeO-PCE (good luck finding that last one).

3-MeO-PCP is for the seasoned dissociatives user, and even several of them have come to tell us that 3-MeO can be a grim animal that can lead to very very fucked up episodes.


----------



## wayab

3 meo is no joke and should be avoided by the casual user and used only by the sane psychonauts out there.


----------



## gayorstraight

I'm getting my first order of mxe soon and as I've never tried it before, are there any side effects that I should be aware of specifically?

I've heard the current batch is a good batch


----------



## crOOk

gayorstraight said:


> I'm getting my first order of mxe soon and as I've never tried it before, are there any side effects that I should be aware of specifically?
> 
> I've heard the current batch is a good batch


Wrong thread, buddy.


----------



## Psyke

2-meo-diphenidine, is it more comparable to pcp or mxe to those that have tried both?   Doesn't seem very comparable to ketamine based on what ive read in this thread... comparable to dxm?


----------



## crOOk

Psyke said:


> 2-meo-diphenidine, is it more comparable to pcp or mxe to those that have tried both?   Doesn't seem very comparable to ketamine based on what ive read in this thread... comparable to dxm?


I've only tried diphenidine, but the dissociative closest to it of the ones I've tried would DEFINITELY be pcp.


----------



## bob_arctor

Stay safe people,



> Aus England (UK) wurde eine Warnung bezüglich der neuen psychoaktiven Substannz 2-MeO-diphenidine übermittelt.
> 
> Die neue psychoaktive Substanz 2-MeO-diphenidine (1-(1-(2-methoxyphenyl)-2-phenylethyl)piperidine) steht im Zusammenhang mit einem im Jänner 2014 ereignetem Todesfall (34-jähriger Mann)!
> 
> 2-MeO-diphenidine wurde mittels toxikologischen Tests im Blut in der Konzentration vom 24,0 mg / L (analysis by ROAR Forensics, Ltd) nachgewiesen. Weitere Substanzen waren nicht beteiligt.



Confirmed death in England (from the European Early Warning System for NPS)


----------



## psood0nym

^Link? 

If you've never had a close call on a dangerous drug before stock up on methoxphenidine, I guess. Many of the new synthetics seem to have a lot to do with English distributors, one way or the other.


----------



## Solipsis

I still don't understand the cultural (or other) reasons behind that? It just happens to be the RC center of the world? Rather that to go off-topic I think I'd better make a topic over in EADD...


----------



## crOOk

Wow the news is in. This guy apparently took a whopping dose, 24mg/L sounds like a whole lot. I don't know about the kinetics, but considering that it should pretty much be present in all tissue, that it gets metabolized very soon after entering the body and that even 24mg/L would still mean 120mg per 5l of blood, it seems like he took 100s of mg's. This should still be unsettling of course!

Just for comparison's sake, keep in mind that the two substances might be distributed very differentely in the body:



> In four cases from living subjects with unknown doses, concentrations of methoxetamine were found from 0.13 to 0.49 µg/g. In three of the cases, the blood samples also contained natural or synthetic cannabinoids.


 This ends up as being roughly 0.13 - 0.49 mg/L compared to the 24mg/L in the deadly 2-MeO-Diphenidin overdose... So that's about 100 times more 2-MeO-Diphenidine than MXE flotating through the blood.

We should still be careful of course, but it seems this guy was reckless as fuck, possibly even intentionally overdosed, who knows. It's also possible he had a massive tolerance and his liver failed due to the large doses, IF said substance is even metabolized in the liver that is.

Can anybody with more knowledge on pharmacokinetics and toxicology comment on this?

A warning is still in place of course, but it seems like this guy did NOT take a recreational dose of the substance. Shithead is gonna get this stuff banned, but that was just a matter of time I guess.



MagickalKat777 said:


> Seems like a disaster waiting to happen.
> 
> The only report I found on it the person blew through 750mg of it in a night, leaving only 14mg of their sample left over...
> 
> That ended up with a 12 hour duration with effects until 18 hours.


Now imagine somebody binging like that who has a massive tolerance which seems to be a very real problem with frequent use of this substance.


----------



## GolemGolem

Well, I just went through a gram of this stuff from a reputable source. I have a bit of tolerance my usual MXE bumps are in the 80-100mg range and it'll take a few of them to get me anywhere near a hole, 3-meo-pcp 25mgs is about right to be fucked but mostly coherent until a redose. I've pretty much broke DXM for myself, and MXP seems to tap into my insane DXM tolerance.

So I measured out a 110mgs for my first go with MXP, and got the ol' +/-, second go 200mg, little bit wonky but nothing to write home about, 80mg plugged redose might of done something maybe. Waited a week and then ended up doing the rest of it 300mg to start, 200mg two hours later and it was....really nice. Felt like a heavier warmer m-hole with more of those nice feelings of streaching out forever, music was fantastic..but it didn't really develoup into anything. Think for my rusty old nerves I'd of had a proper good time if I took 4-500mgs right off the bat like an even more reckless dumbass.  
Don't think I'll be ordering anymore though, better things out there that don't take a half gram to get me where I'm going with a slightly better and better known safty profile. 
I can totally see someone needing a gram of this for proper effects, and then taking another gram and then killing themselves.


----------



## Obsidius

so here i chime in on 100mg oral did quite a lovely wobble, clear, dissociation. bit like MXE minus the headfuck. ability to function remains but you get wrapped into a cotton wool sort of fluffy state. hard to describe.. its sedating and euphoric at the same time. as if you'd be wrapped in a tactical force field. this is where it gets interesting.. tactile sensations seem to be present and need further investigation. i'm a fan of the "floating" sensations on K or MXE, but 100mg MXP lacks that for me aparently.

although i have to add that ROA wise: vaping is a pretty surprising treat. no harsh smoke. goes off foil very easy. doesnt taste shit and is actually pleasant compared to other materials i vaped (even the salt forms..)

my face is tingeling, my eyelids are vibrating, my fingertips are hypersensitive...  not so bad of a first impression.


----------



## Jesusgreen

bob_arctor said:


> Stay safe people,
> 
> 
> 
> Confirmed death in England (from the European Early Warning System for NPS)



I sent this over to Sekio the other day and IIRC he reckoned based on a few calculations that the guy potentially consumed > 10g to begin with.  Jesus christ that's scary, I wouldnt want to take 300mg of this stuff, even 200mg is overkill imo, as tragic and scary as it is I seriously hope this guy was intentionally overdosing and there aren't people out there who actually think it's okay to consume such an insanely ridiculous amount.

I'm fairly certain that while these seems to be dopaminergic that it also has serotonergic effects like MXE, 3-MeO-PCP, DXM etc, so it's worth being cautious and not overdoing the doses for the same reasons as with those, and with the even steeper dose response curve, considering the difference between threshold, medium and hole effects is very small compared to the difference between 0 and threshold effects, it's worth being extra careful with the dosage with something like this.

120-140mg Methoxphenidine in bed eyes closed is all you need for a lovely floaty time


----------



## crOOk

Jesusgreen said:


> I sent this over to Sekio the other day and IIRC he reckoned based on a few calculations that the guy potentially consumed > 10g to begin with.  Jesus christ that's scary, I wouldnt want to take 300mg of this stuff, even 200mg is overkill imo, as tragic and scary as it is I seriously hope this guy was intentionally overdosing and there aren't people out there who actually think it's okay to consume such an insanely ridiculous amount.
> 
> I'm fairly certain that while these seems to be dopaminergic that it also has serotonergic effects like MXE, 3-MeO-PCP, DXM etc, so it's worth being cautious and not overdoing the doses for the same reasons as with those, and with the even steeper dose response curve, considering the difference between threshold, medium and hole effects is very small compared to the difference between 0 and threshold effects, it's worth being extra careful with the dosage with something like this.
> 
> 120-140mg Methoxphenidine in bed eyes closed is all you need for a lovely floaty time


I wonder how he made those assumptions though. Concentrations in various tissue can vary enormously, depending on the substance. He might have compared this to substances with similar o/w partition coefficients, molecule size etc., but then these parameters don't fully determine how it will be distributed in the organism.

I really appreciate someone with better knowledge of pharmacokinetic is taking a look at this, but I hope no one makes the assumption that using 2-3g or even 1g in a day is okay!! He might have very well only had 1g, eventhough this would be very surprising, it's a possibility, e.g. if he injected the whole amount and died very quickly.

On a sidenote, after having been so enthusiastic about diphenidine, I decided to finally try 155mg 2-MeO-Diphenidine orally 40min ago, without tolerance. Music sounds amazing. Added another 45mg after 50min for a total of 200mg oral.

EDIT: At T+3:00h there's still some lingering dissociation, but i've been full functional. Here comes the bummer though: I remembered having an important appointment 100km away from home right when the stuff hit me, so I ordered a cab and actually managaed to make a clean impression despite slipping in and out of reality. I think I kinda wrecked some of the taxi's equipment pulling stuff when trying to adjust my seat into a comfortable position. Very calm, very easy, very much unlike diphenidine. I liked diphenidine a lot better though. I'm on 75mg velafaxine and 1mmol/L lithium, but noticed no serotonergic side effects. I figure this substance is not very or not at all serotonergic. I'll redose another 240mg now. I did that and later dosed 200mg diphenidine. Nothing to wrtite home about, except for the splitting headache. On 1-10 scale it is a 7. Ouch.

EDIT2: Okay doing the math after yesterday, I guess what I did was reckless as shit. I dosed:
T+0:00 155mg 2-MeO-Diphenidine
T+3:00 245mg 2-MeO-Diphenidine
T+6:00 200mg Diphenidine
WTF was I thinking?!?! I had no tolerance. I actually ordered a taxi at T+1:00 and was relatively okay to communicate and walk I guess. Still nothing I would've anticipated. I even switched off my phone and removed my facebook password from firefox, but apparently all this cannot hold me back from doing stupid shit anymore. Surprisingly I was fine it seems.

EDIT3: This won't be of any direct interest to most people, but today my lithium levels were up to 1.7mmol/L, almost twice what they should be (0.9-1.0). No idea how this would relate to my diphenidine spree of yesterday, but at least I've got a good explanation for my headache.


----------



## Grottbags

So MXD has been in use with the guinea pigs now for just over 3 months. 2g a week approx has be used, issued out in golden capsules under a marketed party name. Near 200 capsules have been sent out as local guinea pig food in the midlands. Capsules are 3/4 full. When taken it has been noted that the effect of MXD can take up to an hour to kick in, depending on the users metabolism, digestion, prior food intake and quantities etc (as you know it's based on many individual complex factors) 

HOWEVER, the results are generally the same, a nice bobbling feeling, enhances creativity and focus, guinea pig's reports have concluded a very productive chemical during whatever tasks undertaken, whether working, playing, designing, imagining, creating, talking... whatever the guinea pig has been doing whilst MXD effects are in full flow seems to boost the guinea pigs capabilties. It seems to allow much multi-tasking to occur in a natural flow. Very interesting chemical. Much like ketamine in ways yet also nothing like it in others. MXD lacks in the deeper trip and psychological adventures which Ketamine is good and well known for. MXD is more of a light-hearted ketamine experience I would say, it allows guinea pigs to continue with their daily activites without being to off the mark from normality. 

Over these 3 months or so the guinea pigs have been one on one, individual and also communed together in a pack. The surroundings have been varied, relaxed trusted house parties, or friendly business venture idea meetings, the parks, the shops, public, remote etc... and the guinea pigs have experienced the ups and downs to the fullest extent of what has been deemed a suitable amount = 3/4 capsule intake. 

Guinea pigs have tried a larger quantities but it seems pointless to exceed the 3/4 capsule measurement. The effects intensify but do not change. All a larger dose seems to do is intensify the focus which can actually turn into a negative or unsatisfied experience due to being stuck in "time loops" and intense moments. This has lead to confuse the guinea pigs conversations and can sometimes cause a negative patches in social situations due to guinea pigs each being uncertain of time and focus. Each guinea pig can then start to panic internally thus causing adverse effects such as slight paranoia. This could easily be turned into vast paranoia if in the wrong surroundings. With even just a slight feeling of uncertainty within a guinea pig,  if left to develop without a leader to realise it is drug not consciousness, it is plausable that it could lead to negative situations and emotions, conversations can turn into silence as guinea pigs withdraw into their thoughts trying to grasp reality, read there surroundings in a intense focus leads to unfocus and unreality.

However! If this happens, the buzz will naturally dim so even if noone is brain-strong enough to realise the wormhole of doom and pull others out too, once the buzz calms then the mood naturally changes back to a more comfortable situation. 

Over 3 months of usage it is pretty clear to me that 3/4 capsule measurement is spot on, and with the knowledge and understanding that the guinea pigs have all become accustomed to whilst on this substance, they are now learning to intake and use the drug for beneficial reasons such as creativity, making music, products to sell, designing art, writing books etc. 

Some have stated it could be a ketamine alternative, I disagree to the point that MXD does not seem powerful enough to be able to self analyse to the required depths needed to alter psychological states on a more permenant scale, it rather seems to contradict the ability in some ways as it is more pushed towards forward thinking and creativity rather than reflecting and self thinking. Ketamine is still, for me, the key to many mental health issues surrounding depression/anxiety/bipolar effects etc. MXD is a very good substitute in times when ketamine is unavailable such as it seems to be around the Midlands of what I have noticed so far since January time.

Ketamine is very rare in the underground midlands at this point but all guinea pigs (20+) have confirmed MXD is a nice alternative to help ease to void of soul searching mental issues.


----------



## JJ-180

I got on a train with a pair of Scotsmen who had obviously been drinking all night( this was 10.15 a.m.) They were insistent that I have a can of Purple with 'em. I opined that my mother wouldn't approve and it was instantly "Oh aye it's a good boy that loves his auld ma". "Yer ok son" etc. I'd had about 90 mg. Interesting times.........


----------



## Obsidius

does anyone else have this "feels like 2C-D tofu"-feeling with MXP in regards to combinations?


----------



## haikyo

I'm fascinated to try MXP. I was a fan of the arylcyclohexylamines before their UK ban. I would often take them in low doses for their more subtle sub-trippy effects. This sounds perfect for that. If this remains legal, I'll pick some up after I get out of the psych ward.


----------



## I B Profane

JJ-180 said:


> I got on a train with a pair of Scotsmen who had obviously been drinking all night( this was 10.15 a.m.) They were insistent that I have a can of Purple with 'em. I opined that my mother wouldn't approve and it was instantly "Oh aye it's a good boy that loves his auld ma". "Yer ok son" etc. I'd had about 90 mg. Interesting times.........



Lol

"My mother wouldn't approve of me drinking alcohol, she does not condone any substance use other than sporadic use of 2-meo-diphenidine"  sorry but that's funny haha


----------



## BillHang

Wow never holed on anything to the extent I did on MXP the other night at around 300 mg or so.  This is despite years of dissociative use (DXM, MXE, K).  I was laying in my bed and thought I got up to go to the bathroom with my headphones in listening to Tame One - The Hell or Highwater EP, on my iphone.  Saw a roommate and thought I accidentally ran into him. Went into the bathroom and couldn't get the light to turn on and tried to take out my headphones but they wouldn't seem to come out so I go back to the room and have the same trouble with lights not turning on.  Then tried to take my headphones out and got them out but they kept "multiplying" and no matter how many I pulled out they were still in there and finally got a light to turn on and confirmed I had taken out several (15+) pairs.  So I thought cool extra end pieces. Then I was outside walking around "my neighborhood" but it wasn't actually the neighborhood I live in I ran around and jumped and landed on my ass but couldn't feel anything.  Then saw a "family" walking down the road and jumped over their baby carriage several times and did 360s and shit.  Then realized this was impossible and I was not in my neighborhood and "jumped" out of the OOBE hole.  Still in my bed with the one pair of headphones which finally came out with no problem.  I realized what had happened and was pretty impressed and tried to go back in it but just had intense dxmish CEVs.  Still pretty nice but wow what an experience.  Will attempt the same dose again in a month or so.  Wow, is all I can say.


----------



## Listening

I have never experienced a hole, but that sure sounds a lot like a dream to me. In fact, not being able to switch lights on/off is one of the classic dream issues (the type of thing that people look for to recognize that they are dreaming so that they may become lucid).


----------



## chocodoobie

Would hcl MXP be safe to IM?
It was my favourite roa for mxe and ketamine.

I was thinking of starting at around 30mg (I have slight mxe tolerance)
Thanks guys


----------



## Tyd

Heres some things Id like to add from what Ive learnt from an experience with 80mg of Methoxphenidine. 

Dose: 80mg Oral. (No recent disassociate tolerance)

Duration: Roughly 8 hours to return to 10% baseline. Builds very slowly for 1 hour, probably up to 20% strength, peak effects around 2.5hour mark. (Note: I would like to emphasize the very SLOW build up of this, similar to DXM. The thought crossed my mind to add another smaller dose at 1hr+ mark thinking it was nowhere near strong enough. However with hindsight and it being very new I would suggest that if you try this definitely wait until 2hours in because the shift in strength from 1hour to 2 hours was significant!)

Experience: I would rate at 8/10, possibly 9/10, very enjoyable! As long as your not expecting MXE or Ket then this has potential. If you compare or expect effects similar I suspect you will be dissapointed as it is similar in some respects but also very different. I would probably describe it as being 70% feeling like DXM, 20% ket and 10% mxe. So mostly like DXM but certainly unique in its own right, a familiar ket glow sets in after awhile, a familiar sort of dopamine tension and stimulation like mxe undercurrent exists. Like I have heard some people describe, you do remain quite clear headed overall. 

The physical sensations were pleasant. A definite analgesic property, this reminded me of ket, enjoyable to feel numb. I licked some dust when I first dosed and noticed that my mouth became numb (By the way though, the taste and smell is awful, very chemical like). It wasnt up there with how nice ket can make you feel however, this could be dependant on the persons preferences though. There was a stimulation that existed throughout, personally I prefer the more sedated feel, this made me want to move around a bit to get comfortable but I imagine for others they may prefer the stimulation and that you wont become totally glued into a sofa . I did notice that my heart rate was slightly elevated and I was sweating somewhat, I get similar with Mxe. I also felt a bit of jaw tension but also the good vibes from what felt like a dopamine action like mxe. 

As a disassociative it was certainly very interesting. I would get that weird depth perception confusion, while watching a film in an extended scene I would feel like I was zooming out and the tv was becoming very strangely 3D. The foreground being right in front of me and the actors face a million miles away. Ive had this most prominently with K but also with Mxe and DXM. 

Now the best part of the whole experience however.. Music! Ive seen others talk about how it makes music better, Ive had that happen with all sorts of drugs, appreciation of music increasing. But this was really fantastic. I watched the new coen Bros film, Inside Llewyn Davis, which on a side note is an incredible film and not just because I was enjoying MXP but it genuinly is a great film. I play guitar myself and folk / blues is my favourite genre so this helped but just listening to music was just absolutely brilliant. When Ive had mxe, it has had a similar effect and would also inspire some creativity in myself, this wasnt as good in terms of creative motivation but it wasnt far off. 

So, in summary, this is certainly a very interesting new chem. I would have to say that 80mg is actually a bit high for a starting dose and 60 would probably be more ideal. I wouldnt reccommend redosing as it can be very deceptive. That 80mg turned out to be pretty significantly strong. I would say it is similar in comparison to (with no tolerance in my experiences so far) 75mg K, 35mg mxe or 350mg dxm. These are rough estimates though so take with a pinch of salt. 

Just a few more notes: I didnt have any problem with peeing, I have seen others post about this but I went to the toilet fairly reguarly and with no problems. In fact I peed quite a lot and I drank quite alot of water, it felt dehydrating due to stimulation. It also came in waves almost, after the 3 hour point, it felt like it waned and increased on a steady overall decline over the next few hours. There is a very nice after glow the day after and also smoking weed throughout experience certainly mixes fantastically well and potentiates each other.


----------



## Listening

Tyd said:


> ...I watched the new coen Bros film, Inside Llewyn Davis, which on a side note is an incredible film and not just because I was enjoying MXP but it genuinly is a great film...



Funny, I also watched Inside Llewyn Davis on MXP. I'm a huge Coen fan, but this one became my new favorite.


----------



## Obsidius

since the phenetylamine + MXE is one of my fav combos i tried this combo with MXP this time and gotta say: nothing like i'd ever expected!

while MXE adds a dirty "fucked up" feeling MXP does the exact opposite. It even took the shake and spastic shivers of PEA comeups away and added a warm, clean and total natural glow. my mind was so full of bliss and peace that it felt like a zen-like meditation. i'm a very visual person and always have my eyes open while tripping and am no CEV kind of guy but this time, closing the eyes was the best and most relaxing thing to do. just lay there in your bed, eyes closed, worlds of patters forming, total inner peace and a feeling as if your nerves get massaged from the inside with a warm, ticklish glow. a very peaceful energy that had me drifting zen-like for about 3 hours. pure inner healing. at the 4h mark i added MXE to see if there's more to it, but the dirtyness of MXE did rather take the bliss away instead of adding something further interesting.

my dosing was 50mg 3C-E and after 1.5h one gelcap containing 80mg MXP + 20mg 2C-D
will definitely try more PEAs and tryptamines with MXP


----------



## [éS]Infinite

Obsidius when you are referring to PEA do you mean the 3C-E and 2C-D? I'm curious because I just discovered that one of the batches of diphenidine being distributed was actually methoxphenidine and phenylethylamine (PEA). I was excited to see that someone may have knowingly tried the combination, but then I got to the second last line of your post and just thought I'd ask for clarification.


----------



## crOOk

Listening said:


> I have never experienced a hole, but that sure sounds a lot like a dream to me. In fact, not being able to switch lights on/off is one of the classic dream issues (the type of thing that people look for to recognize that they are dreaming so that they may become lucid).


Yes I have definitely drifted into dream like states on this at very high doses. I've been saying before that a lot of the things going on on diphenidine closely resemble what I experience in dreams. That's primarily why I find the substance so fascinating.


----------



## Nova07

I need some urgent advice from an experienced friendly Bluelighter if someone could PM me?

Edit. Someone in my situation may choose to Google, and I will tell you TripSitter. Go There, friendly bunch of people.


----------



## Beavesmx44

Listening said:


> Funny, I also watched Inside Llewyn Davis on MXP. I'm a huge Coen fan, but this one became my new favorite.


All coen films are.......interesting but this one I couldn't get into as much. Maybe I need to watch again on mxp instead of mj.


----------



## Obsidius

[éS]Infinite said:


> Obsidius when you are referring to PEA do you mean the 3C-E and 2C-D? I'm curious because I just discovered that one of the batches of diphenidine being distributed was actually methoxphenidine and phenylethylamine (PEA). I was excited to see that someone may have knowingly tried the combination, but then I got to the second last line of your post and just thought I'd ask for clarification.



Substituted phenethylamines (PEA) ... rather large group of all the DOx, 2C, MDxx, NBOMe's ect... and as wikipedia states "Not to be confused with 1-phenylethylamine."  if its the latter your batch might be impure? :/

Needless to say... methoxphenidine and mescaline analogues are a godsend! holy moly.


----------



## artisan82

Just a quick word of warning, I dont normally post on these sites however i feel compelled to do so after the tragedy that has just befolded a close friend of mine! He is currently in a police cell in N.Ireland after stabbing his own mother in the chest! He had 10gs of MXP arrive on the post last friday and on wednesday past this tragedy unfolded! I dont like to speculate but apparantly he went out to a field in the back of his home naked where he covered himself in cow shit and when his mother came out he stabbed and killed her! Please stay away from MXP this is a true story and has been in the news however there is no mention of the drug it will come out eventually! So seriously stay away from this one!!!!


----------



## Xorkoth

Holy shit, that's horrible.   I'm sorry, this must affect you pretty significantly.  I wonder if he even remembers?


----------



## Solipsis

What a terrible tragedy...

It sounds similar to one of those PCP overdose horror stories. Indeed be very careful with strong dissociatives.


----------



## hamhurricane

artisan82 said:


> Please stay away from MXP this is a true story and has been in the news however there is no mention of the drug it will come out eventually! So seriously stay away from this one!!!!



Can you please link to a news article?


----------



## artisan82

hamhurricane said:


> Can you please link to a news article?


http://m.u.tv/News/Man-released-over-Portstewart-murder/353ceb29-5ba6-44fd-a8e5-4c44e2816847


----------



## NiceEnough

Serious stuff. 

1st dose: 85mg

some minor effects effects, standard for a dissociative, tingling, light euphoria, nothing much

1 hour later: another 85mg 

definitely working, feeling more and more out of this world.  Listen to some chakra balancing audio thing. Not great effects so add another 30mg 

effects start to build and build. Strong stimulation, thoughts that i might have overdone it this time, but no, I am ok, I can ride this thing. Go out for something to eat but definitely can't get it down me, give up. Have a friend to help me out here because I am more than a little disorientated. 

Lots of soul searching, and eventually dysphoria, but useful in the end, some kind of lesson learnt though not very clear. Feel like I have been given a good slap. Unable to speak properly though for at least 12 hours afterwards.  

Weird drug. Lower doses definitely produce euphoria and enhanced appreciation of music, comfortable bed-lounging stuff. High doses definitely go a bit crazy and very stimulating, could hear my heart racing. Won't be doing that high a dose again.  Definitely got mangled in some kind of twist if not hole so to speak. 

I am am a very experienced dissociative user, would not recommend doing what I did if you aren't familiar with the territory. Start with 80mg or lower depending on experience.


----------



## hamhurricane

Thanks for that artisan82, can you provide any more information about your friend's methoxphenidine use or psychological state in the time surrounding the incident? You mention that he ordered 10 grams, that is a very large quantity, had he been using phenidines regularly in the preceding months?


----------



## artisan82

hamhurricane said:


> Thanks for that artisan82, can you provide any more information about your friend's methoxphenidine use or psychological state in the time surrounding the incident? You mention that he ordered 10 grams, that is a very large quantity, had he been using phenidines regularly in the preceding months?


I just know he had bought it with a view to share it on but didnt make it to the party that weekend, i know he had previous experience with mxe but not a substancial amount by any means! I believe he had been taking it for quite a few days consecutively and just maybe felt he could handle a bigger line this time on wednesday morning, he must of been composmentus in the morning as he was still posting on his facebook up until an hour before the event although it was random words like "roobarbtastic" etc. Trouble is i can sorta understand what has happened as i personally have railed too much mxe and had an ego death so know how these things can affect u but the thing is everyone at home that has heard the news just thinks he is some drug addict weirdo that killed his mum for money or some shit! I actually cant believe this has happened especially to a family that i was close to and im sad that i actually know the details! Such a waste of life in all respects i just dont think these particular chemicals are something that should be available online, there has been somewhat of a media blackout regarding the circumstances of this tradegy im guessing they dont want people knowing this stuff is out there and available maybe its time to do something about it as i lost another very close friend 3 years ago through prescription eastern european blue's that again were available online! Dont get me wrong im no angel, i was brought up through the xtc and speed generation i also love nice coca and the odd bit of k but these new chemicals are seriously something that i dont feel should be messed with.


----------



## Ziiirp

That is very tragic artisan82. I feel sorry for your loss and dislike the rumors surrounding the accident. I can imagine, how one can go overboard with it. I tried it for the first time yesterday. A brief overview :

tolerance : very low - not existing

pre-condition : hung over, sleep deprived (consumed weed, alcohol, making music with friends till the morning and slept on an uncomfortable bed)

T+0 : 5 - 10 mg insufflated (eyeballed as somewhat reckless allergy test) ; stimulation for several hours. very slight dissociation, but rather felt just stimulated with uncomfortable high BP because of alcohol after effects.

T+4h : 15 mg insufflated (measured out) ; nice detached feeling for 90 minutes, laying on bed watching  Spain - Netherlands (nice game!!!), after that residual stimulation for 4 hours. 3 beers are consumed over the course of 6 hours ...

T+11h : able to sleep, would not say that it particularly inhibited somnia, because I always have trouble sleeping with a hangover. once sleep was achieved, it wasn't shattered.

post - condition : after 6 hours of medium quality sleep, I feel rather good. somewhat residual stimulation could be felt. I realize, that I make orthographic mistakes, what is uncommon for me, have to reread some sentences before submitting. (the high amount of haze could also be responsible)

I am pretty naive towards NMDA-antagonists. Had a few experiences with 3-meo-PCP (and very low doses DXM), which is less stimulating/more floaty but somewhat similar. I am generally rather careful when experimenting with potent novel stuff. IMHO those substance have a tendency to catalyze more morbid experience in comparison with 5ht2x-agonists. As a consequence they are more dangerous in uncontrolled environments. Be careful.


----------



## crOOk

Solipsis said:


> What a terrible tragedy...
> 
> It sounds similar to one of those PCP overdose horror stories. Indeed be very careful with strong dissociatives.


There have been plenty of incidents like this on DXM as well actually. Dextroverse is full of similar stories, stabbing, grisly suicide attempt, rape of an elderly woman after forcing entry to her house and the like.


----------



## psood0nym

It may be relevant to reiterate Solipsis' earlier point about methoxphenidine's diphenyl structure in relation to dizocilpine (MK801), which according to its wikipedia page 


> is the most frequently used non-competitive NMDA receptor antagonist in animal models to mimic psychosis for experimental purposes..



and



> Unlike dopaminergic agonists, which mimic only the positive symptoms of schizophrenia, a single injection of MK801 was successful in modelling both the positive and negative symptoms of schizophrenia.[9] Another study found that, although repeated low doses of MK-801 were only successful in mimicking behavioural changes such as a slight hyperlocomotion and increased prepulse inhibition, repeated administration of a higher dose mimicked both the above changes as well as the neurochemical alterations found in first-episode schizophrenic patients.[10] Not only has temporary use been shown to mimic psychosis but chronic administration in laboratory animals resulted in similar neuropathological changes as in schizophrenia.[11]


i.e. it's probably most prudent to not use MXP at any rate approaching a regular frequency, or in high doses.

Can Solipsis, or anybody confirm or elaborate on these similarities beyond what hamhurricane offers in this earlier quote?


> I see a lot of posts conflating the words dissociative and arylcyclohexylamine, the two are not synonymous and little from arylcyclohexylamine SAR will carry over to the diarylethylamines like diphenidine, especially not the numbering system! If one were to extrapolate SAR from another structural class it would likely have to be a dibenzocycloheptene such as MK-801. 2-MeO-diphenidine is not not a novel compound (it is mentioned in one of the late 1980s Searle patents) but the 9-position in MK-801, which corresponds to the 2-position in diphenidine, has not been studied despite the seemingly exhaustive exploration of that class, so unfortunately 9-MeO-MK-801 can't be used as a data point to test the validity of a dibenzocycloheptene/diarylethylamine SAR overlap. That said, very few ring substitutions increase the potency of MK-801 so I am impressed that RC vendors were able to produce a more potent derivative of diphenidine so quickly.


----------



## Solipsis

crOOk said:


> There have been plenty of incidents like this on DXM as well actually. Dextroverse is full of similar stories, stabbing, grisly suicide attempt, rape of an elderly woman after forcing entry to her house and the like.





psood0nym said:


> It may be relevant to reiterate Solipsis' earlier point about methoxphenidine's diphenyl structure in relation to dizocilpine (MK801), which according to its wikipedia page
> 
> and
> 
> i.e. it's probably most prudent to not use MXP at any rate approaching a regular frequency, or in high doses.
> 
> Can Solipsis, or anybody confirm or elaborate on these similarities beyond what hamhurricane offers in this earlier quote?



I think these are good points to combine: putting this in perspective, other dissociative drugs than MXP may carry similar risks, but mostly if taken up to the same level by comparison, via frequency or high dosage. Diphenidine and MXP apparently are just more pronounced this way and from the sounds of other people's experience and my brief trial with diphenidine there doesn't seem to be a more reasonable level of dissociative experience, or if there is, a lot of people are overshooting that range. Don't get me wrong, I think compounds like 3-MeO-PCP and 3-MeO-PCE are also very tricky and the amnesia factor is important for incidents where people temporarily lose themselves.
On dextroverse aren't there many avid DXM fans who take it up to upper plateaus? I believe that there is a significant number of people deterred by side-effects who don't entirely push the envelope... and with ketamine there is a lot more anaesthesia and less monoaminergic component. I may be wrong especially about the DXM, since I don't know the culture that well, only mostly that there is a pretty big one.
So IMO dissociatives should be used with responsibility and moderation and can obviously be very dangerous if not.
But additionally: some of the more novel and highly potent dissociatives may offer a shortcut to rather extreme states and maybe this makes it more difficult for people to watch their limits?

@psoodonym:

First of all, SAR is notoriously tricky so there are no guarantees here. But diphenidine and the analogues are modelled on the pharmacophore a number of dissociatives share, check the structures:

http://www.deepdyve.com/lp/elsevier...f-1-2-diphenylethylamine-and-1-1-2-VTv7PPJT5D

MXP's methoxy group is actually placed on the same aromatic ring (labeled A here) as the methoxy group on methoxetamine, only on MXP the substitution is ortho (2-) and on MXE it is meta (3-). By the way ham is partially right that the numbering system does not carry over, strictly speaking. The name 2-Meo-diphenidine is wrong because the true 2-position is on the backbone of the diphenidine molecule, the carbon directly on the right of the aromatic ring labeled B. The correct name would be '2-MeO-diphenidine, or it might require two or three apostrophies, I am not a 100% certain in which order the two phenylrings and the piperidine ring follow.
I can't really speculate much about diphenidine analogue development, but borrowing from other dissociative structures and generalizing the pharmacophore I think chemists have something to go on when they design analogues and add substitutions. Not only can wins and fails of MK-801 analogue design be used but also results from arylcyclohexylamines.
Still, you can't really fully rely on hybridized SAR like this apart from using it as mere guideline, and ham says that MK-801 is relatively optimized... but diphenidine isn't necessarily.


----------



## dreamofrc

crOOk said:


> There have been plenty of incidents like this on DXM as well actually. Dextroverse is full of similar stories, stabbing, grisly suicide attempt, rape of an elderly woman after forcing entry to her house and the like.



I think the only reason we don't hear even more DXM horror stories like that is just because it's usually extremely sedating at high doses (whereas at lower doses it's actually stimulating or neutral).  It's a lot harder to do something really stupid when you can't move.  I used to use high doses of DXM (1000mg+) on a fairly regular basis, and at that point it's an out of body experience where you've truly checked out from the real world entirely.

MXP isn't sedating at all so if you start having crazy thoughts you could easily act on them unfortunately.  It seems to have a pretty steep and unpredictable response curve too.  At lowish doses most people are reporting it being relatively clear mentally and easier to control than most dissociatives.  It seems to turn into a monster when you up the dose though.


----------



## wayab

crOOk said:


> There have been plenty of incidents like this on DXM as well actually. Dextroverse is full of similar stories, stabbing, grisly suicide attempt, rape of an elderly woman after forcing entry to her house and the like.



author of a very nice book about dxm (psychonauts guide to the invisible landscape) killed him self a year before it was published


----------



## PandaGun

On a note of the sad story from MXP's use. High doses definitely incur 'mania' which, in my opinion, is lovely. However this can cause rash behaviour if you can not control it. On let's say around 175mg dosed orally the mania is extremely prominent and everything around you causes a sense of glee and with the disassociation in full swing it could SO easily cause you to do something stupid. Personally I can control it and have a coherent-ish conversation and seem extremely sober. Half the time I will be laughing like a maniac at a caterpillar i have found. It does seem the hole can be controlled. While I remember the ideas of being indestructible and the thoughts of acting as if you are in a lucid dream do float through your head... Aka pick someone up and throw them in to the sky...

Also it does seem to induce 'manic' episodes, a lot less so than dosing it, later on in the week which is enjoyable but of course is probably not a good thing!
Amazing chemical however. (-=

Edit: I have used this with 150mg of Bk, 2c-b and it was amazing. Rash move, even with a bucket of Benzodiapedines. I wish I could write a trip report but too much amnesia. Can re-call that i watched jupiter fall from the sky and watched my road turn into a jungle and it was snowing on one side and snowing glitter on the other side. Disney like visuals... Kinda like the family guy episode with Brian and Stewy going in to the disney world on his inter dimensional transport machine. Without the hatred towards jews though! Lasted around 22 hours. Diazepam had to be used as my girl friend wanted to be with her boyfriend!


----------



## Solipsis

Even if you have been able to stay in control in such states up to this point, never think that you are immune to having strange and tragic things happen to you. Likewise nobody is perfectly immune to drug-induced psychosis from say psychedelics, especially if there is an amnestic factor involved.
Speaking of which: benzo's have an amnestic component, some more than others. They may help to calm a person down but if you're out of luck it could contribute to completely losing the plot. I believe it is also dependent on the dose taken and in which stage. I have successfully helped calm one of my best friends down after he lost himself on a very strong 3-MeO-PCP session, so that he could sleep. I only gave it to him when he was pretty much completely back and it was only a little.


----------



## NiceEnough

my experience - sub 80mg dosages have great anti-depressant effects with mimimal motor/speech effects (although some),  anything above that and you are playing with fire, believe me, its a creeper, comes up on you all of a sudden an hour or so after ingestion (oral). Like is said, i though i got stuck in a twist rather than a hole, a bit more confusing if anything can be. Treat with extreme caution but please don't discount entirely, has potential if treated with respect


----------



## FrogWarrior

I know alarm bells will go off in peoples heads when they hear the word iboga, but I've researched the substance heavily for years and have a good feel for its effects. I took a low dose (an extract, couldn't have been more than 10g of root bark, probably about 6) and waited to feel the effects. When it hit me I got sleepy and dozed off for about an hour, had a crazy vivid dream about John F Kennedy and his wife, in the dream his wife got assassinated. I woke up, gave it about an hour, then took 50 mg of MXP. When it hit me at first, I got really hot and thought it might be the onset of something dangerous so I took some alprazolam to lower my body temp and raise my seizure threshold, but before the alprazolam kicked in I realised it was fine, I felt this relaxed, warm, fuzzy feeling and my head was really clear. Over the course of the next 8 hours, I upped the dose by 90 mg MXP in 30 mg increments and whats strange is the brain fog/cognitive impairment wasn't there at all, instead my mind was completely clear but I was having visions and things were nice and trippy. I decided to up things, by taking some noids and thats when I blast off into space. At first I panicked because things amplified so rapidly, but I accepted that I'm already dead and just rid the wave and had a pretty mind blowing experience. I kept testing my blood pressure and heart rate, and both stayed normal throughout the whole thing. Whenever things would go back to normal, a bit more cannabis would blast me back into space. I had to be very careful with the dose of cannabis cuz it was like rocket fuel, a tiny amount would blast me into the twilight zone. Massive synergy there, the iboga stopped the cognitive impairment completely, maybe its due to its sigma antagonist properties. Interesting observation.


----------



## N0 W4RN1NG

^ What you do with your body is your choice, but in the interest of HR, no one should combine iboga with any amount of any recreational drug, let alone a bleeding edge RC.


----------



## Xorkoth

Wow, I strongly recommend against combining things with iboga, there is so much going on there.  Of course as you said it was a low dose.  Be careful though.  Incidentally ibogaine is my favorite dissociative, nothing else like it.  Most visionary substance that exists IMO.


----------



## Ziiirp

I dunno, whether it has already been discussed, so sorry for repeating the issue. Can someone estimate the half-life in vivo of this compound considering the molecular structure ? Can it be, that it has a very long t/2, for the same reason PCP-derivates have ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Solipsis

Yes, because it relatively has a lot of hydrophobic groups. It dissolves better in fat and can get stuck to fatty tissues and be released from it gradually. Long trailing after effects are the subjective correlate of that I guess.
MXP should be milder in this respect than diphenidine itself because the added methoxy contributes to a reverse effect.

I wouldn't dare estimate the half-life but expect it to be crazy long, possibly longer even than PCP / 3-MeO-PCP.


----------



## Soul137

This stuff is nice. Not much to say yet. The highest I've dosed is 85mg (a few different times, some in combo with other drugs) but it has definitely created a nice calm dissociation for me. I'd like to go to 100mg next time because IME re-dosing really doesn't work which is odd for dissociatives. I've tried adding an additional 80mg at around the 2 hour mark and not much came of it except preventing a comedown. I definitely want to pursue it further at some point.


----------



## Ziiirp

@ Solipsis

Thanks a lot ! That endorses my empirically formed impression. So one has to be extra careful regarding possible interactions.


----------



## crOOk

Ziiirp said:


> I dunno, whether it has already been discussed, so sorry for repeating the issue. Can someone estimate the half-life in vivo of this compound considering the molecular structure ? Can it be, that it has a very long t/2, for the same reason PCP-derivates have ? Thanks in advance.


I can't estimate it, but it's definitely not a very polar molecule (moreso than diphenidine though), so it could stick around for quite some time indeed. The thing is that you measure the half life based on the remaining activity of the substance in the blood plasma, so the half life might not be telling the whole story, since there are other places in our bodies for chemicals to reside.


----------



## FrogWarrior

Yeah I agree, combining iboga with substances, especially dissociatives (let alone RCs which we know little about) can mean certain death, it should be avoided even if one is familiar with the effects of both substances. I decided to do it for the sake of discovery, I wanted to see what the sigma antagonist properties of iboga would do to the effects of the MXP. Interesting observation I made, the iboga counteracts the cognitive impairment but iboga has such a complex mechanism of action, it proves nothing, I have no idea if the sigma receptors had anything to do with that. Also, I should mention my neurochemistry is kind of haywire, this same combo might be deadly for another person. I had blood pressure test kit beside me (I never got too incapacitated to use it) and had safe sedatives ready in case of serotonin syndrome. And it was a low dose of iboga for me, I seem to have a naturally high tolerance to the substance. BTW diphenidine is not a polar molecule. Its a very non polar molecule. Same goes for MXP. I'm a chem major, I have a pretty good understanding of what causes hydrophilicity, and a molecule like diphenidine is pretty non polar, the only thing that enhances its water solubility is the nitrogen atom but it doesn't seem to be very basic at all. PCP should be a little more water soluble because of there is an extra cyclohexane ring near the nitrogen atom, whereas diphenidine only has a benzyl and phenethyl group attached to the nitrogen atom. Aromatic rings pull electrons away from the nitrogen atom making it less basic (meaning less water soluble). Aliphatic (such as cyclohexane ring) groups do the opposite, they push electrons towards the nitrogen atom, stabilising its ion (meaning a salt can be formed more easily and salts are more water soluble). Methoxy groups are electron donating, so they'll make the aromatic ring more electron rich so everything Solopsis said is correct, the methoxy analogues should be a little more water soluble.


----------



## FrogWarrior

Xorkoth said:


> Wow, I strongly recommend against combining things with iboga, there is so much going on there.  Of course as you said it was a low dose.  Be careful though.  Incidentally ibogaine is my favorite dissociative, nothing else like it.  Most visionary substance that exists IMO.



I should mention that the dose of iboga I was on wasn't anywhere near a visionary dose. I probably wouldn't be alive right now if it was. The effects were only relaxing. It was only when combined with the MXP that the visions started, and even then they weren't intense, it was the cannabis that brought on the crazy effects. Ibogaine is one of my favourite substances too, but the last stage of it is agonising for me, I never use it recreationally. In the last stage (after about 14 hours), I get this extreme bodily agitation. Other dissociatives don't do that at all, with MXP on its own I can go to sleep fine after about 10 hours, even less.


----------



## Xorkoth

I actually felt kinda weird after I took my follow-up (at 350mg) 6 days after my flood dose, but I figured it was because I had messed up and taken kratom a few times since my flood dose, combined with still being off-balance and lightly hallucinating most of the next day.  After and during the flood dose I felt *amazing* and utterly relaxed, but full of energy.  I felt that way up until the 5th day when I got a little crazy and took too many other drugs and felt so crazy I ended up taking kratom twice, that pretty much floored the afterglow.  The follow-up tied it all together and even though I did experience light witdrawal for days after, I haven't ever taken an opiate again since then.  My flood dose was 1100mg, have you taken it that high?  It dramatically realigned some of my priorities and inspired healthy patterns.  It helped me tremendously in life.


----------



## FrogWarrior

I never got my hands on pure ibogaine and the closest I've come to a flood dose was about 20g root bark, all I got were tracers and mild visions. I wanna do a flood as soon as I can but don't wanna do it alone, want to do it with someone experienced. Ibogaine fascinates me, it clearly holds the key to understanding what causes things like physical dependence and tachyphylaxis etc., just a matter of time before we find it. I bet there are substances that can be combined with the ibogaine to amplify its therapeutic effects. It was someone with dependence issues that discovered its therapeutic effects, and its people with dependence issues that are pioneering the field today. I think it'd be interesting to experiment with combining sigma 2 antagonists with NMDA antagonists and 5-HT2 agonists. I don't know of any readily available, selective sigma antagonists, I'll gladly be a guinea pig for that experiment if I do find one. I can't even take kratom, I experienced tachyphylaxis with codeine and now opioids don't even work on me. I believe it was using trazodone that brought on the abrupt tachyphylaxis which is an interesting observation, trazodone acts mainly as a 5-HT2 antagonist, I did a lot of reading up on other peoples experiences and people who have been on trazodone and mirtazapine have reported the same thing, they became immune to opioids. Theres clearly something there, tachyphylaxis isn't something that commonly occurs with opioids, whereas its pretty common with SSRIs and other serotonergic antidepressants like trazodone and mirtazapine.


----------



## Xorkoth

You MUST do it with someone, take it from me, if you flood dose alone there is no telling what will happen to you.  On the third day I was coming to enough to get up and interact with the world, and I thought I was pretty with it but in reality I was dreaming half the time while I was awake and what I thought I was doing was not what I was really doing, and I had absolutely zero ability to discern this.  I was unwatched during that day, thinking I'd be alright then, and I may or may not have talked to my neighbor and drove (I don't think I really drove but I have a memory of it, but I think it was a dream).  I did in fact freak out when I thought it was 3 days later than it was and I had to work, and I freaked out so hard for a short time that I emailed my boss to tell him my brain was broken, it was the worst email to your boss ever, and I'm fortunate that we have a good relationship.  I ended up telling him the truth (days later) and he supported that I had gotten off opiates but had the situation been much different I would have been fired for sure.  A flood dose was hands down the most intoxicated I have ever been, and the most uncontrollably away from reality.  You need a sitter the whole time, and also give yourself a week if you can to not have to work, have any responsibilities, etc because the reintegration process is long.  And a flood dose is seriously visionary... actually even a 350mg dose was extraordinarily visionary, but the flood dose was something else man, something else from any other psychedelic.  It seems to work on dream consciousness, you are swept into a long, long series of dreams, visions but in the form of dreams, very vivid and impactful dreams.  Even while you're awake.

Also when you do it, do yourself a favor and get both pure HCl and the TA extract and take some of both to make up your total dose... people report that pure HCl only can be stimulating, worryingly so even, and uncomfortable... with the TA as even 25% of my total dose, I felt amazing the whole time, utterly comfortable, no raise in heart rate or blood pressure at all, and afterwards I felt AMAZING.  Also I felt no fear at all. 

A flood dose is utterly unlike lower doses, it was the craziest and most behavior-changing experience of my life. and it really does last nearly full-on for 3 days.  And the metabolites afterwards are a wonderful thing, and can last quite a long time.  Best I've ever felt in my life was days 4-6, after I emerged fully from the dreaming.


----------



## afer

Yesterday I was enjoying a medium-dose LSD trip (220mcg). It was at T+7:00, me being almost baseline, when I decided it would be a brilliant idea to take some methoxphenidine (300 mg, a dose that I had previously taken many, many times and which normally leaves me quite coherent). Nothing was happening for an hour or so; then, I went completely, absolutely insane.

I recall lying on the sofa when all of a sudden I noted that I was able to perceive these highly-tuned low-pitched vibrations, which were permeating the entire space and time, not unlike the dmt-esque elvine messages . These vibrations were, of course, continuously recurring and loop-like, steadily growing in intensity. I interpreted these signals as a sign...from, yes, the beings of the higher order which were controlling all the events and processes in the entire universe. I realized that everything that had been happening in my life, all my actions, thoughts and whatnot had been specifically linked and were ultimately preparing me to implement some sort of an intergalactic masterplan. It obviously meant that the universe itself had to be "reborn" anew, and I was the very person who is endowed with supreme powers to accomplish this ordeal. For this to occur, I had to tune in with all the vibrations and direct them into myself, since this would make a new wormhole so that the new era could finally be initiated. Makes perfect sense.

Naturally I did not wait too long and started the universe-making thing. It essentially required that I performed some specific bodily movements - if I did them correctly, I instantly felt the very powers brought by the resonating, self-amplifying vibrations accumulate within me; this was perceived as an incredible bodily-mental euphoria, not paralleled by anything I had ever experienced. After a while I realized that for the new-made universe to exist, the old one must be destroyed...physically. This seemed natural and easy to accomplish, since by now I've gained the supreme powers by giving "birth" to a whole new universe, hence destroying the old one would not be a daunting task - now that I am become "death, the destroyer of worlds" - this is how it felt in a very rough approximation. I decided to finish this off already and become the master of the new universe by tearing the old one apart.

So I did, indeed, violently thrash about the apartment, breaking several pieces of furniture, chandlers, light bulbs, etc...along with the fish tank with all the resulting consequences. What stands out is that while in this utter delirium, I somehow managed to collect the poor fish from the floor, place them into bottle, and fill it with water, not forgetting to add aquatan (a special conditioner that is used to neutralize chlorine so that fish can live in tap water). 
Only in an hour or so did I realize what exactly happened, i.e., why there's pieces of wood, pool of water, and broken glass scattered around the apartment.

I slept well and felt completely normal after waking up. The fish are alive and are enjoying their new aquarium as for now.


----------



## Xorkoth

Hah... wow man.   You're not hurt are you?


----------



## afer

A bit; some bruises plus two tiny glass particles are reluctant to be pulled from beneath the foot skin so I'll look into that issue when I have a chance - there's national holidays now so this thing can't be dealt with immediately. Nothing major, will live. What interests me more is how the ceiling of my neighbour (who lives beneath my apartment) reacts to this Noah-scale flood!


----------



## crOOk

@afer
It all sounds like good old dissociative fun until that last paragraph.^^^I'm sorry to hear this happened. Not being able to control my actions (mostly heroic redosing) is precisely why I've stayed off both diphenidine and the 2-methoxylated version.



afer said:


> [...] along with the fish tank with all the resulting consequences. What stands out is that while in this utter delirium, I somehow managed to collect the poor fish from the floor, place them into bottle, and fill it with water, not forgetting to add aquatan (a special conditioner that is used to neutralize chlorine so that fish can live in tap water).


It's absolutely astonishing how well some cognitive and motor functions seem to be preserved during the experience while others are completely trashed. Unfortunately that is precisely why this stuff can be so dangerous. In fact, it's probably time to advise people to only do this with a trip sitter (who ideally doesn't mind to be murdered).


----------



## Xorkoth

Heh heh... yeah, that reported matricide was one of the worst drug horror stories I have ever heard.   afer's story is pretty bad too, but manageably bad.  Still, caution must be very strongly advised here.


----------



## Grinders Kiefers

I sampled MXP recently and found it unremarkable, but my expectations may have been too high or my dosing regimen was off. It wasn't unpleasant, but my experiences felt very shallow and mundane. I realize it's not an arylcyclohexylamine and should not be treated as such, however, I feel like the main downfall of MXP is that it lacks the sort of depth and diversity like other dissociatives have.


----------



## afer

Personally I have found this compound to be much better than MXE in terms of desired effects and side effects. MXE, on the other hand, has the advantage of shutting off my motor skills on high dosages so that all I am capable of is reclining, which makes it somewhat safer.

Also, I must note that prior to this..accident I had taken 500 mg of the same compound the day before and 300 mg the day before that day. I was therefore expecting a massive tolerance, which evidently did not manifest. Maybe the effect of the substance was altered by lingering influence of LSD, or MXPH might have accumulated in tissues due to previous use; however, I find both possibilities unlikely.

Either way, methoxphenidine should be approached with extreme caution.


----------



## crOOk

afer said:


> Also, I must note that prior to this..accident I had taken 500 mg of the same compound the day before and 300 mg the day before that day. I was therefore expecting a massive tolerance, which evidently did not manifest. Maybe the effect of the substance was altered by lingering influence of LSD, or MXPH might have accumulated in tissues due to previous use; however, I find both possibilities unlikely.


In my experience it's the repeated or prolonged use of dissociatives that makes you psychotic, single doses rarely do that. I'm not 100% sure, but I think DXM users call that completely delusional state "sigma plateau" and usually take hours or even days of dosing to reach it.

Anyway, 500mg is a lot of this substance. You might've gone a bit overboard there. Even the 300mg that caused the disaster were probably too much, especially when considering that you still had some LSD lingering in your system. I personally tend to dose these two compounds very high as well, e.g. 750mg on the first day I tried diphenidine, without any dissociative tolerance, but it's those doses that always felt problematic. Shame that even lower single doses (2-meo-diphenidine 150mg, diphenidine 250mg) cause me to redose despite strong prior intent not to do so.


----------



## afer

IIRC, sigma plateau is reached in a matter of one day by ingesting precisely calculated DXM dosages throughout several hours' span. I would simply call it redosing, though haven't done it myself and am not too experienced with DXM, so others probably should know better. 

Interestingly, I have found myself much less likely to redose on diphenidine/methoxphenidine than on MXE. In part because MXPH lasts longer, and also because it is not that tasty (MXE is bearable), which makes sublingual ROA less welcome, therefore necessitating oral administration; when gelcapped and swallowed, it takes 40 minutes + before I notice anything. That delayed onset of action makes me much less likely to redose.


----------



## crOOk

afer said:


> IIRC, sigma plateau is reached in a matter of one day by ingesting precisely calculated DXM dosages throughout several hours' span. I would simply call it redosing, though haven't done it myself and am not too experienced with DXM, so others probably should know better.
> 
> Interestingly, I have found myself much less likely to redose on diphenidine/methoxphenidine than on MXE. In part because MXPH lasts longer, and also because it is not that tasty (MXE is bearable), which makes sublingual ROA less welcome, therefore necessitating oral administration; when gelcapped and swallowed, it takes 40 minutes + before I notice anything. That delayed onset of action makes me much less likely to redose.


I don't really care about taste when I'm on 250mg diphenidine already lol. The MXE I prefer to IV but I rarely do it because I don't really enjoy MXE, which is precisely why I don't redose on it. I get really bad double vision, I don't properly hole, the amnesia is worse than on k, it's just not very pleasant or rewarding for me, so the idea of a redose just isn't attractive. I also don't go completely batshit on it like I do on diphenidine which seems to annihilate all sense of judgement in me. Taste definitely isn't an issue in that state. Plus, when you drink it with milk it isn't that bad at all.


----------



## afer

I did not particularly enjoy MXE as well; compared to methoxphenidine it was inferior in almost all aspects for me. First I tried methoxphenidine, then finally got my hands on MXE and was excited as hell, thinking that now I had the "real deal" that MXPH was supposed to be a legal replacement for. Well, the replacement turned out to be much better than the original. MXE gave me some unpleasant double vision, hardcore amnesia, nausea, sedation, and severe motor discoordination. MXPH does not produce any these side effects in my case. Diphenidine is a bit worse than its methoxylated version, perhaps lacking some euphoric aspect and being overall less potent by weight, as well as being of shorter duration; still better than MXE if you ask me.


----------



## crOOk

afer said:


> MXE gave me some unpleasant double vision, hardcore amnesia, nausea, sedation, and severe motor discoordination.


I'm with you on this one, MXE feels inferior in every aspect to other dissociatives, there's nothing that really motivates me to use over diphenidine and it's derivate except for the fact that it can be IV'ed. BUT to be fair these side effects you list usually go hand in hand with the most popular dissociatives, especially ketamine, most of them also occur when you use PCP, but to a lesser extent.


----------



## dreamofrc

afer said:


> So I did, indeed, violently thrash about the apartment, breaking several pieces of furniture, chandlers, light bulbs, etc...along with the fish tank with all the resulting consequences.




Glad to hear you (and your fish ) are okay for the most part.  You can always replace/fix stuff, but not people.  Sounds like a pretty crazy experience.

Moving around in general on MXP does feel (or not feel?) AMAZING, so I can definitely see how your dissociated mind could tell you these movements had some greater significance.  I'm sure I've made all sorts of strange movements and dances while under its influence.  Your dose was higher than anything I've tried though, plus it was probably influenced by the lingering LSD somewhat.



crOOk said:


> In my experience it's the repeated or prolonged use of dissociatives that makes you psychotic, single doses rarely do that.



Yep.  While a single dose can certainly cause a psychotic episode (especially if you are prone to them or have other risk factors), it's repeated use that does it most of the time.  When you are spending that much time under the influence of dissociatives reality and what's in your mind start to blur and it becomes harder and harder to tell what is actually real and whether your thought processes and actions actually make sense.


----------



## phatass

This stuff sounds dangerous at high doses without a trip sitter and boring at normal/low doses... doubt i'll try this one....


----------



## FrogWarrior

phatass said:


> This stuff sounds dangerous at high doses without a trip sitter and boring at normal/low doses... doubt i'll try this one....



Its not boring at low doses at all. Yesterday I took the last 50mg I had and had a pretty interesting experience. All kinds of things made sense, things I don't usually comprehend, its as if my brains right hemisphere was much more active than usual.


----------



## FrogWarrior

Xorkoth said:


> Also when you do it, do yourself a favor and get both pure HCl and the TA extract and take some of both to make up your total dose... people report that pure HCl only can be stimulating, worryingly so even, and uncomfortable... with the TA as even 25% of my total dose, I felt amazing the whole time, utterly comfortable, no raise in heart rate or blood pressure at all, and afterwards I felt AMAZING.  Also I felt no fear at all.
> 
> A flood dose is utterly unlike lower doses, it was the craziest and most behavior-changing experience of my life. and it really does last nearly full-on for 3 days.  And the metabolites afterwards are a wonderful thing, and can last quite a long time.  Best I've ever felt in my life was days 4-6, after I emerged fully from the dreaming.



Thanks for the advice, I'll do that when the day comes. 3 days, my god, I didn't know it lasted that long. Its interesting how the other alkaloids influence the effects of the experience. I had heard that the other alkaloids increase the harsh side effects, not the other way around but I find root bark pretty relaxing in the low doses I've taken it. I'm looking forward to the day I can do it, but I'll also be bracing myself for it.


----------



## Ziiirp

FrogWarrior said:


> Its not boring at low doses at all. Yesterday I took the last 50mg I had and had a pretty interesting experience. All kinds of things made sense, things I don't usually comprehend, its as if my brains right hemisphere was much more active than usual.



Was this 50mg - dose taken orally ? I could not feel much from 40 mg orally (without tolerance). 

What one has to take into consideration when attempting a high dose is the slow metabolization of the compound, leading to interactions even days after the intake and an accumulation in the blood stream if redosed too early. My highest dose was 80 mg insufflated (40 mg + 40 mg 2 hours later) and I can feel after effects several days later. I cannot imagine coping with the after effects of a ~300 mg overall intake.

I have combined it (also ~80mg insufflated over the course of a few hours) with medium doses of alcohol (a few beers + 1 drink) once without any complications. The day after was all right.


----------



## dreamofrc

I've experienced 50mg a couple times.  It makes me feel a little loopy and out there, with some mild body dissociation.  Combined with some weed it was a nice experience, but nothing special.  Weed does definitely seem to increase both the mental and physical dissociation, like with other dissociatives I've tried.

I've definitely found 100mg+ to be a much more interesting experience with this stuff, but I've also had a lot of experience with dissociatives.  100mg is about 5x as strong as 50mg by my very unscientific estimate, and 130mg was significantly stronger than 100mg.  130mg was definitely getting into some serious manic/delusional territory, but I was still aware that I was just on drugs.  The physical dissociation is pretty strong at 130mg too, not completely disconnected from my body, but very much "operating" it instead of it just being me.

I agree about the after effects lasting for a long time too.  The stronger after effects go away pretty quickly, but after that they gradually fade away over a period of days.  Like I said the after-effects aren't that strong and I can function/go to work/etc, but I definitely feel a little slow mentally for a few days after MXP (gradually lessening over time as you'd expect)


----------



## FrogWarrior

Ziiirp said:


> Was this 50mg - dose taken orally ? I could not feel much from 40 mg orally (without tolerance).
> 
> What one has to take into consideration when attempting a high dose is the slow metabolization of the compound, leading to interactions even days after the intake and an accumulation in the blood stream if redosed too early. My highest dose was 80 mg insufflated (40 mg + 40 mg 2 hours later) and I can feel after effects several days later. I cannot imagine coping with the after effects of a ~300 mg overall intake.
> 
> I have combined it (also ~80mg insufflated over the course of a few hours) with medium doses of alcohol (a few beers + 1 drink) once without any complications. The day after was all right.



Yeah. It gives me nose bleeds so I don't insufflate it anymore, I let it dissolve on my tongue instead. I like the taste. I took it with lyrica, I think pregabalin might amplfy the effects, not sure though. Highest dose I've done was about 150 mg over a 5 hour period and I didn't get effects as strong as I did with diphenidine. Less incapacitating at least. With cannabis things get intense though. Goes very well with cannabinoids IME.


----------



## Listening

FrogWarrior said:


> Yeah. It gives me nose bleeds so I don't insufflate it anymore, I let it dissolve on my tongue instead. I like the taste.



How long do you let it sit? Does it kick in more quickly than oral that way? Stronger?


----------



## petebog

FrogWarrior said:


> Yeah. It gives me nose bleeds so I don't insufflate it anymore, I let it dissolve on my tongue instead. I like the taste. I took it with lyrica, I think pregabalin might amplfy the effects, not sure though. Highest dose I've done was about 150 mg over a 5 hour period and I didn't get effects as strong as I did with diphenidine. Less incapacitating at least. With cannabis things get intense though. Goes very well with cannabinoids IME.



I've found pregs amplify the effects of pretty much everything else, always in a good way.


----------



## hamhurricane

I finally tried this compound at 80mg orally along with two friends who took the same dose. I started with 35mg (after taking sub-threshold doses to test for idiosyncratic reactions) and followed with 45mg thirty minutes later. I found the effect at that dose underwhelming and somewhat uninteresting. There was no stimulation of the sort I have encountered with compounds like 3-MeO-PCP and methoxphenidine seemed to have a bleak and discombobulating quality that I generally dislike in dissociatives. Overall my dose was not high enough to properly evaluate the drug, given the steep dose-response curve I would likely next take this compound at 100mg if I ever were to take it again. Seemingly my two friends enjoyed it, one said that it was very strange and made him "lugubrious and philosophical" the other ended up mixing the methoxphenidine with 15mg 2C-D, which he said was highly enjoyable. I'm sure there is potential in these compounds but I do wonder why the 2-methoxy substituent was chosen in favor of the 3-methoxy, which has higher NMDA affinity (170nm and 100nm respectively).


----------



## crOOk

hamhurricane said:


> I'm sure there is potential in these compounds but I do wonder why the 2-methoxy substituent was chosen in favor of the 3-methoxy, which has higher NMDA affinity (170nm and 100nm respectively).


Got a source for this claim? 

I haven't even heard of the 3-methoxylated version, but if it's true I could imagine it was just much too brutal, similar to why MK-801 isn't very enjoyable for most people. It's just a wild guess. We've already seen a few major psychotic breaks on this one and to be honest these two compounds are really pushing the limits in terms of psychotomimetic effects.


----------



## hamhurricane

crOOk said:


> Got a source for this claim?



http://www.google.com/patents/EP0346791B1?cl=en


----------



## crOOk

hamhurricane said:


> http://www.google.com/patents/EP0346791B1?cl=en


Thanks man!


----------



## Ziiirp

I've tried 60mg orally after 1 week of abstinence and I think the onset is just too delayed. At t+2h:30m I experienced an unexpected mini - "panic attack" for 15 seconds. Tachycardia and extreme physical discomfort I would describe the side effects. It was 30 minutes after ingesting some milk thistle (actually to counteract stomach upset, it should enhance the release of bile fluid), which is said to act on NMDA receptors itself somewhat (plus I ingested some sodium bicarbonate). So that could have been the culprit. What I wanted to express, that I am not satisfied with the slow onset of this compound when taken orally. It is ridiculous IMHO. Insufflated is safer, because you'll feel effects after ~30 minutes. Drugs with such slow processing are a pain not just in the ass to deal with.


----------



## dreamofrc

^ I guess it depends how patient you are and how much you get the urge to re-dose if it's not working.  It does have a really long onset, but it doesn't take THAT much longer to peak (orally) than many other psychoactive substances.  I think the big difference is that it doesn't gradually kick in like a lot of drugs, at least for me.  At 90 minutes after dosing I still feel almost nothing, but not long after that it hits hard and peaks at around the 2 hour mark (on an empty stomach).  DXM (powder) actually has a really similar onset for me.  It's not the same feeling, but much like MXP it takes a good 90 minutes before I start to feel anything, then hits hard soon after that.

I just watch a movie, read a book, etc while I wait.  When I don't know what the hell is going on anymore I know it's working.


----------



## Kebil

Has anybody tried vaporizing this stuff. That is always my favourite way to go (other than with psychedelics)


----------



## Listening

I've vaporized it several times. It does not come on right away, but maybe a bit faster than oral. Certainly more potent, at least at low doses. I would vaporize here and there throughout the weekend, and then regret it during the week as I felt shitty/depressed/off for a few days. I recommend against it but YMMV. If you try, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Kebil

I have a pretty good handle on pharmacokinetics and pharmacodynamics. There are some drugs that shift from one compartment to the next. For instance, propofol, used of surgical anaesthesia, is given intravenous. It rapidly distributes to the brain, where it exerts it's anaesthetic effects. It then further distributes to the fatty tissue, where it really wants to be. As long as the infusions continues, everything is fine. As soon as the infusion is stopped, no more "fresh" propofol is being delivered to the brain, and it redistributes to the adipose tissue. Fentanyl will do this as well. An IV dose rapidly accumulates in the brain, it has lots of blood flowing through it, and fentanyl loves the highly lipid environment of the brain. With time, fentanyl begins to move into the more poorly perfused adipose tissue, where it is even happier. Eventually most of the fentanyl leaches out of the brain in this second phase of distribution to enter the fat. This is sort of like a three compartment model.

I don't know of a case where a drug cycles in and out and then back into any single tissue, that seems pretty far fetched. I can imagine cases where it could be possible, but don't know of any. However, when you are dealing with knocking back one of the main excitatory, mucking around with calcium channels, whose millions of roles have effects on almost every aspect of the global neuronal function, many of them that oppose each other. There are so many possible ways by acting on neuronal circuits and feedback loops that the actions of this drug can itself cause waves and cycles of brain effects without the need for the drug to move from compartment to compartment.

As for causing structural changes to the brain, that is something that would take a substantial amount of damage and destruction for it to become apparent. I really don't think these sorts of structural changes would occur without there being significant neurological and psychological symptoms that would alert persons that things are falling apart. Of course, if they never sober up to see that their brain function is deteriorating, and continue with using, the outcome could be disastrous. 

As for these structural differences in the brains of long term schizophrenia patients, they are not as simple as you might think. Are these changes the cause of schizophrenia, or the result of schizophrenia. Are the produced by the long term antipsychotic drugs that these patients are on? Is atrophy a function of there impoverished educational, social, and emotional lives they often live, especially when they are hospitalized.

Who knows. Daily drug use is a poor way to live your life, at least, for me, it was a terrible choice. Very occasional, moderate, careful use for recreation are something totally different. Daily use of most any psychoactive drug is likely to be detrimental to your long term quality of life (here I should mention that this applies to me and the choices that I made, different people, with different sets of substances may have different result, some better, some much worse). It would be surprising if messing around THE major excitatory neurotransmitter (90% of all excitatory messages are relayed by it), especially at the receptor most intimately linked with the formation, maintenance, and retrieval of memory and the storage of the bits an bytes of our lives could not, possible, cause some extremely dramatic negative benefits. Play smart is all I say.


----------



## crOOk

Very well said Kebil, especially the last paragraph. Serious concerns for your psychological well being aren't raised for me when it comes to occasional recreational dissociative use, however prolonged and repeated heavy use can as we have seen countless times in pcp and dxm users can (and usually will eventually) induce psychotic states. Structural changes aren't necessarily needed for that.

Macroscopically visible structural changes to the brain can also occur within as little as a couple of months by simply changing your hobbies, habits or job. That's why it's just as likely as Kebil has pointed out that these changes seen in many schizophrenic patients are in fact a result rather than a cause of their illness. You would need longitudinal studies (starting with healthy patients) on this to find out for sure, I'm not aware of there being any.

Kebil, I'd recommend you to read the last few pages of the diphenidine thread, vaporizing of that compound is discussed in detail there. Vaporization has always been my preferred ROA for pcp, but things play out very differently for diphenidine.

Also, welcome back to (posting in) the forums. You should do that more frequently since you've made a lot of quality posts.


----------



## Dr.WAGNER

Have had heaven and hell experiences with this now. Would not go above 140mg, and would not bother re-dosing, both put me into uncomfortable and long durations.


----------



## NiceEnough

*High doses*

I have recently been dosing 200mg plus orally and not really feeling anything. Only other dissociative I have done recently is mxp in smaller doses, mxe and a small amount of ketamine. Could this be tolerance? Or a bad batch? Suppliers are normally really good. Wouldn't go any higher.


----------



## dreamofrc

NiceEnough said:


> I have recently been dosing 200mg plus orally and not really feeling anything. Only other dissociative I have done recently is mxp in smaller doses, mxe and a small amount of ketamine. Could this be tolerance? Or a bad batch? Suppliers are normally really good. Wouldn't go any higher.



It's most likely tolerance, although a bad batch isn't impossible either.  You said you've recently done smaller doses of MXP.  Did you feel effects from that?  MXP seems to have a ridiculously long half life and tolerance so even small doses can build up your tolerance quite substantially.  MXE and ketamine probably will contribute to your tolerance as well.  With no tolerance I even noticed the effects from 50mg, let alone 200mg.

The closest together I've ever taken MXP was 5 days apart, and even after 5 days I seemed to still have a noticeable tolerance built up (125mg was weaker than 100mg had been 5 days earlier).  Based on my limited experience I'd say it will take a minimum of a week to get rid of most tolerance, maybe even up to 2 whole weeks.

MXP really isn't a great dissociative for someone who likes to use them on a regular basis, not only because of the tolerance but also because very little is actually known about its dangers.


----------



## NiceEnough

dreamofrc said:


> It's most likely tolerance, although a bad batch isn't impossible either.  You said you've recently done smaller doses of MXP.  Did you feel effects from that?  MXP seems to have a ridiculously long half life and tolerance so even small doses can build up your tolerance quite substantially.  MXE and ketamine probably will contribute to your tolerance as well.  With no tolerance I even noticed the effects from 50mg, let alone 200mg.
> 
> The closest together I've ever taken MXP was 5 days apart, and even after 5 days I seemed to still have a noticeable tolerance built up (125mg was weaker than 100mg had been 5 days earlier).  Based on my limited experience I'd say it will take a minimum of a week to get rid of most tolerance, maybe even up to 2 whole weeks.
> 
> MXP really isn't a great dissociative for someone who likes to use them on a regular basis, not only because of the tolerance but also because very little is actually known about its dangers.



Thanks for helpful answer. It seems quite subtle in lots of ways that can be frustrating for someone used to more 'in-your-face' dissociatives like k and MXE. Going to give it a rest, especially as it isn't really working and I do like to use these types of substances regularly so would like to avoid any potential toxicity.


----------



## Grottbags

Another month or so of on and off usage with MXP and I think I have now  experienced all and everything it has to offer. From personal  experiences over the last 6 months i can confirm that upping the dose of  this is useless, pointless and could even be dangerous. It certainly  becomes more unpleasant the more you put into your system. Plus after  reading some of the posts about the disasters from high doses,  I can  see how this drug could get out of hand if irresponsibly taken. I  recommend the dosage to remain around 80-120mg depending on your own  body. People taking this should really have the smarts to know their  limits. This is what it all comes down to with legal, illegal and  unknown chems afterall. The experience does not get any better by  gobbling more and more of this stuff so those who are prone to addictive  behaviour/psychologically thinking the more the merrier should probably  find another substance or ensure they are capable of control and  awareness. 

This is the last post I think I will make on this  substance as I think everything has been covered that I am capable of  talking about. So to conclude:

I think the best way to take MXP  is orally. I measure up 100mg in capsules and swallow. I have noticed  the chemical seems to somehow stay as a whole blob (I imagine) it goes  into my stomach and stays as a whole. Because if I've not eaten, i guess  my metabolism processes it quite quickly and it can hit me in around  half hour to an hour. When Ive had a big fat dinner and ate a capsule  straight after it feels like it must just hang around my stomach waiting  to be processed in line. Food goes through first and it can take up to  3-5 hours to kick in. Here's how I discovered and confirmed the motions  of MXP based on my body:

Day 1: Had massive sunday dinner about  6:30pm. its been a sunny day. been pigging out on choc and ice creams,  smoked a couple of spliffs, im bored. 8:30pm decided to eat a "fun  bomb"  (100mg capsule MXP, I have 6 left that i made up a week or so  ago) Watched tv, didnt feel creative or effects of mxp,  in the end as  nothing happened, i fell sleep around midnight

Day 2: woke up  about 10am, slight fuzzy insides, remembered I'd munched a fun bomb  yesterday, so it must have done its thing whilst i was asleep. curious!

Day  3: bored at home again. early afternoon. not eaten a thing so far  today. lets eat a fun bomb. BOOM. 1 hour i was bobbling around quite  happily, in my last post I said it makes me creative, I use this to  start projects (scanning some old flyers, making facebook pages, the  whole day learning and absorbing info like a geek. Ended up watching  history documentaries on the Tudors  Very nice day, filled with  knowledge, back to school, felt great. 

Day 4 - day off - normal

Day  5: pottering about, not sure what to do with myself, ate some  dinner,watched tv, bored. fuck it. lets do a fun bomb and get creative.  Ate capsule about half hour after dinner (7pm) Just like day 1, nothing  happened. By 9, 10 even 11pm, still no effect. However, id slept alot  the day before so wasnt tired so I stayed up watching films and  documentaries. Didnt move around much either, just zombied out. Decided  to go to bed and read at 1am. Reading about physics and time travel  possibilities stirred my brain, i could also start feeling the buzz and  by around 2am i noticed the buzz feeling starting up. In the end i spent  the next 4-5 hours reading, learning, doing my courses on coursera.org,  knowledge, info, brain was like a sponge, absolutely loving this  chilled mood lying in bed, mellowed and gaining knowledge of allthings  and everything of interest to me. By around 8-9am i felt somewhat tired  and turned some comedy on and laid with eyes closed trailing off into  dream land giggling in my head at the tv then into dreams and sleep. 

Day  6: Did it all again, I have managed to so far apply for 6 volunteering  jobs around my local area, im in the processs of looking to move house  anyway and have not only sourced a place, ive since then visited and got  all that hassle out the way and due to move in 3 weeks, i've read 3  books, and feel very damn productive this last week. Ive not increased  my dose. Just one capsule in a day. Ive eaten well and forged a routine.  I now understand how long it takes with or without food and I strongly  recommend eating first as it detensifys (is that a word?) the buzz  leaving you with a nice, lengthly, productive ability to think and  process information at whatever task you set yourself. 

Very  pleased with MXP for getting stuff sorted. Will be keeping a supply in  my drawer for future days when much is to be achieved. 

If you  don't be greedy with it, it is definately a very useful brain tool for  studies and absorbing information. One happy Brain  Just be careful x


----------



## NiceEnough

Very helpful personal account of experience with MXP above, thank you. Not sure I am quite finished with it yet, but it definitely isn't particular recreational in any real sense. Yesterday took 120mg bombed. Felt relaxed, detached, slightly melancholic at times. Was by the sea so enhanced my appreciation of my surroundings. Came on in about an hour, was definitely gone within 8 with no obvious residual effects. Clearheaded, slight effect on speech though still able to talk. Seems to suit solitary pursuits. Did some yoga on it which was nice. Still not clear about long term value of this stuff. Did feel easy to put my ego out of the way on it which was nice. Also helped me realise I seem to have lost my passport which is seriously annoying but really glad to find out now so I can try and sort something out ASAP. Don't think it would have crossed my mind without MXP. Interesting stuff, well worth careful investigation but don't expect too much. And to echo what has been said above, I really don't think there is much point taking too much (e.g. Much more than 120mg) or redosing. Tolerance builds very very quickly.


----------



## phatass

is there any K like euphoria on this one? or is it more just like at high doses u get that unpleasant WTF is going on DXM dirty feel?


----------



## dreamofrc

phatass said:


> is there any K like euphoria on this one? or is it more just like at high doses u get that unpleasant WTF is going on DXM dirty feel?



Nothing approaching the euphoria of K, and at the doses I've tried (up to 150mg) nowhere near any sort of "hole".  It feels much cleaner than DXM though, and doesn't cause any sedation or nausea like DXM does.  Most of the euphoria from MXP seems to just be enjoying the feeling (or lack of) of your body being completely disconnected and numb.  Moving around, walking, dancing, etc feels amazing.

I've found weed has enormous potentiation with MXP as well (even more than with DXM).  I usually smoke some around the 2 hour mark (when I start to really feel it) and the weed seems to just kick it into a whole different gear.  Much more dissociation both physically and mentally, and more euphoric as well.


----------



## dr. dissociative

Another warning story here I'm afraid - messed up pretty bad the other day.  I know I'm probably going to get some shit for being so ridiculously irresponsible with my dosage/actions, but rest assured I have learned my lesson and I am going to be taking a break from dissociatives and probably avoiding methoxphenidine and diphenidine forevermore (tbh the only reason I have been using them at all is because I am currently unable to source MXE - my drug of choice - and as most UK users will probably be well aware of, ketamine is as good as a waste of time and money at the moment).  Anyway, I my story is rather long so I will try and keep it as condensed as possible.  If anyone is too lazy to read on, the main point I want to make is that this substance is NOT safe at higher dosages (500mg in my case, spread over a day but the majority taken within around an hour).  Additionally, this should be common sense to anyone with any knowledge of the drug or dissociatives in general, but it is NOT to be taken in a public setting.  Obviously this isn't so much the case with some of the more popular dissociatives such as MXE and ketamine in lower dosages, but after a fair few trials with both methoxphenidine and diphenidine, I have found it near on impossible to properly guage a low recreational dose due to the decievingly long come up.

Anyway, to cut a long story short I consumed an entire half gram bag of methoxphenidine mostly at once except from a couple of smaller dosages earlier in the day.  I am well aware that this is an absolutely STUPID dosage, but I have a relatively high tolerance to dissociatives (both natural tolerance and accumulative tolerance from semi-regular binges, although I have never been a daily user of any dissociative for a prolonged period of over a week or two).  I had also taken this dosage on a recent occasion at home and had a relatively tame experience, which contributed to my MASSIVE overestimation of my tolerance.  I was by myself and the weather was nice, so the plan of action was to walk out to a secluded I had found earlier in my local park and meditate until I felt fit to walk home.  However, as I became increasingly dissociated, I found myself wandering out into the city with no particular plan in mind until I eventually had to sit down next to a pavement in a relatively busy part of town.  At this point, my memory of the events of the night begin to blur... soon I was in a complete state of either dissociation or delerium (I remember I was joint at the arm with someone siemese twin style, but whether this was a dream state or I was grabbing on to some poor dudes arm as he was trying to help me I have no idea).  

Complete blackout for... I have no idea how long but multiple hours.  When I started to come to, I finally came to the realisation that I was in A&E.  I tried to explain to the doctors there that I was fine to walk home, but was barely able to speak at this point.  It wasn't until later that I was told that during the period I had blacked out, I had been taken to the hospital in an ambulance and had apparently was on the brink of death with my blood pressure levels, heart rate, acidity of blood (I don't know much about medicine, but I'm pretty sure acidity of blood was mentioned on multiple occasions).  

Essentially my warning ends here, but my story continues lol.  Apparently I had been given high dosages of sedatives by the hospital (could have fooled me, was still tripping balls - perhaps past etizolam abuse rendered this medication ineffective).  After a couple of hours in A&E under watchful eyes, I was taken to the overnight ward.  I requested to leave several times, but was told I was under the hospitals care of duty because of the medication I had been given.  At this point I was determined to go home (and since I had left without my wallet, I was under the false impression that I was anonymous at this point - as it turns out I must have revealed my name and address at some point).  After several trips to the bathroom to get my bearings, I waited until the police and hospital staff were distracted and walked straight out and back to my flat feeling like a badass... until about 5 minutes later when I recieved a call revealing that I was officially a missing person at this point, and two police officers were on their way to collect me and bring me back to the hospital to have a final blood test.

So I ended up back where I started now feeling a little less badass than before (especially as my parents had been informed that I was now a missing person as they were on my NHS details as my next of kin... luckily I have managed to convince them I was simply ridiculously drunk).  I was given final blood pressure and blood tests at this point.  This was probably nearing 12 hours after my final dosage, and I was told that I was still in a bad enough way that it was recommended that I stayed the night.  Perhaps foolishly, I declined and returned home.  I made sure to remain hydrated until I was able to catch a couple of hours kip before getting on with my life.  I have noticed no adverse health effects since, apart from sore muscles (although I cannot attribute this to the methoxphenidine as I have been rather active since the experience).

Anyway, that is my story.  The message which I want to convey is one of a warning - the increase in blood pressure is very real with this substance (as has been reported elsewhere).  Furthermore, don't take high doses of dissociatives in public.  At best, you'll make a fool of yourself, at worse, somebody will call an ambulance on you.

Also, no other substances were used on the day of question besides cannabis, which I am well accustomed to.

EDIT: forgot to mention, all dosages were taken orally.


----------



## Limpet_Chicken

Perhaps this was an idiosyncratic reaction?

I myself have taken MXP at doses up to just short of 300mg (IV, at which point, this dosage level has definitely produced some INTENSE holes) and diphenidine at up to 3g spaced over two days, without noting any negatives, aside from the extremely poor solubility of diphenidine in H2O, making 5ml barrels needed if one is going to shoot this without turning into a pincushion.

In contrast to the nasty experience related by dr.dissociative, I've found these to be quite benign and forgiving compounds.

Or perhaps its me thats reacting strangely to them, but thus far I have found absolutely no negative side effects from it, save only once from diphenidine, and that being some mere trifling discomfort upon intranasal administration of a wee pinch or two up the nose whilst on my way home from buying the diphenidine, a low, low dose for me.

Took a nice long scenic walk home after the metro tram system serving my city was down for some sort of repair/renovation work, had to get a replacement bus service, and couldn't for the life of me find the point to get the replacement service home, so had to buy another ticket and get part of the way, then take a shortcut through a nice quiet suburb area.

Gave a nice sparkle to my otherwise stress of a trip home

Been doing diphenidine, and when its available, MXP (awful name, but its being sold as branded 'pellets' labelled 'MXP', containing 145mg per 'pellet' unit. Now in some (UK) head shops [I'll say nothing more precise than 'sold in some shops'] so I guess we are stuck with the name now. MXP and diphenidine both have been flying off the shelves faster than food aid in a gaza slum after a hash oil airstrike, but especially the MXP)

Those who say its shallow, and doesn't seem to produce a hole, at any dose, let me confirm, that it can be anything but shallow, and certainly does not lack the capacity to produce one heck of a hole. IV use seems to me, to be the best way with this one(MXP seems the more suited to this than diphenidine, due to the respectable solubility of MXP compared to that big lipophilic oilslick that is diphenidine)

I've been doing these on the weekends, and every other week come payday, I've recently been going through 3-4g over the weekend (I.V) and had some pretty amazing experiences.

Aside from MK-801 SAR, I think one could extrapolate much from the SAR of the parent compound, lefetamine.

I suspect these may well have some opioid activity, a more likely property in these, than in the arylcyclohexylamines, as was thought to be the case for some of them at one point. Lefetamine itself IS an opioid agonist, on a par with codeine apparently.

I suspect that diphenidine might make a fairly decent detox aid actually, in several respects for opioid users.

One reason of course being the NMDAr antagonism, which is known to reduce/lower development of MOR agonist tolerance, theres some decent stimulant activity, especially in diphenidine IMO, and if there is mild to moderate opioid activity present, then that would help lessen withdrawals also, to something easy to taper off on just the diphenidine/MXP.

Plus diphenidine hangs around, and I mean REALLY hangs around. I've felt the effects of those 3g sessions for a week and a half, week and three quarters almost afterwards, not full dissociation, just great mood lift, afterglow. And I suspect that one or the other of these two may well be more potent opioids than lefetamine itself. I'm a chronic pain patient, not looking to taper, or quit my opioid use, as whilst I do use recreationally, certainly, I still need them to get around without pain.

Currently taking a minimum of 90-120mg IV morphine and 20 of oxy twice to three times a day, yet I was able to almost totally suspend use of the opioids without experiencing withdrawal, and of course, no amount of codeine can stand up to that.

IMO there is much more to MXP and diphenidine than at first meets the eye.
Fucking love 'em so far. 

First time I did MXP, I ended up in hell, literally, but not as a suffering soul in purgatory, type experience, but more like an anthropologist, out there to study the hades-native ecosystems.

Fucked up weird, but amazing nevertheless. MXP/diphenidine have both holed me as hard as MXE/4-MeO-PCP/ket ever have, and then some.


----------



## phatass

Thx Dreamofrc

would s/l be a good way to go for a faster come-up (without needles)? better than ssnorting/oral?

edit: parachuted 170mg's, at t +50 minutes i'm very unimpressed, i was expecting something a lot more "in your face", can this drug be "worked" to get desired effects? have i nt given it enough time yet?

edit: ok now i get it


----------



## Polytoxic

In a suicide attempt I ingested 1000mg and was already on a very high dose of Benzos. Tolerance to MXP was low but Benzos high. I was writing to someone and only 5min after swallowing the powder I noticed something extremely strong coming on. I wrote whoah that. And that was it. The last thing I noticed was a very loud and deep sinus tone. I tried to write this but it was impossible. The next thing I know is that a was looking at my lamp lying on my side but didn't recognized it. So I thought I am in someone else's house and need to get out quick. While trying to get up I I knocked everything over in my room. Somehow I made it outside because I was told that I looked through windows. I think I was put back in my bed by someone where I saw my cat flying and everything looked like my room was rebuild in 18th century style. When I woke up I had cuts and bruises all over my body and my back hurt because I fell down so often. But nothing serious. Please always use a trip sitter on high doses because you basically could think there's something inside you and cut yourself open. Some of my wounds look so clean like done with a knife. Anything could happen. I can't understand how I am alive after this.


----------



## Xorkoth

I'm glad you're still in the land of the living... did this just happen?  You might want to check out The Dark Side forum for some support.


----------



## norm4n

15:30: Took 65mg. Talked about acid trips with friends. 
17:30: Took another 35mg. Disassociative head space. Feels very dreamy and somehow I feel a connection with my computer. Played some games. 
19:15: Took another 35mg. I think this will be the last dose for today. I feel like I'm on Zopiclon. My skin and mouth feels a bit numb and tingly. It feels like a friend of mine sits besides me the whole time. Like she is connected with my left brain. Tears come to my eyes when thinking of it. Very overwhelming but utterly comfortable. I can't imagine how life feels, when beeing sober. Everything is blurry and feels like a dream. There is no sedation. It's fun to move around. Very wonky. Slow, but clear headed. It's not neutral like MXE, it's more of a warm trip. Like the perfect winter drug. I know it's summer. But this day feels like winter. Raining outside, dark room. No lights. Summer's almost gone. Thinking is very abstracted from emotions. Very interesting. Body begins to wobble. Will lay on bed and watch Koyaanisqatsi. Seems like the best thing to do at the moment. Feels like I'm umm at this place when I was 10 years younger. Took zopiclon and weed. I feel like I'm home some kind or like on holidays. Don't know. But something is missing.
21:10 This is a very intense experience. I can't describe it. It also doesn't matter but wow. Spiritual shit. Super nihilistic. I'm so god damn free. Visited my dead grandpa (RIP). Most cleansing experience ever. Existentialism on it's own. Pure fucking god, that's what I am. Floating in fucking heaven man. Never felt this free before. I'm the new born. 
21:17 Open minded. Connected to everything. I am the master of this universe. Get this shit.


----------



## norm4n

Can somebody please tell me when I do get sober?


----------



## Xorkoth

Should be a few hours from what I've read.  MXP is a pretty long-lasting substance.  Don't worry, you'll get there, sounds like you're enjoying it in the meantime.


----------



## norm4n

23:23: Boy. Oh boy. Enjoying is definitely not the right word. I lost my mind completely after feeling like a god. Watched Baraka and wow. This was the most profound experience in my life ever. I'd took a lot of LSD and tryptamines in high doses but this is a whooooole different story. Overfeeding my head. This substance broke many doors wide open. This is really serious stuff. Not a toy. Someone here called it 'happy pill'. It's not. At least for me. That's a really great substance, but I don't know if I'll ever do it again. Not back to baseline, but the peak is over. Wooosh. Will go to sleep now. 

In the beginning it felt very silly and hedonistic but than it completely took me off. I don't want to miss this experience though. 

Please watch out. MXE is a frozen shithole compared to this  This compound is existentialism in it's purity.


----------



## Xorkoth

Very interesting.  Seems like people have an even harder time describing diphenidine and MXP than they do describing other dissociatives.  I must admit I'm curious, not sure I'll go there though.


----------



## Polytoxic

Thanks for the advise Xorkoth. The main reason was that I was alone for a very long time and my father is dying of cancer, my grandmother is in coma since a few days and I wanted to go with them. I also quit Buprenorphine 2 weeks ago and was coming down from a Methylphenidate/Alcohol binge. Since then I contacted a old friend who finally pulled me out of my hole. I still have to come down from the Flubromazepam. Insane halflife and accumulation. But this one friend who I have not seen for years helps me very much. A real angel on earth. I'm fine now and wont do something that stupid anymore.
Back to topic. It took longer than 5min but the whole trip is very hard to remember. The first thing was the sound in my ears like two huge subwoofers on each side. The numbness was already familiar to me but I was never sucked in the "hole" so fast. The main problem is it doesn't immobilize you like K and you have no control. It's so hard to describe the effects... Or to remember what happened in the time I was "gone". Just remember falling down every time I tried to stand up. Even the next day. It was a very spiritual experience when I came "down" but my there are simply no words to describe this. 120mg produced similar effects. Stick to low doses without a sitter. Things can get out of control very easy but I suffer no bad after effects beside backpain and 110/40 blood pressure and low heart rate the next day
. I will see a doc soon to make a brain image because I survived 100mg Pyrazolam and 200mg Etizolam before.


----------



## Ziiirp

norm4n said:


> Can somebody please tell me when I do get sober?



You took ~135mg orally. Interpolated from my trials with oral doses (low->70mg), you should not feel completely baseline until 4-5 days after the experience. If you are relatively disso-naive like myself and dosed orally, then you should feel slightly detached/emotionless for a few days after your experiment. I think the substance provides a nice experience but remains in the organism quite too long, particularly when dosed orally (even if that does not make much sense). When I insufflated ~70mg I felt fine the next days. I will try the nasal application again next time and see if I can validate my allegations. Unfortunately my version of the hcl is very coarse-grained and not suitable for this ROA.

Edit :

The main effects sequence for oral doses I would describe as follows :

- 2h comeup (you should not redose in between)
- 3-4h dissociation (for me couch-locking, dreamy)
- 3-4h stimulation (mania)
- 48h-96h after effects (slight detached feeling, potentially dangerous drug interactions)


----------



## Methox23

Anyone else notice how time flies when you're on this stuff? 

Took 110mg at 4:30 GMT, orally. Typing feels weird and walking.

My body feels robotic, lol


----------



## norm4n

Ziiirp said:


> You took ~135mg orally. Interpolated from my trials with oral doses (low->70mg), you should not feel completely baseline until 4-5 days after the experience. If you are relatively disso-naive like myself and dosed orally, then you should feel slightly detached/emotionless for a few days after your experiment.


Thanks. I'm not used to dissociatives. I try a new one every 3 month, maybe. Today I felt tired, had headaches and am still quite careless. Walking doesn't feel normal and my sight was a bit blurry sometimes. Better than DXM though. 

@Methox23: I felt like the white one in the background. But it was more a kind of a mech suite, like in Neon Genesis Evangelion  

Maybe next time I use 100mg initial and don't redose for shorter duration.


----------



## StreetHalo91

norm4n said:


> Can somebody please tell me when I do get sober?


This sums MXP up completely for me tbh. Dosed right, the early/mid parts of the experience feel absolutely incredible for me, like I've taken ket and MDMA at the same time, insane euphoria and wonderfully bizarre feelings. Partway through though this seems to change and the mood becomes much more susceptible to change, sometimes for the worse. If you're prepared for it you can deal with it, but a lot of the time once the initial euphoric rush wears off you'll be willing sobriety... If it felt like the comeup/early period the whole time would be the greatest drug ever... Diphenidine can be similar but because it isn't as initially ridiculously euphoric you get used to the mindset a bit easier so will feel less precarious on it (sometimes lol).

This goes for "lower" doses only btw, high doses of MXP are something completely else and can be awe-inspiring, confusing and/or absolutely terrifying. Second time I took MXP accidentally took a bit too much and thought I'd died and was in some kind of surreal purgatory for hours, one of the strongest and scariest times I've had on any drug ever. Redosing also tends to fuck me up with MXP, usually adds more paranoia and mania at a higher ratio than euphoria and cos of the long come up/come down it's insanely hard to judge correctly. Diphenidine can have similar issues but to nowhere near the same level for me, there's something about that "2-Meo" addition that gives MXP the power to take you further to heaven but also to drag you to further hell in the same session. Though don't get me wrong diphenidine can be proper cray with high doses and redoses too...


----------



## samm2

"Plus diphenidine hangs around, and I mean REALLY hangs around. I've felt the effects of those 3g sessions for a week and a half, week and three quarters almost afterwards, not full dissociation, just great mood lift, afterglow. And I suspect that one or the other of these two may well be more potent opioids than lefetamine itself. I'm a chronic pain patient, not looking to taper, or quit my opioid use, as whilst I do use recreationally, certainly, I still need them to get around without pain."

Thankyou limpet, I've been trying to work out the pharmacokinetics of diph and my experience totally confirms this weird phenomenon. This would also mean caution would be advised especially with redosing diph ....thought I was imagining things...


----------



## phatass

MXP like 3-Meo-PCP did absoluly nothing for me... i doon't understand.... the MXP i dosd 280mg at the most and.... nothing. My only theory is it could be something to do ith the Abilify (aripipraole) i take..;. does this sound right?


----------



## Xorkoth

I'm betting that's it phatass.  I don't know the specifics of the interaction of antipsychotics/SSRIs and dissociatives, but I am guessing they severely block the effects, as they do with psychedelics.  Though judging from your conversations around here I am guessing you can still trip on psychedelics.


----------



## phatass

yeah, Abilify (aripiprazole) is a very weak anti-psych compared to ALL the others..... tryptamines, dopaminey stims (so no MDA, MDMA+analogues)  PEA's and downers go gown fine, lovely experiences... it's just those two dissossiatives that didn't work at all.... whereas K, DXM and MXE work fine....


----------



## norm4n

Today I still don't feel normal. Still walking like a robot. At least in my opinion. Thinking of trying Diphenidine. Sounds like a good choice ^^


----------



## phatass

tried sniffing and oral, in theory vaping would make no difference no?


----------



## Ziiirp

If you did not feel much from 3-meo-PCP, then MXP won't effect you, either. They both are potent DRI (from what I read) in contrast to MXE and DXM which mainly act on 5-HTP-receptors (additionally to their NMDA-antagonism).

I tried 65mg insufflated yesterday (6 days after the 70mg oral dose) and did feel a bit dissociated. As others mentioned, tolerance drops very slowly with this one. But today I don't feel the after effects as with oral dosing (tiredness, lack of emotions). If it is not placebo it must have something to do with the reuptake of dopamine inside other body regions than the brain when dosing orally,  which gives a better body high but also a more pronounced come down. 

I think I'll stick to insufflation only, though the drip on the throat and the sneezing-reflex are quite pronounced. The quicker comeup (20 minutes vs. 120 minutes) is a definitve advantage.


----------



## norm4n

It is, but your nose won't make it on the long run, probably. Had some blood in my snot, the day after.


----------



## phatass

^same here, was sneezing blood out one nostril


----------



## Ziiirp

If one plans to dose rather frequently (>every week), then of course it is not a good idea to snort high amounts every time. But once a week ~70mg should be manageable for the average nose (if you do not insufflate other caustic stuff in the meantime). And I rather fuck up my nose than my stomach/rectum/eyeball/other membranes. Generally I choose the ROA, that results in the best effects/hangover ratio and for many substances that's intranasally for me.


----------



## Limpet_Chicken

Yeah, no worries. My guess is it has a great tendency to dissolve into body fat; although I have very, very little of that to speak of.


----------



## Jabberwocky

MXP on the tail end of an AMT high was very intense. As for people mentioning that they haven't "holed" on the drug - i took around 250mg of the substance over a period of about 6-7 hours, found myself holing about 3 times, i found that snorting it was ineffective to be honest, it would just get clogged up in there so i ended up redosing by gumming. 

Not sure if its a wise thing - and it also seemed very addictive like ketamine for me. I was literally in shreds (upset) by the time it had finished, and was craving more. I now have 2 grams in my possession and am sort of scared to break open a bag frankly.

The stupid body feeling was fantastic. Like i said, i closed my eyes and entered the "void" so to speak.


----------



## NiceEnough

I really don't bother with snorting this stuff, never seems to work. However, I have to say, orally, at the right doses, methoxphenidine really interests me. Took about 150mg bombed yesterday, ended up really dissociated and high but able to have a really profound and meaningful long chat with a friend. The whole experience was very transformational and has left me with some powerful lessons learnt and a different attitude to my drug taking - I was beginning to get carried away taking too much etizolam in particular, and it has left me much more aware of how things were progressing with etis and with a wish to stop or at least seriously control my use. I will definitely use again, when the time is right. I like this stuff. Never taken enough to 'hole' with it but find the experience of relatively lucid dissociation very useful and insightful. I have taken it before and fallen asleep and had the most extraordinary, colourful, psychedelic dreams ever. Can only remember flashes but they are amazing flashes, and woke up feeling like I had learnt something. I really think for the right person you can get a lot out of methoxphenidine.


----------



## Good Day

Did anyone used it via IM injection?  What was your dose? Is it safe to use it via IM? (ask this because this is my prefered method of using MXE, haven't tried MXP yet)


----------



## Methox23

I love how light your body feels when you're on this, like being on the moon or something, it's all so effortless


----------



## Jabberwocky

Jesus.... I've just been holed for about 3 hours, was like being on a high dose of opiates??? Was one of the most euphoric experiences I've ever had, was about 300-400mg of mxp. This stuff is literally magical

I can't even describe what I just felt and am still feeling.. I was watching nebraska in a dream like state...  It was magical, l


----------



## Jabberwocky

I can't even describe what I felt it was literally just like being wrapped in a cloud?


----------



## Methox23

I bombed about 150mg at 4:30 and holed, was fucked for about 2 hours.. The strange thing is, it felt exactly like when I holed on Methoxetamine, crazy amount of mania, my feet felt like they could only go on  set steps on the floor, really fucking intense


----------



## NiceEnough

Used again, around 100mg orally. Due to tolerance from taking previous day less intense, but still enjoyable. Energy, euphoria, lucid disassociation, really helped facilitate a great evening (went to a party), dancing etc. Has solidified my belief that when taken responsibly and carefully, this can be both an insightful and fun/enjoyable chemical. Although I am not one for IM as a ROA, would be interested to hear from those who have done so at doses that produce particularly noticeable effects. Also, if anyone has plugged this stuff, would also like to hear, but does not seem to be easily water-soluble so this may present a problem with absorption?


----------



## NiceEnough

p.s. just wanted to say I haven't experienced any serious negative side-effects from methoxphenidine as of yet and have used quite a few times. Definitely enjoying some kind of standard dissociative afterglow/anti-depressive properties after an experience, although I can't say i feel that much from it the day after, although I have been sticking to 100-150mg without redosing that regularly. No obvious mental or physical impairment. It certainly has a stimulating effect while on it with some definite euphoria. I find this doesn't necessarily last the whole trip though and can sort of 'die down' or something, leading to I think what others have described as a point where dysphoria can set in. It may be worthwhile adding some kind of quality stimulant at this point, or just riding it out, but there may also be issues about raising your heart rate too high if you did this. Don't know. I have generally used alcohol with it as well which I find has helped, plus often a benzo at the end, although not sure this is necessary, as have actually also slept on it once or twice. Interesting, because the stimulating properties suggest it would present some obstacles to sleep but definitely hasn't for me at the times when I have slept on it. I am definitely really interesting in exploring this one further. Got some more on the way soon so will report back from my next adventure!


----------



## Jabberwocky

the thing i noticed about MXP was a really nasty headache on the comedown, and the come up consisted of an incredibly fast heart beat followed by the hole, overcome the fear of the heart beat because it will slow soon. don't panic. that will make things worse, if it is however getting to a point where its freakishly abnormal then it's time to call for help, if you even can, by that point i was finding it difficult to do anything.... so be careful- was a little scary because it wasn't a typical headache, didn't hurt very much but was very noticeable in a strange manner... also the comedown after the hole is a scary experience because you don't really know what's just happened and your short term memory gets shot to hell. i had the fear that i'd be stuck in a permanent state of retiredness quite literally. trying to sleep yesterday was very difficult too..althought i had one hell of a time on the stuff, it's definitely got some danger associated with it which people need to be careful with. i'm really not an advocate or good person to listen to regarding dosing because i have a  tendency to push everything to where nobody has been before, but seriously, be careful. i had a full on OBE with this stuff yesterday, forgot i had legs, arms, anything - my memory was impaired to hell.... wasn't prepared for it at all. the hole lasted around 3-4 hours for me and the comedown was pretty terrifying but i kept reminding myself i was still under the influence of an incredibly potent dissociative and it calmed me down..... for some though.... i think it would be easy to lose it.


----------



## NiceEnough

synthetix said:


> the thing i noticed about MXP was a really nasty headache on the comedown, and the come up consisted of an incredibly fast heart beat followed by the hole, overcome the fear of the heart beat because it will slow soon. don't panic. that will make things worse, if it is however getting to a point where its freakishly abnormal then it's time to call for help, if you even can, by that point i was finding it difficult to do anything.... so be careful- was a little scary because it wasn't a typical headache, didn't hurt very much but was very noticeable in a strange manner... also the comedown after the hole is a scary experience because you don't really know what's just happened and your short term memory gets shot to hell. i had the fear that i'd be stuck in a permanent state of retiredness quite literally. trying to sleep yesterday was very difficult too..althought i had one hell of a time on the stuff, it's definitely got some danger associated with it which people need to be careful with. i'm really not an advocate or good person to listen to regarding dosing because i have a  tendency to push everything to where nobody has been before, but seriously, be careful. i had a full on OBE with this stuff yesterday, forgot i had legs, arms, anything - my memory was impaired to hell.... wasn't prepared for it at all. the hole lasted around 3-4 hours for me and the comedown was pretty terrifying but i kept reminding myself i was still under the influence of an incredibly potent dissociative and it calmed me down..... for some though.... i think it would be easy to lose it.


Can you be more specific about kinds of dosages and re-dosing if there was? I have been pretty cautious and it's treated me pretty kindly. But people need to know if there really is a point where it gets potentially dangerous. Thanks dude, glad you had fun, sorry to hear about the less the pleasant parts.


----------



## Jabberwocky

well me being me i eyeballed my doses of MXP - i'd say it would be around 400mg of MXP total pushing it over the course of about 4 hours or so. first dose was considerably lower, second was much higher. like i said it was an incredibly insightful and incredible experience which left me literally thinking "what the fuck" after it happened, having to calm myself down after quite literally repeating that phrase over and over louder and louder. but the comedown was very rough - psychologically. i was very scared of my surroundings and the experience i'd just had, and it could have led to a really nasty situation if i hadnt of just kept reassuring myself. i even forgot what the hell i'd taken and was even questioning if i'd taken MXP to begin with in a very manic/dark sort of manner after the experience, thinking i'd perhaps eaten a load of some psychedelic - DMT even, just because it was so mind shatteringly unbelievable as to what happened. 

the danger that came with it i think was mainly down to comedown. the come up on the second dose was scarish as i had this strange throbbing headache that i've not experienced before and i noticed my heart started to race quite a lot - but thats when i literally was removed from my body and transported into another world. extremely euphoric and enjoyable, but really pushing it to the limits frankly.

the first dose i took didn't produce those effects - they just kind of lifted my into a dream like state watching nebraska and strangely as the film is in black and white my vision actually turned colour blind, and i floated into a very peaceful tranquil state. it was fascinating. this was a nice dose - almost just before the "hole" occurs. the hole is fun, but be prepared for a lot of mind fucking, rolling on the floor (i think i was) and complete detachment from your own body.


----------



## NiceEnough

400mg is a massive dose for this stuff! I am slightly wary of holing on methoxphenidine, principally because of the kind of side-effects you mention. I can feel the potential for them at lower doses. Got some arriving tomorrow I hope so might push it a little further, you've inspired me  Nevertheless, i don't think you really need to top 200mg for this, and in terms of safety and wouldnt advise going over that from personal experience. That's just me though. Maybe getting soft in my 'old' age! Also, I am enjoying avoiding the confusion of the hole, being able to maintain conversation (almost) properly, keeping relatively lucid while enjoying some serious dissociation. To be honest, find it tricky to hole on many things these days, got quite pronounced dissociative tolerance that seems to cross ketamine and most analogues/relatives.


----------



## Jabberwocky

no you will not be able to maintain any sort of conversation whatsoever, i departed from my body and was doing all sorts of crazy shit in my room before the hole ended and i realised i was alive again.


----------



## NiceEnough

Taking MXP a bit further today, initial dose, roughly 150mg with 2 small re-doses, roughly 30/40mg. Starting to get the standard dissociative head-buzz, but still no visual or conversation impairment. Well, It is actually slowing me right down now and making typing hard. I will report from the other side 

p.s. microscales were stolen so now trying to eyeball doses. Aware of the dangers


----------



## Jabberwocky

becareful with this stuff. it does give a really intense out of body experience. I've now holed on it twice, once just on its own and secondly was yesterday while taking aMT and allyescaline ontop of it. tolerance rises very quickly and the hole duration shortens quite substantially. had to dose a lot higher yesterday to get to a hole, and again, woke up in absolute terror of what the hell happened

frankly its quite forgiving if taken on its own, it doesn't seem to pose many dangers.... and the first time i dosed up was insanely high 250mg or so, then taken to 400mg.... but just be aware that it does induce a rapid heart rate, don't panic when this happens.... thats when you know you're about to hole


----------



## Ziiirp

May I ask what is your usual dose with Methoxetamine ? Just to get an insight about the estimated potency of MXP. Seems to me it has half the potency of MXE. Does it also produce a hangover for you taken orally in that high dose range ? Because with insufflation the only perceived negative after effect is a dry nose (dose <80mg) IMHO.


----------



## NiceEnough

My usual dose was 150mg, but I have recently increased it to around 170mg orally. This doesn't produce a 'hole' with me, but then I have taken the substance reasonably regularly, building from around 80mg, and have a strong general tolerance to dissociatives from regular use of ketamine and then MXE in the past. Sounds like other folks like synthentix are taking high doses, from 250mg up to 400mg or higher, but I am not comfortable yet increasing to these levels. Experimenting slowly with this one, because it sounds and feels like it could be pretty mad if I did end up holing. In terms of relative potency, I am not sure I can compare it to MXE directly, it feels like quite a different drug in many ways, and is structurally quite different I think. With MXE, I haven't properly holed either (although have got close with closed eyes and music), and have done quite heavy doses, including 70 - 100mg, although rarely all at once. Please bear in mind I have built up quite a tolerance to dissociatives through regular ketamine use over the years followed by fairly regular use of MXE so I may not be your average case. I would definitely be careful with this one, it does feel like it increases your heart rate and has a notably stimulating effect, although I have quite low blood pressure normally so I don't feel this is a major concern for me.


----------



## NiceEnough

I would really like to reiterate, I have really grown to enjoy and benefit from this substance. For me and my experience with it, the relative (and I say relatively because I am sure to outsiders I am still clearly inebriated) lucidity and clarity of the dissociative high you get from it makes it more sociable and 'practical' (if that's the right word) at the doses I have taken it at (see my posts above) than ketamine or mxe (the only other dissociatives I have tried properly - tried PCP once but not enough or in big enough doses to be worth talking about I think). Nevertheless, other people in this thread have indicated that there clearly is a point where a 'hole' can be achieved if that's what you are looking for. I am interested in experiencing this, but working slowly up to it. I also find the afterglow, or subsequent antidepressant effects I get from it in the following few days, really quite a bonus. Please bear in mind my overall tolerance to dissociatives. I wouldn't necessarily want to be an outright advocate for methoxphenidine, but it has been working for me. Currently try diphenidine to see how it compares for the first time.


----------



## Good Day

Is MXP safe for snorting? If someone have personal experience with this method can you compare it to MXE (in terms of reducing damage to nostrils, because MXE seems very light on your nose)?


----------



## Jabberwocky

it doesn't really work snorting I'm not sure entirely why i think its due to its binding to fat 

not to mention it will really gunk it up you'd have to snort MORE than oral to get somewhere its weird 

oral is the best way to dose it


----------



## Xorkoth

MXE is better and more potent orally too.


----------



## Jabberwocky

depends what you mean by better, its definitely softer thats for sure, doesn't take you to as dark a place.... really depends on what you're interested in

if you want to quite literally *we did it* do the 2-meo-diphenidine because its so fucking bizzzare and crazy

shake my head in disbelief at the things that happened, i did, still pondering what the fuck happened... had to go for a meal with the family while coming down from it and felt like a total robot but managed to pull my shit together eat whatnot but looked a total wreck afterward si passed out appartanly sweating my balls off

apparently my heart was going crazy or something from my mums wording it really concerned everyone and left me in a bad way but hey ho it was fascinating and another adventure to add to the log book


----------



## NiceEnough

personally I have found much more mania and warped thinking coming from MXE, but I have taken relatively high doses and re-dosed. But I think overall, in terms of offering effects one would expect for a classic dissociative e.g. for me ketamine, MXE is much better. One of the key reasons I have been experimenting with methoxphenidine and diphenidine is the UK ban on MXE. However, I also find there is less chaos with relatively low doses of methoxphenidine, you are less obviously inebriated so you can communicate better with others, and I have experienced consistently positive antidepressant effects which are more obvious and stronger than with MXE. But they are two very different substances with quite distinct effects. I would like to say, I think MXP is far safer, more positive (or easier to have a positive good time), longer lasting, and it does feel less toxic than diphenidine. Tried diphenidine the first time yesterday, really not sure I like the stuff too much, its ok but it definitely feels a lot more 'wrong' than methoxphenidine, physically and in terms of the quality of the kind of experience it offers.


----------



## NiceEnough

Also, snorting methoxphenidine is from my experience a waste of time and money - it doesn't really work, or only very mildly, and the only way to make sure it is absorbed intranasally is to dissolve it in water before hand which takes a lot of agitation, I literally spent ages shaking it and shaking it until most of it had dissolved, and then spraying it up your nostrils one way or another. From my experience, forget about snorting and take orally. even if you make a solution, you will end up with loads dripping out your nostrils, down your throat etc (my experience). Not worth it. just swallow some, the experience is much stronger and better. From my perspective, orally is the only ROA that has actually given me a 'trip' so to speak and a sense of what this substance is about. To repeat, I feel it is a promising substance, more so than diphenidine. Quite a lot different from ketamine and MXE. But we all have are personal favourites I think


----------



## zzz101

what is a good oral dose to start with?  for like 10mg oral mxe.


----------



## NiceEnough

zzz101 said:


> what is a good oral dose to start with?  for like 10mg oral mxe.



I can recommend around 60/70mg to begin with. Perhaps 60mg if you are  new to it and equivalent to 10mg oral MXE. It is always worth treading carefully at the beginning. Then  slowly up the dose if you need to. Hope that helps. Let me know how you  get on zz101 x


----------



## NiceEnough

p.s. don't expect too much to begin with at low doses. But I would advise started low just to check how sensitive you are to the drug and just because it is always best to take a responsible approach with RCs. Do you have much of a dissociative tolerance?


----------



## zzz101

Thanking you NiceEnough. I will let you know. 

No i haven't taken any in 3 months.  even then i still had low tolerane.

I enjoy dissociates at low doses, more so good mxe, being my doc.   so i am interested to how MXP will play out. i'll prob try it a few different times.


----------



## NiceEnough

zzz101 said:


> Thanking you NiceEnough. I will let you know.
> 
> No i haven't taken any in 3 months.  even then i still had low tolerane.
> 
> I enjoy dissociates at low doses, more so good mxe, being my doc.   so i am interested to how MXP will play out. i'll prob try it a few different times.



No problem, my pleasure. Happy to share advice based on my experience, after all, that's one of the real benefits of online communities like this. Hope you enjoy and do let me know what you think/how the experience goes. I have really enjoyed this one.


----------



## NiceEnough

p.s. if you have particularly low tolerance you could even try 50mg to start off with, because my tolerance is really pretty high at the moment. Planning on giving them a break from today, although did finish off my diphenidine, to try and reduce it. I think you might like this one if you enjoy dissos at low doses, I really do seem to be able to maintain lucidity and be able to be active and interact productively with others, even at quite high doses (even for me and based on what others have said). Looks like there is a tipping point though on very high doses where the chance of a hole increases, and it sounds very full on from what synthetix has said.


----------



## imonfire

synthetix said:


> if you want to quite literally *we did it* do the 2-meo-diphenidine



Haha! I like that. 

I ate too much chocolate last night...we did it again

I just dropped acid for my first time...hoping for a we did it


----------



## Jabberwocky

no i really mean it, like I'm not surprised at all that it happened. it really triggers a weird mania, delusion based state after you come out of the hole... just because the holes are so mystical but at the same so damn scary. every time I've holed i've literally wanted to proclaim to everyone what i just experienced but i find i can barely even move my arms. i also come out of the holes going "what the fuck happened" "what happened" over and over again every time I've done it too. its a weird one. dark, but i like the darker side of the dissos. mxe seemed too fluffy.


----------



## NiceEnough

synthetix said:


> no i really mean it, like I'm not surprised at all that it happened. it really triggers a weird mania, delusion based state after you come out of the hole... just because the holes are so mystical but at the same so damn scary. every time I've holed i've literally wanted to proclaim to everyone what i just experienced but i find i can barely even move my arms. i also come out of the holes going "what the fuck happened" "what happened" over and over again every time I've done it too. its a weird one. dark, but i like the darker side of the dissos. mxe seemed too fluffy.



Weird, at the doses I have taken I don't find it dark at all, quite the  opposite. But I am not adverse to the darker sides of dissos. Synthetix, how many times have you holed on the stuff, how long has it taken you to come back to a vaguely functional state where you can operate again? Really starting to interest me. If you were local to me and up for it, would definitely be up for exploring this with you although I am sure that is unlikely, sounds like you need a sitter for this one as well as plenty of time. It can't be much more intense than diphenidine though? Or is it? I am pretty alone with my group of friends in terms of my psychonautic tendencies, particularly when it comes to these new dissos. Anway, I do love a good hole, but methoxphenidine and diphendine holes sounds pretty damn serious. Not that Ketamine/MXE ones aren't, but...


----------



## Jabberwocky

i've holed three times now,  the first time being the most intense and propounding invigorating one, lasting around 6 hours but felt like an enternity trapped there, where i had a full on OBE experience which was terrifying and fascinating filled with euphoria, learnt about death and the other side and no longer has me scared of it which is surprising - wasn't ready for that and wouldn't have expected it at all. also contact with other terrestrials was a big part of it. well the first time it took around a good nights sleep to recover fully but still wasn't 100% robotic a little and disjointed from myself, the second was around 6 hours of detatachemnt completely but more of a nightmare and couldn't figure anything out for the next day or so, spend a day recovering, yesterday was the last one and it was very short - about 2-3 hours and really disturbing my family members to the point of nearly being sectioned because they thought id lost my mind. all i needed though was a good sleep and I'm back to normal today bar a slight headache.

yeah i would be up for exploring the holes together but the aftermath can be quite brutal, can cause a sense of mania and perhaps being around someone i didn't know fully would send me over the edge and send me into a violent rage though thats what's a little scary - because it was my mother that was there and the fact i couldn't physically move my body i didn't attack - she reassured me i was fine and it calmed me down immensely. 

its a serious drug and shouldn't be taken lightly when holing.


----------



## zzz101

I tried MXP, (i) maybe in slight benzo withdrawls, can't feel it though (ii) slight kratom withdrawls  (iii) phenibut rebound, again minor (iiii) drank energy drinks but i normally do on MXE anyway. 

took MXP oral, about 80 mg maybe a lot more.  def has its moments, no nasuea at all, so nice.  however, i am not a fan.  afterwards i felt REALLY jet-lagged.  normally i would enjoy the afterglow.

i would need to do it more, low doses.  but i kinda think this isn't for me.  not a bad experiance though.   but just isn't for me. 

nothing has come close to MXE yet, i don't like comparing to MXE, but i am just saaying.


----------



## Jabberwocky

no its definitely not on a level with mxe at all... no nausea noted just dry mouth in my case. 

i find it a bit stimulating in lower doses


----------



## NiceEnough

I definitely get a serious afterglow with the doses I take lasting even a few days - 150mg to 200mg - and don't get any kind of notable comedown. But I think this definitely demonstrates how all our physiologies are different. But it definitely isn't like MXE for sure, it's a different animal, if not completely unrelated (being an NMDA antagonist). Personally, not sure of the value of low doses but if others benefit would be interested to hear. Definitely stimulating, at all doses I have tried. I think I need to admit that I usually use benzos towards the end of the experience, which no doubt would help mitigate any negative effects if there were some.


----------



## Ziiirp

Even with low oral (70mg) doses I get a hangover, expressing itself in tiredness and "emptiness". Awkwardly I do not get those with insufflated doses. THE major side effect of this compound imho are "sicca symptomes", i.e. dried out mucuos membranes, very pronounced in the eyes.

Unfortunately I never tried MXE, but I guess MXP in comparison completely lacks any SRI-properties, hence the difference in effects.


----------



## NiceEnough

Ziiirp said:


> Even with low oral (70mg) doses I get a hangover, expressing itself in tiredness and "emptiness". Awkwardly I do not get those with insufflated doses. THE major side effect of this compound imho are "sicca symptomes", i.e. dried out mucuos membranes, very pronounced in the eyes.
> 
> Unfortunately I never tried MXE, but I guess MXP in comparison completely lacks any SRI-properties, hence the difference in effects.



I definitely don't get this hangover feeling, but an afterglow that can last days. But his is from doses 150mg to 200mg. Also, eating very healthily before, during and after experience. But no obvious downside yet. Felt much worse from diphenidine. Of course, it doesn't beat MXE in many ways but as I have said before I really think it is a different animal and needs to be treated as such. But interested in the number of people getting negative comedowns from it, in case I am just an anomaly


----------



## dreamofrc

Has anyone tried using citric acid or lemon juice to increase the potency of MXP?  A couple sites on the internet say it works, but there are almost no details on how it increases the effects or by how much, or if it makes the onset quicker.


----------



## NiceEnough

dreamofrc said:


> Has anyone tried using citric acid or lemon juice to increase the potency of MXP?  A couple sites on the internet say it works, but there are almost no details on how it increases the effects or by how much, or if it makes the onset quicker.



Not sure about lemon juice, might give it a go after some research. Given my past positive experiences with this one and tolerance, 200mg down the hatch. Will report on the other side. Bear in mind I have very low blood pressure which may help me avoid some of the negative effects people have reported.

However, I do not recommend anyone else start at this dose with this drug. Please be careful


----------



## Ziiirp

NiceEnough said:


> I definitely don't get this hangover feeling, but an afterglow that can last days. But his is from doses 150mg to 200mg. Also, eating very healthily before, during and after experience. But no obvious downside yet. Felt much worse from diphenidine. Of course, it doesn't beat MXE in many ways but as I have said before I really think it is a different animal and needs to be treated as such. But interested in the number of people getting negative comedowns from it, in case I am just an anomaly



Lright. So I need to adjust my food intake before dosing again.  What I cannot confirm are the stimulating properties of the substance. For me it is always sedating (but comfortable). Every dissociative was (low dose without tolerance every time), despite low dose DXM was stimulating. I would dose higher, but without a trip sitter it will be dangerous with that compound (since I read about the "accidents", even though I never had train wreck experiences alone in my life with psychedelics/dissos).


----------



## HB Pencil

Not posted here in a while but thought i may aswell share this.

Back when there was good quality mkat and ketamine everywhere i was a big fan of ketadrone, just sniffed separately or smashed together into a  single dose. Never a need to use scales (especially at the levels i reached finally), i could usually judge it right and if things went too far one way it was possible to balance it out again anyway. This is all a good couple years ago fyi.

That being said, not so recently my head was in a bad place and decided to go out clubbing. Had been using a small amount of EPH but did have some MXP aswell, i knew at the time i should've had absolutely measured my dose as i'd done my research and knew the dose isn't to high and it can be unforgiven.

Well like a mug i threw caution to the wind and made a bomb up of EPH and MXP, it can't have been more than 250mg (MXP), i doubt it was that high but i have no real idea, it must have been a decent wack though.

Bout 20 mins after ingestion i got into the club and instantly it came on, more sideways/west/wobbly than i've ever felt on ketamine. Quickly sat down, cut to A+E an unknown amount of time later. I was still shaky on my feet but that faded. I have no memory from the time netween the club and waking up in A+E so this i assume this was for all intents an OD.

I remember being kicked out of clubs on ket for being to wobbly but this is just a black hole...similar to the one time i tried diphenidine.


----------



## Xorkoth

I believe MXP is stimulating, so adding a stimulant to it was very dangerous.  Also 250mg of MXP is a pretty high dose, much higher than most are taking.  You're lucky you're still with us.


----------



## NiceEnough

Xorkoth said:


> I believe MXP is stimulating, so adding a stimulant to it was very dangerous.  Also 250mg of MXP is a pretty high dose, much higher than most are taking.  You're lucky you're still with us.



I have to agree. the most I have ever taken is 200mg, and that was after building up a tolerance over a few days and on redosing. When you are not used to it 250mg is really a lot. This is powerful stuff, but from my experience great fun when treated carefully (e.g. sensible dose, respect etc). I love the feeling of being dissociated, stimulated but not totally 'monged out' like I have felt on ketamine. I have had amazing conversations with friends on this stuff, really profound deep stuff. But never more than 150mg if I haven't taken it for a while. That is my sweet dose and I have a really high tolerance to dissociatives. I wouldn't recommend that dose to anyone. I would suggest starting at 70mg or 80mg and then seeing where you go. Or less. Always better to be safe than sorry. If you have the patience, even a 50mg test is worthwhile and follows a proper harm reduction approach. Although I have to say I don't feel much until I exceed 100mg, but that is me, and as I said, I have a terrible tolerance from years of ketamine abuse (no longer an issue, thank heavens!). Mixing EPH and MXP, I personally wouldn't go there, or at least not with 250mg MXP. I have low blood pressure so a little bit of a relatively mild stimulant towards the end of the MXP experience (e.g. cocaine) can improve the experience for me as the euphoria and energy tends to drop for me after a while, but again wouldn't necessarily recommend this. Stick to lower doses and be careful. Echoing Xorkoth, glad you are still with us


----------



## NiceEnough

p.s. please try to use appropriately accurate scales, particularly with very new and untested stuff like MXP. Sounds like it really can be dangerous in high doses.


----------



## NiceEnough

Ziiirp said:


> Lright. So I need to adjust my food intake before dosing again.  What I cannot confirm are the stimulating properties of the substance. For me it is always sedating (but comfortable). Every dissociative was (low dose without tolerance every time), despite low dose DXM was stimulating. I would dose higher, but without a trip sitter it will be dangerous with that compound (since I read about the "accidents", even though I never had train wreck experiences alone in my life with psychedelics/dissos).


If you can't get a tripsitter, build up your doses very slowly with it. That is what I did, and I haven't reached a 'hole' like state yet. Got pretty twisted once or twice but have always been able to hold it together, pretty much. And a healthy diet pretty much improves all your psychoactive experiences, along with a bit of exercise, yoga, meditation or whatever floats your boat. But will stop there, at the expense of sounding preachy. Not my intention, but has improved my life, on and off drugs, a hell of a lot 

P.s. For me it isn't necessarily stimulating. I have even fallen asleep on it. I would say I have had moments of euphoria and perhaps mild stimulation, but nothing heavy. I am not sure what is happening from people who are reporting higher doses. Could be stimulation or perhaps mania similar to PCP and related compounds. Not clear to me yet. It managed to get someone in a&e at 250mg combined with a stimulant, but that can happen when people outwardly appear too out of it but are medically more or less ok, e.g. experiencing a mega hole and not responding to any external stimuli. I think we would all be wise to tread carefully with this one. Although personally it is still a favourite.


----------



## konanwarrior

What dose is recommended for someone new to dissociatives? Well I say new, I love Nitrous oxide, just have only ever tried ketamine  once in a club, and that was years ago.


----------



## foolsgold

have there been any reported deaths with this stuff yet ?


----------



## Ziiirp

foolsgold said:


> have there been any reported deaths with this stuff yet ?



Yeah, there was one misery, where someone in took a seemingly very high dose and accidentally murdered a family member. And there also were reports about concerning blood pressure issues on high doses (and I think also deaths, but I don*t remember, whether it was dosed in combination or solo). It seems to be less physically forgiving than other dissos.

In my recent encounter I had quite a emotionally purging experience and a nice afterglow. I think if you stay under a certain plateau dosage wise, you won't get the desired effects and also the afterglow will be diminished. Last time I insufflated ~90mg (10 days after last experience). I like this ROA because it can very easily be titrated. You should always weigh out a maximum amount (let*s say 70mg) and divide it into accordingly. Everything more than 100mg will get your nose clogged up anyway.


----------



## Xorkoth

Yeah as mentioned above, a guy did a bunch and went outside in the yard, and when his mom came out he stabbed her in the chest and killed her (I think I'm remembering this right).  I believe he didn't realize it, he probably thought something else entirely was happening.  Very tragic and disturbing.

Of course that's not death from an OD, or for the person who took it at all, but still closely related.


----------



## zzz101

meph n ketamine very popular in my circle it reffered to as kik-kat. using much more volume of meph than k mix.


----------



## Xorkoth

Do you mean MXP (methoxphenidine) or 4-MMC/mephedrone (usually what people refer to as "meph")?


----------



## zzz101

4-MMC/mephedrone. sorry to go off-topic but ppl were talking about it.  it's  pretty nice combo ime as long not too much k you only need a little. every1 calls it kik-kat

not sure if i;ll be doing MXP again. and i've only done it once.


----------



## crOOk

Ziiirp said:


> Yeah, there was one misery, where someone in took a seemingly very high dose and accidentally murdered a family member. And there also were reports about concerning blood pressure issues on high doses (and I think also deaths, but I don*t remember, whether it was dosed in combination or solo). It seems to be less physically forgiving than other dissos.


The death was due to a massive (!) overdose, estimated to be closer to 10g than a recreational dose. It might have just accumulated for days though due to a long half life or the person had a metabolic abnormality that would inhibit metabolization and excretion.

For single use however, that being the only death is a testament of a presumably high therapeutic index which means relative safety. It seems a lot safer than MXE in that respect. As always with dissociatives that are more stimulating than sedating (basically all the common ones except ketamine) I would be much more worried about psychotic episodes than about an overdose! Many people have killed themselves, loved ones or other people on DXM and PCP. 

That is why inexperienced or not a trip sitter is advised. Since none of the experienced users are gonna follow this advice, I at least urge inexperienced users to do so!


----------



## imonfire

Ziiirp said:


> Everything more than 100mg will get your nose clogged up anyway.



I always find it amusing when people just pluck numbers out of thin air

99mg is fine but anything over that, watch out peeps


----------



## blowjay

*I think it would be very helpful if a mod could give start the thread with a rough estimates of 'common' or 'tried' dosages (for oral and probably nasal as well since it is mentioned enough) and a total effects length profile from single dosage. *
*
I also think it is very important to state how hard this stuff is to keep in when plugged, may as well be tabasco (with less burn) comes out just as fast. I would suggest those who plug do a small amount of 10-30 mg in 5-10 mL of water to get the site primed before plugging the actual dose. *
You can learn the hard way b$ut unless you have a sphincter with a noose grip you will lose the first plugged dose. (60mg out the ass... meh... read below and you will hear why I say 'meh)

Based on the info and user accounts of this terribly named substance that I read about on multiple threads, I incorrectly made an assumtion that tthis thing would be peaking at 5-6 hours orally and would be more or less baseline by 8-9 hours. This is not the case and I would say it is fairly safe to say that intoxication and diminished thought processes continue for 12 hours or more. 

100 mg oral didn't even start kicking in until 6 hours later and this was on an empty stomach. After the 4 hour mark where a rise was expected, one did not appear and 60 mg was plugged to hopefully get a bit out of this thing....


----------



## blowjay

To continue, the initial dosing at 5 AM and going to sleep and dreaming until the come-up was (as I was really planning to have happen) going to wake me up pretty close to the fun zone. Now I woke up in the wonky zone and it was like methoxetamine only without much zoning and more difficulty looking around and moving around but surprisingly it wasn't as enthralling (at that point) and didn't pack much of a euphoric quality or a mystic quality. I just felt like the so called wonkiness everyone talks of on MXE, sometimes you get it other times MXE is just magic, the MXP however was just more of the stumble shuffle type movement with terrible vision and a fairly clear headspace.

Now I took it at 5 am beccause that is 10 hours before I go to work... well I made it through the day but as stated up  a bit more, NOBODY FUCKING MENTIONS THAT THIS THING TAKES ALL FUCKING DAY TO GO AWAY! Being familiar with different mindsets and being able to play off a medium grade to medium-high level dissociative high as sleep deprivation and lingering diphenhydramine probably saved my night at work and perhaps job standing. The reason I am sharing this is because this shit doesn't fucking go away very quickly and although some of you do the mega doses and mention this nobody establishes a clear time frame. 

Well my scenario turned into a slow build into a 'holy fuck what can I pull out of my ass to pass off as a reason why my performance fucking blows tonight'....

This shit should be done on a day with nothing else planned and should be dosed either once in a big enough dose to get to hole stage or in smaller doses that leave function with a resemblance to normal interaction intact. I was able to pull off the 'resembling normal' behavior to others but that is only because I played the 'tylenol PM makes me so stupid when I take it' card.

To continue, the initial dosing at 5 AM and going to sleep and dreaming until the come-up was (as I was really planning to have happen) going to wake me up pretty close to the fun zone. Now I woke up in the wonky zone and it was like methoxetamine only without much zoning and more difficulty looking around and moving around but surprisingly it wasn't as enthralling (at that point) and didn't pack much of a euphoric quality or a mystic quality. I just felt like the so called wonkiness everyone talks of on MXE, sometimes you get it other times MXE is just magic, the MXP however was just more of the stumble shuffle type movement with terrible vision and a fairly clear headspace.

Now I took it at 5 am beccause that is 10 hours before I go to work... well I made it through the day but as stated up  a bit more, NOBODY FUCKING MENTIONS THAT THIS THING TAKES ALL FUCKING DAY TO GO AWAY! Being familiar with different mindsets and being able to play off a medium grade to medium-high level dissociative high as sleep deprivation and lingering diphenhydramine probably saved my night at work and perhaps job standing. The reason I am sharing this is because this shit doesn't fucking go away very quickly and although some of you do the mega doses and mention this nobody establishes a clear time frame. 

Well my scenario turned into a slow build into a 'holy fuck what can I pull out of my ass to pass off as a reason why my performance fucking blows tonight'....

This shit should be done on a day with nothing else planned and should be dosed either once in a big enough dose to get to hole stage or in smaller doses that leave function with a resemblance to normal interaction intact. I was able to pull off the 'resembling normal' behavior to others but that is only because I played the 'tylenol PM makes me so stupid when I take it' card.

The body high is great and I am sure I was close to hole/dreamhole territory but I want mods to clarify that this is a different beast more closely related to PCP or DXM than MXE but  it shares most of its 'feelings' with MXE.

The PCP/DXM comparisons are only brought in to extrapolate on length of the trip and the slow and wierd build. MXE has a nice little ride to it. The other two I mentioned don't always get seen in this light. 

To sum up the experience, the 100 oral plus 60 plugged 5 hours later reminded me of the nice MXE 'comedown' where you are just coming out of the hole and are tingly and you are a bit numb. The body high is great but their isn't too much euphoria that I got which isn't all that bad really as it was pretty interesting, until it outran my scheduled time for it...

To sum up my view of it for those interested it was like  coming out of a methoxetamine hole with out an excess amount of dopamine jumping around and somewhere halfway between said M-hole and a opiate nod-dreamlike state. This one definitely tickles a few receptors the right way but it just does it in a way in which the time frame would be much more enjoyed if the feelings were released quicker and stronger. 

I haven't holed on it yet but I found it just a bit easy to be more sedated than MXE but I have had MXE that is more uppity and some that is more sedative. MXP seems to just go for a weird mostly ketamine-like body high mixed with the MXE coming out of the M-hole feeling but it also completely disrupts normal vision due to lag and makes reading very difficult.

I am going to have to experiment more to get a better grasp but I think it has been discussed rather recklessly by many on here and I would suggest this thread be revised to parallel profiles similar to ketamine as it acts very much like a duller version of ketamine that is dragged out at low doses but shares similarities with 3-MeO-PCP and methoxetamine as well. 

I would say start with 35mg on a day with cleaning or some other arbitrary thing to do and see how you enjoy it,  It is close to Ketamine, Methoxetamine, and 3-MeO-PCP in effects but I can't say that it is a replacement for any of them, it really is a beast of its own.

Will hopefully update once I have holed, just gotta find a free fucking day ha.

Start low, oral and plugging work great and low dose oral is probably fantastic. You can feel soo much of the opiate and amphetaminish related feelings in this that it makes a very interesting thing, I just wish I had a clearer headspace but maybe a lower dose will do that way. Higher dose would likely be deeper and hole.


----------



## Criminon

So this substance pissed me off enough to write a review. It took a lot to get it to me, and I blew a few hundred just playing whack a mole on customs. Before we get into things I would like to let everyone know I'm well versed in mind altering substances, and have made it through most situations still pretty pleased with the outcome. This wasn't one of them.

The mail finally gets to me and I take *10mgs* to make sure I'm not allergic. Wait 30 minutes and decide its okay to dive in. Not being a stranger to substances, I decide to go for a decent amount. *100mgs* on top of the  10 and I feel like that should suffice. Semi worried after reading reviews that there might be a cross tolerance between dissos. Read somewhere that I should be feeling something after 30 minutes and 30 minutes have gone by. I do another 40 just to make sure it hits. Been waiting 4 weeks through customs and by this point I'm a bit impatient. 

Another 30 minutes go by... hardly anything. On the phone with a relative explaining what I'm feeling. Hardly anything to write home about. I do another 40 and start preparing other capsules for later ventures. Wait another 45 minutes. By this point I'm starting to get pissed off. Hardly feeling anything and I have ingested about *180-190mgs* of the substance and I can't believe I'm not feeling much.

I eat one last final bomb of *100mg* and say fuck it. It wasn't soon after that point that the rest of it hit me. Would really like anyone doing this substance to realize  *IT TAKES ABOUT 2 HOURS TOTAL FOR THE FIRST LOAD TO HIT YOU * I laid in bed and wondered if I had done a bad thing. Got on skype with a friend and was narrating my experience. For a brief while (AND I MEAN BRIEF) if felt just like K. I exclaim to my friend that it feels like K and next to instantly hole.

Now, I'm no stranger to holes; Fourth plateau, massive k holes, I love holing. The problem with this stuff is.. you move while you're holed. You move a lot. You act out what you're doing in your hole.

My hole was a strange one. I went from being infinite to very tiny. I went from hanging out in a room with the guy from that show hercules (the one where he teamed up with xena) and I thought I died and had to say a special pass phrase to trick death into letting me stay in limbo, which was of course repeating a word backwards, which was good because all I could do was speak in reverse at the time.

At one point I thought my vision went upside down and my head had been put on backwards. So here I am trying to rip my neck off more or less. (Not realizing it until I had come to) 

No clue how many hours had passed, but I eventually wake up, take a shower, call in sick for the next day of work, and sit in my bed looking at everything like it wasn't actually the stuff that should have been in my room.

*Now the aftermath:*


I had a bit lip. 
My entire body was in pain. I'm not sure why. I'm uncertain if it was because I was thrashing around, if I had laid on it weird (when I thought my head was on backwards I definitely remember crawling around like that one bitch from the grudge) 
Had a bloody nose. 
Had strange ear pressure.
Could still feel the effects of the drug through most of my body, more specifically my lips and tongue.

One week later:
Have to go into the ER. Turns out that shit had lowered my immune system so much that I ended up getting a gnarly ear infection, and I still have it currently and I'm hating life.  (its been 1 week and 3 days since I have done it)


In retrospect this drug isn't worth it. It feels too weak in low doses, and is too unforgiving in high doses. It felt like K for about 2 seconds, but mostly feels completely different. I can only describe the feeling as feeling "carbonated". You feel fizzy / bubbly and its a constant movement feeling that you get over your body. For the most part its uncomfortable. 

Whereas with drugs like K, you being outside of your body and away from existence is a good thing, I wouldn't say its as fun or rewarding when you do it on mxp. For as much money as I have had to spend on the hospital visit, the shipping, and the drugs themselves I feel like I should have been pretty ballin'. Unfortunately the experience was way below expectations, and the only thing I can say I gained from it was the loss of ego, and the feeling of putting my life back together after coming to from a large hole. Other than that, the body high is next to worthless, the lowered immune system sucks ass, and the headspace it puts you in is way uncomfortable. I would say I experienced no euphoria at all.


----------



## blowjay

Criminon said:


> Would really like anyone doing this substance to realize  *IT TAKES ABOUT 2 HOURS TOTAL FOR THE FIRST LOAD TO HIT YOU * I laid in bed and wondered if I had done a bad thing. Got on skype with a friend and was narrating my experience. For a brief while (AND I MEAN BRIEF) if felt just like K. I exclaim to my friend that it feels like K and next to instantly hole.
> 
> Now, I'm no stranger to holes; Fourth plateau, massive k holes, I love holing. The problem with this stuff is.. you move while you're holed. You move a lot. You act out what you're doing in your hole.
> 
> My hole was a strange one. I went from being infinite to very tiny. I went from hanging out in a room with the guy from that show hercules (the one where he teamed up with xena) and I thought I died and had to say a special pass phrase to trick death into letting me stay in limbo, which was of course repeating a word backwards, which was good because all I could do was speak in reverse at the time.
> 
> At one point I thought my vision went upside down and my head had been put on backwards. So here I am trying to rip my neck off more or less. (Not realizing it until I had come to)
> 
> No clue how many hours had passed, but I eventually wake up, take a shower, call in sick for the next day of work, and sit in my bed looking at everything like it wasn't actually the stuff that should have been in my room.
> 
> *Now the aftermath:*
> 
> 
> One week later:
> Have to go into the ER. Turns out that shit had lowered my immune system so much that I ended up getting a gnarly ear infection, and I still have it currently and I'm hating life.  (its been 1 week and 3 days since I have done it)
> 
> 
> In retrospect this drug isn't worth it. It feels too weak in low doses, and is too unforgiving in high doses. It felt like K for about 2 seconds, but mostly feels completely different. I can only describe the feeling as feeling "carbonated". You feel fizzy / bubbly and its a constant movement feeling that you get over your body. For the most part its uncomfortable.
> 
> Whereas with drugs like K, you being outside of your body and away from existence is a good thing, I wouldn't say its as fun or rewarding when you do it on mxp. For as much money as I have had to spend on the hospital visit, the shipping, and the drugs themselves I feel like I should have been pretty ballin'. Unfortunately the experience was way below expectations, and the only thing I can say I gained from it was the loss of ego, and the feeling of putting my life back together after coming to from a large hole. Other than that, the body high is next to worthless, the lowered immune system sucks ass, and the headspace it puts you in is way uncomfortable. I would say I experienced no euphoria at all.



I won't say I entirely agree with you on the post but hell I will say that 60-70% of what you say I agree with. This shit takes waaaay too long to kick in and I have taken DOI and bromo-dragonfly before and this fucker sure as hell takes the cake on the slow ass come-up. *There are pretty much no alerts until about 3 hours in* and then it is so subtle that you want to redose because you think _'oh, this must be about it, maybe more will help_'... *DON'T FUCKING REDOSE BECAUSE YOU DON'T FEEL SOMETHING UNTIL AT LEAST 3 HOURS IN IF NOT SOMETHING IN THE REALM OF 4-6 TO BE SAFE* 

I can't stress enough how this stuff just does not come on quick enough. I feel like this has to be quoted and put in the first post, this could cause a lot of issues with people who think they didn't take enough and end up dosing a very large amount when the first dose doesn't even hit them. I sympathize with those who had this catch them off-guard like the two of us have. 

I would like to clarify that I do not think this should be treated light-heartedly in the manner of those who are familar with methoxetamine or ketamine. I would treat it a fucking commitment and stress *PATIENCE* with dosing this. Hell I waited 6 hours before a redose and that sent me into much more than I wanted and it could have turned out much worse had I not dosed in the manner I did and let myself sleep for 2-3 hours after first  dose. 

I am going to conduct lower level experiments to work out more of a timeframe. If this thing was shorter many would enjoy the body high very much. The head high is a different thing, its not too bad but causes an incredible amount of dizziness and throws balance off very much.

*CAN A MOD PLEASE SHED LIGHT ON THE NEGATIVES OF THIS SUCH AS THE REALLY SLOW COMEUP AND ALL PROBLEMS ASSOCIATED?*

I recommend those who are not versed to tread lightly and would also like those familiar with this stuff to give their own accounts such as time and experiences.


----------



## Criminon

blowjay said:


> I won't say I entirely agree with you on the post but hell I will say that 60-70% of what you say I agree with. This shit takes waaaay too long to kick in and I have taken DOI and bromo-dragonfly before and this fucker sure as hell takes the cake on the slow ass come-up. *There are pretty much no alerts until about 3 hours in* and then it is so subtle that you want to redose because you think _'oh, this must be about it, maybe more will help_'... *DON'T FUCKING REDOSE BECAUSE YOU DON'T FEEL SOMETHING UNTIL AT LEAST 3 HOURS IN IF NOT SOMETHING IN THE REALM OF 4-6 TO BE SAFE*
> 
> I can't stress enough how this stuff just does not come on quick enough. I feel like this has to be quoted and put in the first post, this could cause a lot of issues with people who think they didn't take enough and end up dosing a very large amount when the first dose doesn't even hit them. I sympathize with those who had this catch them off-guard like the two of us have.
> 
> I would like to clarify that I do not think this should be treated light-heartedly in the manner of those who are familar with methoxetamine or ketamine. I would treat it a fucking commitment and stress *PATIENCE* with dosing this. Hell I waited 6 hours before a redose and that sent me into much more than I wanted and it could have turned out much worse had I not dosed in the manner I did and let myself sleep for 2-3 hours after first  dose.
> 
> I am going to conduct lower level experiments to work out more of a timeframe. If this thing was shorter many would enjoy the body high very much. The head high is a different thing, its not too bad but causes an incredible amount of dizziness and throws balance off very much.
> 
> *CAN A MOD PLEASE SHED LIGHT ON THE NEGATIVES OF THIS SUCH AS THE REALLY SLOW COMEUP AND ALL PROBLEMS ASSOCIATED?*
> 
> I recommend those who are not versed to tread lightly and would also like those familiar with this stuff to give their own accounts such as time and experiences.




Completely agree. I did what I thought was a good amount of research on this before I did it, but apparently it wasn't enough. I would say the beginning of this thread definitely should notify people about not redosing and waiting. I can agree with the come up, its next to nothing and starts hella weak. I've never experienced anything like this drug in terms of the come up, haha.


----------



## norm4n

Everything is in this thread ^^
It doesn't take 2 hours until you feel something, maybe it takes 2 hours to peak, but that wouldn't be too  special. I felt first alerts after 20 minutes with a small orally dose.


----------



## Criminon

It feels like nothing until about 2 hours in. Hardly anything at all. For anyone expecting to be assured by it that you have taken the correct dose, you won't know until about 2 hours in.


----------



## blowjay

norm4n said:


> Everything is in this thread ^^
> It doesn't take 2 hours until you feel something, maybe it takes 2 hours to peak, but that wouldn't be too  special. I felt first alerts after 20 minutes with a small orally dose.





Criminon said:


> It feels like nothing until about 2 hours in. Hardly anything at all. For anyone expecting to be assured by it that you have taken the correct dose, you won't know until about 2 hours in.



This is the nature of the beast, 3 times now with results similar to my first 2. As with everything there is a difference between each individual but this thing has to be metabolized differently by each individual. I would firmly agree with Criminon on the timing of this for my self. 38 mg produced a very understated example of this thing that manifested about 4 hours later to what I would say is the start of the peak though it is very hard to label a peak as the changes are so subtle. 38 mg orally did seem to take me out there a bit but there is nothing i would say is similar to the same amount of methoxetamine effects-wise. This thing is moreso related to longer disso's like 3-meo-pcp but not as dopaminergic at low levels and not as stimulatory either. 

I am going to try to try to peg a description for this thing if possible because I believe it would best be referred to as some other type of happening (other than a 'hole') as the experience is more of a cross between *nodding*, dreaming, and _'holing'_ - in that order. 


To me this feels very very similar to an opiate but with an extended head-space. It is so hard to pin down a description for this feeling but the best I can do is say it is like a hydrocodone feel that decided to be stretched very far and zone me out quite a bit. There may be be a _PINCH_ of overlap with methoxetamine type feel with this but it is much more similar to opiates at the 100 mg level which IMO has been the most pleasant trial thus far.

As with other previous trials, 2 hours seems to be the standard window for when things begin to start happening to the consciousness. By hours 4-6 I would say things start ramping up and going into the peak but I have not conducted enough testing to determine the role of food and dosage into this. *Make no mistakes about it folks, this thing can be a burden to get on the right level.* I am inclined to believe that a 'hole' experience is very much possible but I disagree with the terminology.

That being said, if others do not object the term, I would like to refer to the experience one becomes accustomed to as PHADED


----------



## blowjay

And to also hash it out so that we can get this stated clearly enough for those who are looking for the next methoxetamine/ketamine type thing - this is not the droid you ares looking for. 

Ketamine and Methoxetamine overlap in much different areas compared to this thing.

This thing doesn't do any type of fast escape hole type experience. It is more like the methadone of dissos only probably more forgiving compared to opiates in terms of side-effects if you can play with doses responsibly. 

Now the reports of memory loss and blacking out that I have seen - you folks are doing too fucking much. This thing has a very fucking gradual dose response curve. I would advise to start off low and increase by levels of 5-10 mg *IN DIFFERENT SEPERATE SESSIONS* if the dose does not get you where you want to be. Reason being is obviously length of action, not everyone can be in this head space for half a day or more. Personally I do not think redosing is wise at all but once you become familiar with the profile a staggered would make sense. I could see a base oral dose of say 40 or so mg being followed by a plugged dose about 2 hours later being a pleasant thing. I overshot that myself with both time and dose but there is a sweet spot for it that has to be found and if I had to guess I would say it is somewhere in the 50-150mg range depending on the person(total accumulated dosage both plugged and oral or either one seperately).  

I am trying to squeeze out every little bit I can to help people out with this before I get too phaded, its just kicking in at that point and I would say that it has been fairly consistent with *me* at 6-8 hours in. This is where I wish it would 'hole' me out a bit more and I feel like more is needed _but I know that a redose would not hit quick enough_. That leaves my only suggestion to be to dose a 'warm-up' at first dose then two hours later do the 'phader'. I can't see a point in doing more after the two hour point as you will just be phaded for too long.

I am glad that I have a few here posting who have shared similar thoughts on this substance with me. I think it imperative that we stamp out the notion that this thing is substantially similar to methoxetamine. Pure marketing ploys are responsible for this and it is futile. This thing can cater to a similar crowd but it is like swapping out a persons xanax for klonopin. Duration is not comparable and effects are not as related as one would be led to believe. This is also not similar to DXM to me in any way. Your mileage may vary but to me its not at all like DXM. 

This PHADE from taking 100 mg feels like an in between of 20 hydrocodone and 20 oxycodone without itching and with a spacier feel. It reminds me of tussionex a bit when you are waking up from a good nod but the headspace just has a bit of trip to it. 

Then there is the feeling that with said 100 mg you feel like about 5 mg of amphetamine was consumed but you don't even notice due to the other effects, very phaded and but still want to ramble on about it which is why this post is this long. 

Feels like an opioid that has a drive to it that wants to take you somewhere yet you get spaced out when you are on your way there. 

I would say it is fairly enjoyable but this was not what I had in mind at all when reading about. Be aware that this has the capacity to make you very docile,  sedated, and uncoordinated. Frame-rate slows down as well and a little bit of robo-walking happens but it can be controlled.

Strange beast.

PHADE


----------



## blowjay

NiceEnough said:


> If you can't get a tripsitter, build up your doses very slowly with it. That is what I did, and I haven't reached a 'hole' like state yet. Got pretty twisted once or twice but have always been able to hold it together, pretty much. And a healthy diet pretty much improves all your psychoactive experiences, along with a bit of exercise, yoga, meditation or whatever floats your boat. But will stop there, at the expense of sounding preachy. Not my intention, but has improved my life, on and off drugs, a hell of a lot
> 
> P.s. For me it isn't necessarily sedating. I have even fallen asleep on it. I would say I have had moments of euphoria and perhaps mild stimulation, but nothing heavy. I am not sure what is happening from people who are reporting higher doses. Could be stimulation or perhaps mania similar to PCP and related compounds. Not clear to me yet. It managed to get someone in a&e at 250mg combined with a stimulant, but that can happen when people outwardly appear too out of it but are medically more or less ok, e.g. experiencing a mega hole and not responding to any external stimuli. I think we would all be wise to tread carefully with this one. Although personally it is still a favourite.



I am assuming you meant to say 'isn't necessarily stimulating' instead of sedating. Otherwise I think you were pretty right on the money with the description. Twisted is a term I would most definitely attribute to 3-MeO-PCP but I  have not needed to use the term for this fella. It doesn't feel very dark and it doesn't feel very clinical as others have stated either (this is my subjective experience). It does feel somewhat neutral but I just feel (to beat off a dead horse) phaded. This stuff gets me zoned in and I get couch-locked and nod off a bit, 3-MeO-PCP would have me with a crazed look in my eye. This on the other hand constricts my pupils and slows the heart-rate a bit.

FUCKING A I AM RAMBLING BUT THANKFULLY I GOT ENOUGH OF THE FEELING OUT ONTO A PROPER DESCRIPTION.

Drink plenty of fluid on this as well, it is more dehydrating than I would like.


----------



## blowjay

Waking up now 14 hours after initial dose of 100 mg and still quite out there but able to be awake and get stuff done, duration pretty much stayed the same this trial so I know that it will do so for me again in the future. I would say the duration of this is probably 18 hours for me from dose to last bit of phade feeling but I never like the 'afterglow' term, this thing probably lingers around for a day and half at this dose but my visual frame rate will hopefully be 85-100% at the 18 hour mark. 

For those curious, this will make you pretty fucking useless when you do it just so you know, it keeps you up but doesn't allow you to be able to accomplish anything requiring mental or physical skill and then it throws your vision off to the point where you just don't want to do much besides stay stationary. Each time this has been the same for me and its not due to a want to be lazy, this stuff can incapacitate you nicely but at least its comfortable.

Problem is the length but then again I am sure there is probably a lower dose that makes this manageable I just haven't found the sweet spot yet. Maybe 60-75 mg range will do it (orally) but I am not going to find out any time soon, I need some sobriety so I can get shit done.

*I AM ONCE AGAIN CALLING ON THE MODS TO PUT A DISCLAIMER AT THE FRONT OF THIS THREAD ABOUT THE DURATION.*

This should be a weekend only thing once it hits a certain dosage, I do not know a dose friendly enough for the working person during the week and do not condone needles, plugging didn't quicken it for me enough and I certainly don't see this being easy to snort, very fluffy and I don't have the time.


----------



## flyinggeorge

Good evening all. Yesterday, I have received a sample of MXP, and I will soon get started with giving it a go. Before I begin, I would like to address one main point. There has been much speculation as to weather or not this chemical is effective when taken intranasally or rectally. I did not see anyone list if they were playing with the freebase or a salted form. According to my vendor, I have the HCl salt. My intention is to comprehensively describe the effectiveness of "plugging" MXP HCl. The time is currently 23:46 in my neck of the woods. I plan to take a shower and dose. When the experience is finished, or I am coherent enough to articulate my thoughts, I will edit this post and describe the effects. I do not have a scale, but I intend to take roughly eight piles of what I assume (based on nothing) to be ~10mgs for a total of ~80mgs. This is my first experience with MXP and the last dissociative I took was probably around 12 months ago or longer. The dissociative I last took was MXE. I understand that MXP does not necessarily mimic the effects of MXE, but I am going to give it a try. See you on the other side, bluelight.


Edit: Here goes my trip report. 

+0:00 So I put a bunch of this chemical and a few miligrams of 25D-NBOMe in a child's oral syringe and added water to the solution. Quickly, I shot the solution into my rectum and unlike another reporter had suggested, I felt no discomfort from dosing. (Someone else reported severe burning and lowering of the immune system, I cannot say I also felt this.) At this time I had just gotten off of work so the shower was more of a necessity than a pleasure. 

+0:10 The 25D is making itself known first as I expected. I have been taking a daily dose of either 25D or 25C for about a year now. Roughly 1-2mgs per day. I know this isn't healthy and don't recommend this regimen.

+0:15 First alerts. A numbness is making itself present, although dissociation has yet to show itself. 

+0:30 Dissociation is making itself clear, I am starting to feel the nature of MXP after all.

+0:45-50 I have become very much more involved in this expereince. I decide to put on a film and sit back to enjoy the ride. Much like myself on a dissociative experience, I do not stick to the plan. There has been much tension between myself and my roommates recently. Against my better judgement, I begin to text on of my roommates who is home and in the other bedroom (we split a 2br apt).

+1:00-3:00 Toward the 1hr mark somewhere I cannot any longer text my roommate but feel that I have much to say and apologize for. I stumble over to his bedroom door and lightly knock. He opens and I answer wearing a stupid grin, he is aware that I am high so no worries there. I'm not sure if I am easy to understand, but I spend the next several minutes talking about the reasons I have been stressed out lately. My rooommate also tells me about how he has been facing some stresses in life also. Maybe this was a good thing all things considered. My roommate is somewhat curious about the experience and I describe it briefly. I mention similarities between this compound and MXE (an old favorite.) The dissociation is similar in some ways to MXE, I agree with many previous posts which state that moving around during the peak/hole experience does occur. Could be bad depending on how far gone you really are. 

+?? I get an envelope of cash I have been saving (I'm working on starting some investments, I don't have a lot of cash, but it's a lot for me) I show my roommate and explain how I came to save this and start trying to count it but quickly become too confused. For the next unknown period of time, there is a fairly significant amount of money on the couch. At some point, I start up a game of Super Smash Brothers on my computer for myself and my roommate to play. I don't really remember how to do very many moves and cannot keep track of which player I am. Needless to say I do not win any matches which is strange for me because I am usually far better than my roommmate at this game. (We play Project M on dolphin).

+?? It must have been +4-5 hours by this time. The experience is dying down, during the peak, I experienced many moments of visual darkness, similar to a "hole" on other dissociatives. Although at this point I am still highly confused and dissociated. Somehow I take another plugged dose at some point. I don't remember when, but I do remember doing so. My roommate asked if I was sure to which I for some reason agreed that I was. This was most likely a poor choice. I don't remember too much more of the experience. My roommate went to bed (It was like 4AM so that makes sense.) and I could not figure out if I had actually talked to him at all or if I was just imagining it. I spend the rest of the night highly confused and mostly laying down in my bed trying to sleep which does not come for a few more hours. At some point during the comedown I began to vomit. I don't know if the booster had something to do with this, but it was not much fun. 

+?? Sleep.

I awoke the following morning just before noon and the room was still spinning. I threw up a few more times and eating seemed impossible all day. I don't suspect most people will have such a poor time with the day after as I have, if this chemical has any opioid effect, I think that is most likely where these negative side effects stem from. Every time I have taken an opioid/opiate the following day I spend sick to my stomach. The day before the experience I agreed to go to work the next day. I showed up and thought I could handle it, but began sweating profusely and threw up at work and was sent home. I laid down and slept for several hours and decided to write this up. All in all, I will probably try this again without a booster dose. And with a day to recover. 

Be safe and have fun.

Edit #2: 

I gave this chem another go at a lower dosage three days after the experience I wrote about above. It was significantly more mild. I can't give exact doses because I have been eyeballing, but I used less "piles" than last time. The dissociation was light. Very manageable, but since I had previously had a taste of the full experience it left a lot more to be desired. I'm going to try again today with an amount similar to the one I first dosed with. Forgot to mention on my second trial there were no side effects to speak of. So, if you keep your dose low, you will not shoot off into space as I so much enjoy, but you will (IME) keep the negative side effects to a minimum. Anyway, I'm going to try again to see exactly how crazy tolerance is. I'm pretty sure this dose won't make me hole, but I'll come back and edit this eventually for completeness.


----------



## Xorkoth

How you doing flyinggeorge?  You probably know this but eyeballing is dangerous, you could have ended up with quite a bit more than you expected.  A decent enough milligram scale can be bought for $20-$30 on Amazon or eBay.


----------



## flyinggeorge

Xorkoth said:


> How you doing flyinggeorge?  You probably know this but eyeballing is dangerous, you could have ended up with quite a bit more than you expected.  A decent enough milligram scale can be bought for $20-$30 on Amazon or eBay.




Thank you for your concern, I am still not back to baseline but hopefully tomorrow I will be able to write up a comprehensive trip report. I can confirm that plugging MXP HCl is effective. I can also confirm that there is a definite hangover with this substance. My stomach hurts and my rectum is not too pleased either.


----------



## blowjay

*First Page Changes?*



flyinggeorge said:


> Edit: H\
> +?? It must have been +4-5 hours by this time. The experience is dying down, during the peak, I experienced many moments of visual darkness, similar to a "hole" on other dissociatives. Although at this point I am still highly confused and dissociated. Somehow I take another plugged dose at some point. I don't remember when, but I do remember doing so. My roommate asked if I was sure to which I for some reason agreed that I was. This was most likely a poor choice. I don't remember too much more of the experience. My roommate went to bed (It was like 4AM so that makes sense.) and I could not figure out if I had actually talked to him at all or if I was just imagining it. I spend the rest of the night highly confused and mostly laying down in my bed trying to sleep which does not come for a few more hours. At some point during the comedown I began to vomit. I don't know if the booster had something to do with this, but it was not much fun.
> 
> +?? Sleep.
> 
> I awoke the following morning just before noon and the room was still spinning. I threw up a few more times and eating seemed impossible all day. I don't suspect most people will have such a poor time with the day after as I have, if this chemical has any opioid effect, I think that is most likely where these negative side effects stem from. Every time I have taken an opioid/opiate the following day I spend sick to my stomach. The day before the experience I agreed to go to work the next day. I showed up and thought I could handle it, but began sweating profusely and threw up at work and was sent home. I laid down and slept for several hours and decided to write this up. All in all, I will probably try this again without a booster dose. And with a day to recover.
> 
> Be safe and have fun.



So this scenario repeats itself again I see. The hangover and opioid-like feeling and 'sickness' were present as well with my trials and I would think that these problems are also able to be discerned from past posts. I think tolerance and sensitivity to other substances likely plays a large role on how this acts to each individual and that is probably why I didn't dissociate as much as I was expecting to but more nodding out. I have had much experience with methoxetamine and that is probably why this doesn't react with me the same way it does others. HOWEVER I will still like to point out the commonalities between many experiences which I keep trying to get bumped to the first page.

1) Issues with redosing

2) Length of duration

3) Mental Confusion, Memory Problems, and Hangover

These are my biggest problems that I see with this however some throw amnesia in there which I have not experienced yet but do not want to as I know that requires a higher dose and thus longer duration and recovery time.

We are at page 17 can the first page be updated yet with the risks and helpful advice that has been posted thus far? I really think it is in the best interest of harm reduction and I don't know how many more stories we need of 'I took too much, felt off, missed an event' (or got hurt) before we decide there is a right time to update this. Not everyone is going to read the whole thread. 

I have PM'd 2 mods about this and I am kinda surprised there isn't a better first page considering we just had a report where no scale was used for a compound that has apparently caused death and overdose.


----------



## Xorkoth

Mods are volunteer man, that's why, we've all got jobs and other things to do.  But I agree with you.  We're working on getting something together now.  If you have a suggestion for what to add to the first page feel free to make it, we could use that or use it as a base.


----------



## blowjay

To quote myself from earlier, I feel these type of statements are very helpful to put on the front page.

For those taking the plunge the first time:

"There are pretty much no alerts until about 3 hours in and then it is _so_ subtle that you want to redose because you think _'oh, this must be about it, maybe more will help'_... *DON'T FUCKING REDOSE BECAUSE YOU DON'T FEEL SOMETHING UNTIL AT LEAST 3 HOURS IN IF NOT SOMETHING IN THE REALM OF 4-6 TO BE SAFE *

Example of a suggested starting dose, compared to a higher dose that many mention in the thread. I would say this thing can be felt reasonably in the 25-50 mg range orally and maybe less. I would not advise first timers to take anything above 50mg for their first time _until they get a feel for it_ and to *work up slowly*. 

Gradually increasing doses by 10mg, or maybe 15/20mg higher than previous trials allows one to test the waters without going too deep.

*THIS THING HAS A VERY UNIQUE DOSE/RESPONSE CURVE.
*
38 mg produced an understated example of this substance that manifested more fully at about 4 hours later to what I would say is the start of the peak though it is very hard to label a peak as the changes are so subtle. 38 mg orally did seem to take me out there a bit but there is not much in its profile I would say is similar to the same amount  dosed of methoxetamine effects-wise. 

This thing is moreso related to longer disso's like 3-meo-pcp but not as dopaminergic at low levels and not as stimulatory either. 

I am going to try to try to peg a description for this thing if possible because I believe it would best be referred to as some other type of happening (other than a 'hole') as the experience is more of a cross between *nodding*, dreaming, and _'holing'_ - in that order. 


To me this feels very very similar to an opiate but with an extended head-space. It is so hard to pin down a description for this feeling but the best I can do is say it is like a hydrocodone feel that decided to be stretched very far and zone me out quite a bit. There may be be a _PINCH_ of overlap with methoxetamine type feel with this but it is much more similar to opiates at the 100 mg level which IMO has been the most pleasant trial thus far.

As with other previous trials, 2 hours seems to be the standard window for when things begin to start happening to the consciousness. By hours 4-6 I would say things start ramping up and going into the peak but I have not conducted enough testing to determine the role of food and dosage into this. *Make no mistakes about it folks, this thing can be a burden to get on the right level.* I am inclined to believe that a 'hole' experience is very much possible but I disagree with the terminology.

That being said, if others do not object the term, I would like to refer to the experience one becomes accustomed to as PHADED

I have also found that due to length of this compound I would only advise weekend usage which would be dosed early Sunday morning at the latest. 

 The reason I say this is because I found 100mg to be the 'sweet spot' _for *me[*/I] and that a redose 18 hours or so later with 50 mg was enough to get back to the sweet spot. I will try to get this timing verified again but I did it 2 days in a row and I know that each of the 50 mg redoses were in a window of 12-24 hours of the previous dose although I want to say either 12 or 18 hours I am not confidently sure as the second redose kept going a bit too long and continued well over into monday after a dosing around noon.

The last statement may look like it is of little value but believe me if you do this multiple days in a row and dose closer than 12-18 hours, you are looking forward to a long comedown.

Hangover and opioid-like feeling and 'sickness' were present (as others also report) with my trials and I would think that these problems are also able to be discerned from past posts. I think tolerance and sensitivity to other substances likely plays a large role on how this acts to each individual and that is probably why I didn't dissociate as much as I was expecting to but more nodding out. I have had much experience with methoxetamine and that is probably why this doesn't react with me the same way it does others. 

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________


*HOWEVER* I will still like to point out the commonalities between many experiences:

*1) Issues with redosing

2) Length of duration

3) Mental Confusion, Memory Problems, and Hangover*

These are my biggest problems that I see with this however some throw *amnesia* in there which I have not experienced yet but do not want to as I know that requires a higher dose and thus longer duration and recovery time.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------^The above is what I think should be added to the front for now._


----------



## blowjay

Feel free to post all of my stuff I just posted on front page in a manner you see working best. I will have more to bring to the table this coming weekend I am assuming but I just feel like we should get something better up there to greet the uneducated masses before they have their own funerals and masses due to not reading much into this substance.


----------



## afer

I would like to add some personal observations as well.

Methoxphenidine is  indeed partially cross-tolerant with DRI stimulants. I have mentioned this in a separate thread a long time ago and then wrote it off to concurrent racetam use, but this proved to not be the case (or so it appears from long-time observations). Abuse of ethylphenidate/3,4-CTMP/MPA will make methoxphenidine loose its magic considerably (the dissociation remains, but initial rush of euphoric awe is diminished greatly).

Nootropics such as pramiracetam, on the other hand, can be successfully used to abort the trip if the need arises.

One intriguing side effect noted is post-trip nausea. It only manifests when the trip itself is over, which is pretty weird.

The tolerance is huge and does not seem to diminish even after month-long abstinence from dissociatives. It also translates to DXM and MXE, as would be expected. In fact, the dose required to produce desirable effects is so astronomically high that it precludes any further use of methoxphenidine in my case due to financial constraints.

It is a very unique and remarkable substance, but a great deal of caution is required with it - it creeps upon you slowly and can make you go completely insane without realizing it. Especially when combined with psychedelics (a sitter is a must!).


----------



## blowjay

afer said:


> I would like to add some personal observations as well.
> 
> Methoxphenidine is  indeed partially cross-tolerant with DRI stimulants. I have mentioned this in a separate thread a long time ago and then wrote it off to concurrent racetam use, but this proved to not be the case (or so it appears from long-time observations). Abuse of ethylphenidate/3,4-CTMP/MPA will make methoxphenidine loose its magic considerably (the dissociation remains, but initial rush of euphoric awe is diminished greatly).
> 
> It is a very unique and remarkable substance, but a great deal of caution is required with it - it creeps upon you slowly and can make you go completely insane without realizing it. Especially when combined with psychedelics (a sitter is a must!).



I agree with the cross tolerance to DRI stimulants (in my case amphetamine) and also see that it appears to do the same with opiates/opioids and dissociatiatives. This appears to differ on interpretation by the individual but I think it more of 'case of effects' differentiation where each individual is either too immersed in the experience to discern individual effects or does not have a sufficient background with other compounds.

In my case, there have been over a hundred trials (individually with each compound) with amphetamine, hydrocodone, and methoxetamine, I would say that I am versed enough to see how this thing reacts with me and can pick out such similarities and cross tolerances. From a structural standpoint it is very easy to see that there ARE similarities between the compounds I choose to reference.

 Someone with more time would be able to show this and perhaps back me up but we have a phenethylamine backbone and somewhat of an opioid/opiate structure in there as well and then we can throw in the 'similarities' to methoxetamine which I see as being least similar to the above 2 examples. I think I may be the one to take over on the molecular comparisons of the compounds I compare them too so here goes...


----------



## afer

Perhaps I will throw in my thoughts on how MXPH differs from MXE (since MXPH was, at least initially, advertised as MXE replacement. I do not concur, MXPH is a whole different drug):

-MXPH lasts two to three times longer than MXE. Both the comeup and the overall duration are prolonged. As blowjay wisely pointed out, do not fucking redose MXPH (I did, do not ask).
-MXPH tastes much worse so no sublingual administration here. Gelcapped and swallowed is optimal imho.
-MXPH does not produce MXE-like blurry visuals. To the contrary, it somehow makes everything seem more crisp and sparkly.
-MXPH is less moreish
-MXPH impairs motor skills to a lesser extent (but you still are very far out mentally nonetheless)
-MXPH never sedates me, no matter how high the dose (even at 700+mg), while high MXE doses typically require reclining.


----------



## blowjay

afer said:


> Perhaps I will throw in my thoughts on how MXPH differs from MXE (since MXPH was, at least initially, advertised as MXE replacement. I do not concur, MXPH is a whole different drug):
> 
> -MXPH lasts two to three times longer than MXE. Both the comeup and the overall duration are prolonged. As blowjay wisely pointed out, do not fucking redose MXPH (I did, do not ask).
> -MXPH tastes much worse so no sublingual administration here. Gelcapped and swallowed is optimal imho.
> -MXPH does not produce MXE-like blurry visuals. To the contrary, it somehow makes everything seem more crisp and sparkly.
> -MXPH is less moreish
> -MXPH impairs motor skills to a lesser extent (but you still are very far out mentally nonetheless)
> -MXPH never sedates me, no matter how high the dose (even at 700+mg), while high MXE doses typically require reclining.



Spot fucking on. 

I agree 100% with what you say besides the sedation and motor skills part. I think you are moreso confusing sedation and anesthesia but this may be a user dependent effect. I also think that the effects on motor function is also user dependent, we can get more into this as it develops but I really think that we are getting somewhere with pinning down the effects profile. I am compiling a nice compilation of molecular illustrations to help get my own personal experiences out there to help others.

Thanks for the post man, great contribution!


----------



## blowjay

So... starting with where Solipsis started on the first page and going from there, we will being with a nice pictoral that clarifies how I have felt it and why I believe I percieve its effects this way...

*PER SOLIPSIS:*

Diphenidine borrows features from PCP and MK-801, but structures of other arylcyclohexylamines like ketamine and MXE are also reflected considering the aromatic ring and distance to the amine function.

So diphenidine was not designed as an arylcyclohexylamine but a more general NMDA antagonist. The NMDA receptor apparently has various binding sites, and while diphenidine may not bind the same as ketamine/MXE or at sites they do, I think it is similar enough to PCP and MK-801 to suppose diphenidine binds to the PCP-site like those two do. So ham and others have a good point that simplifying SAR is not reliable or appropriate 

edit: Sorry! actually that is not true, it is 3-MeO on MXE which is meta... but the numbering on the phenyl is the 2-position for this methoxphenidine making it ortho. Check the web for the difference between ortho/meta/para.

My point it, it doesn't seem like a strategy that is coming out of the blue - however marketing it as more MXE-like is indeed very presumptuous since it is only structurally true as far as we know.

*END SOLIPSIS QUOTES*






More on the way but I hope this can help as a start, Solipsis did all of the work on finding this contribution thus far but I have more to post which will help further...


----------



## blowjay

Amphetamine compared to Lefetamine and Diphenidine


----------



## blowjay

Amphetamine compared to Diphenidine and Methoxphenidine.


----------



## blowjay

This took a bit of tweaking but hopefully it is appreciated.






methoxphenidine to hydrocodone to dxm to methoxetamine


----------



## blowjay

methoxphenidine to ketamine to dxm to methoxetamine to 3-meo-pcp to mk-801


----------



## blowjay

I am calling it a night, I believe I presented a sufficient molecular comparison to those who want to compare this to other substances. I was a bit tempted to look into other opioids but I feel I wasted enough time on this for one night.


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

MagickalKat777 said:


> This is going to be a disaster. They're already naming the chemical "MXP" which people are undoubtedly going to associate with "oh this is like MXE, I can snort this shit all day and I'll be feeling good!"
> 
> Also, note that the dose was taken orally. How many people, even on this forum, take these chemicals orally?
> 
> Its going to flood the market. The vendor has it prominently displayed at the very top of their chemical list and describes it as such: "Methoxphenidine / MXP acts as a selective antagonist at the NMDA receptor and is also acts on the dopamine transport, inhibiting the reuptake of dopamine defining the compound also a (DRI dopamine reuptake inhibitor).
> 
> Based on this, it is useful to researchers for in vitro modelling of NMDA & Dopamine transport interaction. Researchers may also use MXP as a reference sample for their GC/MS, FTIR or NMR analysis catalogue."
> 
> 
> I wouldn't touch it or diphenidine with a 10 foot pole.




uhm, dunno which vendor you speak of, but the one I know of which has Diph and "MXP"(they don't call it MXP, just 2-methoxy-diphenidine) has been pretty awesome to me with everything I got from them, except that one time I requested MXE to be available after some careful review of Canadian law, turns out its legal, but they sold it maybe 2 weeks and said "don't worry something like it is coming diphenidine and 2-methoxy-diphenidine!" hmmm...I just wanna try MXE, got no access to K unless inside those topical creams with 5 ingredients like neurontin, amytriptyline, lidocaine, and some strong NSAID. The guy i know who takes 2 x 30mg hydromorph contins a day + 4 x 4mg dilaudid every 4 hours is scripted that thing to lower his opiate dose and it would be really retarded to try and get high from the K in there without overdosing on the other products.

Gah, I miss PCP powder so much (awol since 2009 around here).


----------



## DubNaut

NiceEnough said:


> My usual dose was 150mg, but I have recently increased it to around 170mg orally. This doesn't produce a 'hole' with me, but then I have taken the substance reasonably regularly, building from around 80mg, and have a strong general tolerance to dissociatives from regular use of ketamine and then MXE in the past. Sounds like other folks like synthentix are taking high doses, from 250mg up to 400mg or higher, but I am not comfortable yet increasing to these levels. Experimenting slowly with this one, because it sounds and feels like it could be pretty mad if I did end up holing. In terms of relative potency, I am not sure I can compare it to MXE directly, it feels like quite a different drug in many ways, and is structurally quite different I think. With MXE, I haven't properly holed either (although have got close with closed eyes and music), and have done quite heavy doses, including 70 - 100mg, although rarely all at once. Please bear in mind I have built up quite a tolerance to dissociatives through regular ketamine use over the years followed by fairly regular use of MXE so I may not be your average case. I would definitely be careful with this one, it does feel like it increases your heart rate and has a notably stimulating effect, although I have quite low blood pressure normally so I don't feel this is a major concern for me.




seconding this post.
and edit.


----------



## cici330

Can someone tell me how to start a chat


----------



## Solipsis

cici330 said:


> Can someone tell me how to start a chat



This is a forum, there is no chat. If you are still confused or have questions, please PM a moderator for example me by first clicking on my name and then choosing private message.



blowjay said:


> I have PM'd 2 mods about this and I am kinda surprised there isn't a better first page considering we just had a report where no scale was used for a compound that has apparently caused death and overdose.



Haven't seen any PMs, not all mods are equally active or active in the same periods. Like Xorkoth suggested: we are human beings with lives, jobs, study, vacation etc. You could have tried other, more present mods if you are impatient.
It's not meant as criticism cause I fully support appropriate warning messages and I want to see people keeping from getting hurt sooner rather than later. Actually before checking this thread I started with a similar warning in the 3-MeO-PCP thread. And I just added one to the OP of this thread, slightly differently. I have experience with dissociatives including severe PCP-like types but not this particular one, so if you are still motivated help us out making the warnings as effective as possible. Please consider reactions / dosage suggestion etc other people posted about or suggested as well, not only your own response... all in all the most problematic reactions / experiences can be the most helpful to base our prevention on, those we want us all to avoid.


----------



## mrflippy77095

Thinking of ordering some to help ease Opiate Withdrawal and PAWS. looking for only small doses (25-35mg) anyone have experience with MXP and opiate WD/PAWS? or not to derail the thread but what would be the best aryl/disso. for alleviating some aspects of opiate WD/PAWS?


----------



## Xorkoth

MXE is good for that... well it's good for alleviating acute withdrawal, never tried it with PAWS.


----------



## blowjay

*More suggestions for 1st page*



Solipsis said:


> Actually before checking this thread I started with a similar warning in the 3-MeO-PCP thread. And I just added one to the OP of this thread, slightly differently. I have experience with dissociatives including severe PCP-like types but not this particular one, so if you are still motivated help us out making the warnings as effective as possible. Please consider reactions / dosage suggestion etc other people posted about or suggested as well, not only your own response... all in all the most problematic reactions / experiences can be the most helpful to base our prevention on, those we want us all to avoid.



I would like to also have something added on the front page along the lines of 'methoxphenidine has shown a tendency to intoxicate users to different extents off of the same dosage level as previous dosages even in those tolerant to it and similar substances' 'methoxphenidine has shown a tendency to be metabolized very slowly and can greatly intoxicate someone who has not eaten properly while the same amount dosed on a full stomach may not hit as hard'. Something along those lines needs to be stressed. Plugging 100 mg didn't get me too far out there with a normal diet but on the otherhand I have went WAY out there with 100 mg oral on a different time with an empty stomach, _much _further than the equivalent dose plugging.

I have toyed with the eating normally vs fasting and dosing and have found that the effects are *GREATLY* potentiated when nothing much is eaten. This can manifest itself in very confusing situations by sneaking up on you and hitting you very hard ~6 hours (or more) in after eating the dose. I would say it is a very safe bet to say this stuff has a long half-life and is not metabolized very quickly. My suggestion to those who are thinking about giving this a go is to start low and only do it when you have *AT MINIMUM* 1 day free *AFTER* the first day of dosing. If you have weekends off want to do it, I would advise starting on Friday if possible and only redosing very late on that Friday or early on Saturday (once you are familiar with the duration, don't redose when first trying, this has been stated multiple times by many in this thread). 

I have found through 3 different weekend experiments that 100 mg on Friday at midnight followed by 40 mg 18 hours later will make for a very nice Saturday and Sunday *FOR ME*. I have also found that 100 on Friday followed by 50 mg 18 hours later then 50 mg 6 hours after that will carry on for 2-3 days from time of first effects. Dosing 100 mg initially and then doing 100 mg more 12 hours later will have about the same reaction although metabolism and diet will determine length and strength. I was going for about 4 days off of 100 mg initial dose at 6 PM on first day followed by 50 mg 10 hours later and then 40 mg 24 hours after the first dose. This was on an emptier than normal stomach for the weekend and I was intoxicated to varying degrees from about 2 and 1/2 hours from first dose until late 4 days later. Yes you read that right, I was feeling it from Friday all the way through Monday and probably a little into Tuesday. This is where I see potential for trouble for those who are not careful and don't clear their calendars.

I found myself intoxicated (but functional) in places that I did not want to be intoxicated at and had luck on my side in being able to handle things easily.
This was all with doses totaling less than 250 mg over the course of multiple days and I can say that I have a tolerance to MXE and amphetamine and hydrocodone and this stuff still managed to put me a little too far out despite said tolerances. 

I have a suspicion that this stuff stays around in your system in fat and releases itself when you don't eat enough. Others have commented on its long duration and I know there has to be some explanation as to why it changes its effects profile so drastically even with 'familiar' dosages. I strongly caution those who want to research that to do so very gradually. 

On a different note I did find a 'hole-like' state during the last trial of 100 mg initial dose followed by 50 mg 10 hours later and then 40 mg 24 hours after the first dose. This state manifested itself probably 36 hours from initial dose and and I was flirting with an out-of-body experience while laying in my bed. I would say I was 50% successful in getting myself OOB but I fell asleep before I could get more control over the feeling. I was very surprised by this as I had used a similar amount in a shorter timeframe before that experience and did not get this 'hole-like' state then. I would like to potentially revisit said state but I am going to have to try a few different ways to go about getting there as this stuff does not act the same way more than twice for me and even then those dosages can be felt completely differently than previous dosages of the same amount.

This stuff is very hard to pin down, I still like calling the state 'phaded' but it doesn't really have a consistent profile every use. Hopefully this is helpful to some, I am very glad for your work Solipsis, hopefully it will help out many as this stuff has potential for interesting times but also problematic times as well.

I would say it is best kept as a weekend only thing and I am hesitant to recommend dosing 2 weekends in a row as I think it lingers around.


----------



## blowjay

Oh and the 'amnesia' on this, yeah that tends to manifest with me during re-doses over multiple days and it isn't much of a black out so much as a 'phade' out. Example, mild memory loss of task being completed and confusion regarding completion of said task. IME I just forget what I recently did or didn't do, no black outs just sort of 'did I do that' 'when did I do that?' kind of things. Kinda like nodding out and coming back, not exactly like nodding or dreaming but just that state where you aren't sure on the details of things. This phaded aspect can really hamper interpersonal relationships if you are not able to keep your mind on track, nothing bad has happened to me because of it but I can smell the potential for a bad situation to happen where I dose and have to do things that require more brain-power than my phaded ass can utilize.

Thats about all the suggestions and comments I have for now. I wouldn't advise in combos until you are damn sure you can handle this stuff by itself and even then I would say most are better off not playing around with any. I won't speak on anything being 'safe' to combine as it is all dose dependent and subjective and I think that more harm than good would come out of trying to combine this with numerous potential things.


----------



## Solipsis

Edited the OP, thanks for the contribution.
I know black-out type fading from GABAergics / downers, whiteout type fading from 5-MeO-DMT type psychedelics, and a more grey/static like dissolution from dissociatives but also in another way pregabalin. I guess MXP's amnesia sounds gradual in a way to me as far as self-consciousness goes. Seems like I know that from when I tried diphenidine, it's eerie to me, I'd much rather have pregabalin for getting blurry although its pretty different. But gradual fade to greyness full of static, yeah must be having your brain activity's integrity to code meaningful information collapse into noise.


----------



## blowjay

Solipsis said:


> Edited the OP, thanks for the contribution.
> I know black-out type fading from GABAergics / downers, whiteout type fading from 5-MeO-DMT type psychedelics, and a more grey/static like dissolution from dissociatives but also in another way pregabalin. I guess MXP's amnesia sounds gradual in a way to me as far as self-consciousness goes. Seems like I know that from when I tried diphenidine, it's eerie to me, I'd much rather have pregabalin for getting blurry although its pretty different. But gradual fade to greyness full of static, yeah must be having your brain activity's integrity to code meaningful information collapse into noise.



Its nothing very much like the GABAergics/downers amnesia _to me_ although it isn't too dissimilar from a psychedelic 'whiteout' in parts of it. The entire amnesia experience that goes with MXP is most similar to methoxetamine/ketamine 'holing' mixed with a dreamlike and nod-like state. The way I can best describe it is like coming out of a methoxetamine hole although that doesn't even do justice to what happens. I keep saying 'phade' because that is what says it the best for me. You phade out slowly like a nod coupled with going to sleep so that you are in a nod/dreamlike state and then you get a bit of dissociative confusion and euphoria where your mind drifts away for a bit. This can continue for a while or it can be short but it varies to me in both duration and intensity. Sometimes it will be long and very pleasant without amnesia just a very content headspace. Other times it goes more along the lines of nodding into a hole and then you are put in the phaded state and when you come out to a more sober headspace, the intoxication from being in that state and coming back out only slightly can cause confusion as I have mentioned previously. 

I don't entirely experience the 'gradual fade to greyness full of static' as you have mentioned but you are very very close in understanding my personal experiences with the 'phade'. With MXP there is a different form of dissociation that I have not experienced before, I wish there could be better terminology used to describe such things but feelings are often hard  to describe and definitions are often too vague. 

To be dissociated off of methoxetamine is similar to ketamine although both are very different they have many similar feelings. MXE has a more manic/ dopaminergic dissociation to it is very different from ketamine which will glue you down and send you out of your body. MXP walks a fine line between a nod and a dream with its dissociation and I only see a couple similarities to MXE and virtually none with ketamine. For those who have taken SSRI's and felt detached/dissociated, MXP also has a different feeling than that. Hopefully I am not just rambling about this hard to define feeling and someone can get a better understanding out of it.

Another thing to add, MXP can give one a very mild case of 'robo-walking' that is experience by myself on MXE to higher degree and also on DXM to a MUCH MUCH higher degree. MXP has about 1/3 the 'robo-ness'/'wonkiness' that MXE has in my experience although I have not pushed very high dosages with it yet as doses under 200 mg do quite a bit to me. Depth perception is not impaired as badly as with other dissociatives, rather it is more-so like a dreamy psychedelic fuzz/buzz state. Depth perception on 100-150 mg is 75-80% or higher at times compared to 100% normal sober depth perception although things may appear fuzzier and maybe slightly farther away than they really are. It is nothing like other compounds where 4 feet becomes very similar to infinity or where you find yourself unable to judge distances well and are bumping into walls.

That is all I have to add for now, if other comments are added maybe a better effects profile can be built,  I am surprised that the past posters who were very intrigued by this substance have stopped posting. I hope that nothing negative has came their way due to dosing issues or some other mishap. Time will tell how this continues to be reviewed by others. I am a bit surprised that there aren't reports coming out of the woodwork for this but I am happy also because I know this has potential to send someone to a state that they do not benefit from.


----------



## Xorkoth

People have been saying it can take up to 8 hours to reach full effect so I'd wait longer than 5-6 hours in for a redose.  Not that I've done methoxphenidine.


----------



## foolsgold

thinking of retrying this thursday just wondering after such a mind blowing time on 2g of mxe am i going to be disappointed or just go into it with a fresh mind and forget any idea of it been anything like mxe  ?


----------



## foolsgold

cheers ive had before but that was when i was how to put a different person got personality disorder so was just thinking it could of been one of the reason as to why but i think il give it another go any one know when mxm the new mxe is coming out ?


----------



## foolsgold

think il leave it be then ive had a bad enough time with things of late


----------



## Solipsis

Are you guys finding this particularly addictive?


----------



## roi

If you use it for escapism, possibly. However tolerance rises really fast ime, so you can't really abuse it for longer periods of time.

And yeah, if you expect this to be legal MXE, you'll be disappointed. Look at the structure, not the name


----------



## foolsgold

wrong thread i know but any news on mxm ?


----------



## crOOk

anonymous poster said:


> right one week on after consuming 1g in 24 hours
> 
> 
> still have a tingling sensation like a vibration thru my body
> my left eye is now having bad double vision
> 
> either the batch was tainted or mxp could be very bad for you.


Yup I had the same type of parasthesia off both diphenidine and methyoxy-diphenidine!! It passed after a couple of weeks. I also experienced the symptoms a few times for a couple of days after ingesting these drugs, but only once did it last for weeks. I actually started a thread about it I think. Never had lasting double vision from NMDA antagonists. You should definitely see a neurologist about that, especially if it isn't getting any better day by day!

Here is the *THREAD*, please reply to it so this is brought to other people's attention. These things quickly get lost in the 'big and dandies' and I think it deserves it's own thread.


----------



## Xorkoth

1g of this in 24 hours is a VERY high dose (very very high)... I do suspect this substance isn't good for you, but had you kept your dosages reasonable you would probably be fine now.  Either way you'll be fine I think, just give it some time and stop taking massive quantities of almost entirely unresearched substances.


----------



## crOOk

Xorkoth said:


> 1g of this in 24 hours is a VERY high dose (very very high)... I do suspect this substance isn't good for you, but had you kept your dosages reasonable you would probably be fine now.  Either way you'll be fine I think, just give it some time and stop taking massive quantities of almost entirely unresearched substances.


Needless to say I agree that 1g is a lot, but simply planning to moderate his intake next time will not cut it in my experience. I have sworn to myself I wouldn't redose, put up notes onto my (10kg) scale after putting it as far out of my reach as possible. There are a few drugs which compell me to redose, but I've honestly never experienced anything like this. IV cocaine is straight up reinforcing, but it's different with this substance. It's as if the devil in me took over and compelled me to do the worst thing I could possibly do. Often times I would dose much higher than my initial dose even before I reached the peak to find myself in a complete stupor with no recollection of the experience.

My advice would be to set a fixed dosage before you plan to take either of these two dissociatives and then stash the rest in another place, e.g. at a friend's house.


That being said, I have experienced the tingling even after taking moderate dosages. My lips will often turn numb for a few minutes even weeks afterwards. These symptoms have completely disappeared since I stopped using diphenidine and 2-methoxy-diphenidine. I also went on a ketamine binge of sorts recently, during which I IV'ed 13g within a month and haven't experienced anything similar. Neither has this happened during the time I was an avid PCP user (close to 4 months of daily usage).


----------



## StreetHalo91

crOOk said:


> That being said, I have experienced the tingling even after taking moderate dosages. My lips will often turn numb for a few minutes even weeks afterwards. These symptoms have completely disappeared since I stopped using diphenidine and 2-methoxy-diphenidine. I also went on a ketamine binge of sorts recently, during which I IV'ed 13g within a month and haven't experienced anything similar. Neither has this happened during the time I was an avid PCP user (close to 4 months of daily usage).


Have you stopped taking diphenidine now then man? Just curious cos I know you were a strong advocate for it when it first became available and made some insightful posts about it, so would be interested to know why you decided to give it up, have been strongly considering doing the same recently.


----------



## aminophilous

Hey crOOk glad to see you again 

MXP turned out to be fun for me, moderate doses vaped in a glass pipe as usual. Not as fun as diphenidine but also probably not as dangerous. Will have to see though.
I also went on a small K binge before getting my hands on Methoxphenidine hehe so my tolerance might be too high for me to fully appreciate it.


----------



## Xorkoth

I have read quite a few more trainwreck reports about MXP than diphenidine.  Also there was a report of a guy who was all fucked up on MXP murdering his mom, with associated news article posted.  Having never tried either, my impression is that you need to be even more careful with this one than diphenidine.


----------



## Help?!?!

Xorkoth said:


> I have read quite a few more trainwreck reports about MXP than diphenidine.  Also there was a report of a guy who was all fucked up on MXP murdering his mom, with associated news article posted.  Having never tried either, my impression is that you need to be even more careful with this one than diphenidine.


For serious?!? Links petty please!


----------



## blowjay

Xorkoth said:


> I have read quite a few more trainwreck reports about MXP than diphenidine.  Also there was a report of a guy who was all fucked up on MXP murdering his mom, with associated news article posted.  Having never tried either, my impression is that you need to be even more careful with this one than diphenidine.



I would think they both have the same potential although I have not researched diphenidine myself. I keep seeing diphenidine as being the most amnesiac one based on the threads and reports I have read but as I have said, not versed in both substances. I feel like it is pretty safe to say that both compounds need to keep the dosage under a certain dosage level. Once this 'ceiling' is reached, going over only ends up with the person in a bad place. 

The murder comment is no different than if one were to drink too much or take too much benadryl or perhaps ambien, people who become intoxicated do things they would have never dreamed of doing while sober. I don't want to say it wasn't MXP's fault but yeah, it wasn't MXP's fault for the murder, it was caused by unsafe research practices to put it a bit too bluntly. Caffeine can make certain people manic, certain manic people can kill people, caffeine by itself can kill people but it is still not the fault of caffeine, it is the fault of the person who took too much.

Sorry to veer it off-topic, this compound should be researched only by those who are diligent enough to take care with titrating things slowly.


----------



## StreetHalo91

Xorkoth said:


> I have read quite a few more trainwreck reports about MXP than diphenidine.  Also there was a report of a guy who was all fucked up on MXP murdering his mom, with associated news article posted.  Having never tried either, my impression is that you need to be even more careful with this one than diphenidine.


I reckon the increased stimulation when using MXP could be a factor here, both provide pretty intense dissociation but someone MXP'd up is more likely to be up and mobile in this state doing stupid shit. In my own experience this is definitely true anyway lol... Diphenidine can be stimulating as well but in a *slightly* less crazy way... The thing about the guy killing his mum on MXP was absolutely mental though, reminds me of all the old PCP horror stories that circulate. Horrible shit.


----------



## Xorkoth

Help?!?! said:


> For serious?!? Links petty please!



It's somewhere earlier in this thread, maybe a couple of months back.

Anyway yes, I agree we shouldn't blame MXP for this horrible occurrence, but it does seem to me I have heard more horror stories from this than from diphenidine, by now.  Could be that more people are trying this, or more reckless people are trying this.  Who knows, I haven't tried either nor do I plan to.


----------



## aminophilous

Xorkoth said:


> I have read quite a few more trainwreck reports about MXP than diphenidine.  Also there was a report of a guy who was all fucked up on MXP murdering his mom, with associated news article posted.  Having never tried either, my impression is that you need to be even more careful with this one than diphenidine.



Thanks Xorkoth, I'll be careful. Good thing I don't live with my mom ;-)


----------



## Help?!?!

aminophilous said:


> Thanks Xorkoth, I'll be careful. Good thing I don't live with my mom ;-)



Yeah not after you chopped her up and put her in the floorboards!


----------



## methoxetaman

Let it be known that this compound caused me to pee a false positive for phencyclidine/pcp, and then again about 10 days after the last dose I again peed a false pcp positive. Luckily I demanded a lab confirmation and it came back false. But this compound definitely lingers in the system for some time.


----------



## blowjay

methoxetaman said:


> Let it be known that this compound caused me to pee a false positive for phencyclidine/pcp, and then again about 10 days after the last dose I again peed a false pcp positive. Luckily I demanded a lab confirmation and it came back false. But this compound definitely lingers in the system for some time.



Good information to know and I am glad you posted this as it will help others out.

I seem to think that with this compound, only the minority of users is able to responsibly research it. I know this is the case with many compounds but methoxetamine is much more manic and less smooth than MXP for me (3-MeO-PCP is MUCH more manic as well). I do not get much stimulation either with this but everyone is different with how they react. To me this just kinda phades me out (if I haven't said it way too many times). MXE can make me more unstable but this stuff is soothing. Very strange how everyone reacts so differently. I personally am more scared of diphenidine because it doesn't have the MeO on it to (hopefully) let it get metabolized faster...and its structure reminds me of PC a little bit too much. 

I don't see how MXP gets the stimulating label over diphenidine, I have read many more tales of diphenidine being smoked/vaporized than MXP, that says something to me about their differences but until both are trialed I can't say much more.


----------



## crOOk

StreetHalo91 said:


> Have you stopped taking diphenidine now then man? Just curious cos I know you were a strong advocate for it when it first became available and made some insightful posts about it, so would be interested to know why you decided to give it up, have been strongly considering doing the same recently.


I've given it up, yes. I might still do it at a later point though. I gave up on it because I had no control whatsoever over my use, in that I would redose with higher doses than my initial dose despite telling myself not to, putting up notes saying "DO NOT REDOSE" on my scale etc.

With ketamine (IV/IM) I might go for another dose when I emerge and I might very well end up missing one vein after another just to wake up bruised the next day, but at least it always felt like I was safe, since it has my lie in my bed the entire duration of the experience, usually until I drift off to sleep. Even with MXE I manage to stay in bed, eventhough that requires heroic (!) intravenous dosages.


----------



## crOOk

blowjay said:


> I know this is the case with many compounds but methoxetamine is much more manic and less smooth than MXP for me (3-MeO-PCP is MUCH more manic as well).


Everybody is different indeed! For me MXE is nothing compared to these two dissociatives in terms of mania. I'm bipolar btw, so I know the state pretty damn well. 

Actually MXE is quite manic at low doses, but at 100-150mg IV it becomes about as sedating as ketamine for me, slightly less so. Diphenidine and it's methoxylated cousin on the other hand make me more manic at higher doses. I'm pretty safe when it comes to redosing at low doses (I just won't do it), but once I hit the sweet spot, there's no stopping me. I'll just do all the stupid shit that comes to mind, which includes redosing.



aminophilous said:


> I also went on a small K binge before getting my hands on Methoxphenidine hehe so my tolerance might be too high for me to fully appreciate it.


So do you prefer the diphenidines to ketamine then? I changed my mind on that after going through 12g ketamine in 4 weeks recently (about 600mg in one IV, then later an IM doses 5 days of the week). I fucking love ketamine. Good thing I don't have it around anymore now. :D


----------



## Xorkoth

I think it really was a false positive since he sent it for lab confirmation and it came back false.


----------



## crOOk

Xorkoth said:


> I think it really was a false positive since he sent it for lab confirmation and it came back false.


Oh right, thanks for pointing that out. I actually read that part the first time, but when I replied a day later I didn't bother to finish reading the entire sentence. Shame on me. I'll edit my post, in order not to cause any 'false suspicions'.

Would be pretty damn awesome though if it was laced with pcp. :D


----------



## tweetycat

Hi, I'm going to be trying this stuff for the first time. Has anyone tried smoking this stuff? Any effects on duration, intensity and dosage?


----------



## Daen

*Methoxyphenidine low dosage experiments*

Sex:Male
Age: 28
weight 67kg

Many experiences with many substances

I am a user of ket
I use it at least once a month for 2-3 days in a row
but is 3-4 months that I do not make more use
because  in Italy this substance  is not present
from a bit of time

MXE 50 + 10 + 10 mg snorting a few times a month earlier


EXPERMENTAL PART: 

I took 20 mg of methadone in the morning and another 10 in the evening

(this makes me feel normal,
unfortunately in the past I have made fuck me with opiates
and now I pay the consequences)

Tried allergy test a few days before:

10 mg:  antidepressant effects on the central nervous system , light physical and mental stimulation.

20 mg: the effects a bit more present.

30mg: strong antidepressant and introspective effect  .... increasing pleasure music listening   and slight sense of dissociation 
and physical well-being.

It's not possible sleeping

The effects lasted at 'about three hours with a peak of 1-1.30 Hr

Tonight or tomorrow I'll try with 30 + 25 + 40mg or 10mg after just a short time.

Conclusions:
I prefer snorting it because from what I seem to have realized the oral route requires high dosages, long time to go up (all about 2 hours) and need to retract with the risk of overdoing it.

I like this substance ... makes me feel good, at least at this dose ...
Unfortunately,this route, burn the skin of your nose

I always  unpluging my nose with a syringe of H2O.

Furthermore the next day i havea nasal congestion
Light hang over ... definitely lighter  respect to oral assumption (at least as I read)

Another thing I noticed  at low doses , stimulates appetite (personally)

-The THC have a synergic effect and seems to enhance the effects
(I smoked a joint of a good  hashish and at this dosage is very nice)

Please excuse my bad english
I know that it is not of good quality
and I have to improve this language.


----------



## pharmakos

i had a 500mg sample of this stuff.  tried 50mg, 100mg, 150mg, and 200mg doses in that order with several days in between them.  i never got much of an effect from it on its own, but for the 100mg and 200mg doses i ended up dosing 300mg of DXM sometime later that evening and had particularly strong DXM trips.  i think maybe my dissociative tolerance is to blame.  this stuff seems to be affected by pre-existing dissociative tolerance more than the last novel dissociative i tried (3-MeO-PCP).


----------



## tweetycat

I am coming down from my first experience with MXP,and was wondering if anyone else experienced a near constant need to burp for the duration of the experience.


----------



## ziggo

The one trip I did around 300-400mg of this stuff orally and when it really started to hit I remember I was walking up a stairway and the walls, the ceiling, and the floor all started to kind of close in on my body until I could no longer tell where the limit of my body ended and the limit of the world began. Then I was stuck AS the whole world but i was very awkward and painful because in order to move around at all it felt like I had to re-create the world moment by moment by visualizing my body was really a little bit farther down the hallway then it was before, this was PAINFUL for some reason. This lead me to roll around on the floor for a good hour until I was able to separate my body from the outside world again. 

Hard to explain that really but that's the best I can describe.


----------



## Sir Ron Pib

Not liking this stuff it's stimulating and manic compared to diphenidine which feel more benign - diph is really good, don't know how safe it is but l'm hearing more side effects with this


----------



## tweetycat

I actually found at 80 mgs that it was sedating although the feeling was mild.


----------



## 2quik

I Don't know why people don't like this stuff. I've done Pcp, k, and now MXP, and I have to say the buzz off MXP is the best buzz I've ever had off off any drug. 2-3 lines and the feeling is like waking up on a sunny day with the sun shining in. Looking at your hands is like K with them looking small or big at various times. And movies on this stuff are incredible, expecially movies like the Matrix or the 5th Element.
I've tried both the powder and crystal varieties, and found the powder strongest. And the best way I found to do this stuff was to smoke it on foil. Don't knock this stuff, it's the best.

2QUIK


----------



## crOOk

2quik said:


> I Don't know why people don't like this stuff. I've done Pcp, k, and now MXP, and I have to say the buzz off MXP is the best buzz I've ever had off off any drug. 2-3 lines and the feeling is like waking up on a sunny day with the sun shining in. Looking at your hands is like K with them looking small or big at various times. And movies on this stuff are incredible, expecially movies like the Matrix or the 5th Element.
> I've tried both the powder and crystal varieties, and found the powder strongest. And the best way I found to do this stuff was to smoke it on foil. Don't knock this stuff, it's the best.
> 
> 2QUIK


Well part of it is due to the fact that you opposed to many others seem to enjoy the lighter effects of the spectrum. I personally want to be knocked the fuck out, be it from ketamine, PCP, DXM or the two diphenidines. These two diphenidines lose their attractiveness at very high doses. Eventhough I had some spectacular (!!) experiences with diphenidine and was very very euphoric about the substance, it had limited value as a dissociative. I did call it my favourite dissociative, but came to realize that it isn't when I acquired some ketamine for a month of regular IV usage. :D


----------



## .:Holy::Toast:.

I recently came in to a sample of this stuff, what would you guys recommend for an insufflated dosage?
I do not feel like being dissociated for up to 18 hours so I don't want to take it orally; I'm very experienced with ketamine so I can handle myself on dissociatives.


----------



## Birdsong

Never get the dosage right either too much or too little kinda given up. Too much ketamin when I was younger can't have helped think my holeing days are over. It's either dull or total blackout confusion.


----------



## crOOk

I think this would be the first comprehensive report of IV 2-methoxy-diphenidine on bluelight:

http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads...20mg)-IV-very-experienced-It-s-a-hole-alright!


----------



## BothHands

I just received a free sample of this stuff.  I have pretty limited dissassociative experience, but extensive IV experience.  I've been through about 400mg MXE and had about 10 DXM trips and 3-4 K experiences.  That's about the extent of my use, and my last experience was more than a year ago.  It wasn't as difficult to get into solution as people have said.  I got the stuff as HCl, so maybe that's why.  But I started with a 5mg allergy test, and found myself giggling a little bit more while watching netflix.  I upped the dose to about 15mg, then did another 15mg 30 minutes later, and finally did another 20mg.  This stuff isn't as potent as MXE for sure, but I find it more enjoyable.  I only had one extremely positive experience on MXE and the rest of my experiences just gave me the feeling I had downsyndrome.  This stuff seems to be much clearer.  I hear it has a very strange dose-response curve so I can't say for sure, but I think I would have to at least triple my dose and do it all at once to even approach a hole.  I also tried sniffing about 10mg but the burning was so severe that I couldn't imagine why anyone would do that to themselves.  I assume this would make an IM dose quite painful too.  The stuff I got looked just like the old european snow that used to come through to the states a few years ago.  Very fluffy.  I wonder if there's some unreacted HCl or if the salt form is just supposed to burn.  Nevertheless, the IV dose didn't cause any trouble at the injection site and didn't burn at all.  Once I've had a bit more experience I'll weigh in a little more.

I suppose the people smoking it off foil are getting this as a freebase?

I also noticed as someone else said, low doses do cause appetite stimulation.


----------



## crOOk

BothHands said:


> This stuff isn't as potent as MXE for sure, but I find it more enjoyable. I only had one extremely positive experience on MXE and the rest of my experiences just gave me the feeling I had downsyndrome.


Not sure if you can say that after such low doses of the substance. I reached the Full effect spectrum at little over 200mg (see report above), but I suppose 150mg would have been close enough. Not saying I would recommend such high dosages for now though. 

And yeah, it would seem that you have a salt instead of freebase unless either you or the rest of us received a different substance.


----------



## BothHands

crOOk said:


> Not sure if you can say that after such low doses of the substance. I reached the Full effect spectrum at little over 200mg (see report above), but I suppose 150mg would have been close enough. Not saying I would recommend such high dosages for now though.
> 
> And yeah, it would seem that you have a salt instead of freebase unless either you or the rest of us received a different substance.



I did read the report above before my original post, but he did not mention what his first dosage was, only what his attempted redose was.  I'm titrating carefully after all the horror stories I've read about the dose-response curve.  After my incident with phenazepam, I'm very wary of these long acting drugs.   I wound up severing the muscle in my thigh and spent 2 weeks in the psyche ward after a 100mg dose of phenazepam x_x  Well, I dosed a small amount while drinking vodka and then blacked out and redosed the rest of it.  

But I did IV about 60mg MXP within the course of an hour.  It did not make me feel dysphoric and stupid like the MXE often did, but there are very few IV experiences shared on the web so I figured any data would be valuable.  I think I did say I would need triple the dose in order to hole, which would be about the dose you're recommending.  Though you needed propylene glycol to dissolve it in water, so I assume you had the freebase, which has a different potency than the salt due to the added molecular weight.  

I did another 30mg IV this morning with my suboxone and I'm feeling pretttty nice.  My legs are bouncing a lot so I think this one has a lot more catecholaminergic activity than some of the others.  While on benzos, I become a speed freak, but without benzos, I can't even touch a cup of green tea without jitters and anxiety.  So it's possible that if I try this stuff while not on valium, I might have a much less pleasant experience.  

It is worth noting that I'm on suboxone so unfortunately any opiate effects the drug may have will not affect me.  So there goes some of my euphoria   I also take gabapentin for benzo withdrawal.  However, I'm also currently taking valium so I'm not withdrawing, but my doc doesn't know that.  I hear there's a long half life and you can piss for PCP even 10 days later.  I'm going to have to be wary of that.  I don't think I will be doing any more experiments between tomorrow and december 8th.


----------



## .:Holy::Toast:.

You dosed 100mg of phenazepam O_O


----------



## BothHands

.:Holy::Toast:. said:


> You dosed 100mg of phenazepam O_O



lol not on purpose.  It was the first benzo I ordered online and I didn't have any propylene glycol for volumetric dosing, so I would just sprinkle a couple grains of it on my hand and throw them back with some vodka.  Well, I suppose by day 2 I was blacked out and finished it all.  I'm missing about 4 days of memory from before the psyche ward, as well as the first week of my stay there.  Apparently I DROVE to the store, made stuffed mushrooms for the family, made plans for a mary kay party (that one was embarassing when she showed up at my door a month later and I didn't know who she was) but at one point I guess I got depressed and cut my leg wide open that I needed surgery to reconnect muscle, nerves, and whatnot.  I don't know if I can add a photo, but it looks like a machette wound x_x

Since then, I have become a lot more strict in how I titrate and dose chemicals that could make me lose control of myself.  The only three that scare me are stimulating disassociatives, deliriants, and benzos.  Even if I have a bad trip on a psychedelic, I'm still in control of what I do, even if I can't see my surroundings.  

I don't know if this is on topic, but it is (they are?) the rantings of a person intoxicated on the chemical in question so maybe...  I can't make sentences.  That's relevant.


----------



## pharmakos

you're actually typing pretty coherently tbph


----------



## crOOk

BothHands said:


> I did read the report above before my original post, but he did not mention what his first dosage was, only what his attempted redose was.  I'm titrating carefully after all the horror stories I've read about the dose-response curve.  After my incident with phenazepam, I'm very wary of these long acting drugs.   I wound up severing the muscle in my thigh and spent 2 weeks in the psyche ward after a 100mg dose of phenazepam x_x  Well, I dosed a small amount while drinking vodka and then blacked out and redosed the rest of it.
> 
> But I did IV about 60mg MXP within the course of an hour.  It did not make me feel dysphoric and stupid like the MXE often did, but there are very few IV experiences shared on the web so I figured any data would be valuable.  I think I did say I would need triple the dose in order to hole, which would be about the dose you're recommending.  Though you needed propylene glycol to dissolve it in water, so I assume you had the freebase, which has a different potency than the salt due to the added molecular weight.
> 
> I did another 30mg IV this morning with my suboxone and I'm feeling pretttty nice.  My legs are bouncing a lot so I think this one has a lot more catecholaminergic activity than some of the others.  While on benzos, I become a speed freak, but without benzos, I can't even touch a cup of green tea without jitters and anxiety.  So it's possible that if I try this stuff while not on valium, I might have a much less pleasant experience.
> 
> It is worth noting that I'm on suboxone so unfortunately any opiate effects the drug may have will not affect me.  So there goes some of my euphoria   I also take gabapentin for benzo withdrawal.  However, I'm also currently taking valium so I'm not withdrawing, but my doc doesn't know that.  I hear there's a long half life and you can piss for PCP even 10 days later.  I'm going to have to be wary of that.  I don't think I will be doing any more experiments between tomorrow and december 8th.


Yes if you have the HCl salt your dose should be increased by 12% compared to the freebase. And I put the dosage into the thread title, but then forgot to mention it again within the thread. I have just added this information. If you have any questions about this, ask away, feel free to pm, too. I had been looking for proper information on this for quite some time and nobody who had done it replied to my inquiries. Very frustrating...

Btw I always appreciate a comment under such long posts, so I know my efforts aren't futile.


----------



## NoArtFlav

I have a lil more than Half gram.. How should I dose ? Cap or snort?  Is it safe to combo with 4 aco dmt or 4 aco met?


----------



## .:Holy::Toast:.

I just tried it orally.
I started with approx 80mg and did 50mg redoses every hour.
It was a boring dissociative, it had the dissociatve mindset but no warmth or euphoria, felt a lot like tiletamine


----------



## BothHands

thenightwatch said:


> you're actually typing pretty coherently tbph



I was for the first paragraph.  Then I took a knife hit of some good medical weed and wound up writing paragraph after paragraph and erasing it.  It took like 30 minutes to come up with the last two lines lol.  I've noticed that when NMDA antagonists are combined with THC, it makes for confusion that is much stronger than the sum of its parts.  Be very careful when mixing if you're going to "operate machinery."  Even if you're on a light dose of MXP and think you've just got a little glow and aren't very high, then mix it with just a small hit of weed with a huge tolerance, you should still refrain from driving.  I'm just saying because about 5 years ago I was on a small 200mg dose of dxm and thought I would take a hit before I left to go pick up my friend from work.  I almost killed us all and couldn't even figure out which lane I was supposed to be in.  Not because I couldn't see, but just because I was confused about the intersection.  So for those of you who use the stuff for the glow and not the hole, just be careful. 



crOOk said:


> Yes if you have the HCl salt your dose should be increased by 12% compared to the freebase. And I put the dosage into the thread title, but then forgot to mention it again within the thread. I have just added this information. If you have any questions about this, ask away, feel free to pm, too. I had been looking for proper information on this for quite some time and nobody who had done it replied to my inquiries. Very frustrating...
> 
> Btw I always appreciate a comment under such long posts, so I know my efforts aren't futile.



Thank you for the info on the conversion. :D  I'll try to post in there after work but there was a little much penis talk for me haha



.:Holy::Toast:. said:


> I just tried it orally.
> I started with approx 80mg and did 50mg redoses every hour.
> It was a boring dissociative, it had the dissociatve mindset but no warmth or euphoria, felt a lot like tiletamine



I felt the exact opposite.  Warmth and euphoria with less of a dissociative mindset lol.  That's a pretty low dose you took too.  I'm wondering if maybe you have a tolerance to stimulants?



NoArtFlav said:


> I have a lil more than Half gram.. How should I dose ? Cap or snort?  Is it safe to combo with 4 aco dmt or 4 aco met?



I dosed it IV with 4-AcO-DMT and n,n-DPT.  It BURNS when snorted.  I'd suggest cap it, though I haven't personally tried that ROA, I don't really recommend my ROA to others.


----------



## NiceEnough

I also experience warmth and euphoria with obvious dissociation but more clarity than say ketamine. I have had some really inspiring and life-enhancing conversations with close friends on this substance. The most I have ever dosed was 200mg - although this was strong, with moments where I had to 'hold on to my seat' so to speak, I did not experience anything I would call a 'hole'. However, personally, I see real potential for this substance in particular in terms of recreational dissociation, and have noticed positive effects that I feel would be valuable. Some have reported a hangover, I definitely experience an afterglow from this. One problem is definitely the duration, I often experience a 'droop' half way into the long experience, and I think it is helpful to add something (not more MXP I might add) about midpoint to get myself back on track. Wondering if others experience a dip at some point during their MXP trip? My guess is it could just be that I have used up all my energy and am quite simply tired, but because it goes on so long I feel the need to enhance the experience so I can continue with it in a positive and engaged manner. Back in the UK in a week and have 3g of this waiting for me. Looking forward to entering MXP space again. I know there don't seem to be many others on this site who share my enthusiasm for this substance, but I think used responsibly it can be both a lot of fun and very insightful.


----------



## NoArtFlav

not sure wtf to make of this chem....after much experimenting.. dont try but at 150+ mgs its weird...like being drunk but clarity..you feel high but not sure why 




lab rat has 260 mgs left...will test w many combos too


----------



## NiceEnough

NoArtFlav said:


> not sure wtf to make of this chem....after much experimenting.. dont try but at 150+ mgs its weird...like being drunk but clarity..you feel high but not sure why
> 
> lab rat has 260 mgs left...will test w many combos too



It is very variable in my experience, effects seem to be very dependent on user. But I get what you say about it feeling like being drunk but with clarity - I would disassociated but with clarity. Sounds like when you start to dose above 200mg you start to head into hole territory which for this substance sounds very full-on (not that holes with K and MXE aren't full on) but other posters make it sound like the whole experience has a full-on manic kind of quality with an unbelievable intensity. I have yet to get there myself, but planning on doing so soon.

To reiterate, with responsible, intermittent use I have really enjoyed this chem, have found it disassociating enough but also stimulating and euphoric at doses between 100 and 200mg. Looking forward to my future encounters!


----------



## NoArtFlav

can this be smoked on a bowl persay


----------



## NiceEnough

Not sure, I have never smoked it. I know people were smoking diphenidine with good effects. Can imagine the smoke would taste pretty disgusting though.


----------



## foolsgold

diphenidine has a sweet taste if i remember right and think this was more foul tasting


----------



## crOOk

2quik said:


> I Don't know why people don't like this stuff. I've done Pcp, k, and now MXP, and I have to say the buzz off MXP is the best buzz I've ever had off off any drug. 2-3 lines and the feeling is like waking up on a sunny day with the sun shining in. Looking at your hands is like K with them looking small or big at various times. And movies on this stuff are incredible, expecially movies like the Matrix or the 5th Element.
> I've tried both the powder and crystal varieties, and found the powder strongest. And the best way I found to do this stuff was to smoke it on foil. Don't knock this stuff, it's the best.
> 
> 2QUIK


I enjoy it, too. You apparently haven't IV'ed it though. :D



foolsgold said:


> diphenidine has a sweet taste if i remember right and think this was more foul tasting


What the fuck?! No it doesn't. God it's horrible.



NoArtFlav said:


> can this be smoked on a bowl persay


I know I'm gonna come across as a total twat here, but it's 'per se' which means as much as 'through itself' on Latin. I personally never suceeded to get worthwhile effects from smoking it. I usually aim for the most intense effects I can possibly experience while retaining most of my memory. I've only achieved this orally with diphenidine, but via intravenous injection with the 2-methoxylated version.

EDIT:

So what I've been doing is this, I am certain there must be better ways though: 

I disssolve 250mg MXP, 2mg 2C-E and 150mg citric acid in a mix of 10% Ethanol, 30% PG and 60% water.

When I inject this mixture intravenously it puts me in a state of perfect serenity. I have never experienced anything like it. Be careful - this is unexplored territory. I would not advise anyone to do this. It's just that I have never experienced such utter peace and serenity before. I'm absolutely astonished. I don't think I've ever felt this good in my life. Obviously, there is huge potential for abuse.


----------



## NiceEnough

I totally agree with crOOk, I get the feeling of peace and serenity with some standard dissociation but still lucid enough to have proper conversations. I love it. But be careful with it, in high does its sounds pretty full on and lower doses are very moreish.


----------



## atv

Dosed 100mgs orally of MXP on a half full stomach.  Didn't think the MXP was turning up so I started eating, and then of course down the drive walks the postman with my batch.

So it has been 3 and a half hours since I dosed 100mgs of MXP weighed acurately with a small amount of pasta and bread in stomach.  I feel only very slight effects that something is different, very slight. have 75mg weighed out next to me.
Used to abuse Ketamine daily but stopped using that a year ago.  Wondering why I am not feeling much and whether I should take this 75mg line.  Want to feel a trip and am doing things properly this time.  Will the 75mg perhaps take me where I want to be?  Orally or Nasaly?


----------



## atv

*MXP does it work for me?*



atv said:


> Dosed 100mgs orally of MXP on a half full stomach.  Didn't think the MXP was turning up so I started eating, and then of course down the drive walks the postman with my batch.
> 
> So it has been 3 and a half hours since I dosed 100mgs of MXP weighed acurately with a small amount of pasta and bread in stomach.  I feel only very slight effects that something is different, very slight. have 75mg weighed out next to me.
> Used to abuse Ketamine daily but stopped using that a year ago.  Wondering why I am not feeling much and whether I should take this 75mg line.  Want to feel a trip and am doing things properly this time.  Will the 75mg perhaps take me where I want to be?  Orally or Nasaly?




Quoting myself I know.  I may as well make it a written trip report.

I'm new to this sort of thing so I will do my best.

Male
5ft 11 
87 kilos
Drink 4 beers some days between 7 - 10pm
Take 15mg mirtazapine daily around 10-11pm


3.30pm - I weighed out 100mg of methoxphenidine and ingested it in a gel cap one hour after eating half of a pasta meal.  I had previously been told by the postal service that I will not be receiving my special delivery package today and would get compensation.  I was banking on keeping an empty stomach for this experiment but thought that today was not the day so was halfway through eating and then the postwoman turned up with the package after all.  Bollocks I thought, enjoying my delicious red wine tomato pasta and garlic bread as she walked down the drive!  
I put the other half in the fridge.  I want it now haha!

4.30pm - I feel slight flutters very mild, dreamy, and a feeling of content.  I feel I could do anything if I want to, there is no 'hole' or anything like that, just tactile sensations.

6.30pm I took another 75mg of the mxp.  It just doesn't seem to be getting me to be where I want.

8pm I snorted 50mg of MXP  to see if it can push it a bit.   That is where I will leave it I think.  I have felt numb, fluttery really.  Some creative thoughts going through my mind.  Tired. in a nice way, and still feel warm.

I've been really careful to weigh out the doses and wait the time frame, feel fuzzzy but I want more! haha.
What I always like is lying in bed and listening to music, and seeing CEV's.  I'd like to know how others get to that point.   Maybe 200mg MXP could produce an experience like that.

9pm and feeling tired, having beer and feeling MXP tirednesss, should eat. 

I am wondering whether to try a 110mg pellet of BK 2CB tomorrow morning, as I feel in a good place now and have a whole day to myself.
I don't know if I have got what I wanted from this MXP trip.  

Wonder if this all makes sense..hope so/////

I wont re dose MXP just see how I feel....
Mirtaz, food, alcohol and benzos will follow though I think....







At my disposal I have MXP, BK 2CB, Pyrazlolam, Mirtazapine and diclazepam and alcohol.


----------



## crOOk

atv said:


> I've been really careful to weigh out the doses and wait the time frame, feel fuzzzy but I want more! haha.
> What I always like is lying in bed and listening to music, and seeing CEV's.  I'd like to know how others get to that point.   Maybe 200mg MXP could produce an experience like that.


If you want CEV's, look elsewhere (DMT cough cough). 

On this, just watch your mind merge with the universe.

I honestly have never felt such serenity in my life. Maybe on DMT, but not on any other dissociative, psychedelic or opiate. Maybe it's the 2C-E I've been throwing into the mix, not sure.


----------



## NiceEnough

crOOk said:


> If you want CEV's, look elsewhere (DMT cough cough).
> 
> On this, just watch your mind merge with the universe.
> 
> I honestly have never felt such serenity in my life. Maybe on DMT, but not on any other dissociative, psychedelic or opiate. Maybe it's the 2C-E I've been throwing into the mix, not sure.



I have certainly felt pure serenity and enhanced appreciation of synchronicity, but as for feeling my mind merge with the universe, perhaps I need to up my dosages towards yours? How much do you normally take again?


----------



## crOOk

NiceEnough said:


> I have certainly felt pure serenity and enhanced appreciation of synchronicity, but as for feeling my mind merge with the universe, perhaps I need to up my dosages towards yours? How much do you normally take again?


I inject around 250mg intravenously each time and have lately thrown 1-2mg 2C-E into the mix. The effects are far from overwhelming at that dose, but your mileage may vary.


----------



## blowjay

NiceEnough said:


> I totally agree with crOOk, I get the feeling of peace and serenity with some standard dissociation but still lucid enough to have proper conversations. I love it. But be careful with it, in high does its sounds pretty full on and lower doses are very moreish.



I had reservations at first but others have let the cat out of the bag. When one finds the sweet spot it is better for getting the serene and peaceful dissociated space. A 5 gram bag can dissappear very fast and I have found it to have very little side-effects when used responsibly. I took it up to 200mg or so and that was good enough for me to say "yep more would be too much" When you crank it up to that notch, time dilation is out of the fucking frame, 5 minutes seems an hour at times. Lower doses can do similar time dilation just not to that extent.

Ideally I would do 75mg in AM initial followed by a booster 4-6 hours later (all orally) to get a good thing going to last til the night. Alternatively I found that 100 taken right at bedtime will leave one in a great state when they wake up and then 75 mg once you wake up and you can then do another redose 6 hours later.

If this were available in massive quantities I would be hard pressed to stay away. I really haven't had negatives with this except for finding out that food in stomach really plays a big part in how this guy works.

I didn't want to post my enjoyment of this compound due to the MXE people jumping all over it and ruining it, selfish? FUCK NO, can't get idiots doing some pulp fiction type shit due to implied similarities that are not there.


----------



## blowjay

NiceEnough said:


> I also experience warmth and euphoria with obvious dissociation but more clarity than say ketamine. I have had some really inspiring and life-enhancing conversations with close friends on this substance. The most I have ever dosed was 200mg - although this was strong, with moments where I had to 'hold on to my seat' so to speak, I did not experience anything I would call a 'hole'. However, personally, I see real potential for this substance in particular in terms of recreational dissociation, and have noticed positive effects that I feel would be valuable. Some have reported a hangover, I definitely experience an afterglow from this. One problem is definitely the duration, I often experience a 'droop' half way into the long experience, and I think it is helpful to add something (not more MXP I might add) about midpoint to get myself back on track. Wondering if others experience a dip at some point during their MXP trip? My guess is it could just be that I have used up all my energy and am quite simply tired, but because it goes on so long I feel the need to enhance the experience so I can continue with it in a positive and engaged manner. Back in the UK in a week and have 3g of this waiting for me. Looking forward to entering MXP space again. I know there don't seem to be many others on this site who share my enthusiasm for this substance, but I think used responsibly it can be both a lot of fun and very insightful.



Yes I think the dip is part of how this substance works. I think that you and I are about on the same page with how this is, it is almost empathogenic in a dissociated way, very unique in that aspect, would you agree with that?


----------



## crOOk

blowjay said:


> When you crank it up to that notch, time dilation is out of the fucking frame, 5 minutes seems an hour at times. Lower doses can do similar time dilation just not to that extent.


Funny, an hour on it seems like 5 minutes to me.


----------



## blowjay

You are IV'ing correct?


----------



## crOOk

blowjay said:


> You are IV'ing correct?


I'm afraid I am, but it's the same when I take it orally.

I should warn anyone who considers this that I have a feeling it could be brutally habit forming. It's just a crazy rush and the serenity that follows is unmatched by all the opiates I've tried injecting intravenously.


----------



## NiceEnough

blowjay said:


> Yes I think the dip is part of how this substance works. I think that you and I are about on the same page with how this is, it is almost empathogenic in a dissociated way, very unique in that aspect, would you agree with that?



I think the empathogenic part of it could be to do with it relaxing you and reducing your inhibitions, therefore allowing you to speak more freely and openly with others. Nevertheless, psychedelics and even dissociative psychedelics can show us how we and everything else are connected, and this can bring awareness of us being the same as the other person or feeling what they are feeling etc. As I often say, I think the MXP experience very much depends on the mindset of the person. It is the same with all drugs really, but particularly the case with dissociatives I have found. They open a doorways in your mind so you can express yourself in new and exciting ways, hopefully reaching cosmic or transcendent heights. However, the kind of easy escapism they provide can make them very moreish and compulsively addictive, hence the need to be careful with them. 

They are definitely useful tools, and MXP is an exciting if unique and special addition to the dissociative arsenal, but I really feel they don't take kindly to being abused and will really mess you up if you do abuse them. I am thinking of all my friends who have been destroyed by ketamine, and how ketamine nearly sent me into a psychosis before I was smart enough to stop. I still felt a horrible sense of depersonalisation and dysphoric dissociation for months afterwards. But I learnt my lesson for sure.


----------



## crOOk

NiceEnough said:


> They open a doorways in your mind so you can express yourself in new and exciting ways, hopefully reaching cosmic or transcendent heights. However, the kind of easy escapism they provide can make them very moreish and compulsively addictive, hence the need to be careful with them.


Well said. Btw ketamine's effects on the body are by far the biggest problem. It will pretty much ruin all your internal organs to some degree. Not to speak of the damage it does to blood vessels when IV'ed. Crazy unhealthy stuff really, probably the most unhealthy of all currently popular drugs of abuse. We don't know shit about MXP yet though, so great care is definitely appropriate.

It seems to me that MXP much more habit forming than MXE or diphetidine, but less so than ketamine or pcp. That's just my experience, I'm not a fan of MXE anyway


----------



## pharmakos

crOOk said:


> probably the most unhealthy of all currently popular drugs of abuse.



hardly, unless we're comparing excessive use of ketamine to moderate use of other drugs


----------



## NoArtFlav

i finally had a very nice experience with this substance. with 175 mg and eph. 

but it took about 2 hours to fully kick in and started off stimulating and buzzy.
then it progresses to a dizzy and subtle dissociation.
i did some errands and realized how much reality was scewed
the problem was at the end ther was massive tunnel vision but as i tried to sleep with eyes closed and music i had some deep cevs


----------



## 3dmusic

Im sorry I know this question has probably been asked before but this is a great long thread and I am only upto page 2, but for someone with no tolerance of MXP what is the best oral dose please?
Not looking to be plunged into dissociative hell, but would like an experience which maybe helps me gain some new perspectives on life or my feelings.
Ket is the only dissociative I have ever had, about a dozen times, small amounts, bumps and v.small lines, enjoyed it. My ket tolerance is really small.
I've been reading peoples experiences but they are all so varied, as I guess some people are more tolerant to dissociatives.

thanks in advance.


----------



## crOOk

thenightwatch said:


> hardly, unless we're comparing excessive use of ketamine to moderate use of other drugs


I was comparing excessive ketamine abuse to excessive abuse of other substances. Sure not many people use ketamine on a daily basis for several years, but those who do seem to acquire most severe issues with their somatic health. We won't have to get into the details here, but it might be time to for a separate thread since there have recently been a few articles on the devastating damage ketamine can do to our bodies.

No stimulant, opiate, benzo or psychedelic I know of will do comparable damage to your organs. When I have the time I will gather some reviews and try to summarize the data that is available for bluelight users. There aren't many who dedicate their lives to ketamine abuse, but those who do should be aware of how toxic the substance seems to be.

I shot up another 300mg MXP yesterday and went straight into transient psychosis. Very heavy stuff. Gonna write an experience report now eventhough I don't remember much.


----------



## NiceEnough

3dmusic said:


> Im sorry I know this question has probably been asked before but this is a great long thread and I am only upto page 2, but for someone with no tolerance of MXP what is the best oral dose please?
> Not looking to be plunged into dissociative hell, but would like an experience which maybe helps me gain some new perspectives on life or my feelings.
> Ket is the only dissociative I have ever had, about a dozen times, small amounts, bumps and v.small lines, enjoyed it. My ket tolerance is really small.
> I've been reading peoples experiences but they are all so varied, as I guess some people are more tolerant to dissociatives.
> 
> thanks in advance.



Try 70mg orally, wrapped in a rizla paper or two, that should be a good starting dose. Depending on how that goes, increase it to 100mg (but only if you are really comfortable with 70mg). A word of warning, you really need proper scales for this stuff, an error in amount can lead to the kind of trip it sounds like you really want to avoid. But treated with respect, I believe this is a really special chemical.

and re the variations in experience, I think this is down to how responsive this chemical is to the mood, personality, psychology of the person taking it, perhaps more so than many other drugs. It is a weird one, very hard to pin down. but incredibly rewarding, I have found, when done right (i.e. treated with respect)


----------



## NiceEnough

Let me know how it goes!


----------



## crOOk

IV reports:
http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads...20mg)-IV-very-experienced-It-s-a-hole-alright!
http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/743205-(MXP-300mg)-IV-Very-experienced-Goodbye-cruel-world-(


----------



## Ziiirp

I like it. Insufflated (beware the sneezing reflex) medium doses (~80mg at t+0 and ~60mg at t+5h) provide comfortable hedonistic dissociation. Listening to a live psychedelic rock concert from the 70s and I feel like standing in the first row.

One has to be prepared for the really strong stimulation usually emerging at the tail end, let's say t+6h. It can get manic. Sleep is possible at t+10h IMHO.

Edit : The immersion promoting effects can help to switch off the scrutinizing part of the mind while reading retro books (Asimov's "The gods themselves" in my case)  .


----------



## roi

NiceEnough said:


> first time 1mg blotters  will report back soon



Wrong thread? MXP is much less potent than required to fit on blotters.


----------



## gymstud

anyone got a link or can explain to me how to prepare for i.m


----------



## Incunabula

Gymstud, I'm pretty sure there's a big and dandy I.M thread, just google it.

How is MXP stimulating? Bruxism/gurning, Tachycardia, restless legs etc? I guess I'm wondering if it feels like it has got any serotonin/ dopamine releasing or reuptake inhibiting effects.


----------



## crOOk

gymstud said:


> anyone got a link or can explain to me how to prepare for i.m


Well I'm pretty sure I just posted a link to two IV reports...

Make sure the osmolarity is between 300 and 600 mOsm/L or your tissue will be damaged. I would not IM it, but go for an IV injection. IM doesn't sound like a good idea at all for obvious reasons. It's not really made for IV injection either, but it does work and I thoroughly enjoyed it. It won't hit you as quickly as ketamine, which often doesn't even allow you to properly dispose of the syringe. There's still a massive rush though!!! :D


----------



## gymstud

i could find that b&d
i know nothing about injecting or setting it 
and have no idea what about osmolarity


----------



## crOOk

I cannot tell you how safe it is to inject this much PG into your muscles. I would go for an IV injection if you are dead set on injecting it. If you are not, keep in mind there are safer routes which are probably more adequate anyway, unless you're a big fan of slamming dissociatives already.

This is a post about solutions made for injection purposes and how to calculate their osmolarity. I suggest you read it thoroughly. In many cases it really doesn't matter that much, but since you will be using a lot of liquid with 2-meo-diphetidine, you should most definitely adjust osmolarity with table salt, especially if you IM instead of IV'ing it. If you cannot get anywhere with this info, let me know.

IV'ing dissociatives is tricky, since you sometimes won't be able to pull out the needle in time.


----------



## Erikmen

I guarantee it´s never safe to inject this.


----------



## gymstud

but i can just smoke it right?
like smack on foil?
how much for a first run


----------



## I B Profane

Just took 140mg of this substance - 50mg insuffulated (ow) and 90mg taken orally. Will report back with results.

I have weed and nitrous for tonight's festivities. No other drugs in my system other than one beer earlier and my daily prescribed dose of gabapentin. Wish me luck BL!


----------



## crOOk

gymstud said:


> but i can just smoke it right?
> like smack on foil?
> how much for a first run


Love the structure of your posts, very poetic. :D

I have not done this. If it's possible, the info should be in the thread. It's been done with diphetidine, but the effects are very mild in my experience. Not anything like oral or IV use. If you have never used needles, just stick to oral use, it will supply the full spectrum of effects. There obviously won't be a rush and the effects will be much longer, but other than that it's practically identical.



I B Profane said:


> Just took 140mg of this substance - 50mg insuffulated (ow) and 90mg taken orally. Will report back with results.
> 
> I have weed and nitrous for tonight's festivities. No other drugs in my system other than one beer earlier and my daily prescribed dose of gabapentin. Wish me luck BL!


Fingers crossed. Sounds like a good dose to me. Won't go completely batshit (which is usually considered a good thing), but should still get into some seriously bizarre states. Let us know how it went.


----------



## gymstud

someone has posted about smoking it but there 22 pages and cant find it again


----------



## crOOk

Well I'm not gonna find it for you 

That's just the price the desire to get really high comes with I guess. :D


----------



## gymstud

lol kinda not asking you to dude 
i was asking for ppl who knew about it to answer


----------



## gymstud

thanks for osmoralty link thouht


----------



## I B Profane

crOOk said:


> Fingers crossed. Sounds like a good dose to me. Won't go completely batshit (which is usually considered a good thing), but should still get into some seriously bizarre states. Let us know how it went.



Back from space...

2-meo-diphenidine is an interesting substance. It's effects are closer to that of dxm than mxe, but it really has it own unique thing going on. I took 140mg while watching wolf of Wall Street with a friend. I don't think I got anywhere near hole territory, but I was still quite dissociated. It felt extremely lucid, which I guess is the dangerous part - some of the thoughts in my head were just bonkers. Definitely a decent bit of mania with this one. I was honestly expecting it to hit me a bit stronger, but maybe my tolerance to dissos is permafucked. I also bumped some mxe throughout the course of the night, and I felt like Iwas approaching a hole-like state but never quite got there. I think next time I may try 200mg. Overall it was an enjoyable experience. During the peak, I felt like I was in the movie - something I'm sure other diss heads can relate to. I had a fun time, it's not as recreational persay as mxe or ket, but if you enjoy substances like dxm (which I do) I would reccomend this one. Felt a bit like a high second plateau dxm trip without all the nasty body side effects. I got to sleep using 5mg etizolam. Overall it was an enjoyable experience, I wish I could provide more info but its so...hard to describe, because its mostly in your head. Further investigations are required. Btw , nitrous on this stuff = pure bliss


----------



## crOOk

I B Profane said:


> Back from space...


Thanks for the short report.



I B Profane said:


> It felt extremely lucid, which I guess is the dangerous part - some of the thoughts in my head were just bonkers.


Agreed!



I B Profane said:


> Definitely a decent bit of mania with this one.


Can you elaborate?



I B Profane said:


> I was honestly expecting it to hit me a bit stronger, but maybe my tolerance to dissos is permafucked.


It always feels like it doesn't hit me too strong to me. However, it WILL hit you stronger at a certain threshold dosage, even if you might not realize it at first. There is a point with both of these drugs when you will just enter a whole new territory. Definitely the most insane dissociatives I've tried. I used ketamine and pcp hundreds of times each, but they don't even come close to these two in terms of mindfuck. There is some sort of hole past the mentioned threshold dosage, just don't expect it to be anything like the k hole. It's much more dreamy, delirious and schizoform.
Below this threshold it's still worthwhile, but nothing I could see myself use a lot. It's just very calm, peaceful and meditative. Music is quite amazing on it, too, without being as bizarrely distorted as on most other dissociatives.

Oh and regarding it not being as recreational as ketamine or mxe, I beg to differ. I've been slamming k for the past 3 days and I have desired to use 2-meo-diphetidine instead more than once during that time. It supplied the most remarkable dissociative experience I have had in years! However, it's much harder to get the dosage right due to the thresholdish nature of the effects.


----------



## treezy z

i've been fucking with this, far as i can tell no serotonin effects. the reason i say this is i take wellbutrin and can't trip on dxm or mxe without feeling like i need to check into the ER (or actually going to the ER) and mxp is fine.

keep in mind i'm not hooking my brain up to a scanner to confirm this, this is my subjective opinion.


----------



## treezy z

I B Profane said:


> It felt extremely lucid, which I guess is the dangerous part - some of the thoughts in my head were just bonkers.



ya, this stuff makes you go nuts for several hours.


----------



## treezy z

foolsgold said:


> diphenidine has a sweet taste if i remember right and think this was more foul tasting



my shit tasted bitter/vinegar


----------



## cosmic._.ape

thenightwatch said:


> hardly, unless we're comparing excessive use of ketamine to moderate use of other drugs



that's exactly what i think after reading some medical records


----------



## pharmakos

should really be split into a new topic if it goes much further, but perhaps crOOk was referring to the most extreme examples of ketamine abuse -- people that have taken 1gram + daily for years.  in which case that's a whole new realm, because many other drugs of abuse used at that level (in comparison to normal recreational usage) would have killed the user long before a few years had passed.


----------



## crOOk

treezy z said:


> i've been fucking with this, far as i can tell no serotonin effects. the reason i say this is i take wellbutrin and can't trip on dxm or mxe without feeling like i need to check into the ER (or actually going to the ER) and mxp is fine.
> 
> keep in mind i'm not hooking my brain up to a scanner to confirm this, this is my subjective opinion.


Uhm bupropion is not a serotonergic drug. I'm on 300mg myself and never noticed this affecting my MXE (or any other dissociative) experiences in any way.



thenightwatch said:


> should really be split into a new topic if it goes much further, but perhaps crOOk was referring to the most extreme examples of ketamine abuse -- people that have taken 1gram + daily for years.  in which case that's a whole new realm, because many other drugs of abuse used at that level (in comparison to normal recreational usage) would have killed the user long before a few years had passed.


Well, I am obviously talking about serious ketamine abuse, yes. This means daily use at the least. I can't think of any drug that would do 'significant' damage to the user when taken occasionally.

Ketamine abuse is just a lot unhealthier than stimulant, psychedelic, opiate or benzo abuse. It can do damage to pretty much all organs.  Since a lot of people have disagreed with me on this, I should start a new thread with some up to date articles on the issue. Not many people seem to be aware of ketamine's toxic effects which go far past some bladder damage.


----------



## pharmakos

crOOk said:


> I should start a new thread with some up to date articles on the issue.



please do, i am interested


----------



## crOOk

I will! Ket me just lose my double vision first.


----------



## kingqueen1

i dont think ket is more bad than doin amph everyday, anyways been trial this compound, after my one mouths on 3-meo-pcp, i cannot say my tolerance is weak, but it still have good effect on this one with  moderate dose, 50mg redosed twice a day approximatively, i cannot say it overwhelming but it does have something interesting, feeling like in a bubble, less psychedelics than mxe, really relaxing physically, with some energy around, the batch i have is look like small ball that when i crush make quite a lot of powder, pretty corrosive for the nose, long duration i can say. Interesting compound for sure, didnt experience any mania, skyzophrenic behavior as i could with mxe, didnt either with 3-meo-pcp.


----------



## crOOk

kingqueen1 said:


> i dont think ket is more bad than doin amph everyday


rofl you can do amp daily all your life without any major issues. ketamine not so much. i promise ill start that thread. have posted about it in the past.



kingqueen1 said:


> less psychedelics than mxe


While the rest of what you described is pretty spot-on, I would strongly disagree to the "less psychedelic" part. It's very dose dependant with this one. There's a certain threshold beyond which it becomes the most psychedelic of all dissociatives I've ever done. Below that it is indeed quite clear-headed though.


----------



## kingqueen1

Well dont want play with words, i dont use ket much cause i think it really bad for my body in general, and yes u can do 30mg amph eveeryday without major issues beside losin your soul after while , but i dont think doing 100mg ket everyday will be worst (i just took thse dosage randomly cause its not same potency for sure but well for sure if u wanna be on ket 12/24 and use 1gram definitly not gonna be good) and there is better dissoc / compare risk, rewards and effects. Beside that i do admit its psychedellics in some way ,nothing compare to mxe though, but i didnt trials much so cant talk much about it, just my first impression about this mxp. Do you like more mxp than mxe CrOOk and what dosage do u use with it, and roa, i didnt try orally yet will give a try soon.


----------



## Sprout

I loved going to sleep on this - an excellent dream tool and hangs around until mid morning.


----------



## kingqueen1

blowjay said:


> To quote myself from earlier, I feel these type of statements are very helpful to put on the front page.
> 
> For those taking the plunge the first time:
> 
> "There are pretty much no alerts until about 3 hours in and then it is _so_ subtle that you want to redose because you think _'oh, this must be about it, maybe more will help'_... *DON'T FUCKING REDOSE BECAUSE YOU DON'T FEEL SOMETHING UNTIL AT LEAST 3 HOURS IN IF NOT SOMETHING IN THE REALM OF 4-6 TO BE SAFE *
> 
> Example of a suggested starting dose, compared to a higher dose that many mention in the thread. I would say this thing can be felt reasonably in the 25-50 mg range orally and maybe less. I would not advise first timers to take anything above 50mg for their first time _until they get a feel for it_ and to *work up slowly*.
> 
> Gradually increasing doses by 10mg, or maybe 15/20mg higher than previous trials allows one to test the waters without going too deep.
> 
> *THIS THING HAS A VERY UNIQUE DOSE/RESPONSE CURVE.
> *
> 38 mg produced an understated example of this substance that manifested more fully at about 4 hours later to what I would say is the start of the peak though it is very hard to label a peak as the changes are so subtle. 38 mg orally did seem to take me out there a bit but there is not much in its profile I would say is similar to the same amount  dosed of methoxetamine effects-wise.
> 
> This thing is moreso related to longer disso's like 3-meo-pcp but not as dopaminergic at low levels and not as stimulatory either.
> 
> I am going to try to try to peg a description for this thing if possible because I believe it would best be referred to as some other type of happening (other than a 'hole') as the experience is more of a cross between *nodding*, dreaming, and _'holing'_ - in that order.
> 
> 
> To me this feels very very similar to an opiate but with an extended head-space. It is so hard to pin down a description for this feeling but the best I can do is say it is like a hydrocodone feel that decided to be stretched very far and zone me out quite a bit. There may be be a _PINCH_ of overlap with methoxetamine type feel with this but it is much more similar to opiates at the 100 mg level which IMO has been the most pleasant trial thus far.
> 
> As with other previous trials, 2 hours seems to be the standard window for when things begin to start happening to the consciousness. By hours 4-6 I would say things start ramping up and going into the peak but I have not conducted enough testing to determine the role of food and dosage into this. *Make no mistakes about it folks, this thing can be a burden to get on the right level.* I am inclined to believe that a 'hole' experience is very much possible but I disagree with the terminology.
> 
> That being said, if others do not object the term, I would like to refer to the experience one becomes accustomed to as PHADED
> 
> I have also found that due to length of this compound I would only advise weekend usage which would be dosed early Sunday morning at the latest.
> 
> The reason I say this is because I found 100mg to be the 'sweet spot' _for *me[*/I] and that a redose 18 hours or so later with 50 mg was enough to get back to the sweet spot. I will try to get this timing verified again but I did it 2 days in a row and I know that each of the 50 mg redoses were in a window of 12-24 hours of the previous dose although I want to say either 12 or 18 hours I am not confidently sure as the second redose kept going a bit too long and continued well over into monday after a dosing around noon.
> 
> The last statement may look like it is of little value but believe me if you do this multiple days in a row and dose closer than 12-18 hours, you are looking forward to a long comedown.
> 
> Hangover and opioid-like feeling and 'sickness' were present (as others also report) with my trials and I would think that these problems are also able to be discerned from past posts. I think tolerance and sensitivity to other substances likely plays a large role on how this acts to each individual and that is probably why I didn't dissociate as much as I was expecting to but more nodding out. I have had much experience with methoxetamine and that is probably why this doesn't react with me the same way it does others.
> 
> ______________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> *HOWEVER* I will still like to point out the commonalities between many experiences:
> 
> *1) Issues with redosing
> 
> 2) Length of duration
> 
> 3) Mental Confusion, Memory Problems, and Hangover*
> 
> These are my biggest problems that I see with this however some throw *amnesia* in there which I have not experienced yet but do not want to as I know that requires a higher dose and thus longer duration and recovery time.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------^The above is what I think should be added to the front for now._


_

What do you mean by sickness? Do you think it affect opiods receptor, and never tried hydrocodone, but tried most opiates, i cannot say it far from them but really not close either, what other think about methoxphenidine and opiates effects?_


----------



## treezy z

This shit had me 5150 last night ready to kill my brotha, had to pop a few seroquels to snap out of it.


----------



## kingqueen1

treezy z said:


> This shit had me 5150 last night ready to kill my brotha, had to pop a few seroquels to snap out of it.



That quite useless to post something like this if u dont explain how u 'fucked' with the products like you said in the previous thread, Glad your alive though bro, take care !!


----------



## Daytripperz

Hey guys. I'm thinking of ordering 500mg today. Hows similar are the effects to MXE? Does it have same the music enhancer effects? Also does it increase sociability and mood in the same way?


----------



## HomeGrownIdeas

First time poster, post on hipforums a lot. Anyway, I had 2g of this and  I I.V.ed it overnight. It doesn't burn like you would expect dxm to, it  feels a lot like mxe but you are able to function on it. Very unique chemical, I think it has some very good potential.


----------



## kingqueen1

what is best ROa for most user, i did use only snorting, so wondering what you guys thinkin about oral compare to snort, didnt plan to Iv, or Im this but how did much Iv HomeGI and that was your frist time with the product?


----------



## 3dmusic

Snorting didnt do too much for me. I eyeballed a tiny bit and bombed it. I felt the effects, but only really minor, ended up listening to some goa psy trance which sounded REALLY trippy on the stuff. Stayed awake after it. Don't eyeball it, as it's got a steep dosage response curve apparently, which means things could turn messy with just  a tiny bit too much.


----------



## HomeGrownIdeas

I am very experienced with pretty much all drugs, most I have i.v.ed at one point or another. I am highly use to mxe, ketamine, tiletamine, and 3-meo-pcp. I started my first i.v. at about 1mg for safety. Next I prepared 50mg, but the sweet spot was when I started loading 100-150mg in a hit. It feels so peaceful and chill, just a beautiful time.


----------



## blowjay

kingqueen1 said:


> What do you mean by sickness? Do you think it affect opiods receptor, and never tried hydrocodone, but tried most opiates, i cannot say it far from them but really not close either, what other think about methoxphenidine and opiates effects?



Initially, it had me feeling a bit sick as in 'I am about to nod and need to stay still' similar to what one may experience with things that interact with the opioid receptors. 

Tolerance grew fast for me or rather binging became easy, not sure which really, shit was great while I had access to it then POOF, only able to get it from overseas. But this stuff just felt better and better and once re-dosing became easy to stagger, I would stay phaded for 3+days if I could, fucking wonderful shit.

For those wanting dosing suggestions re-read past posts, I think oral is the ROA that works best, nasal and rectal administration were not worthy of repeating.

Any comments on the appearance of this stuff? 

I found fluffy white MXP with a sweet taste but have also heard of salty tasting salt-crystal MXP that has been going around, would like to gauge what is the 'common' batch or appearance of this, the fluffy white was quite nice.


----------



## Ziiirp

I have the salty batch. Causes an immediate sneezing reflex after insufflation. And drips very slowly down the throat (over the course of ~15-20 minutes). It is effective that way. You have to take care, that everything dissolves. But there is a limit of let's say 80mg as a volume, that can be insufflated at once. Assuming, that you have 2 septal sides 

Oral dosing has a too long come-up. Not titratable.


----------



## kingqueen1

i have the salty too, work good by snorting too, i tried a dose oral the last day, probably 60-70mg, which touch me good when i snort, didnt feel much with oral, i guess the dosage must be more, but i would add that when i was using mxe, i didnt like much oral had to do high dose, wait a lot, and for me its more easy to dose and redose on snorting, so bad for my nose though. Beside that i must admit this coupounds is pretty good, even though i feel it much more hard on the body, often wake up in a shitty state compare to his brother coumpounds mxe and 3-meo-pcp, but my oppinions on that is maybe not relevant, i do other drugs and there so many other factors in all that, would be good to have opinions of others on the 'afterglow'


----------



## satya

I acquired this chemical in my never-ending quest for alternative treatments for (self-medicating) chronic dental pain. The temp filling for a molar that had just had a root canal broke in half approx. 36 hours after the work was done, and prompted me to rummage through my stash of RCs for relief while awaiting a return to the office tomorrow. Opiates are _never_ my first go-to for dental pain, they don't help and make me nauseated. MXP in low doses (55mg, oral) is effective in providing general anesthesia to the mouth and gums for about six hours. At this dose there is a pleasant, serene fuzziness to my awareness, but I am able to go about my day fully functionally. My previous experiences with MXP include one session of 80mg x2 which led (inadvertently, due to redosing too soon despite the warnings) to a hole experience, and one session at 80mg alone, which I found much more enjoyable. Mixing with a few hits of cannabis enhances the warm relaxed feeling and increases the pain relief (I find cannabis itself to provide some relief from dental pain). I may have a slight disso tolerance due to recent sporadic MXE use (three times over the past two weeks) and rather indiscriminate use of 3-meo-pcp over the past two days, however, there does not seem to be much cross-tolerance with MXP.

Hope this helps someone. 

Love and Light. Stay safe, friends.


----------



## Tootbanks

Hi, I just got a batch of MXP crystals from RG, and it's got a terrible solvent smell (not far from acetone) that MXP from OBF and RA didn't have. Do you know if it's a problem ? If I can get rid of it ? I was thinking of leaving it open, but I'm afraid that's bad for the compound.


----------



## bummer

Tootbanks said:


> Hi, I just got a batch of MXP crystals from RG, and it's got a terrible solvent smell (not far from acetone) that MXP from OBF and RA didn't have. Do you know if it's a problem ? If I can get rid of it ? I was thinking of leaving it open, but I'm afraid that's bad for the compound.



You might want to post this question or have a browse through eadd.
IIRC somebody there got really ill from MXP, it was tested by the hospital and was found to have multiple contaminants.. possibly left over solvent from the manufacturing process.

I may be not be remembering correctly but I'm pretty sure this was the case.

Personally I think "if in doubt, chuck it out"

EDIT.

Nope. I was wrong, its Diphenidine, not MXP that caused the problems. But seeing as how similar they are I still think my advice is sound.
Heres a quote from the thread 
"They sent out the diphenidine bag my parents found next to my bed, the current batch(from UK), it's packed full of nephrotic by products, parent compound and untreated precursor or so the local authorities said. That's why I almost lost my kidneys. "

Heres a link to the thread so you can make up your own mind
http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads...are-Almost-Dead-Diphenidine-Warning-Achtung!!

Personally I think the risk:reward ratio with Diph and MXP is all wrong. But its your call


----------



## Ziiirp

I dosed 50 mg of MXP sublingually/buccaly today and it sedated me for ~10 hours. The effects were quite different from my experience with insufflation. Until now, there is no hint of stimulation, quite the opposite. Via this ROA the MXP could be used as a sleeping aid IMHO. Has anyone had similar encounters with sublingual ROA ?


----------



## SuperChef

Two days ago dosed 120 mg MXP orally each for me and a friend. 6 hours of mild confusion and lack of feeling/numbness ensued. Not unpleasant and not pleasant just... nothingy. 

So yesterday at 4pm, sat by myself in my room, I took 180mg orally. Was on a semi full stomach so no effects for 3 hours or so, but from 7pm onwards I lay down with the light off and could feel it raining on me and the room distorting and sinking below me, it felt as if I was sinking into the ground but the room was sinking quicker.
All my memories were flashing by and just fading away and I was forgetting them all one by one, until I couldn't even remember who I was. It was complete amnesia, bloody horrible haha. I lay there until about 3am jsut trying to remember something.. anything at all, I saw tobacco on my table so thought well I must smoke, so I went outside for a cigarette. at about 4am I remembered my ex who is pregnant with my baby and split up with me recently and will no longer even acknowledge I exist, she was the only thing I could think.. it was like there was nothing else in my brain at all and and I just started bawling like a little bitch for hours. I tried to sleep again at about 6am but I think for a while I forgot how to breathe and had to manually compress my chest until I just excepted that I would die in my sleep anyway if I didn't know how to breathe and just passed out. Quite sure I had a seizure or something at some point but things are a bit fuzzy today so I'm not sure. 

Was surprisingly trippy, could not sleep on it at all, forgot my own name or why I was in this house. forgot everything I knew. Still have a burning sensation inside my head today and my heart seems to be beating somewhat irregularly. I am quite experienced with psychadelics and dissociatives but this feeling of strangeness and 'amnesianess ' (<-not a word) was like no other I've had before. Was a very brink of death-like feeling.
Probably won't be taking the rest of the Gram haha.


----------



## ManiacStepD1

MXP

Hello all. Veteran Psychonaut here, Second Generation, both Parents old Acid-Heads, been Tripping for over 25 years... I never post on anything Psychedelic that I run across on the net, but I do a great deal of Research, both Academically/Intellectually, as well as Physically/with the ingesting of and conducting Research, varied Compounds from not only the "Classic Psychedelic" Class, but also Deliriants, and my favorite really, the Disassociatives. Actually, a Psychedelic Disassociative is Optimal for me, I suppose upon actually attempting to convey the Thoughts to follow. If Tripping and Rolling is "Trolling" (or was in my Day), then what do we call K and Tripping. Kripping I guess, if nothing else. "Hey, how was your weekend m8?" Oh, pretty good. Me on the Old Bag went up the Coast, checked into a hotel, chilled, kripped, fucked around, walked on the beach, banged her out, came in her haircut, basic Style, laid back you know. What'd you do m8?" 


Yeah, that would probably work pretty well, no outsider will know what kripping means if they overhear it in a convo, I suppose that seals it. ;-)


That's the awesome thing about Writing; it's pace (if one takes their Time, edits, proofreads, has Fun), I find that it's pace lends itself to new associations within the Mind, also synergistic sorts of Revelations... Well enough of that, time for (dun-da-da), METHOXPHENIDINE aka MXP! 


BASIC OPINION: Great Stuff!                  DIFFICULTY LEVEL: 7-9/10           BASIC DESCRIPTION OF EFFECTS: Long-term K and LSD, with not so much visuals as such, but a different sort of appearance to intimate objects. INTENSE and Prolonged Disassociation, but not exactly like K. Long-term (mainly positive) after-effects, though obviously long-term effects unknown, or are they? I never did Diphenidine, don't plan to really, though I may dabble if I encounter it. I have quite a bit of (positive, love it) experience with k. A lot of People don't like it, mis-use it. 


I've never been in a full K-Hole, deliberately. A fella I know turned me on to k in 1995, he told me, "Listen, you're gonna see people snort lines of this, don't do it or you will go in a "K-Hole", which is ..." He instructed me in it's Correct Usage; "Do a couple key bumps, bing-bing, then wait a half hour or so and do a couple more if you want. And so on through the rest of the Night." 


I began in that Fashion, loved it, and have indulged whenever it has been available, building up to where now I can rail it up and Dance and have a mad fucking Time with it until I'm done after like 8 hours or so. But then, once you start snapping out of it, you realize it's only been two hours, and that you feel great and have your Head back together, what am I gonna do for the rest of the Night? Ahh, Sex, right, let's go find a Lass... 


Now with this Stuff, well, this isn't for Kids or Beginners. They should follow my m8's above-mentioned Protocol. For Combat Veterans, Law-Enforcement Personnel, and Victims of PTSD, who wish to experiment with Ketamine in the treatment of PTSD, I would advise a nasal-spray delivered combinations of Water and Ketamine, two blasts every 4 hours or as needed to Combat the debilitating effects of PTSD. 


The Effects of Ketamine are very short-Acting, useful in TEMPORARY alleviation of symptoms associated with PTSD such as Anxiety and short-term Depression. METHOXPHENIDINE, when used in conjuction with a STRICT Protocol, under Expert (my) Supervision, can SUCESSFULLY Treat ALL PTSD-Related symptoms for a period of a week-10 days. ALL symptoms including despondence,  long-term Depression, Insomnia, Nightmares... 


MXP could be the next Wonder-Drug. It should go the way of a Legally-Prescribable Psychiatric Drug in due time, could benefit untold People. Currently, Only Paxil and Zoloft are accepted Treatments for PTSD, though if you go to Urgent Care (as I had to), they will give you Trasodone for the insomnia, and it is also a "anti-Depressant", so it is the de-facto drug prescribed, as it is CHEAPER than the twin Evils, Zoloft and Paxil. 


These Psychiatric Drugs are very Dangerous in my View. LSD, Psilocybin, Mescaline, Ketamine, others, however, are not Dangerous, or at least not relatively-speaking. So apart from the Medical/Psychiatric Applications of Mehtoxphenidine, let's get to the "Trip Report", or whatever you crazy Young Kids are calling such reporting these Days... 


I'll start off by attempting to be concise, then I'll get more Creative. 


METHOXPHENIDINE/MXP: Street Names- "MK-ULTRA", "Black Manta", "Epiphany Powder", "Ephiph-Powder", "Epiph", "Edith Bunker". 


METHOD OF ADMINISTRATION: Insuffalation with water/Nasal Spray. Street-method, snort crystals, snort water. snort air till dry-ish, stick your fingers in your nose and digest the crystals a bit, dry your nose in the mirror, fix your hair, pull your fucking fly up m8. Mug. 


DOSAGE: Two skinny, "pinner" lines, like a skinny inch = $20 USD. Usually sold in a capsule, which you should open and snort, oral consumption, sublingual, ect., parachuting = WOM/Waste of Money. Pure Crystals is what you want in those intimate nasal passages. You might not get that though, you'll probably get it crushed into powder and Stepped on, which is not a bad thing so long as the cut is non-toxic. Toilet-break anyone? 


MY STYLE; First time, I bought two capsules from a guy, (in California, where it is not Controlled), banged (snorted) one, started Djing. After about twenty minutes, started feeling the fainest k effects/wobbly legs. The Music enhanced this. I snort another one. A bit later, feeling k-d out, but wildly energetic. Best fucking Set ever, don't remember the last line, but it went in. After about less than an hour, couldn't work my Dj gear anymore, had to go for a walk. The intense, long-distance disassociation is unlike anything else. This Stuff may be the "Ring to Rule them All". 


I can talk more, and probably will, so let me try and wrap up. 


STAGE ONE: MK-ULTRA. Party-Time. Put on some DRUMSTEP and have Fun. 


STAGE 2: BLACK MANTA. A Mental Fog begins rolling in. A Deep, Dark Fog, time begins slowing down. Everything in your Life, your Psyche begins bubbling up to your Consciousness. They remain independent, you begin becoming conscious of multiple planes of Existance, even seeing with clarity, other (smaller, 7-11?), Dimensions. Conscious Awareness of inestimable different Levels of Existence/Dimensions? Disconnect with waking Reality. Body and Basic Mind are barely chugging along, speaking in rehearsed and poorly executed patterns, chiches, movies, samples. Inability to express much or any of what you can actively understand. Exterior confusion. Interior Omniscience. Madness... 


STAGE 3: EPIPHANY POWDER. As the Efffects begin to sub-side, you begin the long-road Down... Everything that came up begins to make Sense. Incredible Epihpanies and Creative, Positive Plans begin coming to Light. The Sense is, "Everything's going to be Okay..." Ride off into the Sunset. Happily ever-after. The Shire... 


(record of a car-crash wheeling-up) Not so fast. After-Shocks. Next-day. Weird restlessness, anxiety. Gotta walk, feels like someone or thing is following me. Tension. Cautiousness.   


STAGE 4: ACTUAL COME-DOWN. As Dr. Andrew Weil said, something to the Effect of, "It's what you do with the Insights gained during the Experience that is the Key". 


STAGE 5: 2-days, 1-week post. INCREDIBLE outpouring of Creative/Productive Material. I hope you can Write/Create fast, you won't be able to keep up. 


ps- I should mention at this point, that I found more. One night, I bought a gram. I wanted to push the Envelope, so I DUMPED a whole half gram in one nostril, sealed it with my fingers and stood with ,my head upside down for a couple minutes and massaged it in, then water, dry... Went for a walk (San Francisco). Ended up in the Upper Haight, good times. Walked back to my hotel, dumped the other half in the other nostril, upside down, water. Walked (from the Mission-Area), to the Ferry Station, intending to go to Fisherman's Wharf and get a Rock Crab and Shrimp Sandwhich, and an Anchor Steam. 


                                                                                                        (DISASSOCIATION DESCENDS)


I think I am at Fisherman's Wharf, I am actually stuck at the Ferry Station, it looks incredible. Fog everywhere. 


A Ferry begins approaching. It looks like some fucking Evil little Mantis-ship. I can't understand what it is. Can I go on that thing? How. Buying and holding on to ticket was extremely difficult. I was certain I wouldn't be able to continue to hold on to it, so I am squeezing it very tightly. 


Ferry Ride. I am totally confused, can't even figure out how to buy a beer. Who knows what, then I venture out back. Alone. Eureka! I sing Edmund Fitzgeraald, envision Sex Pistols in the "Queen's Jubilee", and also sing, Oi!-Style, "Our God is an Awesome God". 


Horror. I get off the Ferry at Vallejo. I think I am at Fisherman's Wharf. I have no idea what is going on. I do the short-step PCP walk under a tree for a couple hours, end up back in the Station, can't figure out where I am, how to get back to the Mission. Desperation. Completely useless. I buy a new ticket eventually, and wait it out. I had already bought an all-day pass, didn't understand that. 


All the while, incredible, explosive Epiphanies. 


First half a g was after the bars closed at 2am or around that time. 2nd half it was still dark out, maybe 5:30 am.


Next day you will be tweaked out for a while. 


I heard someone say, "I hope you don't have anything to do the next day." 


Cheers Lads... ;-)


----------



## kingqueen1

Hello maniacD, look like you had a wonderful time on the products ur telling, can you bemore precise, cause ur speaking about caps seeling, compare to the currency you use it look like your in the us, are you sure are you getting methoxphenidine? cause compare to what u saying it can be anything dissos or some different compounds into, take care anyway! and well no many posts these past weeks for mxp, is everyone at mental hospital or what? ! great day all!


----------



## RivieraLife

A collection of folks tested this in a small social setting, same dose for each person despite different body shapes & sizes (140mg but we knew what we were getting into, wouldn't recommend this dose without a tolerance/experience)
Some folks combined with alcohol in fairly small amounts, a few beers, they didn't seem to enjoy the combination though, I couldn't really tell what was going on with them being a bit out of it myself, but I think they just felt too "sloppy". If you absolutely had to drink with it then I really would limit yourself. I wouldn't recommend it, judging by their reactions. They weren't in immediate danger (though I could see how that would be possible) but they didn't look like they were having a lot of fun either.


I was on just Methoxphenidine and really enjoyed myself - that dose wasn't too mind-fucking for me, I was coherent and fairly well socially-lubricated, but I wouldn't have taken that sorta dose at say a rave or a club or something, I was very obviously high and my attempts to walk were way off. Eyes glazed over and all that. In regards to combining with Ethylphenidate, I wouldn't advise it - pretty sure I read elsewhere in the thread that someone has done it, but I have no idea if it's safe. I can't see any reason why that combination would be particularly desirable, you could say Methoxphenidine is a little bit stimmy anyway, and if there's issues with high BP from both I just don't think it's worth it. 


For optimal use as a party drug, personally I'd stay in the low-dose range to get those "happy-feels" and be a bit unsteady on your feet, rather than go for a psychedelic experience (induced by Methoxphenidine alone, I mean) - heavy doses bring with them more loss of motor control, more amnesia, etc. 


I'd probably answer the same way if anyone asked about combining Methoxphenidine with anything - I wouldn't want to change the experience all that much. Exceptions to the rule would perhaps be combining it with psychedelics or opiates, that I would consider - I feel they would be more synergistic than stimulants or alcohol, though I haven't tested this yet. Still, opiates would probably be just as dangerous as combining with alcohol or stims. Benzos, I found, killed off the experience.


In terms of the best ROA for use as a party drug, it's probably still going to be oral I'm afraid. Plugging would be quite impractical, really (if we were talking purely in terms of amount of effort, and ability to do it in a social setting) though some feel it's the most effective route outside of IV/IM - I remember reading on another forum that to get the most bang for your buck from this route, do an enema beforehand. If you planned to plug, then it'd be wise to go back to square one and start off with small doses. I don't have any further information on the dosage difference between oral and rectal, and I have zero information in regards to vaping. Snorting, as you say, is painful - but it does work. I only ever snort as sort of a "booster" to an oral dose. Sorry I don't have much else, but I thought I'd throw in my two cents.


----------



## DubNaut

those who cant quite find the right finger to put on certain effects.. this maybe a little out there but i find a distinct itchy relation in the later hours that reminds me of mpa..?


----------



## Sprout

L.Chingkwake said:


> I apologise for bumping the thread yet again, guess MXP simply isn't that interesting a chemical in vivo (in comparison to other dissociatives available)... but I'm curious about what you meant by this?
> 
> Did you mean to say that you dosed, went to sleep, slept undisturbed (but presumably with interesting dreams to boot...), and then awoke as though you had a normal nights rest? I'm just asking because I have a keen interest in lucid dreaming and would be interested in attempting this experiment, but MXP is generally considered to be a very stimulating substance... Were you able to fall asleep while you were high? Or did you dose before bed with the intention of seeing what effects occurred specifically during sleep?



I dosed at onset of sleep attempt. The glacial effect onset meant by T+2h, my dreams were in 4-D, explosively paced, I was shown the winding, torch-lit, stone pathway of The Castle Of Man, with each step I saw the hominid tribes advance, from quadripedal, disorganised brutes to bipedal tribes utilising speech. I saw the first conceptual deity, I watched the wars that religion brought. The birth of Monarchy from Alpha tribe members, I stared at the sarcophagi in which they rested. Statues of each era of two millenia adorned the path. A French General. A Saxon warrior. A Nordic brute. A Viking raider. Edwardian Knights and Victorian hang-men.


----------



## Sprout

My experiences were brief, 60mg was my lowest IIRC.


----------



## Dalai Lala

*First Reported Fatalities Associated with the 2-Methoxydiphenidine*

Guys have you seen this article in the Oxford journal from a few days ago..

http://jat.oxfordjournals.org/content/early/2015/02/19/jat.bkv006.abstract


----------



## roi

Only one case with high levels of MXP, the other two likely combined it with unknown amounts of other drugs.

Oh well, there are many irresponsible drug users out there. More than 20 people died from taking MXE in Europe alone until 2014.


----------



## Dalai Lala

You just repeated what was said in the publication.. To be fair no one ever just does one drug, and most people who do drugs are usually on some type of prescription medication.

I didn't post that to criticise the drug or scare people off. I'm merely sharing academic analysis, as there isn't much about. 

I personally have found the drug very useful, particularly the after affects.


----------



## pharmakos

blondish said:


> - Snorting is quite as effective as oral, it feels somehow cleaner and it is way faster in coming-up/total duration;



i'm confused by your wording here.  do you think snorting is better or worse than oral?


----------



## jesuspeople666

how is this compared to MXE and there's afterglow effects wich i am ineressed in to get , what is the duration with this chem?


----------



## Sir Ron Pib

Can't handle this stuff so far - seems to have a nasty manic mood and a sharp stimulation - there are positives but didn't trust the stuff - diphenidine is lovely though so easy serene and calm, weird it is true but great when you get a handle on it as well as a handy duration. Lets face it we know very little about them but I say didn't feel so safe on this - getting K, MXE isb't possible so might give this another go but you need downers to hand with it.


----------



## treezy z

I'm going to fuck with more of this even though it had me wanting to kill shit. I don't think it was the drug, dude said the wrong thing. Probably would have flipped sober.

Any thoughts on doing this on a construction site? I don't go high up or anything, they just have me move heavy shit. They already think I'm crazy so that don't matter.


----------



## Listening

treezy z said:


> I'm going to fuck with more of this even though it had me wanting to kill shit. I don't think it was the drug, dude said the wrong thing. Probably would have flipped sober.



I would take this more seriously. Didn't someone kill their mother on MXP? You might have got pissed off while sober, but that doesn't mean it couldn't have gone worse on MXP.



treezy z said:


> Any thoughts on doing this on a construction site?



No one here is going to tell you that this is an ok idea. I guess you already know that it's a bad idea, since you're asking for permission.

If I were you I would trash your MXP and be done with it. That's what I did.


----------



## Xorkoth

Yeah someone did murder their mother on MXP.  Honestly if someone saying the wrong thing makes you want to kill them, I would stay away from this and figure out why it is you feel that way, that's going to get you in trouble man.

Also taking it on a construction site is a really bad idea (I imagine you're working at the construction site?).  A really bad idea, please don't do that.


----------



## Ziiirp

Of course you cannot generalize arbitrarily, but in my view, in (non-overdose-cases) it is 90% the people and 10% the drug that are responsible for letting bad things happen.

Please do not take MXP in public, if you have problems with taking dissociatives/psychedelics (bad thought loops) and/or in social situations.

And what the fuck is the purpose of taking a hallucinogen on a construction site (while working there?) ? This site is full of trolls, lately.


----------



## treezy z

i did this shit the past few days. last night this girl that's had a crush on me for years hit me up so i had her over and fucked her like a savage. then this morning a social worker came to my house and took to long to leave. when he left i was fucking pissed off cuz i was gonna be late for work so i started punching walls and shit. 
this drug gives me insane mood swings for some reason, or maybe it's the schizoaffective.


----------



## Bare_head

Discontinue using drugs


----------



## treezy z

Shit, i have a new girlfriend now. Didn't break my hand either.


----------



## tweetycat

Bare_head said:


> Discontinue using drugs


Seriously, and grow a fucking brain.


----------



## treezy z

You guys are right. I prayed and reflected today. Giving it to the homies. Fuck going dumb on drugs. Life is too good for that.


----------



## Dalai Lala

That Northern Irish myth about someone killing their mother is just that a myth. Which stems from 1 single post on this thread from back in June/July. With no links to, or any factual information whatsoever. 

Whats interesting about that story is it appeared exactly the same time as the Guardian newspapers misinformation piece. Go figure..

If that was the case I'm sure It would of been banned by now.


----------



## Bare_head

I read anecdotes on here,never seen the actual proof tho, what's this guardian article?


----------



## Dalai Lala

This is from the 4th July last year. You'd expect the Guardian of all people not to patronise their readers. Sadly not.. 

"SOURCE: GUARDIAN RESEARCH". Cough Cough. 

http://www.theguardian.com/society/2014/jul/04/psychonauts-drugs-experiment-chemistry-legal-highs


----------



## flyinggeorge

Well, I haven't posted on BL in a while but I'm back because of MXP. Since we last spoke, I went through almost 10 grams of MXP to myself. It became quite a habit toward the end and during one experience I flushed my stash. At the time I thought for sure it was the best route and it most likely was. That was two months ago and in another week or two I will return to the insanity. For some reason I simply cannot stay away. And although several red flags should be popping up for me I'd much rather forget about life and responsibility for a few hours. (I know typical addict thought process.) So since I am coming back I would like to share a few notes or rather observations about this strange chem. 

I started out taking big hits (I don't have a scale but they were likely 150-200mgs each) and each of them was plugged. I really don't care for tasting my drugs anymore they are by and large strongly bitter. These doses when I started gave pretty extreme day-after hangovers. Eventually I would not be sick the day after but instead I would be groggy and a bit tired. With more experimentation I started taking lower doses (70-100mgs) which for me was a little more pleasant and fewer side-effects were noticed. While high doses can be fun, without a day to recover they can be damning. Slightly lower doses don't make me go completely crazy but do provide dissociation to a fair degree. For example, a smaller dose still makes walking very difficult and provides at least about two hours of interesting confusion but of course compared to large doses it's rather mild. Still fun, but mild. Also at a lower dose combinations are an option. I often used MXP to wind down from a stimulant episode or even a trip. As previous posters have noted combination with cannabis is worthwhile if you like the dissociation. When my tolerance was low and I dosed MXP the day after if any cannabinoid was ingested the dissociation would once again make itself present. I would feel extremely fuzzy and less groggy. It's rather hard to remember specifics about the experience but one thing I do remember with MXP as with other novel dissociatives I have tried is that I hear a word or phrase being repeated but it doesn't seem to be coming from anywhere nor can I understand what is being said. It's kind of like the same sounds stuck on repeat but they seem to be distinctly vocal in nature. This is present in lower doses for me as well as higher doses. On higher doses rationality is no longer something that I can identify with. Even though most of these experiences took place in the comfort of my own home at a certain dose of this drug I loose familiarity with my surroundings. Walking around is difficult but not exactly impossible if say I have to pee or something. Although I usually spend at least some time lying on the floor or just being plain lost. I seem to remember the sickness being less severe both with lower doses and continued usage but that is most likely a tolerance issue. I do remember after my first trial being completely put off because I was so very sick the day after I could not eat or do anything. Anyway, I'm beginning to ramble but when my next sample arrives I hope to get a drug-store piss test and see if I false positive for PCP. I have heard of this happening but don't know if it happens often. Does anyone know more about this? I only found one thread here and one other thread elsewhere claiming it is possible.


----------



## Dalai Lala

Wow drug store piss test, didn't know you could do that. Which country you in mate?


----------



## flyinggeorge

Dalai Lala said:


> Wow drug store piss test, didn't know you could do that. Which country you in mate?



I'm in the States. Over here you can pick up a piss test for like $20 at some of the corner stores. Sometimes parents use them to check if their kids are lying to them about being clean. I'm fairly sure it's just the SAMSHA 5 panel test. But as I'm sure you know trust is not really a thing here in the US.


----------



## Dalai Lala

Hahahaha that's excellent!


----------



## crOOk

400mg oral
t+1h god
t+2h death
t+4h telly


----------



## crOOk

Yeah well fuck. For 17 years I've been taking my drug use to every extreme in my reach, but I can't say I've ever experienced anything quite like this. Doses up to 250mg IV had previously served as testament of the pure insanity this molecule can unleash on my brain. I figured going for an inititial dose of 400mg would kill my urge to redose and it sure did.

I felt the onset at around T+1h and barely managed to spark up a joint before things started spininning out of control - fast! I managed to hit play on my dissociative playlist, randomly starting the song All I Need by Air which proved to be perfect. Before Kelly finished Watching the Stars 7 minutes later the storm had already begun to settle.

Within those 7 minutes I could quickly feel the world around me disintegrate. I was left to myself as the master of an entire universe. Never before have I felt such a sense of limitless power on dissociatives. I had in essence becoem a god for all that mattered. At one point I felt myself giving in to this state, giving in to being content with where I was. And with this acception I felt myself fading, shifting towards a silent unity with my surroundings. At some point I started reflecitng on all the important events in my life in quick succession. It seemed like an eternity had passed when I came to the realization that I must be dying. The threat of death seemed imminent, but at the same time did it become apparent that I was in full control over where I was going from here on out.

I had to make a choice and didn't hesitate to float back towards life. Quickly I felt myself regain awareness of my material surroundings, felt myself regain strength.

Death was left behind and Kelly hadn't even finished Watching the Stars yet. It was all a matter of waiting for the effects to pass now. Within an hour or two I was back to watching Happy Valley (some of the best television the past 100 years have to offer), somewhat relieved to still be alive, not quite sure what to make of what had happened.

And godamn do I feel good today!


----------



## Dalai Lala

Any ideas or experiences of Methoxphenidine mixed with 3F-Phenmetrazine, as I see the combo is about to become available in pellet/powder form under the name K-pax.. 

Not sure what the ratio would be. Sounds a bit too mental a mix for me.[h=1][/h]


----------



## crOOk

Sounds like a stupid fucking idea to me. I don't see the benefit and quite frankly, I would stay the hell off of that vendor crap. K-Pax my ass. Whichever moron falls for these marketing gags probably isn't supposed to die of natural causes if you catch my drift.

@Dalai Lala
Out of curiosity, how are those pellets dosed?


And regarding the first poster who claims to have IV'ed 2g of this substance in a single night... I really am the last person on this site to call bullshit, but I have a very hard time believing that story. Injecting 150mg of this stuff means injecting over 2ml of propylene glycol unless there are better solvents for this that I am not aware of. Propylene Glycol isn't that easy to inject through your average 27G needle and I honestly cannot see myself going through 13-20 such injections in quick succession, especially notnwhen the shots have been administered by the same person who received them. To be honest, and I hate to be the square to say this, but the whole story sounds like complete and utter bullshit to me, however reputable that person might be on the "hip forums".

I've injected up to 250mg of it in single shots and I don't see anyone without a huge fucking dissociative habit not having their socks blown off by that dose, let alone 20 consecutive doses. I still don't know how much of what I went through yesterday was due to the psychedelic effects and how much was caused by an actual threat to my life, that's how brutal doses of that order of magnitude feel to me.


----------



## RCcola

Tried this for the first time yesterday, 100mg plugged. Gentle come up that lasted probably 30-40 min. Effects were very enjoyable and it seemed like the perfect dose, familiar dissociated feeling, but with much more mobility. After getting settled in, I think it was 2 hours in, I felt like I wanted some more depth so I snorted 20 mg of DPT and it ended up being an awesome idea. It was like the MXP provided a relaxing canvas to explore the DPT. Experienced a little confusion on the come up of the DPT but it was pleasant. 

When the DPT wore off I took my dog for a long walk and once I got back, now a few hours after the initial MXP dose, I plugged 15 more mg of MXP and 12 mg of 4-aco-DMT. Once again, this ended being an awesome idea and I really got to explore the tryptamine while in a comfortably dissociated state. At one point I did get caught in a thought loop for a bit, nothing intense, but if it was a large dose of 4-aco-dmt It may have been hard to manage. I also took a shower, during which, I found myself thinking about how my parents seemed to be fighting a lot when I was home recently for spring break. This led me to break out in tears for the first time in a while. It was intense emotionally, but definitely cleansing.

It may not have been the smartest idea to combine those chemicals since it was my first time trying MXP, but I felt really comfortable doing it and the doses of the other 2 weren't big so I was pretty sure I'd be fine, and it ended up being an awesome time.


----------



## Nexus_Tripper

THIS IS NOT MXP!!! MXP is 3-MeO-2-OxO-PCP, not 2-MeO-Diphenidine.


----------



## adder

Only because MXE is 3'-MeO-2-Oxo-PCE? Honestly speaking, if PCP is phencyclidine and PCE is eticyclidine, then MXE for methoxetamine seems logical as hell if it's supposed to tie it with PCP and PCE. What should be the short name for ketamine then? CM?

Not that I think MXP is a great abbreviation for this drug but by no means have I seen it used before for 3'-MeO-2-Oxo-PCP.


----------



## Nexus_Tripper

adder said:


> Only because MXE is 3'-MeO-2-Oxo-PCE? Honestly speaking, if PCP is phencyclidine and PCE is eticyclidine, then MXE for methoxetamine seems logical as hell if it's supposed to tie it with PCP and PCE. What should be the short name for ketamine then? CM?
> 
> Not that I think MXP is a great abbreviation for this drug but by no means have I seen it used before for 3'-MeO-2-Oxo-PCP.



MXE is 3-MeO-2-OxO-PCE. MXM is 3-MeO-2-OXO-PCM. Why should this drug, that isn't even a arylcyclohexylamine, be called MXP? It doesn't make any sense!


----------



## Xorkoth

The vendors started calling it that and the name stuck... we've discussed on here before how it's not a good name.


----------



## crOOk

Nexus_Tripper said:


> MXE is 3-MeO-2-OxO-PCE. MXM is 3-MeO-2-OXO-PCM. Why should this drug, that isn't even a arylcyclohexylamine, be called MXP? It doesn't make any sense!


Exactly, it's fucking ridiculous. I'm seriously ashamed for being a drug addict seeing all these people just adapt to everything those 'vendors' use for marketing, when in reality most of them have decided on becoming 'career drug dealers'.

Has anyone noticed that even Diphenidine and 2-MeO-Diphenidine doesn't make sense if it's following the same pattern as amphetamine? It should be dipheTidine, right?

Anyway, I just remembered that last 400mg dose. During the roughly three hunded times I've used dissociatives (mostly PCP amd RS-Ketamine) or any drugs for that matter have I actually fallen for the illusion of having died... Or was it? :D Shit, this stuff is just insane. Nothing for daily use, I can have it lying around for half a year and only use a couple of times.



Xorkoth said:


> The vendors started calling it that and the name stuck... we've discussed on here before how it's not a good name.


We should start enforcing the use of correct names. Bluelight is the number one internet resource on recreational drugs and we could easily make a difference here. We can also hold corresspondence with erowid and drugs-forum. When buying drugs not yet established one should ask the vendor for a CAS no or if that doesn't exist. Even toxicology journals often adapt vendor names, this is just shameful. Is that what humanity has come to? Just shameful. :D

I actually wanted to create an index with the CAS no and most common synonyms for each IUPAC name, but then again I wanted to read these 30 (?) books I have bought and finish a few of these coding projects and well... I'm not even gonna get started on the rest, Maybe just a lazy fuck.


----------



## crOOk

Xorkoth said:


> The vendors started calling it that and the name stuck... we've discussed on here before how it's not a good name.


We should start enforcing the use of correct names. Bluelight is the number one internet resource on recreational drugs and we could easily make a difference here. When buying drugs not yet established one should ask the vendor for a CAS no or if that doesn't exist. Even toxicology journals often adapt vendor names, this is just shameful. Is that what humanity has come to? Just shameful. :D

I actually wanted to create an index with the CAS no and most common synonyms for each IUPAC name, but then again I wanted to read these 30 (?) books I have bought and finish a few of these coding projects and well... I'm not even gonna get started on the rest, Maybe just a lazy fuck.


----------



## GarageFlower

I ordered 250mg of MXP.

I have little to no tolerance to dissociatives and have on tried ket and MXE once at small doses, also tried DXM but didn't dose high enough for any experience.  

I don't have any scales at the moment I'm not usually one for eyeballing doses but on this occasion I decided to. 

I split it so that each pile should have been roughly 40mg.

I subbed a little bit maybe 15mg as an allergy test. Ok, let's go.

I've read that it needs to be converted to the citrate salt in your stomach before becoming active (that's wht it isn't nasally active) so I mixed one of the piles 1:1 with some citric acid that I have from the exchanged form IVing UK heroin. I mixed it well and snorted it. BURN!!!!!! I was expecting the citric to burn but fuck me that's something else!! About 5/10 minutes later I'm feeling mild stimulation a little euphoric and a bit of a body load. After an hour or so i wasn't feeling much so I decided its time for my next dose, this time oral, I wouldn't be redoing after this one it was being out away. again I mixed roughly 80mg (2 piles) with th same amount of citric and prepped it into 2 gel caps and swallowed.  I've read that mixing with citric means it kicks it roughly half the time and hits harder as its already converted to the active citrate.

After about 40 minutes I feel like my body is vibrating and I can feel stimulation all over and a nice body loads, I feel clear headed so to speak but a little confused.

It continues to come on like this in waves until I reach the peak and don't even realise I'm peaking haha!

I don't look too fucked or out of it and I don't feel too much that way either. If I redosed the i Defoe would. About 4 hours after I took the first dose I'm feeling more or less back to baseline and things are stating to make sense to me again, I was supposed to be meeting up with one of my friends but this got quite distorted over the trip...100mg of Oxy and ten mins later I'm righ back with ya....

I did feel dissociated and a little confused but it did also feel easier to control than MXE or ketamine where I couldn't control how I felt at the ti,e at all. I'm not sure whether what I toold was a large dose but it's deffo a powerful chemical.

Don't know if dis so's are my thing so not sure if I'll be talking more I still have a lot of the chemical left. Oral is obviously the way to go with it and it didn't feel like it took too long to kick in when mixed with citric.

Has anyone else taken it with citric??


----------



## Listening

crOOk said:


> We should start enforcing the use of correct names. Bluelight is the number one internet resource on recreational drugs and we could easily make a difference here.



Because BLers are so much smarter than everyone else on the Internet and it's ok if they get confused when they read something here, because we are right and they are wrong? Bluelight is a harm reduction website. One part of harm reduction is to reduce confusion. There would be a lot more confused people if we forced different meanings on names than is used elsewhere. You don't like "MXP" because it's not rationally conceived? So call it 2-MeO-Diphenidine instead. But don't pretend that when MXP means 2-MeO-Diphenidine to practically everyone on planet earth who cares, they are all wrong and you are right. Symbols acquire meaning as a matter of convention and finally habit.



crOOk said:


> Even toxicology journals often adapt vendor names, this is just shameful.



And this tells you that toxicology journals are stupid and you're smart? Maybe _they _are also interested in harm reduction and accept that a unanimously accepted, even if idiotic, name is sufficiently unambiguous.



crOOk said:


> Just shameful.



Have you read the news lately? _This _is what you find shameful in the world?


----------



## tweetycat

I can't be the only one who burps constantly when I take this orally. It's actually ridiculous how much I burp on this shit. Makes the trip very, very weird.


----------



## Voyager3

For some reason, the mere sight of that molecule fills me with dread. Many things with just two benzene rings are alarmingly strong and long lasting, and require very careful handling. However, the sight of three, with no comforting CH3O- groups around, and no apparent NH2 or CH2CH2NH2 amphet. offshoots, makes me even more uneasy.... call me old-fashioned, but I like to see familiar 'old chemical friends' here and there - preferebly with detailed test results and a comment by Shulgin.

That is my personal prejudice however (or cowardice, if you prefer?) I don't like 'dissociative' drugs myself, and don't much like the effect they seem to have on others. Maybe I haven't witnessed the positive side, as many folks seem to love them - and, if I'm honest, once upon a time I sneered at MDMA, as I hated the music, didn't dance, and viewed drinking water on a wild night out as pretty sad. But I was wrong, and not ashamed to admit it - all I had to do was try the stuff once, and all became clear!

Sigh, I was a younger man then - but that isn't why I'll not be trying this one, or similar derivatives like Ketamine. I just don't fancy them, judging by what I've seen and been told by those who love it. It certainly isn't just 'fear', I always ignore solemn warnings, and usually view them as tempting adverts if they describe 'side effects' that intrigue me. No, I am still a reckless Psychonaught (sic) at heart, just as I was at 17, reading about acid, speed and dope.

In fact, at 56 I first tried Mephedrone, only a month ago. But that's another (long!) story, which I'll save for now. Let's just say, I'll be giving this stuff a miss.


----------



## crOOk

Voyager3 said:


> Let's just say, I'll be giving this stuff a miss.


Good decision. This one is way too hardcore for you⸮⸮

Jk obviously, but it's nonetheless a good decision not to dive into dissociatives the way I see it.



Listening said:


> And this tells you that toxicology journals are stupid and you're smart?


Had a bad shit that morning, brother? :D

However tumultuous things are down in that GI tract of yours, I'll stick to everything I said. The very idea is to avoid confusion in the long term by abiding to certain conventions when we refer to chemicals. Thanks a lot for reminding me of this being a harm reduction site. I can't see something like an index with CAS numbers doing any harm. You will see that names like MXP will become very problematic once the next two or three dozens of dissociatives have been released.

Oh and btw, I have said so before, but even diphenidine is incorrent. The first n should be a t. I have not once used the term MXP as far as I can recall and I don't condone it's use. Incorrect or not, it's not that much work to type out diphe[n/t]idine.

Since you asked: I have not read the news lately. I have only heard about that airplane a couple of days ago and much rather poison my mind with psychotropic drugs over lies, death, destruction and mayhem.

May you never have your day ruined by painful defecation anymore.


----------



## Cloudy

I personally love the stuff.  Im huge dissositive fan with alot of exp with ketamine, mxe, 4-meo-pcp, 3-meo-pcp, DXM, diphenidine, and now methoxphenidine.   Im not a huge fan of it at low doses.  Diphenidine is much better in that respect but going and lying down to ride the waves with music.  Methoxphenidine rocks.   it gets very heady that is pretty manic like buf ive Gotten good spiritual advive.

Love the stuff.  Just stay inside.  Oevs suck and stimmy.  Pretty manic like.  wouldnt like social interaction.   

 Hate it isnt very wster soluable.  Id like to iv Or im. Sucks u cant vape like with diphenidine.   You can enjoy nice vape doses with that.  I just take orally with oj and have on onset of 30 mins.  Full effect at 90 to 120. Last 3 to 6 hours more depending dose.  I gotta high dissositive tolerance so I wont post doses.

I also take clonidine and pregabalin daily


----------



## GarageFlower

Cloudy said:


> I personally love the stuff.  Im huge dissositive fan with alot of exp with ketamine, mxe, 4-meo-pcp, 3-meo-pcp, DXM, diphenidine, and now methoxphenidine.   Im not a huge fan of it at low doses.  Diphenidine is much better in that respect but going and lying down to ride the waves with music.  Methoxphenidine rocks.   it gets very heady that is pretty manic like buf ive Gotten good spiritual advive.
> 
> Love the stuff.  Just stay inside.  Oevs suck and stimmy.  Pretty manic like.  wouldnt like social interaction.
> 
> Hate it isnt very wster soluable.  Id like to iv Or im. Sucks u cant vape like with diphenidine.   You can enjoy nice vape doses with that.  I just take orally with oj and have on onset of 30 mins.  Full effect at 90 to 120. Last 3 to 6 hours more depending dose.  I gotta high dissositive tolerance so I wont post doses.
> 
> I also take clonidine and pregabalin daily



I've successfully IV'd MXP, you just need to mix it with a little citric acid.


----------



## Voyager3

crOOk said:


> Good decision. This one is way too hardcore for you⸮⸮



Heheh! I totally agree - call me old fashioned, but I only ever take drugs for enjoyment, pleasure or therapy. Having seen the FX on others, I will stick to the psychedelics, stimulants and tranks I know and trust, thanks!


----------



## ashighashonour

Yesterday I took 150mg of this stuff in three doses over about 10 hours and ended up self-harming and contemplating suicide. MXP seemed to bring out the worst in me.


----------



## NiceEnough

Sorry to hear that MXP has contributed to self-harming and suicidal thoughts. Please stay away from this and most if not all recreational/rc drugs if this is where they take you, stay happy and safe if you can and that sounds like well away from things like MXP. no offence buddy, we all have different physiologies and psychologies, never anything to be ashamed of. BUT PLEASE TAKE CARE AND NEVER TOUCH MXP OR RELATED COMPOUNDS AGAIN. And maybe seek some decent psychological/emotional support? Good luck. 

For me, I still like this one. Finally exceeded 500mg in the course of 24 hours, wouldn't recommend it. It led to the same cognitive deficiencies that overdoing MXE and occasionally ketamine led me to i.e. being totally unable to speak. And make sure you are well away from anyone that would find such a state deeply disturbing e.g. Parents, authorities, probably anyone who wasn't aware what you were on! Still, there is something very blissful about the right dose of this for me (right dose hard to find, get some scales and for first-timers don't start above 80mg and don't redose like I just did - not good example! Work up to max 150mg over various sessions. And wait a good 4-5 hours before even thinking that it isnt working.) FYI this 500mg has come over nearly a year experimenting with MXP and won't be repeated. Also, i would never take that much in a single dose, ever. And please, just to reiterate, if drugs take you to bad places please please don't do them. Stay safe everyone, wishing you well.


----------



## ashighashonour

NiceEnough said:


> Sorry to hear that MXP has contributed to self-harming and suicidal thoughts. Please stay away from this and most if not all recreational/rc drugs if this is where they take you, stay happy and safe if you can and that sounds like well away from things like MXP.



Yeah, you're right. I was dumb and stupid. I used to take quite a bit of MXE, and was stupidly expecting MXP to be like it, ie giving me a cool, clinical headspace. I've thrown away the rest of the substance, as well as my paraphenalia. Time for sober living for a while. Thanks for the concern


----------



## NiceEnough

No problem. No, this isn't MXE, or at least nowhere near it in sensible, I would argue therapeutic doses (MXE, 50mg or thereabouts for me). I would be careful with MXE too though, it is very potent powerful stuff. Sober living for a while sounds like a good idea, could do with a bit of that myself I think!


----------



## Voyager3

Hmmmm... think I'l be giving MXP a wide berth too...


----------



## ashighashonour

Just a little follow up to my comments about my MXP experience a couple of days ago (link to trip report).

While the substance probably had a significant effect on my suicidal thoughts and self-harm, I think it is important to mention now that I have been suffering with these problems quite strongly over the past few weeks. While MXP appears to have heightened these feelings, I do not want anyone to go away with the impression that it has caused them, since I have been prone to this kind of behaviour while sober. If you, like me, suffer from mental health disorders, please think twice before taking this substance. If you are going to take it, I strongly advise that you do not redose.


----------



## Voyager3

As one who frequently suffers suicidal thoughts and self harms, that sounds like good advice. However, another somewhat long winded experience of mine... (maybe 'tis 'blog time', but not just yet - this is OT and relevant). Around Xmas, I had reached a 'new low' and all this year had been planning to depart this world once and for all. I did not however wish to leave in a state of gloom and misery, wanted to go on a 'high note', afeter (preferably) one last, MDMA - at least - fuelled rave, to 'touch base' for the last time. Being inactive and not too anxious to die, I didn't seek out such an event, just trusted in fate to patiently wait...

It never turned up, but what did had a most spectacular effect. A new aquaintance offered me, in my local pub of all places, a strange looking wrap of something I'd never heard of, and being the careful, resposible and sensible suicidal fellow I am, I thought 'why not', and crunched the revoltingly bitter thing without a second thought. Before anything happened at all, I remember thinking 'this is strong stuff!' just from the taste. Having had no psychedelics at all for several years, I wasn't unprepared, but was utterly knocked sideways, by something I had never quite known before - hints of acid, mushrooms, speed, but something entirely 'new' at times, not just 'another place', but several it seemed. Can't say I enjoyed it, a bit much, I initaially thought it was Ketamine, but in fact is was mephedrone...  my respect for these 'research chemicals' went up no end!

Far too smashed to stay in the pub, I went home, and found my speech badly affected... greeted witha stern "What have you taken?!", repeated several times as I futilely tried to reply, interrupted by gales of insane laughter - hint here, don't try to explain the 'new state', just say something simple like "er... acid" or "um mushrooms I think?" - far easier. It wore off fairly fast... then I discovered my depression had lifted, all the next day! And at last I had the energy and opportunity to get some whizz, and keep it at bay all week.

I would certainly NOT recommend such drastic, dangerous 'therapy' to anyone wishing to shake depression, I was just lucky, and it was the right time for me. I certainly CAN'T see NICE or the BMA approving of my actions and choice either, but what do those cretins know about drugs?


----------



## NiceEnough

Self-medicating is a dangerous game, particularly with stimulants like  mephedrone, but glad you got some lasting positive effects. Just wanted  to add, for those interesting in this kind of drug, don't write this one  of completely. Sure, if you are prone to mental health problems you  should likely avoid with a wide berth (along with most other  psychoactive drugs I would recommend, unless you are sure of their  therapeutic value, which in the case of RCs you are very unlikely to  be). However, in low doses (50mg to 80mg) it produces some light affects  like mild euphoria, dissociative effects without significant obvious  motor impairment. As you climb to higher doses things get more messy and  although you may feel perfectly lucid and 'on-it- chances are you won't  be and will appear visibly inebriated to any outsider - I would say any  dose above 150mg for me or probably any dose above 100mg for someone  with less tolerance, will probably take you there. However, there are  some pleasant effects in the higher dose range. I estimate the safer  higher dose range between 150mg and 200mg, without redosing. I have also  experienced therapeutic affects, e.g. being able to look at life and  problems more objectively, even being able to rise above existing  addictions whilst I was on MXP. For example, I have a mild addiction to  benzodiazepines and I will usually feel very uncomfortable if I don't  have at least a small dose every day (here is an example of the dangers  of self-medication - a nasty, if mild, benzo habit, trust me nobody wants  one of these). However, under the influence of MXP I don't need that  small dose to feel comfortable. 

On the less interesting side,  this stuff takes ages to kick in, and carries on for so long there  always seems to be a drop period when I get bored, feel I am coming down  and usually want to redose. I think it is best to resist this and just  rest it out, or as I often do add a little something else to make it  more fun (nothing serious, I am talking about small amounts of something  pretty mundane like cannabis. The juries is still out as to whether  stimulants work with sensible doses of MXP> many people already find  it quite stimulating. From my experience, I have used it with 3-FPM  without any obvious problems. 

Having used this on and off for  over a year, I cannot report any long-term problems from sensible use of  this one. Of course, if you are regularly consuming over 200mg, IV'ing,  or just acting irresponsibly with this one, as with any drug, you are  going to get fucked up. But if you treat with respect and proceed  carefully you might just find you enjoy this one, particularly if you  are a fan of dissociatives. Again, I would like to re-emphasise the  risks or potentially unpleasant experiences you might experience with  taking too much. Make sure you have microscales that can measure at  least down to 10mg and work you way up with doses slowly. I would say  nobody really needs to pass the 250mg mark or, at a push, 300mg. After  that it starts to get more unpredictable and possibly less pleasant.


----------



## hodgie92

*good advice in my opinion however I am no expert*



boselect said:


> Jobs and weekends.



Well said bud it is always good to have at least a few days off with any of these type r/c's and probably the same for all things but that's only my opinion I wouldn't fall out with any mates who wants to research all week and weekend I'm writing this high on eph for one of the last times however that's for a different page and I'm sure they will bring it back slightly different eventually so a well said message is a little long I am always the same on eph oh and only started the rc life almost a year ago so nothing I say is fact all opinion if this message shouldn't be on the thread please delete 

Regards Paul (about 500mg of eph throughout the day possibly more as brought the wrong sensitivity scales lol) 

Peace out


----------



## servemechilled

Guys Im begging you - do not take it. I just got back from the hospital,  this shit is dangerous, stay away, I swear down, just stay away from this.


----------



## ashighashonour

servemechilled said:


> Guys Im begging you - do not take it. I just got back from the hospital,  this shit is dangerous, stay away, I swear down, just stay away from this.


What happened?


----------



## Voyager3

I can't honestly say I 'enjoyed' the experience - it was severe mental shock to be fair, but one that somehow shook me out of my dismal depression, by somehow showing me that there was more in the way of 'altered states' than I (Mr Knowall!) had been aware of! I quite agree with the dire warnings, this stuff is shockingly strong, and was I not an experienced Psychonaught, could have been utterly disastrous and horrifying. I don't feel tempted to repeat the experience either - it was not entirely pleasant. The mucous membranes of my throat and the back of my nose were quite painfully affected, why I don't know.


----------



## dark.lady

Hello everyone, I've been reading this post for months and tried in few occasions some sort of pills made of MXP and God-knows-what-else (bought in a shop in Camden, go figure what it was) and didn't do pretty much anything. I have a very high tolerance to K though, so that might not have helped.
Anyway, I bought 500mg of MXP and I'm still not sure which is the best ROA. Someone says orally, but someone else says that nasal gives faster onset... Confused! Also, if I wanted to bomb it, should I mix it with something!? Sorry for my ignorance and my laziness, I know it's been mentioned before but can't find the post.... any suggestions from someone who tried both ways? Thanks


----------



## Xorkoth

I removed your vendor reference, since we don't discuss sources here.  I haven't tried this drug so unfortunately I've got no insight into your question.


----------



## Voyager3

If you are determined to try it, which from all I've heard and read, I would not reccomend, I'd certainly not suggest snorting it is a good idea at all! Mephedrone played merry hell with my sinuses, and I only ate some...


----------



## dark.lady

I've read of people drinking it with orange juice.... does that help at all? Sorry I'm a snorting enthusiast and not into chemistry either


----------



## ashighashonour

I snorted it on my first try, the burn isn't too bad, but bombing it with water means you can avoid that nasty drip and taste.


----------



## NiceEnough

Orally works best for me, but because of tolerance I am now taking around 250mg in a bomb at once - tolerance builds fast with this, if you are interesting in taking it I recommend taking it no more than once a month. When I take it on an empty stomach, it cause diarrhea so I recommend lining your digestive system with something, just not too heavy. Snorting doesn't work for me because it seems to be only mildly water-soluble, and required a great deal of agitation when I tried this. People have mentioned citric aiding this process, often for IV'ing, which I wouldn't recommend for anything personally but each to their own. Because it isn't easily water-soluble, I am not sure if plugging would be the most successful way to use this, but not sure as haven't tried. All I can say is oral always works for me. Again, I think this is a dangerous one for people not used to dissociatives, and potentially dangerous in higher-end doses even for those who have tried MXP a few times. However, there seems to be a bit of possibly unneccesary panic with this one. If you are careful, build up your dose slowly, use micro-scales, and don't redose, from my experience everything should be fine. Best not to mix with other drugs, particularly stims, and seems to affect the heart so if you have cardio issues I would avoid. Again, oral as an ROA does it for me every time.


----------



## dark.lady

Thank you Nice Enough. I tried to snort a minuscule line but it hurts like hell, so resolved to bomb it. now waiting...
for sure I will not redose, that's something everyone keeps telling from the very beginning. as for disassociatives, I am a K veteran. In my best days I could snort up to 2g in one day and still be partially functional, and somehow it seems that tolerance to nmda receptors never goes away. let's see how mxp works. I'll keep you posted :D


----------



## dark.lady

Two hours have passed and nothing has changed yet. I bombed 150mg at 12 on a nearly empty stomach-had breakfast at 8.30 and I did not touch food since. Whats's wrong with me? :'(


----------



## NiceEnough

My suggestion is to wait a little longer. Perhaps eat something lite. If it really doesn't touch the sides, maybe bomb another 50mg max, but only after waiting another 2 hours minimum. Don't exceed 200mg in your first go. 

Also, don't expect K-like effects necessarily. MXP provides very lucid dissociation until the hole, which happens to me at about 500mg (and I can't remember much of it, only happened once). I have bombed 200mg today and because of my tolerance only very light dissociation and slight euphoria. This was an hour or so ago and I can feel something, but it is still building. Thrown in a touch of BK-2C-B, a small line of MPA and some codeine. I wouldn't recommend this kind of mix, but the BK-2C-B and MPA seem to have ramped up the euphoria for sure. 

Often, I have found I didn't feel out of it on MXP, but when I have gone out or talked to others they have noticed it. Can be very subtle. Depends what you are looking for. What are you looking for, if anything?


----------



## NiceEnough

p.s. maybe sit down and meditate for a while and think if you can detect any alterations in your consciousness. Unless you have been sold dud stuff, you should be able to detect something after 2 hours. I know some people find meditating hard, but just sit down and try and be mindful of what your mind is doing and whether it has or is altering in any way.


----------



## NiceEnough

Nothing wrong with you, don't worry  x  Feel free to PM if you want to, I am free for a bit now


----------



## NiceEnough

And to all of you who are interested in exploring with MXP, please keep me informed as to to how your exploration is going. Please stay safe, no IV'ing or IM'ing from my perspective (call me conservative if you like), scales, careful dosing, know what to expect and what not to expect. I feel like many people are expecting too much from this one in the lower dose range and will be disappointed. And when buying, don't be stupid. We don't talk about vendors here for good reasons, but highstreet headshops in the UK at least should be considered no-go areas for serious psychonautic research. https://www.ukchemicalresearch.org/ is a good forum to join for UK peeps as well as this one. As I have written quite a lot about this one and generally positively, I feel somewhat responsible so willing to take a guiding role here for those who will accept me. I really want to help peopl enjoy themselves, avoid bad times, definitely avoid hospitalisations and definitely any fatalities. I am here to promote harm reduction and share the benefit of my year or so's experience. Peace and safe travels x


----------



## dark.lady

Slight signs of dizziness and very mild dissassociation, but nothing intense. Let's say, I am in dimension 2 instead of dimension 7. still, I'm in the middle of it and it is difficult to report. Nice enough, I'll PM when BL allows me to and when my mind is back in place


----------



## Voyager3

Thats nice to hear Niceenough - responsible, caring, helpful, informative and sensible. WTG IMHO. I already just know this stuff is NOT my poison, so hopefully will never be endangering myself with it! I fully realise however, as you seem to as well, many people rather relish 'a challenge' (I reaaly think I have actually 'grown up' for once in my life on that score... though, you never know for sure?), and for those who do, having people like you to offer advice is  a great thing. One of the reasons I like this site, and consider it a very valuable resource indeed! My past recklessness and sometimes lurid experiences may just help someone, somewhere to avoid something dangerous, very silly and foolhardy, and if just one person manages to avoid trouble or worse, or even just finds real pleasure through avoiding my painful, disastrous experiences, or advice on what was good, it will all be worth it.... bless you XXXXX


----------



## NiceEnough

Thanks everyone, I think we can all work together here to protect each other from the worst of these chemicals and, indeed, the worst of ourselves. MXP is not a demon in and off itself. Some people seem to have taken it to its limit and abused it - I really don't recommend doing that. I also think it will generally lack the depth of K or MXE  and therefore unless you want to start being stupidly risky is probably not the best place to be looking for those things. It has its own character and own values, and together I think we need to work out more clearly what those are. It also has some big issues - long come-up, not feeling like you are under the influence when you really are, urge to redose, unpredictable effects at high dosages etc. We also need to make it clear what those are, so that people can navigate them safely. This and Diphenidine really are new territory and we shouldn't forget that. And, if you feel it really doesn't suit you, leave it well alone, I don't think it is worth bothering to try and get something good from it if you get that sense straight away. Use your common sense and intuition. MXP really isn't necessarily any fun, so if that is what you are looking for don't bother with it. Please feel free to PM if you have any concerns or experiences you want to share privately.


----------



## Listening

NiceEnough said:


> MXP is not a demon in and off itself...
> 
> I also think it will generally lack the depth of K or MXE  and therefore...
> 
> It has its own character and own values, and together I think we need to work out more clearly what those are...
> 
> It also has some big issues - long come-up, not feeling like you are under the influence when you really are, urge to redose, unpredictable effects at high dosages etc...
> 
> ...navigate them safely...
> ...new territory...
> 
> MXP really isn't necessarily any fun, so if that is what you are looking for...



I'm sure MXP is no demon, but oh this human brain will play tricks on you, I warn you.


----------



## Ziiirp

If you use it responsibly (like you should use any drug) and do not compare it to other drugs, that have a similar abbreviation due to notation errors and are hyped atm, taking Methoxphenidine can be fun. The experience is characterized by a mixture of melancholy, nostalgia and hedonism for me. An emotional roller coaster perhaps, somewhat deep, not as 5-ht2a-agonizing-psychedelics, but not as shallow as average weed for instance.

Orally IMHO is the wrong ROA for this, because of the long comeup. You cannot titrate and that is a show stopper.


----------



## Listening

I enjoyed my MXP experiences, and even found it useful. However, partially because of the subtleness and usefulness, I ended up using it at times when my rational mind was telling me no. I ended up getting annoyed at myself and flushed it all to short-circuit my conundrum.


----------



## roi

Taking stimulants to counteract dissociative side effects doesn't sound very smart.


----------



## foolsgold

Dalai Lala said:


> Has anyone tried Diphenidine or mxp, mixed with 3-Fluoro Phenmetrazine.* The big mistake has been to treat the psycho mimetic effects with bezos!
> As you would with ketamine, PCP or an anesthetic in a hospital environment. Try using a NDRA A norepinephrine-dopamine releasing agent!
> It counteracts the negative side effects. Not BEZOS!*



cheers for this shame you found out the rough way


----------



## Solipsis

Please explain why would an NDRA help here... 

Any psychotomimetic effects would be produced by NMDA antagonism especially when combined with prolonged dopamine reuptake inhibition which would provide the manic aspect.
Do not add more drugs that release monoamines.

Instead anti-psychotics like olanzapine seem much more appropriate, try to pick one that is not very anti-cholinergic just in case.


----------



## Dalai Lala

..::REMINDER:.. The scientific method of actually checking, trying, testing, should apply to a site like this more than any other. Not guessing, speculating.. 
Why bother even commenting I'f you haven't tested the method I'm asking about? Its a bit like when a new chem drops, and people immediately begin to speculate based on the shape of a molecule or comparing it to drugs with a similar binding profile.

I'f you haven't used the scientific method of checking/testing yourself then shut up..


----------



## NiceEnough

Please can we try to be civil here, and take this as an example that  shouldn't be repeated. Lets try to support each other and avoid any  nastiness. Thank you


----------



## pharmakos

i usually had quite a bit of caffeine in my system when i took MXP.  maybe thats why i didn't feel much from it.


----------



## zzz101

I always drank an Energy drink or two to chill if I was out on MXE.No idea if it was the caffeine; but i did feel it settle my trip because i didn't like it too strong when we got on it 

MXP had its moments (the peak of it was the best part) overall it felt bad afterwards and missed a lot of the MXE's goodness


----------



## crOOk

You're destined to be disappointed if you expect this to be anything like MXE. This is still an absolutely outstanding dissociative, unmatched by any other dissociative in terms of madness. 



Ziiirp said:


> Orally IMHO is the wrong ROA for this, because of the long comeup. You cannot titrate and that is a show stopper.


Well I am pretty big on IV injections these days, but this one I take orally. It peaks within 2 hours for me and by the 5 or 6 hour mark I'm almost back to baseline.



Dalai Lala said:


> Has anyone tried Diphenidine or mxp, mixed with 3-Fluoro Phenmetrazine.* The big mistake has been to treat the psycho mimetic effects with bezos!
> As you would with ketamine, PCP or an anesthetic in a hospital environment. Try using a NDRA A norepinephrine-dopamine releasing agent!
> It counteracts the negative side effects. Not BEZOS!*


This sounds like very dangerous advice. On what grounds do you make those claims exactly?

Like solipsis said, taking olanzapine is probably your best bet. Unfortunately it takes so damn long to kick unless you take a huge dose that you'll be back down by the time it would ease you out of the psychotic state.


----------



## NiceEnough

Glad to hear you take MXP only orally these days cr00k, that can only be a safe thing. What kind of doses are you into orally? Where are they taking you?


----------



## Shaal

Ate 50 mg of MXP (also smoked a few joints and had a beer, spread over 2 hours). No tolerance.

I like this. Dancing was fluid and awesome. At some times I couldn't help myself but stop what I was doing and dance. I made some music (even though I had trouble at some points using the software). Nice energy, euphoria, and no anxiety (including social anxiety). Slight motor control loss, slight dissociation. The come-up and peak reminded me of MXE's, with intensity similar to 20 mg of the aforementioned. It was longer. I felt bad at some point because of a song that reminded me some memories, but it was easily chased away by changing the music. Lips and nose felt numb just like on MXE.

The duration was shorter (around 5 hours) than what I expected from what I had read (6-8 hours).

I experienced elevated mood and anxiolysis as after-effects.

Cheers!


----------



## bitrat

Nice SAR chart.....personally I'd prefer if they came out with more shorter acting analogs like methoxetamine......these allow quicker detox in the event that problems occur - I can suggest a number that would be very interesting if anyone would like....(as can anyone with a background in medicinal chemistry....)


----------



## bitrat

If by bezos you mean benzodiazepines, actually they're quite useful (especially if one is having an anxiety attack)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phencyclidine#Management_of_intoxication

....and on onlazapine I found....."34
th
 ECDD 2006/4.3                                                                                                      ketamine 
antipsychotic agents (clozapine, olanzapine) 
(Bergman, 1999). It may be anticipated that 
substances with opposite pharmacological actions 
to those classes of drugs mentioned here 
may enhance the neurotoxicity of ketamine. In this context, from the recreational drug 
repertoire should be mentioned: Amanita muscaria mushrooms (muscarinic agonist), alcohol 
NMDA- and (partial) GABAA-antagonist, yohimbine (α2-adrenergic receptor antagonist), and 
other dissociative drugs like PCP and tiletamine.  
http://www.who.int/medicines/areas/quality_safety/4.3KetamineCritReview.pdf


----------



## crOOk

bitrat said:


> If by bezos you mean benzodiazepines, actually they're quite useful (especially if one is having an anxiety attack)
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phencyclidine#Management_of_intoxication
> 
> ....and on onlazapine I found....."34
> th
> ECDD 2006/4.3                                                                                                      ketamine
> antipsychotic agents (clozapine, olanzapine)
> (Bergman, 1999). It may be anticipated that
> substances with opposite pharmacological actions
> to those classes of drugs mentioned here
> may enhance the neurotoxicity of ketamine. In this context, from the recreational drug
> repertoire should be mentioned: Amanita muscaria mushrooms (muscarinic agonist), alcohol
> NMDA- and (partial) GABAA-antagonist, yohimbine (α2-adrenergic receptor antagonist), and
> other dissociative drugs like PCP and tiletamine.
> http://www.who.int/medicines/areas/quality_safety/4.3KetamineCritReview.pdf


The *what* of ketamine? I thought it was neuroprotective at recreational doses. ??? Good info nonetheless. I've never needed anything to bring me off dissociatives, but I use it religiously to come off stimulants. Godsend. What a wonderful drug it is, it counteracts amphetamine and co perfectly. In fact, I love the way it makes me feel, a lot more than I enjoy benzos (not at all).

As for serotonergic psychedelics there is one drug and only one I swear by. Not that I would've ever needed it, but I've seen a lot of trips go bad to the point where riding it out was not an option This is really not on topic, but for those who don't know... It's Trazodone.





NiceEnough said:


> Glad to hear you take MXP only orally these days cr00k, that can only be a safe thing. What kind of doses are you into orally? Where are they taking you?


Thank you. I'm glad I could sensitize you (even further) to the nastiness of intravenous drug use. Getting started on needles feels like a relatively laid back, mostly enjoyable 17 year long bicycle ride has just been taken to Warp 6. 

2-MeO-MXP doesn't really care how we get it into our bodies. Those 400mg took me where no other drug has ever taken me. I could swear I died that day. Not necessarily a positive experience, but oh-so-unique! I never thought I'd be that scared. I would've pissed my pants had I been inside my body at the time. My time just hadn't come. I kept thinking of my daughter and made a run for it. Away from the 'godamn' light. If someone is in it for the pure madness that our brains have to offer, there just is no other drug like this one. It makes other dissociatives look like child's play. Needless to say , I haven't tried the more exotic kappa opioid receptor antagonists or Dizocilpine aka MK-801 (very high up on my list if I could only score any of those - I'm not willing to go through any hassle for acquiring drugs).

I could swear I wrote a report of that 400mg experience. Insanity. I used to think I had seen it all. 2-MeO-Diphetidine has me figure I've probably merely snuck a peak. Oh the madness.


----------



## NiceEnough

Don't worry, I know the nastiness of iv drug use from some of my closest mates. I have only tried IM, ketamine only, and gave it up quickly. My main aim here is to stop being dumb with this drug, it takes no prisoners. The jump from light and fluffy to death-like visions can happen quickly. And it's available so cheap here in the UK. You only need to have some iv'ing 1g + and mixing it with other chemicals and we will start having tragic deaths in our hands. I really feel this isn't for everyone, definitely not for the inexperienced of the weak-willed (I.e. Won't be able to resist redosing or taking too much). Also, it can last days and kid you into thinking you are sober and lucid when you really aren't. This is one best enjoyed in higher doses by dissociative connoisseurs and in very low doses (30-80mg) for those new to the territory. With the permission of one moderator in particular I have take it upon myself to take responsibility for harm reduction with regards to MXP. therefore if anyone has any concerns or issues, feel free to PM me.


----------



## MGLA

Will i be ok to take this on SSRI's guys?


----------



## WanderingStudent

I think there is a huge range of effects as most the trip reports online I've read were fairly easy and mild, even at 250mg which is what I experienced. However, all my friends have been completely out of it and haven't been able to control themselves on it


----------



## crOOk

@MGLA
No one can tell you. Even without SSRI's it would not be appropriate to tell you you are gonna be ok.



WanderingStudent said:


> I think there is a huge range of effects as most the trip reports online I've read were fairly easy and mild, even at 250mg which is what I experienced. However, all my friends have been completely out of it and haven't been able to control themselves on it


250mg, single dose on an empty stomach? What's your past experience with dissociatives? Any acute tolerance by any chance?

This is somewhat a threshold drug though, there are relatively distinct stages to the experience as far as I can tell. 10 more mg might've as well tipped you over into oblivion. For me doses below 150mg IV weren't really worth talking about. Once I reached 250mg IV though insanity started ensueing. I eventually realized there is not much use in injecting it, so I went back to oral doses and can say with certainty that no other dissociative has ever taken me this close to the edge. THis is coming from somebody who even without a tolerance is underwhelmed by 200mg intravenously injected MXE. 

All I'm trying to say is that I am pretty sure an increase in dosage could make your experience with this substance more colorful. IF that is desirable, for me it generally ends with me either being exorcised for I am possessed by a demonic entity, or me dying and if I'm lucky I only experience an acute psychotic break or some of the most bizarre involuntary motor activity I've never seen.


----------



## flyinggeorge

Okay, had to put this one down for a while. I'll type up a quick makeshift report but I honestly don't remember most of what happened.

So my friend came to visit me for a few days, once those few days were up, I took him to the airport to go back home and when I returned home I realized I had nothing to do and no obligations. Let's get high! 

So I eyeballed a dose of MXP to be plugged. Did the deed and waited for blastoff. I put on a movie and after perhaps 30-40 minutes I began to feel the magic. I had developed quite a habit with this drug but had taken perhaps a week off.

 I begin to feel strongly dissociated -- perhaps I should mention I aimed for this dose to be higher than what I was taking before my tolerance break. I really wanted to go to space, and go to space I did.

 Obviously I cannot comment on the exact dose taken, so I won't try to speculate. Once the dissociation set in, I really began to be confused by this movie. Classic dissociative style. I could not tell you what the movie was about but watching it gave me the strange feeling that there was very much more depth to my computer monitor than there actually is. Like when the camera panned to different parts of the set, I felt almost as if the parts of the set that were not visible were still "there" as if I could imagine them and what was going on in them. 

At some point I lost all touch with reality. I came to perhaps a few hours later naked on my floor (I was actually naked the whole time don't judge I was home alone) and some other videos that were in my video playlist were playing. I couldn't figure out why there was noise coming from my computer at this point although the video playback was still fullscreen and I could tell there were moving pictures on my monitor. 

After a while of lying on my floor, I began to notice it was dark outside and became very worried that my friend would not make it to the airport on time. So I walked into the other room (I have a 2-bed apt) where he was sleeping (still naked) and tried to find him so we could go to the airport. This went on for several minutes. I had the most distinct feeling that my friend was hiding in the walls, but was helpless to open them up and find out. I didn't destroy anything (luckily) and eventually became convinced my friend was waiting for me just on the other side of my front door. 

Great, I thought, I'll just put some pants on and go outside so I can take my friend to the airport. I managed to put some shorts on but my shorts require a belt, well the pair I grabbed require a belt. I could not put the belt through the loops on my shorts. I must have spent a while trying to do this, eventually I gave up and just held my shorts on with one of my hands and tried to walk out my front door. My front door has a little chain lock and before I started this adventure I locked it, although in my dissociated state I did not really notice it was locked, I tried just to open my front door and couldn't. Eventually I realized the chain lock was locked and I tried for quite a while to unlock it. It was no good, my hands just couldn't figure out the mechanism.

 During this time I continued to walk back and forth between the rooms of my house looking for my friend, imagining he was somewhere just waiting for me to find him. I looked through all the closets and still nothing. At some point I returned to the door and managed to get it open. I walked to my car and sat in it thinking if I just waited there my friend would get in the passenger seat and we could go. 

Of course this never happened. So I was sitting outside in my car with no shirt socks or shoes on, just a pair of shorts that I had to hold up with my hands because I couldn't figure a belt out just waiting. Eventually I gave up waiting and I don't really remember what happened next. I guess I went to sleep. The next day my neighbor told me when he came home, my car was sitting with the headlights on, door ajar and window rolled down. He asked me what happened and I told him I got really drunk. I took about a week off all drugs after this. Shit really fucked me up. And I'm very glad I didn't actually hurt myself or someone else.


----------



## MikeRWK

Got a gram in the mail today, capped some up about 3 hours ago and took it, feeling some effects now it probably sat on top of the food I ate.Going to cap up another dose, it's somewhat reminiscent of mxe in how it has a teeny-tiny bit of that 'awesome glow' mxe has but I'm not going to keep dosing or dose insane amounts trying to get an mxe feel since this thread states that clearly won't happen.

Someone mentioned playing an rpg and feeling immersed in it, sounds awesome but I think they took a lot iirc.I'm downloading SouthPark: Stick of Truth atm hopes its fun on this.


----------



## pharmakos

what size are your doses, mike?  i have a huge pre-existing dissociative tolerance, and so MXP didn't really do much for me.  by the time i did get to a dose that i was feeling something, it felt like there wasn't much going on, but i could tell i was on the edge of somehow taking way too much.  this stuff really doesn't feel much like MXE.

i love dissociatives, i really enjoy the way DXM feels, even after having taken much "better" dissociatives like 3-MeO-PCP, MXE, K.... and still despite my love affair with this class of drugs, MXP is not a drug i'm going to get again.  just wasn't worth it on a lot of levels.


----------



## MikeRWK

thenightwatch said:


> what size are your doses, mike?  i have a huge pre-existing dissociative tolerance, and so MXP didn't really do much for me.  by the time i did get to a dose that i was feeling something, it felt like there wasn't much going on, but i could tell i was on the edge of somehow taking way too much.  this stuff really doesn't feel much like MXE.
> 
> i love dissociatives, i really enjoy the way DXM feels, even after having taken much "better" dissociatives like 3-MeO-PCP, MXE, K.... and still despite my love affair with this class of drugs, MXP is not a drug i'm going to get again.  just wasn't worth it on a lot of levels.



I hate to say this but I'm eyeballing it, using old effexor capsules.My 2 doses consisted of about half the big end of the capsule loosely filled.I really need to buy a mg scale.


----------



## Bagseed

scales which would be appropriate for that kind of use can be found on amazon for less than 30 bucks


----------



## crOOk

flyinggeorge said:


> Okay, had to put this one down for a while. I'll type up a quick makeshift report but I honestly don't remember most of what happened.
> 
> So my friend came to visit me for a few days, once those few days were up, I took him to the airport to go back home and when I returned home I realized I had nothing to do and no obligations. Let's get high! So I eyeballed a dose of MXP to be plugged. Did the deed and waited for blastoff. I put on a movie and after perhaps 30-40 minutes I began to feel the magic. I had developed quite a habit with this drug but had taken perhaps a week off. I begin to feel strongly dissociated -- perhaps I should mention I aimed for this dose to be higher than what I was taking before my tolerance break. I really wanted to go to space, and go to space I did. Obviously I cannot comment on the exact dose taken, so I won't try to speculate. Once the dissociation set in, I really began to be confused by this movie. Classic dissociative style. I could not tell you what the movie was about but watching it gave me the strange feeling that there was very much more depth to my computer monitor than there actually is. Like when the camera panned to different parts of the set, I felt almost as if the parts of the set that were not visible were still "there" as if I could imagine them and what was going on in them. At some point I lost all touch with reality. I came to perhaps a few hours later naked on my floor (I was actually naked the whole time don't judge I was home alone) and some other videos that were in my video playlist were playing. I couldn't figure out why there was noise coming [...]


Please dude, make use of that Enter key. It's there for a reason. Nobody can read this. Still, thanks for your contribution. It's just it will not reach many people without being formatted.



MikeRWK said:


> I hate to say this but I'm eyeballing it, using old effexor capsules.My 2 doses consisted of about half the big end of the capsule loosely filled.I really need to buy a mg scale.


Here's what you can do: Dissolve the stuff in the smallest amount of PG it will dissolve in. Ethanol should work even better, but I'm not sure. Volumetric measuring will then allow you to dose very accurately.

And here's how I prefer to take this substance, onset is usually within the first hour, plateau beginning at the 2 hour mark and things will be over before 5 hours have passed since the ingestion:
-A few drops of Tween-80
-~5ml PG
-A small amount of milk

I add the 2-MeO-Diphetidine to that, stir rigorously and chug it, followed by another glass of milk. I've always done this on an empty stomach and have never experienced long drawn out experiences like the ones people describe in this thread.



thenightwatch said:


> i love dissociatives, i really enjoy the way DXM feels, even after having taken much "better" dissociatives like 3-MeO-PCP, MXE, K.... and still despite my love affair with this class of drugs, MXP is not a drug i'm going to get again.  just wasn't worth it on a lot of levels.


To be fair, you have clearly not experienced the full spectrum of effects. I dare say what you describe could be called threshold effects, looking at the madness of a full-blown experience.


----------



## MikeRWK

So after taking those 2 doses lastnight I just wanna say WOW, now I didn't have a long drawn out trip it was just crazy, things were good the whole trip but at the last going off I went down stairs and didn't really remember the trip back up it was in flashes.Then I started wondering shit like if I closed the fridge or if I made a mess getting a glass of milk, but I assured myself I didn't and I was right.I remember sitting on my bed thinking "Holy shit, I've lost the fucking plot!" and about 5 minutes later it was like someone  snapped their fingers and I wasn't totally fucked anymore I had my wits about me.It was strange how fast it went from "I have no idea" to "Ok I have a clue again".

Theres no euphoria as compared to mxe and theres not a lot of compulsion to redose, I thought about it once when I must have been in a plateau and decided against it.I was watching episodes of The Boondocks and the animation is just awesome when on this.I also remember looking at an empty plastic pop bottle and it was crystal clear as if it were made of a fine glass.I also had to close one eye when looking outside at the street lights because I was seeing double.If I had to describe this stuff with one word it would be "Clinical", I guess because it just seems to be straight up disassociation with no real euphoria.


----------



## treezy z

I do this shit till i'm singing looney tunes with a weapon or two. Sink back and Allah tells me what to do. I'm the Prophet of Doom.


----------



## crOOk

MikeRWK said:


> So after taking those 2 doses lastnight I just wanna say WOW, now I didn't have a long drawn out trip it was just crazy, things were good the whole trip but at the last going off I went down stairs and didn't really remember the trip back up it was in flashes.Then I started wondering shit like if I closed the fridge or if I made a mess getting a glass of milk, but I assured myself I didn't and I was right.I remember sitting on my bed thinking "Holy shit, I've lost the fucking plot!" and about 5 minutes later it was like someone  snapped their fingers and I wasn't totally fucked anymore I had my wits about me.It was strange how fast it went from "I have no idea" to "Ok I have a clue again".
> 
> Theres no euphoria as compared to mxe and theres not a lot of compulsion to redose, I thought about it once when I must have been in a plateau and decided against it.I was watching episodes of The Boondocks and the animation is just awesome when on this.I also remember looking at an empty plastic pop bottle and it was crystal clear as if it were made of a fine glass.I also had to close one eye when looking outside at the street lights because I was seeing double.If I had to describe this stuff with one word it would be "Clinical", I guess because it just seems to be straight up disassociation with no real euphoria.


Don't mean to sound arrogant, but 'you ain't seen nothing yet'. :D This drug is so fucking insane.


----------



## NiceEnough

Hmmm.... this has no put me in semi-catatonic states at ROA oral 500mg (after building what I though was a substantial tolerance). The second time I really have zero memory of being that screwed up, but people around me can confirm. The thing is, it would be worthwhile if I can remember anything useful from a hole-like experience or whatever, but I can't remember anything at all. 

NB this is a stupidly high dose to take, even after using semi-regularly for 1 1/2 years. I am giving this chemical a wide berth. Up to 250mg it doesn't seem to give me much at all, even 300mg, but when I start to push it higher all hell breaks lose. Unrealiable, inconsistent dose-increase response curve, more and more stories of people either blacking out or having horrible times. I think my love affair with this chem may well and truly be coming to an end. I like to be able to recall something from my dissociative experiences, and it concerns me when I can't remember anything at all.


----------



## NiceEnough

p.s. I would like to stress that I am still here for harm reduction advice (although I clearly didn't follow my own approach with 500mg oral!) and am still interested in supporting others who have taken an interest in this chemical. The most important thing that I need to keep stressing - get some decent 0.001mg digital scales, start at 70-80mg and work your way up very slowly, dosing max once every 2 weeks to help avoid building heavy tolerance. And try not to combine with heavy stims (e.g. anything that has a notable effect on your heart rate or cardiovascular system) or other dissociatives in particular. 

Happy travelling.


----------



## crOOk

NiceEnough said:


> Hmmm.... this has no put me in semi-catatonic states at ROA oral 500mg (after building what I though was a substantial tolerance). The second time I really have zero memory of being that screwed up, but people around me can confirm. The thing is, it would be worthwhile if I can remember anything useful from a hole-like experience or whatever, but I can't remember anything at all.
> 
> NB this is a stupidly high dose to take, even after using semi-regularly for 1 1/2 years. I am giving this chemical a wide berth. Up to 250mg it doesn't seem to give me much at all, even 300mg, but when I start to push it higher all hell breaks lose. Unrealiable, inconsistent dose-increase response curve, more and more stories of people either blacking out or having horrible times. I think my love affair with this chem may well and truly be coming to an end. I like to be able to recall something from my dissociative experiences, and it concerns me when I can't remember anything at all.


Let me get that straight. The highest dose you tried was 300mg, with an unknown tolerance at the time. Now you try almost twice the dose and blame the dose response curve for blacking out? This isn't coke or speed where you can just take 50 doses and still be fine. 

I am not sure what your experience with other dissociatives is, but let me give you an idea how the most popular one behaves at varying dosage levels. There is a sweet spot which lies between 75 and 200mg IV for most people. If I go as little as 20% above that sweet spot it results in a total blackout. Compared to that, 2-MeO-Diphetidine is a very forgiving dissociative, it's a lot like PCP in this respect. 

The real issue is that people want to treat this like a psychedelic or stimulant. If throughout 18 months you have not been able to take the time and slowly increment from those 300mg that didn't do much, this drug just isn't for you.

Oh and I personally found my sweet spot to be around 400mg orally, 250mg IV. Complete and utter insanity, delusions of having died, being possessed by demons, I was even blessed with my first near death experience in 17 years of drug use. THe only thing all these experiences had in common was that each and every time they had me scared shitless - completely rapt with existential fears, a primal fear as honest and brutal as fear comes. On the plus they gave me a taste of what life would be like as a god.  Much less pleasant than pretty much any other glutamatergic dissociative I've tried, but reaching way down to the core of my soul, surely deeoer than ketamine or pcp have ever gone - and I've done a lot of pcp and ketamine.

EDIT: Sorry if I sound like an asshole there NiceEnough, but I assume you know well enough that what you did didn't promise to be successful to begin with. I assume it was a 'spontaneous thing'. I am not here to convince you of the wonders 2-MeO-Diphetidine can introduce you to, but I still don't think you've done what you could have done in your attempts to uncover the potential of this substance.


----------



## NiceEnough

I am not blaming the substance, I am blaming my own impulsive,  faux-heroic stupidity. I should never have dosed that high. I don't know  what came over me. I thought this drug was friendlier than it was. If I  try it again, it will be at much lower doses. I have years of  experience with different dissociatives including PCP but that doesn't  excuse my ridiculous dosing. I won't be doing this again, for sure. I  have been taught serious respect for this substance.


----------



## pharmakos

NiceEnough said:


> NB this is a stupidly high dose to take, even after using semi-regularly for 1 1/2 years. I am giving this chemical a wide berth. Up to 250mg it doesn't seem to give me much at all, even 300mg, but when I start to push it higher all hell breaks lose. Unrealiable, inconsistent dose-increase response curve, more and more stories of people either blacking out or having horrible times. I think my love affair with this chem may well and truly be coming to an end. I like to be able to recall something from my dissociative experiences, and it concerns me when I can't remember anything at all.



this sums up why i have not ordered this stuff again.  i never did get to the point where i took too much, but it definitely felt like it was right around the corner.  and the feeling i had when i didn't take too much wasn't that enjoyable at all.  not worth the money IMO.  i'd rather go to the store and buy robogels than spend the same amount of money on this shit.

but yeah, it did feel like "too much" was right around the corner.  in the same sense that when i took too much 3-MeO-PCP i ended up walking barefoot in the snow for an hour and developed frostbite on my feet that left me unable to walk for a few weeks.

i know crook might defend this stuff after reading my post here, but crook is a whole 'nother level of crazy.  =p


----------



## crOOk

thenightwatch said:


> but yeah, it did feel like "too much" was right around the corner.  in the same sense that when i took too much 3-MeO-PCP i ended up walking barefoot in the snow for an hour and developed frostbite on my feet that left me unable to walk for a few weeks.


Lolwhut?! That's horrible. Did you loose any of your toes? God man, glad to hear you even survived that!



thenightwatch said:


> i know crook might defend this stuff after reading my post here, but crook is a whole 'nother level of crazy.  =p


I'll just restrain myself. This clearly isn't for everyone. I don't even know if I am ever gonna do it again. It's so damn dark.



NiceEnough said:


> I am not blaming the substance, I am blaming my own impulsive,  faux-heroic stupidity. I should never have dosed that high. I don't know  what came over me. I thought this drug was friendlier than it was. If I  try it again, it will be at much lower doses. I have years of  experience with different dissociatives including PCP but that doesn't  excuse my ridiculous dosing. I won't be doing this again, for sure. I  have been taught serious respect for this substance.


Aye I hear you. Unfortunately it's the least friendly of dissociatives I have tried. In terms of friendliness, this would be Joseph Goebbels if ketamine was a dove.


----------



## pharmakos

did not lose any toes, thankfully.  it sure was rough, though.  the pictures are floating around somewhere on BL.


----------



## Ziiirp

MikeRWK said:


> So after taking those 2 doses lastnight I just wanna say WOW, now I didn't have a long drawn out trip it was just crazy, things were good the whole trip but at the last going off I went down stairs and didn't really remember the trip back up it was in flashes.Then I started wondering shit like if I closed the fridge or if I made a mess getting a glass of milk, but I assured myself I didn't and I was right.I remember sitting on my bed thinking "Holy shit, I've lost the fucking plot!" and about 5 minutes later it was like someone  snapped their fingers and I wasn't totally fucked anymore I had my wits about me.It was strange how fast it went from "I have no idea" to "Ok I have a clue again".
> 
> Theres no euphoria as compared to mxe and theres not a lot of compulsion to redose, I thought about it once when I must have been in a plateau and decided against it.I was watching episodes of The Boondocks and the animation is just awesome when on this.I also remember looking at an empty plastic pop bottle and it was crystal clear as if it were made of a fine glass.I also had to close one eye when looking outside at the street lights because I was seeing double.If I had to describe this stuff with one word it would be "Clinical", I guess because it just seems to be straight up disassociation with no real euphoria.



Lol, boondocks is already awesome when watched sober, did not watch it for years, I'll have to try it with a low dose once.

Generally, the doses taken by some guys here are reserved for hardcore disso-heads IMHO. Perhaps there should be caution hints in upper-case red letters, as new users do not seem to have a clue, that anything >60mg orally could be (psychologically) an OD for naive users.

Furthermore I think for inexperienced users the oral ROA is too dangerous (urge to redose during the comeuo is too high).


----------



## dan k

could someone please post pictures of reactions with reagents?


----------



## out_there_jim

Hey.

I gotta say this stuff has some great disso potential. I ordered some after reading the threads and agree the way to go is by starting at low doses to find your ideal ammount. 

Brief summary. No tolerance. 3 trials in a 5 day period.

Day 1. 60mg bombed. Fell asleep. Woke up went for a piss and noticed mild CEV of flowery, fractal type patterns...interesting. Went to bed.

Day 3. 80mg bombed with 50mg redose 90 min later. Light body vibrations, confusion while trying to follow plot watching a movie, common with other better known dissos. Bit wobbly. Put on some ambient music and fell straight to sleep with vivid dreams.

Day 5. 150mg bombed with 80mg resose 2 hours later. Now we're getting there. Heavy body vibrate, totally drawn into what was on TV. Zero OEV but noticeable CEV. Holed slightly, came to wedged in the corner of my couch, felt like I was floating in jelly-wouldnt say it was euphoric but the body sensations and weightlessness was sublime. Really, really nice. Time had slowed down a lot. Wanted to stay there for ever.  I would say the last dose, with a 2 week abstinence and a 3 hour spacey ambient playlist on the ready for the peak would make for a sweet monthly unwind in the current K drought.


----------



## munterhunter

put me in hospital for five days nearly killed my kineys .WARNING!!!


----------



## roi

munterhunter, got anything to back up that claim?


----------



## MikeRWK

munterhunter said:


> put me in hospital for five days nearly killed my kineys .WARNING!!!



How much did you do? What was the ROA? Did you take anything else with it?


----------



## munterhunter

same as above :-(


----------



## MikeRWK

Has anyone combined this with opiates? I'm due for some poppy seed tea and was wondering how the 2 would be together?


----------



## crOOk

I've only had it on a few hundred mg Tramadol (tolerance), nothing to write home about. Judging from my gut feel, a low dose dose might go very well with a high dose of opiates. Gonna have to find that balance of nodding without sleeping, the 2MeO-Diphetidine should put a different spin on it. In fact, there is a dosage range where dissociatives potentially share a lot of features with opiate nods. Now any other combo does not sound worth it to me (low dose opiate to take the edge off or anything like that...).



munterhunter said:


> put me in hospital for five days nearly killed my kineys .WARNING!!!


Could you do us the courtesy to supply an actual report or some blood work results? I appreciate your registering to post this, but your post will simply be overread or not taken seriously the way it is. If you support the statement with further data, your story is likely to reach more people. The higher the credibility, the higher the chance other users like me will feel inclined to spread the word.

The main problem I see is that _for all we know _you already suffered kidney insufficiency and have been in a polytoxicomanic frenzy for weeks and finally decompensated after an astronomically high dose of 2-MeO-Diphetidine. On the other hand you might as well have been sober for the past year and only took a low recreational dose upon which you had to be rushed to the hospital due to acute kidney failure.

I'm certain you can easily see how these two stories make a difference when it comes to evaluating them in respect to 2-MeO-Diphetidine's safety profile. If you could supply more information it would be very much appreciated, you can rest assured of that. You might even save lives of people with pre-existing kidney dysfunctions who might decide against using this substance after reading your information.


----------



## MikeRWK

Last time I took some of this I took around 200mg in 2 100mg capsules (Estimate the capsules held 100mg of zoloft powder before i emptied them, I know density and shit yo) and by the lord liftin jesus what a trip! At one point for what seemed like an eternity i entered a state of pure bliss! It was just this overwhelming calm sensation, in my fucked up mindstate all I could think of was "I hacked life!" and "Am I permanently retarded?".


----------



## trickie95

Hello everybody, on the psychonaut wiki of MXP ( http://psychonautwiki.org/wiki/Methoxphenidine ), it is said : "  IM, IV, and nasal require the tiniest bit of citric and results in a less gradual come-up ". 

I am ok with IM and IV needing to be dissolved in water with citric to be injected but what does that really mean for the snorting side ? I do not get how you could snort something mixed with citric acid...or maybe I am getting something wrong and you just have to squirt in your nose the liquild you would inject otherwise. I would appreciate any help. Thanks in advance and have a good evening.

P.S : Mine is the powder form.


----------



## captaintom

Got round to trying this the other day, only remember the experience in bits and pieces as I experienced pretty intense amnesia whilst under its influence. You definitely don't need citric acid to dose it nasally, in my experience it worked similarly to nasal MXE. At the onset I found MXP made me feel philosophical and introspective and I found myself engaged in intellectual topics of conversation with my friend who had also dosed. 

We watched the film The Wrong Ferarri which was very intense and I experienced strange spacial distortions when attempting to focus on the screen. There is an hour and a half gap missing from my memory around halfway through the film and I have no recollection of what happened at this point. After coming out of this amnesiac blank spot I felt very unnerved and kept asking my friend what had happened. Everything seemed like it was covered with a layer of shiny plastic and the rooms in my house seemed huge and cavernous. 

We redosed a little more and I reached a hole of sorts while listening to Stars of The Lid, I can barely remember the hole but it consisted of a bizarre out of body experience where I drifted through a number of enviroments as a phantom observer including a night club. I also experienced incredibly vivid physical sensations such as my entire physical being bouncing, twisting and popping. Some of the thoughts that were going through my head at this point were completely insane and at one point I firmly believed that these strange physical sensations were signs of my newfound superpowers that were going to be of some great benefit to humanity. Very odd substance.


----------



## llamer

how do you guys get this stuff to dissolve for plugging? i try mixing with tapwater and stirring, waiting, stirring again, and it still wont dissolve. then i plug it and its the slowest comeup ever, my asshole burning all the while this powder still clings to these tissues. would PPG or ethanol help, or some pH stabilizer such as the afreomentioned citric acid for IV/IM shots? I remember snorting this stuff gave a good rush, I just don't wanna go thru that again


----------



## crOOk

trickie95 said:


> Hello everybody, on the psychonaut wiki of MXP ( http://psychonautwiki.org/wiki/Methoxphenidine ), it is said : "  IM, IV, and nasal require the tiniest bit of citric and results in a less gradual come-up ".
> 
> I am ok with IM and IV needing to be dissolved in water with citric to be injected but what does that really mean for the snorting side ? I do not get how you could snort something mixed with citric acid...or maybe I am getting something wrong and you just have to squirt in your nose the liquild you would inject otherwise. I would appreciate any help. Thanks in advance and have a good evening.
> 
> P.S : Mine is the powder form.


It's bullshit. You don't need citric to dissolve it. I did it both with and without and the solubility never increased the tiniest bit. You need propylene glycol is what you need if you have the same salt I have (it might as well be a freebase, but I don't think it is).

Same goes for rectal ROA, just don't do it. Trust me, I used to be a HUGE fan of plugging before I started shooting. Just not worth it here. You have to understand that the majority of substances does not kick in faster if you plug it.

Injecting this substance is not really worth it. I only take my dissociatives IV, but in this case you can really just eat it. 
My recommendation:
-empty stomach
-propylene glycol
-tween 80
-mxp
-milk

->drink

Takes me 15 for comeup and a bit over an hour to peak. Some people report it takes them 3 hours or longer, definitely never seen that happen. 

I use 250mg IV and 400mg orally, but be damn sure that this might be a lot more than you will enjoy. It's definitely more than I enjoy. Hell.


----------



## Rakaposhi

Just trying 100mg wrapped up in a rizla and bombed. Been the gym today and ate fairly lightly except a couple of protein shakes and an omelette . Took a single benzo earlier to chill and watch films and perhaps get an early night but now I fancy exploring time and space  No intentions of having any company or going out ... will probably end up watching a couple of 3D films ... but who knows 

Will report back later, if I remember 

Stay safe out there!


----------



## captaintom

Had a really enoyable experience on this the other day, there's definitely more to it than i first thought. The experience itself seems very malleable and open to suggestion and the high hard to pin down. The aesthetic of the trip seemed to dramatically change several times. 

The bodily sensations I experience when on MXP are utterly bizarre, reminding me a little bit of being on opiates but mixed in with a distinctive dissociative weirdness. At times it felt like my whole being was composed of vibrating and popping bubble wrap. Listening to music made me feel nostalgic and philosophical and the overall general feel at this point was one of much contentment.

Redosing lead to increased mania and general scatterbrained weirdness by all parties involved. Large amounts of alcohol were consumed at this point and at one point i felt compelled to "write the MXP bible" but writing was far beyond my capabilities and an attempt to pen the words "in the beginning there was methoxphenidine" came out as little more than a scribble. At this point things felt like they were moving in slow motion and were flanging fairly dramatically. While we sat in the dark in my friend's living room watching fractal videos from youtube on his TV screen one member of our group completely lost the ability to speak for around an hour and could only communicate in bizarre slurred noises.

The day after I also felt very at peace with myself yet also quiet and introspective with no hint of any hangover.


----------



## Rakaposhi

3 hours in. Snorted a line of about 50mg an hour ago and bombed another 50mg. Blundering about clumsily and writing random rubbish to various people. Fairly mellow. Think the benzo might be holding me back a bit. Seems a fairly inoffensive chemical Im happy in my own little world but still very much on earth. Tempted to just do the last 200mg and see if a K-Hole is possible ....


----------



## Rakaposhi

Well I never did the last 200mg. Cant say I saw much from my sample of MXP.. will have to try it without the benzo!


----------



## Rebirth of purity

This is a complete medical Breakthrough. I purchased some of this. I took one 100mcg of 1P-LSD and 100mcg of this in a drink and drank it through the night. While listening to Emotional Vocal trance in my room. It was nothing but Amazing. But you have to be very careful. When i felt myself coming round i took 7mg of diclazapam which made me fall asleep. I woke up feeling quite at one with everything and especially music. But i still wanted to go deeper into my subconcious because i felt there was still under lining problems in me that i had to face. So i decided to put 0.9 g ( The rest of the MXP) in my drink. And i layed there with spiritual music on. I could slowly feel myself going deeper and deeper. And eventually i just drank it all. And at this point i knew there was no turning back. If i came out of this dead or alive i knrw i had to do it. All the pian and suffering and every memorie ( Remembered or Forgotten) came to me over the course of 24 hours. I remember things that i never even knew. I had so much realisation of who i was because i was standing over my body witnesing what other people see and my soul was telling me that i had to stop drinking and doing drugs because it was ruining not only my life but everyone elses. I then saw my grandmother, grandfather and step-father who died and told me it wernt my time to join them and i cried and cried saying that i wanted to stay with them but they wouldnt let me. Gradually they started to mist out and get further and further away and i couldnt reach them no matter what. Slowly and slowly i started coming out from this deep hole. Asking my father calling him (daddy) i want to watch my favourit childhood film Harry Potter. And he has said i was acting like a 4 year old gradually getting more mature as the hours past. I slept that night with him looking after me by my bedside. When i woke up the next morning i went and hugged all my family and said sorry for everything iv ever done to hurt them and that i loved them. I was previously a Alcholic and addicted to meow. But since this has happened i havnt craved or thought of any drug or inpurity. This could be a medical breakthrough for people suffering Phsycosis or any mental illness or trauma that has effected thier lives. But make sure someones on hand to look after you. I recomend the dose i done for the cleanse to take effect.


----------



## thefr33man

Im going to be doing a long post soon on how MxP has helped me overcome my health issues by supressing my need to smoke and drink whislt on it. Its a gr8 substance. (cooincidentally the above post is somewhat the same thing). Everytime i come out of the trip i feel stronger than before! great substance, but use with care!


----------



## roadkill barbie

I've got 2 grams of this on the way as something of a tester against buying quite a bit more 3 MEO PCMO and will let you know how they compare.  
I think context and setting is crucial with dissociatives,, but for me I managed to get 5 grams of 3 MEO PCMO REAL cheap and I gotta say - having missed getting my hands on cheap dissociatives for a few years now but probably hammering K especially a bit too much back in my younger days,, I was pleasantly surprised with,, all I'm gonna say is most definitely higher doses of 3-MEO-PCMO. 
 I've always felt,, begrudgingly that once you've gone through an initial phase of dissociative binges, tolerance can often stay rather high despite years away. And this certainly proved the case with 3-MEO-PCMO as much as it does with the (obviously still far superior) K.
 However I'm just at one of those points in my life where it's far easier now to get the hard street drugs,, mainly opiate based is my preference than it is to get dissociatives (unless I turned to the darkweb / silkroad stuff which for me is probably a bad idea longterm,, besides,, bitcoin is thankfully well confusing!),, So anyway I was pretty pleased at news that a new dissociative like 3-MEO-PCMO was available legally. Makes a change,, but my brain chemistry's just always suited lesser, long lasting opiates, dissociatives, shrooms and benzos to cope with the tyranny of boredom and coping socially. Why on earth alcohol and weed are socially accepted but pods, shrooms and,, ,, urggh,, sigh,, not worth even typing about is it?!!
  Thanks ever so much for this thread,, I'm reading as I go but will try to report back on my own experiences of Methoxphenidine compared to 3-MEO-PCMO.
 I'd have to say at this stage I certainly preferred high doses of 3-MEO-PCMO to higher doses of MXE when that was around.. Nothing I've come across beats the quick onset and effects of Ketamine imho but then we did seem to rinse it for all it was worth till urinating felt like pissing razors, K-holing just led to a strange 'wibbly-wobbly' type effect, and its moreishness just led to me needing a break from it for a good few years - I'm sure some here will know what I'm admittedly poorly describing. I wish I'd have done K a lot more sparingly, longer, than I did once upon a time.
 Anyway,, great to see some legal dissociatives around and I'll try to update you on comparitive effects between Methoxphenidine and 3-MEO-PCMO in days ahead.
 Thanks again for all you guys superb input. 
 Try to stay safe and all, ya know.


----------



## roadkill barbie

MikeRWK said:


> Has anyone combined this with opiates? I'm due for some poppy seed tea and was wondering how the 2 would be together?



I will be doing this with at least poppy-pod tea on one occasion - and perhaps a recreational dose of methadone (25mg/ml) to if I can fit them both in after trying them from straight.. I only have 2 grams to play with but will at least be able to fit pod-tea in to. 
Not that anyone should ever consider this (unless you're me of course,, my life) but especially if you're not well accustomed to the effects of such longer lasting opiates. 
Will let you know.


----------



## roadkill barbie

So 2 grams arrived today, and after reading much of the thread (much appreciated) I think it safe for me to gauge a starting dose of 125mg orally, but I won't redose no matter what, as from what I've read this seems like it could be quite a beast compared to MXE and 3 MEO-PCMO,, maybe even K fingers crossed. 
I'm just on the tail end of a mild 20 mg/ml (recreational- once a week) methadone dose from yesterday alongside a strong pod tea yesterday and mild (2nd rinse) pod tea earlier today so a bit lightly 'noddy' but fairly straight.
Crucially I'm home alone which is always my preferred setting for dissociatives anyway with Valium spare, and as mentioned I did get through a load of 3 MEO-PCMO at the weekend - which I was actually pleasantly surprised with effect-wise but on way higher doses than normally mentioned.
Anyway,, thanks for all the advice everyone,, will let ya know.

*Update - 125mg orally,, on fairly full stomach left me fairly unimpressed. 
I'd describe the physicals more like woozy-drunk than any of the more fun angular style of walking wonkily with gravity that K does. It has an interesting effect on the body coming up on it, more heavy than light though,, like you can feel its pull more like Salvia than Ketamine. That sucked as I'm no fan of Salvia.
 MILDish dissociative feelings sure (3 outta 10 type. Could still go out and talk / score easily) but not even approaching what fun I got up to on K > MXE or 3 MEO-PCMO at much higher doses,,which I did very recently so this may have hindered initial try-outs to be fair.
 This underwhelming experience is blatantly mostly a tolerance issue my end rather than the drugs subjective effects. 
But still for what it's worth it wasn't near anything as forgettably memorable as even a mid-MXE dose this time round. 
And the long onset / duration is so far from the snorting half a gram of K type BOOM onset/experience I for one prefer, so probably about as far from K as a dissociative gets for me thus far but I got more to play with.
 Though just speaking for myself,, whilst I do over emphasise subjective elements to all this (for good reason especially with this substance) I'm actually a bit more likely to want some insane for a few hours dissociation like cr00k eloquently suggests than a more typical psychedelic experience.
 That first dose felt a bit like being back in dissociative kindergarten whilst trying to remind the teacher I got to IM'ing K just to try to make the most of a now pretty damn expensive substance comparitively years ago.. Still I appreciate that especially with this strange substance there's no other way but to take it very easy at first.
 Perhaps some would recommend this as an entry level dissociative,, I personally wouldn't on that and having read half the board notes by now,, meh, once I tweak the variables maybe I'll get better results. There'll be a next time - and context is always important (I seldom do dissociatives with others for starters). 
 To be fair I was left unimpressed enough to have a poppy-pod tea three quarters of the way through. My bodies obviously not yours but for what it's worth I'm an experienced, healthy-ish male mid-30s and yeah,, definitely got some of the effects described but basically for a first time not that impressed. Then again I wasnt with 3 MEO PCMO either till I well upped the dosage to suit me. I figure I'll up my dose next time, do it on an empty stomach without opiates - which I found didn't particularly help at very least the opiate buzz but it was just a pod tea anyway.
 On the positive (and actually it is surprisingly positive) I did wake up the following day with an alarmingly happy spring in my step for some weird reason so not all bad. I'm fairly sure I'll be able to handle around 200mgs next seeing as I could function in public on 125mgs even though,, yeah,, more of a clear headed but woozy effect on the body physically. Sloppy drunk rather than wonky robo-K walking. Hopefully I can plug this stuff to. Meh.. Till next time


----------



## roadkill barbie

OK, 2nd time round on this. Gummed (oral) a first 125, nastyish taste but went away / Ate a 2nd 125mg both around 10.5 now hours ago
Before even thinking how I'll end this report I've A) noticed it seems a far better anti-depressant than it is a hardcore dissociative and B) noticed that at least in public lends itself to an annoying slurry type of physical wooziness which is about as far from the fun I had 'back in the day' when I used to challenge myself to shadow-box having just snorted big lines of Ketamine,, which as a past-time used to be a super-fun challenge for the body,, physically. This stuff,, FOR ME, physically, certainly on a trial dose of 125mg is just nothing like that. Context is everything though,, I know.    . 
So I've been on a 250mg dose for the past 10 hours,, 10 and a half whilst typing this and a bit of re-editing but probably most crucially to this report keeping very busy with an "art" project I have 2 weeks to submit - 
But for this report it's more about things like mixing glues with sands, sticking cotton wool to plasticene, whitewashin,, basic craft stuff whilst listening to documentaries and so on - anyway,, so,, 250mg of this stuff,, pretty lucid,, (but I may just have the wrong idea of what terms like 'lucid' means,, like 'art' and 'god') - pretty functioning and able to handle this dose anyway - just stopping by to type this in before getting on with other stuff.
Anyway, after at least 10 hours (though more in case I want to re-edit any info,, the main thing is,, it seems to give me more pep than usual,, maybe even a 250mg dose for me isn't as much an issue as what I'm doing whilst on the stuff - but none of the classic dissociative fun type stuff like happened after hoovering up fuck-tons of that 3 MEO-PCMO stuff whatsoever. Maybe I'm a borderline drugs mutant though? 
But anyway A BIG ISSUE is that whenever I sit down I get small muscle spasms mainly in my legs. 
The mental and psychadelic effects are minimal, more of a decent workhorse type stim like ephidrine coffee and nicotine with a few kinda spacey feelings - certainly nothing to put me off the stuff whatsoever at this level. Seems weird they're even marketing this one as a dissociative to be frank next to the 3 MEO stuff at very high doses,, maybe I just need high as heck doses in different circumstances and your an allergic spastic reading this who dies from 1 mg of the stuff - 
I don't know kids,, but whilst they're still legal and until a certain "legal highs bill" gets enforced forcing us all to start injecting our own shit out of boredom in this particular submergian country of tossers - I just got delivered quite legally a little uhhh, 3-Flurophenmetrazine (90210) and some Diphenidine so I'll be back to type back to my somewhat refined readership about how they compare.
Until then,, I'm sorry if this isn't your normal style of report but it's just how I like to write as you'll maybe read in later posts. Besides I haven't really been posting about all the usual head-shop stuff they sell to bluelight but it looks like I'll be doing more posting to here this summer due to the cheap prices these things come at and having not much else to do except these style drugs,, opiates and art-work projects. But yeah,, this,, as a drug for me at 250mg 10.5 hours in is a decent way to keep busy until an art deadline and the entire world stops taking all drugs under a new political bill being put through parliament is what the computer is suggesting anyway. Weird little muscle spasms though,, definitely. And it's about as far from classic K-holes as is but what'evs,, maybe I'm just a bit special at trying to be human or something.. Beats me.


----------



## crOOk

roadkill barbie said:


> But anyway A BIG ISSUE is that whenever I sit down I get small muscle spasms mainly in my legs.


I got that effect off 3-OH-PCP, which on top of that was not psychoactive at all. Scary stuff. I advise you to stay off this chemical, you never know what it may do to your heart.

That being said, this chemical has a threshold dose at which things really spin out of control at which point the effects become a lot more like those of ketamine, but infinitely crazier and more importantly very bizarre and scary. I've said it before, but I experienced my first NDE on this (after hundreds of inhaled/IV DMT and IV Ketamine experiences). Below a certain dose it's just whack though and not really worthwhile in my opinion. On the other hand, the plateau has never really lasted longer than roughly two hours with the onset being located in the first hour after an oral dose and most residual effects being gone after 6h. That means I suspect effects vary profoundly, probably due to some type of variance in how we metabolize it, but there really is no telling. In other words, some people may not be able to experience the effects that manifest past said threshold.

Be that as it may, don't take this stuff if you experienced muscle spasms on it and value your life.


----------



## Sporehead

Had an empty stomach for most of the other day. Dosed 30mg twice, several hours apart. No effects. This is the second time. What am i doing wrong?


----------



## crOOk

It's just too small a dose. Try 100 at the very least. Drink it in milk with some Propylene Glycol and Tween-80.


----------



## pharmakos

^ shouldn't change that many variables at once.

i think some sort of a solvent to aid absorption is good, though.  maybe some polyethylene glycol (aka Miralax =p  also used in medicines to aid absorption, though.  super versatile substance) or a touch of alcohol.  but don't from a harm reduction standpoint it really isn't advisable to add an absorption enhancer AND up the dose at the same time.  and from a science experiment standpoint you're messing with your data if you change more than one variable at a time.


----------



## crOOk

You're right it isn't. 100mg are still a very low dose. I use 400 to be dropped straight into the eye of the storm.

EDIT: In case this isn't clear, nobody who is naive to dissociatives should apply my dosing standards to their first trials! 400mg will produce an experience that can scare the living shit out of any person. A decade of ketamine abuse (100s of IV doses) and hundreds of PCP doses could not prepare me for the insanity of 2-MeO-Diphetidine. Most definitely not a recreational experience for most people. I would still say 100mg with said administration method should produce a nice buzz. Oh and definitely use it on an empty stomach and *DO NOT REDOSE*! Strictly speaking, thenightwatch is right though in terms of harm reduction.


----------



## sekio

Time for me to bombard this thread with dumb questions: 

Any ideas on plugged doses? Same as oral? 

Can you elaborate a little on how it's scary? Typical dissociative acting-autonomously with no memory type shit? Anxiety/panic inducing? Something else I'm missing?

If this is a 'clean' dissociative that has less in the way of euphoriant effects than 3-MeO-PCP... that would be weird.


----------



## pharmakos

I personally never experienced the scary effects, but from what other people have experienced that sounds about right.  Manic blackout intoxicated episodes where you might hurt yourself or at the very least freak the hell out of any loved ones you might happen to run into in that state. 

I personally never really felt much from MXP on its own,  at oral doses up to 200mg.  At those doses i got some of the stereotypical dissociative double vision and a bit of peripheral numbness, but very little in the way of mental effects.  However, a couple times I combined 100-200mg doses of MXP (i forget exact amounts) with 300mg and had extremely intense and euphoric trips.  I think maybe there is some cross tolerance with DXM?  I had been using a lot of DXM at the time.  And perhaps the PEG in the Robitussin gel caps i consumed helped the MXP absorb, or perhaps the mannitol in the caps was sufficient enough to increase my BBB permeability.  Either way, the combination was very unexpectedly intense, i was quite glad i was already laying in bed when the effects kicked in.

Definitely didn't seem like a "clean" dissociative, though, like reasonable doses of 3-MeO-PCP or any size dose of MXE feels clean.  It felt more dirty the way that DXM feels dirty.  

Not sure i'll ever order this stuff again.  Might give it another shot if i find some at a good price.  If i do i will play more with absorption aids and ROAs...


----------



## sekio

I got some of this today.

It looks upon first glance to just have utterly garbage water solubility. Which is what you'd expect from a bulky diphenyl compound! But I dissolved 100mg in ~4mL boiling water, diluted it back to 6mL, cooled it, it stayed clear, and plugged away.

Seems to have worked quite well,  got the desired dissociative-headpsace after about 30 min to an hour.  Admittedly I mixed some 3-FPM in there, but I know a dissociative when I feels one.

I suspect this is best administered as solution, or you'll have to fight with the kinetics of getting it dissolved....


----------



## pharmakos

stims and dissociatives together?  ew.  =p


----------



## Sporehead

Low dosing explains that. A while back, I had 30mg, 40mg and 60mg within a few hours. Only felt mild stimulation. There was a fairly regular regimen of mxe twice a week though.

So the 30mg didn't work last time. There is probably a dissociative tolerance still but not like before. Had to quit the mxe. So if 100mg is low, what's average? Thought I read to dose low with this one.


----------



## pharmakos

i think we as a community need to figure out a consistent way to get this stuff to absorb when taken orally.  i think absorption issues are why there's such a wide range of doses listed.  until we get a sure way to get the stuff to be bioavailable the dosing is just going to be too unpredictable.


----------



## Sporehead

^ agreed. Seems wasteful until something is figured out with this one. Still, 100mg just dosed may do it.


----------



## sekio

I suspect if you administer it as a solution it will be much better absorbed than as a powder taken orally.


----------



## Sporehead

If the cumulative dose does not work I guess a solution might.


----------



## crOOk

crOOk said:


> Drink it in milk with some Propylene Glycol and Tween-80.


However in my experience the bioavailability is very high via the oral route of administration. A 250mg intravenously administered dose is about as strong aa 400mg taken orally. That would be a ratio of 0.65. Then again, come to think of it... I've always used the above described method when I took oral doses this high.


----------



## Sporehead

A parachute a parachute a parachute. A slowly building or minimally effective roa this day. A lethargy that's not so bad, like a relaxed river float. No rush. A buzz. A warmth in this relentless summer. Tactile, mopey, errands and small to do's. The music... it's good but not much better. So chill, seasonal, and not overwhelming. Humm... this mxp mystery. Much has not come of a cumulative 270mg, except for this odd literary feeling. A naked lunch perhaps. Maybe food wants to fill me more than this compound. I probably will let it and try again tomorrow morning.


----------



## crOOk

Sporehead said:


> A parachute a parachute a parachute. A slowly building or minimally effective roa this day. A lethargy that's not so bad, like a relaxed river float. No rush. A buzz. A warmth in this relentless summer. Tactile, mopey, errands and small to do's. The music... it's good but not much better. So chill, seasonal, and not overwhelming. Humm... this mxp mystery. Much has not come of a cumulative 270mg, except for this odd literary feeling. A naked lunch perhaps. Maybe food wants to fill me more than this compound. I probably will let it and try again tomorrow morning.



To experience the psychedelic effects of dissociatives it is desirable for most people to have the full dose absorbed as quickly as possible. With the method described above the effects usually peak earky in the second hour after administration, with IV use within the first 5 minutes. In this case qualitative differences were almsot neglible, but if the effects are perceived as too weak, a faster absorption rate would be a good starting point.



thenightwatch said:


> i think we as a community need to figure out a consistent way to get this stuff to absorb when taken orally.  i think absorption issues are why there's such a wide range of doses listed.  until we get a sure way to get the stuff to be bioavailable the dosing is just going to be too unpredictable.


The method I suggested has worked very well for me and the effects' perceived intensity has been very consistent relative to dosage. Bioavailability is roughly 0.65 compared to intravenous injections.



Rebirth of purity said:


> This is a complete medical Breakthrough. I purchased some of this. I took one 100mcg of 1P-LSD and 100mcg of this in a drink and drank it through the night. While listening to Emotional Vocal trance in my room. It was nothing but Amazing. But you have to be very careful. When i felt myself coming round i took 7mg of diclazapam which made me fall asleep. I woke up feeling quite at one with everything and especially music. But i still wanted to go deeper into my subconcious because i felt there was still under lining problems in me that i had to face. So i decided to put 0.9 g ( The rest of the MXP) in my drink. And i layed there with spiritual music on. I could slowly feel myself going deeper and deeper. And eventually i just drank it all. And at this point i knew there was no turning back. If i came out of this dead or alive i knrw i had to do it. All the pian and suffering and every memorie ( Remembered or Forgotten) came to me over the course of 24 hours. I remember things that i never even knew. I had so much realisation of who i was because i was standing over my body witnesing what other people see and my soul was telling me that i had to stop drinking and doing drugs because it was ruining not only my life but everyone elses. I then saw my grandmother, grandfather and step-father who died and told me it wernt my time to join them and i cried and cried saying that i wanted to stay with them but they wouldnt let me. Gradually they started to mist out and get further and further away and i couldnt reach them no matter what. Slowly and slowly i started coming out from this deep hole. Asking my father calling him (daddy) i want to watch my favourit childhood film Harry Potter. And he has said i was acting like a 4 year old gradually getting more mature as the hours past. I slept that night with him looking after me by my bedside. When i woke up the next morning i went and hugged all my family and said sorry for everything iv ever done to hurt them and that i loved them. I was previously a Alcholic and addicted to meow. But since this has happened i havnt craved or thought of any drug or inpurity. This could be a medical breakthrough for people suffering Phsycosis or any mental illness or trauma that has effected thier lives. But make sure someones on hand to look after you. I recomend the dose i done for the cleanse to take effect.


Wow! Congratulations man, that sounds like a religious experience if you ask me. Those don't come along very often. I had my first and only NDE on this substance, too. Crazy shit.


----------



## Sporehead

So do you suggest taking a large dose of say 150mg in water or are fats the way to go?

The final administration of 120mg with chocolate milk seemed to make something happen. Ended up on the couch in a light closed eye visual state with some pressure and movement hallucinations a la dxm.


----------



## Sporehead

Dosing of 140mg produced a languish state.  As with the previous administration, i felt the need to lie down. Cev were faint. An overall feeling that I was extremely distant from other objects was persistent. Even when lying next to my girlfriend I felt as if I was light years away from contact. The overall feeling I get with this compound comes on is a sense of retracting  input from my surroundings. It's not disturbing but it is a bit detached. Is this in the correct realm of effects? My stash is limited to one more dose and I will keep trying until I get the desired effects.


----------



## crOOk

Damn right it is. Your description is spot on if you ask me. It gets a lot crazier at higher doses, but what you experienced is the desirable meditative state many people refer to when talking about the effects.

I am a bit let down by your question though. I made it pretty clear that Tween-80 (Polysorbate-80), Propylene Glycol and Milk make great carriers.


----------



## Sporehead

Thanks for the response. I'm glad to be on the right track. Sorry for overlooking your advice. I wasn't able to procure any tween of p. glycol. That will change though.


----------



## crOOk

Milk works pretty well on it's own in my experience. Better than water anyway.


----------



## sekio

try boiling this stuff in water (~30mg/mL HCl) to get it dissolved, cool to r.t (or dilute half-and-half with ice water) and plugging it ??? that seems to work fucking a+

none of this nonsense with eating 300mg and getting mild buzzes...  100mg is pretty much incapacitating for someone who has no pre existing tolerance, 200-300mg was enough to put me in ... quite a state. ... and not a good one at that!

had me eating vitamin c and chugging milk and gatorade at four in the morning on a washout ting ...


i suspect administration in milk is probably a less good idea than just boiling it to dissolve it (high lattice energy??? also milk has protiens that at least on paper will bind this shit) but then again I guess I don't really eat a lot of drugs any more do I??


----------



## crOOk

sekio said:


> 100mg is pretty much incapacitating for someone who has no pre existing tolerance


But that is the idea is it not? I personally have never seen much reason to do dissociatives on their own if it wasn't to enter an entire world made up by my imagination. In fact, I can not remember a single time 11 years when I used dissociatives without aiming for a breakthrough dose unless I was testing a chemical which full effects spectrum I was naive to.




sekio said:


> i suspect administration in milk is probably a less good idea


Always helped me peak within 90 minutes. I've felt the onset as early as 10min after administration sometimes. It's worth a try, I made good experiences with it like I said. I suppose the micelles help absorb the hydrophobic MXP molecules in less time. I could imagine cyclodextrines to work as well for this purpose, but have not tried it myself.

It's interesting you're saying you can dissolve it with heat because the material I had would go back out of solution upon cooling down. Sounds to me like I might have a less polar substance than you do (possibly freebase).


----------



## Listening

crOOk said:


> But that is the idea is it not? I personally have never seen much reason to do dissociatives on their own if it wasn't to enter an entire world made up by my imagination.



Different strokes. I mostly enjoy writing (or doing other creative stuff) on sub-hole doses of dissociatives. Did so with MXE, MXP (when I had it) and now MXM.


----------



## crOOk

Of course, man. I wasn't entirely serious about that being universally true. It's just what I seek and what some others seek. It did seem to me like Sporehead was after something along those lines, too, which is why I reacted to sekio's warning towards him.


----------



## pharmakos

sekio said:


> also milk has protiens that at least on paper will bind this shit?



okay *what if* (emphasis on those words because this is a highdea)... MXP does bind to proteins/enzymes in milk, but those proteins end up serving as a delivery mechanism that helps the MXP molecules cross membranes and enter your blood stream?


----------



## crOOk

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plasma_protein_binding said:
			
		

> A drug's efficiency may be affected by the degree to which it binds to the proteins within blood plasma. The less bound a drug is, the more efficiently it can traverse cell membranes or diffuse. Common blood proteins that drugs bind to are human serum albumin, lipoprotein, glycoprotein, and α, β‚ and γ globulins.



I am far from being an expert on cow milk, but it should be noted proteins found in cow milk differ from human plasma proteins, e.g. BSA (Bovine Serum Albumine which is also found in cow _milk_ despite it's name) is not the same as human albumin. I am also not sure what is left of these proteins' tertiary and quaternary structures after they have been processed and what influence the presumed loss of structure (=denaturation) has on the avidity of a given substance towards the respective proteins.

Additionally, the proteins in question are just too large to be absorbed whole and are subject to rapid denaturation as well as active cleavage at the hands of pepsin (and possibly additional enzymes) before small peptides and amino acids are either transported through the gastric mucosa or leave the stomach (pepsin can't cleave all peptide bonds). They do pass in insignificant amounts though afaik. 

Plasma protein binding in humans can vary massively between drugs, some will barely bind at all while others are barely found unbound. Generally speaking, drugs will not exhibit their effects when they are bound to plasma proteins. Constantly striving towards reaching an equilibrium state substances will bind to and dissociate from proteins depending on A) their avidity towards a given protein, B) the acitivity (concentration) of said protein and C) the activity of the respective substance.

Don't quote me on all this, since I haven't verified the things I wrote. Instead, feel free to correct me if I am wrong.



EDIT: Some material on the matter for those interested: Protein Digestion and Absorption


----------



## treezy z

I'm planning on doing this and diphenidine (not together) sometime this week. I take suboxone for opiate addiction. Any interaction?


----------



## polidelaiko

yesterday  tried MXP for the first time, 40mg plugged and 10-20mg vaped.
Plugging was difficult as this chemical doesnt mix well with water, it becomes... oily?
Vaping was nice as it didn´t left any residue, but
I kind of didn´t get much of an effect with any of thiss routes... should I try oral and bigger dose?


----------



## microchazz

*Potential Suboxone interaction*

Hi, Im on Suboxone, and there seems to be no negative interaction with diphenidine or MXP. Im sure there would be for opioid naive users, but the Sub just makes me straight anyway. Happy tripping 8)


----------



## microchazz

Definitely pays to have a trip sitter at higher doses. Last year I had a couple amnesiac experiences where I went outside and hurt myself. Remembered nothing. Gotta be careful with redosing!!!


----------



## Lunarcy

I recommend starting at 70mg.  110mg is right down the rabbit hole for me. Higher doses made me panic and thought I was going to die.  Give it at least an hour  before considering redosing.  Things get very very crazy at 110mg, and watch you alcohol consumption.  Stick to a beer or two, no more.  It's definitely a fascinating compound though.  Just be careful people, it's a hell of a trip at the right dosage.  Don't eyeball, get some sensitive scales.  I recommend these: 
*Smart Weigh GEM20 High Precision Digital Milligram Scale 20 x 0.001g.  *

£20.00 from amazon.  They are exellent.

Oh yeah, the above is oral dosage, mixed with juice or water, doesn't really matter.  I heard juice with citric acid is good ie. orange juice, cranberry, lemon juice etc.  It can be corrosive if you let the raw powder sit in your mouth, and snorting is pretty useless and gives a dull ache which lasts for ages.

Peace.

After reading through much of the thread I was surprised at how many people have experienced long on-set times, ie. hours and hours.  I have done MXP many times and the effects always started to kick in around 45 minutes, peaking within 1.5 hours.  Please disregard my '1 hour' resdose time as it obviously affects people in drastically different ways.  I would still suggest suggest sticking to more that 110 mg per night though, total.  Perhaps this is due in part to the different vendor's suppliers, ie, the composition of the substance.


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

Tried this a few months ago, got as high as 120mg in a day, but as I am with most NMDA antagonists I find doses just slightly over threshold what I'm looking for (5-8mg with 3-meo-pcp) so with this 30mg rectally was a decent dose. I'm not ever trying to 'hole' or trip into the weird disassociated realm, I prefer to waltz around just sub-hypomania where you get some energy and motivation as well as notice the mild anti-depressant actions but without the pure mania this class of drugs can produce. Also taking it at these threshold doses allow you to not fuck up your sleep as NMDA antagonists are prone to do. Also, if you take these lower doses this class of drugs is a lot safer to mess with, I've never gotten close to the amnesia these things can produce, never blacked out. I have redosed but my redoses are always lower, and a lot of the time not even necessary.


----------



## Kuenk

Hello, i get some MXE , i hope . My Question : I saw that MXE is sold out , could it be real MXE or maybe its MXP . Whats the different in the optic ?


----------



## FlawedByDesign

Just wanted to say  that this stuff is a pretty good comfort med for coming off of opiates(kratom in particular)


----------



## Phoenix_rising

I have tried MXP and found it to be nothing like MXE,i took a full gram on an empty stomach with an orange drink,not a lot happened,yes there were slight tinnitus,slight lightness of movement and an appreciation of colours,but apart from that and the slight mood lift and energy it was absolutely nothing compared to the good old arylcyclohexamines esp MXE.

I am so disappointed of these new replacements.I`m thinking the people that er reporting that these new chems are very much like MXE if not better,either haven`t tried MXE or are lying.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deS3WF2TxaI


----------



## captaintom

Phoenix_rising said:


> I have tried MXP and found it to be nothing like MXE,i took a full gram on an empty stomach
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deS3WF2TxaI



this is an absolutely insane amount of MXP! i can only assume you have a large dissociative tolerance as a dosage that high would lead to a horrific amnesiac blackout or worse for most people


----------



## Johnbhoy88

How's it going? First time posting on this forum. Just curious in asking a few questions regards methoxphenidine. I've obtained 250mg of this chemical an was just looking for advice on dosage for first time use, may I add I've no experience with dissociatives at all but was very interested in this chemical. Any advice would be welcome thanks.


----------



## henrychinaski

50 mg, orally in orange juice was nice for first time. I also took about 100mg of 3-FPM, but I'm a stim guy. I was at home, alone. Come-up was rather swift, and I got excited about it in a good way. Took a walk to local tavern, where I know everyone. I was very chatty, with a big smile on my face. I've been sober two years (chronic alcoholic for 20), so didn't drink. Loved being around people, and was pretty bummed out when I was home alone again. I think that setting, mood, mindset is huge with this stuff. I'm sure everyone reacts differently at diff times, but I have some serious social anxiety issues, so it was interesting that I loved the socializing. Higher doses probably wouldn't produce that same effect, IMHO. A little fuzzy 12 hours later. Good experience. Will try again.   BTW, there was a time when I used insane amounts of DXM on an almost daily basis. Didn't find MXP very similar to that.


----------



## Tranced

What's with all the oral dosing? 

I've just tried insufflating this stuff tonight. I managed to put myself in somewhat of a hole on it last week. 

I feel nice, and music is enhanced, but I certainly don't feel very dissociated.

I guess that's why you lot are taking it orally.

I'm quite enjoying bluelight on this stuff, so I guess I'll have a browse through the thread. 

It seems fairly stimulating, but I still don't feel like I really understand it yet.




So I've been insufflating 50-100mg~ lines of this over the past few days and the effects are negligible. However, I love what it does.

It presents a very clear headed, focused mood lift, and I find greater enjoyment in the things that I am doing. 

In fact, I'd say that if anything, it mainly complements my current nootropic stack which I'm currently using to try and rectify my current issues with depression/anxiety/lack of motivation/fatigue. 

I realise that I'm probably effectively wasting it this way (relatively speaking), so could anybody please elaborate on why it seems to be a case of oral > insufflation.

(for a lazy man)

Edit: Okay, I guess that basically, nasal bioavailability is low, so you might as well just take it orally, and I've just answered my own question, which was really obvious all along.

Carry on.


----------



## Solipsis

Thread needs a refresh, so we will continue in a new one, here!:

http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/777635-The-Big-amp-Dandy-Methoxphenidine-MXP-Thread-Part-2-Foxphenny-Methoxphenny


----------

